# The Shinobi Magazine Project!



## Donkey Show (May 5, 2006)

Episode 4 RAW

This was something I started way back in the day before I joined the NF forums here.  It was basically an attempt to make a fun and online fan-based publication solely on the intent of combining fanart, fan fiction, and just fun about Naruto every month or two.

It was supposed to have things like fun articles, adverts, and of course the cover pages of your favorite Naruto shinobi covering things like how to do a Kage Bunshin to even... if we really had to... Yaoi and shit. XD

Here's an advert I did with Naruto and ramen for Shinobi Magazine too.




I dunno if any of you are interested in making this work, but it'd be fun just to throw around some ideas.  It really didn't fly the last time I started this project, but considering this is a Naruto forum I'm asking now, maybe I could get more support. XD

I have some new cover pages with an updated Kakashi and a brand new one with Anko I'm finishing tonight, so it'd be cool if you guys wanted to start this up.  If not, that's one less thing for me to do. ^^

Thanks again, y'all

*Shinobi Magazine Releases!!!*
-------------------------------------------
*June Issue 1
Cover Shinobi:*  Mitarashi Anko

*July Issue 2
Cover Shinobis:* The Sand Siblings

*August Issue 3
Cover Shinobis:* Hatake Kakashi

*September Issue 4*
*Cover Shinobi:*  Orochimaru

*Spoiler*: _Tentative Articles_ 




Oro interview - probably me
Sound 5 interview
japanese lesson - by Suz
Kakashi's Monthly Jutsu - Gaara_mania
travel article? - Rainejoybringer
Sai interview - Fysh
Tayuya music article - Mansewerz
Ask Hard Gai article - me >=)
Forehead protector article - Rainejoybringer
Ask the Editor - various
Fanfics (we could always use more too)
Fanart




For those who wish to contribute and for the crew, here's a folder for the different fonts I use for the majority of the mag.

Shinobi Magazine Layout Folder
There's also a layout template for the articles if you use Photoshop.  Just make sure you install the fonts first before opening it up. =)


*SHINOBI MAGAZINE CORE STAFF*
Editor-in-Chief:  Donkey Show
Co-Editor:  Ryubaka
Co-Editor:  Fysh
writer/artist/infotainment:  nara-dhei
artist:  Bakakage
Fanfics:  Abscon
Fanfics:  harlita
writer:  Gaara_mania


----------



## Sogeking (May 5, 2006)

.... personally, I like this idea, I think it would be really cool.... and very funny. I'll help, I guess.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 5, 2006)

What would you like to do?  So far, I really haven't made up any sort of structure for this project.  XD


----------



## Sogeking (May 5, 2006)

I dunno, whatever you feel like making me do.... as long as it's not drawing... you do not want to see my drawings... maybe an article.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 5, 2006)

General Ryubaka said:
			
		

> I dunno, whatever you feel like making me do.... as long as it's not drawing... you do not want to see my drawings... maybe an article.


LOL, fair enough. ^^

And as me telling you to do things, it's all up to you.  It's a free project, but if you have any questions, I'll be glad to help. 

Maybe if this thing gets popular enough, we can have the mods sticky it every month or something with everyone's contributions.


----------



## Sogeking (May 5, 2006)

Well, if you give me the basic outline for a month's article or two, I can prolly come up with something.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 5, 2006)

I'll see if I can come up with something before I make this new cover page with Anko for this month. ^^


----------



## Fysh (May 5, 2006)

I'll happily contribute to this...I can do drawings or articles...although you really should come up with a format.  I'd suggest something but my brain hurts to much to storm about it right now (finals, y'know) so I'll let you know if I come up with something.  In any case, let me know what you want me to do!


----------



## az0r (May 5, 2006)

that'll be so awesome   ^^


----------



## Donkey Show (May 5, 2006)

Okie, okie!

I'll come up with a layout for this month's issue.  I'm about to work on the cover page so once I'm done focusing on that, the format will be all yours to work with. ^^

I feel like an editor in chief now... XD

Also, once I figure out the format, I'll PM you guys with it so you can pick and chose what you want to do.  Also, if you have any ideas, please feel free to tell me.

So I'm assuming y'all are along for the ride. =P  I'll put your names on the first post so we can start building a team.  ^^


----------



## Sogeking (May 5, 2006)

well, you essentialy are... it's your idea, your magazine... so yeah. But that sounds great, I'll let you know what I think.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 5, 2006)

General Ryubaka said:
			
		

> well, you essentialy are... it's your idea, your magazine... so yeah. But that sounds great, I'll let you know what I think.


Hehe, thanks!  I'm sure if we work hard on it, this'll turn out really cool. ^^  Thanks for your support!


----------



## Sogeking (May 5, 2006)

hey, no problem... this'll be something fun to work on over summer break!


----------



## Jink (May 5, 2006)

I'd love to be a part of this, I can't draw for shit but I can help with anything else. Plus I have know my way around photoshop so that might come in handy


----------



## Donkey Show (May 5, 2006)

Jink said:
			
		

> I'd love to be a part of this, I can't draw for shit but I can help with anything else. Plus I have know my way around photoshop so that might come in handy


Word!  Welcome to the team then!  ^^

Also, here's something from the cover page I'll be working on tonight.  I hope I can get it finished by tonight so I can start working on a layout for y'all. XD


----------



## Jink (May 5, 2006)

Delicious Slut said:
			
		

> Word!  Welcome to the team then!  ^^
> 
> Also, here's something from the cover page I'll be working on tonight.  I hope I can get it finished by tonight so I can start working on a layout for y'all. XD



 thats amazing good work, that would work great for the first issues cover page


----------



## テマリ (May 5, 2006)

Hummm...

Ok, just give me time to gather my fanarts 
(Theyre all missing!!!)

XP


----------



## テマリ (May 5, 2006)

Ok...
Here they are:

Ino
Team 7
Chibi Neji
Sakura (Amateurish, one of my first drawings)
Sakura vs Ino
Tema x Shika
Hyuuga Neji
Ten Ten
Child Temari
Temari Wallpaper
Chibi Hinata
Chibi Ino
Chibi Sakura
Chibi Ten Ten
Hinata thinking of Naruto
Team Gai
Naruto Sketch
Timeskip
Sakura Timeskip
Ten Ten wallpaper
Children of the Kazekage
Sakura sketch
Ino and Sakura as children
Temari wallpaper2
Temari
Chibi Temari
Semi-Chibi Temari
Temari (again)
I call this trash, but might help: (Scenes from my fic)
Child Temari
Temari and Kankurou looking at Gaara
Temari and Gaara playing ball


There...

My FanArts =D


----------



## Sogeking (May 5, 2006)

I'm sure DS will like these... it's his (her?) call tho...


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (May 5, 2006)

Haha great idea. Kakashi looks cool in a suit.


----------



## 2Shea (May 6, 2006)

Haha very cool idea, I'd love to contribute some, even though I already have a quite busy schedule. But I hope to see this become big


----------



## Donkey Show (May 6, 2006)

@???
Those would be really cool to implement.  Once we get the format done for the issue, we can see where we can fit those. ^^

@2Shea
Please, we'll take anything you want to contribute.  This project is for everyone! ^^

And I just finished making the cover girl for the upcoming issue! ^^
CoreAVC 

I'll change it to a "real" magazine cover tomorrow after work. =)


----------



## yukidomari (May 6, 2006)

haha!! i love this idea!! tooooo cute!!


----------



## Mori` (May 6, 2006)

sounds like a neat idea XD I'll offer you some help with anything you need, my drawing kinda sucks really but I can colour, work in PS and I guess write as well.

your art rocks by the way ^^


----------



## Donkey Show (May 6, 2006)

*Okies!  The layout of this month's spread!!!*

Well here we go!

This is the layout I was working on last night in my sleep, so if you find anything wanky, lemme know. XD

Cover page/story: 
  Anko - life in konoha, love life, etc. (anything juicy =P)

Other articles:
  Life and times in the Hyuuga Clan
  Summoning Scrolls, useful or waste of time?
  Vacationing in the Water Country XD
  Monthly Jutsus by Hatake Kakashi!  Learn the Mizu Bunshin in two days!!!

Adverts:
  Got Ramen?
  anything else you guys can think about

Daily Life:
  basically fanart pics of shinobis in action or just during life in Konoha or otherwise =)

I dunno if this is too big to start off with, but if it is, we can definately cut it down.  So yeah, all of these are open for anyone to take and work on.  Just post what you want to do and I'll put your name down next to the piece.  I usually just want to work on cover pages, but if you need help on an article, I'm sure we can help. ^^  I'll also put the info on the first post in a spoiler tag named under the month of June.

As for a deadline for all of this to finish for this issue... hmmmm.  Wanna try May 22nd?

Once again, thanks for your guys' help with the project.  PM me if you have other questions too!


----------



## Sogeking (May 6, 2006)

I'll try and do the summoning scrolls one... hopefully I can get it done by the 22nd, but with exams coming up.... I dunno.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 6, 2006)

If it's too much, like I said we could move the due date to like the 29th or something.


----------



## Sogeking (May 6, 2006)

The 29th would be better, as I get out of school on the 26th...


----------



## Donkey Show (May 6, 2006)

fair enough ^^  deadline is moved to the 29th.


----------



## Mori` (May 6, 2006)

I'll tell you what I'll grab tomorrow when I have a bit more time and can put some effort into thinking about writing and layouts ^^


----------



## テマリ (May 6, 2006)

I'm not good at topics about characters other than the Sand Siblings T_T


----------



## Sogeking (May 6, 2006)

Then make an action fanart (in other words, a fanart where they are doing something, rather than just standing) or advert about the Sand Sibs.


----------



## Pep? Le Pew (May 7, 2006)

Wow, that looks like a nice idea!
How many are you planning to make?


----------



## Donkey Show (May 7, 2006)

Lighthalzen said:
			
		

> Wow, that looks like a nice idea!
> How many are you planning to make?


Well, depending on how successful it is, hopefully a lot. XD


----------



## Fysh (May 8, 2006)

oh bah, i wanted to do summoning scrolls but it's already taken....I'll do the vacationing in water country, maybe I'll think of something else too


----------



## Donkey Show (May 8, 2006)

bananas said:
			
		

> oh bah, i wanted to do summoning scrolls but it's already taken....I'll do the vacationing in water country, maybe I'll think of something else too


You could always ask him if you want to do it.  I think he's rather busy right now so you might be able to pull it off.  If not, and if you don't like any of the other topics, just make one up. ^^


----------



## Mr_Vendetta (May 8, 2006)

I'd love to do art for you magazine. I do mostly erotic art. Not flat out sex but just erotic/sensual versions of Naruto characters like big butts, etc. Here is the link to my firt Naruto fanart of Hinata  Link removed  Get back to me if you are interested for my "ass"sistance. I have another less provactaive drawing of Anko, its actually pretty cute, so I'll post it when its finished.


----------



## Anego (May 8, 2006)

well.. i like your idea.
if you still need people, I might can contribute.
my work is writing, mostly for TV-drama script, beside trying to finish my novel *sigh* I sometimes write reviews in mailing list but never yet writing about naruto 
other thing i do is "music data" contributor for a mailing-list that speaks about film's music (OST, Score, musical, etc).
in graphic, i sometimes handling layout..

so.. whatever kind of help you need, i'm ready.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 8, 2006)

I can definately use both of your talents.  ^^  So yeah Mr. Vendetta, fanart is definately a plus, especially since it deals with the cover girl for this issue. XD  So yeah, please PM me anything you'd like to do and I'll update the first post with the info!

And nara-dhei, that'd be awesome.  Anything you could contribute will be very helpful.  If you look at the first post and click on the June issue spoiler, those are the topics at hand that need to be taken care of.  Since this is first, I'd like to start of small and see how this project goes from there.  But PM me or post here if you have any ideas for this month. 

Welcome to the project y'all!  BTW, the deadline for this month is May 29th. XD


----------



## Anego (May 8, 2006)

ok... since my speciality "jutsu" is entertainment,.. I guess I can post something like... 


*Spoiler*: __ 



What [Sakura] would recommend on picking [romantic] [movie]..
it might be vary from old movies, new movies, asian-european-american movies, festival movies, pop movies.. etc. anyway, it's only a list contains 10 movies name..
it's not always about movies. it might be food, drinks, cloth, music, whatever kind.. but still, we recommend our reader the real thing (real movies, foods, etc)




if you like that idea, it's up to you 'who will recommended" it and what she wants to recommended to. If you want Anko, it's fine.. or any other name?


----------



## Donkey Show (May 8, 2006)

nara-dhei said:
			
		

> ok... since my speciality "jutsu" is entertainment,.. I guess I can post something like...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


You know what... that'd be fucking awesome!  It could be like a monthly thing like "Kakashi's jutsu of the week" or something!  Definately, but it doesn't matter who the ninja you pick is.  This is rather open ended, but I love the entertainment pick of the week thing. ^^

Just let us know when you're done so we can see it.  I'm really excited now. XD


----------



## Abscon (May 8, 2006)

Are you going to put any fanfics in to the magazine? Maby i could contribute then : )


----------



## Donkey Show (May 8, 2006)

Abscon said:
			
		

> Are you going to put any fanfics in to the magazine? Maby i could contribute then : )


Yeah, that'd be a good idea too actually. ^^

If you'd like, please either PM me or just post it on this thread and we can put it in this month's issue. =)  Thanks a lot!


----------



## Anego (May 8, 2006)

*ok, then.. additional ideas*



			
				Delicious Slut said:
			
		

> You know what... that'd be fucking awesome!  It could be like a monthly thing like "Kakashi's jutsu of the week" or something!  Definately, but it doesn't matter who the ninja you pick is.  This is rather open ended, but I love the entertainment pick of the week thing. ^^
> 
> Just let us know when you're done so we can see it.  I'm really excited now. XD




Ok.. I will work on it. I will finished it by the mid of May. i'm still thinking of who I would write about, and what topic.

anyway, I just got another idea.. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



in case there's a lot of empty space on the mag, beside advertising we can put something like: 
_A Quote of the Week _(from Naruto or other, which can encourage the reader); _Interior tips_ or things like that (I was thinking that Orochimaru's bathroom should be talked about  his sense of art is good. and don't worry, I can help this section or anyone who interest), _Health_ (sports and food tips), _Cool Links_ (website recommend), etc.

it doesn't need to be link to Naruto (like the movie/entertainment section that I suggest you, were based on character of Naruto) but it should be something that useful for readers. small information, educative, but lite. Anyone can write for this section, shouldn't be you or me. 
Nobody will be hurt to read "Green tea nice for your diet!" or things like that, I guess..(




anyway, it just additional idea  

back to the topic, I'm excited as you to start! 
Ganbare yo!


----------



## Abscon (May 8, 2006)

Well... I have two fanfics.. and both of them are not finished : /   It would have to be like a serial...

Links to my fanfics:
  (Sasuke fic.. 1500 words about..)
  (Kazume and Naruto.. I mean this to be a longer story.. ill have to update it soon.. Just havent bothered)..

Feel free to use anything you find here. If you use any of these i will definatly finish/continue either of them : )

Edit: I like quote of the week.. Allthough the fillers wont produce many good quotes..   Lol... Orochimarus bathroom..How bout fanart to go with that,,
Like a contest. Draw Orochimarus dream bathroom


----------



## Donkey Show (May 8, 2006)

Yeah, that'd be cool, interior decorating with Oro, or something like Naruto Cribs XD

This could come out really well.  Anybody wanna take hold of this part?  I think it's a great idea! =)

And thanks for the fanfics!  I'll put them in definately!


----------



## Anego (May 8, 2006)

*hahaha! OK!*

Decorating with Oro should be something really fun, "nasty", but useful *rotflol*
Naruto's Crib seems a cool title! I like it.. 
can we sneak to his apartment and see his crib (rack and boxes). *more rotflol*

well, seems we are now had the basic ideas. I guess, this mag starts having its 'image' and 'spirit'. 

now, it's time to sleep. it's 4 am here  
oyasumi, mina-san!


----------



## Sogeking (May 8, 2006)

wow, it's becoming popular.... that's awesome! Can't wait to see the first issue, and I really do love all the new ideas people have been putting up.
And hey, DS... maybe I could be co-editor? I really don't have all that much time, especially now that exams are near, to write the articles, but I would be more than willing to critique, edit, whatever....


----------



## Donkey Show (May 8, 2006)

General Ryubaka said:
			
		

> wow, it's becoming popular.... that's awesome! Can't wait to see the first issue, and I really do love all the new ideas people have been putting up.
> And hey, DS... maybe I could be co-editor? I really don't have all that much time, especially now that exams are near, to write the articles, but I would be more than willing to critique, edit, whatever....


Yeah, did you get my PM?  I'm totally down. ^^

All we need now is concrete material to make this thing happen ^^


----------



## Mr_Vendetta (May 8, 2006)

Miss Delicious, just letting you know I'll have that Anko pic in tomorrow. So when do you need the centerfold pic by? Do you need it a certain way?


----------



## Fysh (May 8, 2006)

As for the fanfics, I think it's better if they're not completed...wouldn't it be best to serialize them anyway?  Keep people looking forward to the next issue...


----------



## Donkey Show (May 8, 2006)

Mr_Vendetta said:
			
		

> Miss Delicious, just letting you know I'll have that Anko pic in tomorrow. So when do you need the centerfold pic by? Do you need it a certain way?


LOL, Miss Delicious!  I'm flattered XD

But anytime really, even better if it's sooner because it'll be easier to mess with the layout of the issue.  Thanks. ^^

And yeah, serialized is the best way to go with the fanfic, especially if we get enough popularity to make more issues. =P


----------



## Kamikaze Sushi (May 9, 2006)

Mr_Vendetta said:
			
		

> I'd love to do art for you magazine. I do mostly erotic art. Not flat out sex but just erotic/sensual versions of Naruto characters like big butts, etc. Here is the link to my firt Naruto fanart of Hinata  [JMP3]白石涼子／eufonius - 太陽のかけら／ぐるぐる～himawari version～ [2006.05.10]192Kbps  Get back to me if you are interested for my "ass"sistance. I have another less provactaive drawing of Anko, its actually pretty cute, so I'll post it when its finished.


is that the obese one? i dare not click...


----------



## Anego (May 9, 2006)

*question:*

Delicious,
is this an online mag.? having the URL yet? I actually want to see the Kakashi issue (as the sample you show in your spoiler). or is this gonna be our FIRST issue..? :sweat


----------



## Kirsten (May 9, 2006)

Kakashi looks REALLY hot. 

Nice one!


----------



## Abscon (May 9, 2006)

@nara-dhei: Check the first post.. This will be the first issue.

Miss delicious () Are you going to use both of the fanfics? I just want to know which ones i should start working on : )
BTW.. Could I be in the Shinobi magazine crew? I could do a fanfic for every issue. Something to motivate me


----------



## Anego (May 9, 2006)

Abscon said:
			
		

> @nara-dhei: Check the first post.. This will be the first issue.
> 
> Miss delicious () Are you going to use both of the fanfics? I just want to know which ones i should start working on : )
> BTW.. Could I be in the Shinobi magazine crew? I could do a fanfic for every issue. Something to motivate me




 ok. sorry, just to make sure.
*not enough sleep makes me blur*


----------



## Donkey Show (May 9, 2006)

Abscon said:
			
		

> @nara-dhei: Check the first post.. This will be the first issue.
> 
> Miss delicious () Are you going to use both of the fanfics? I just want to know which ones i should start working on : )
> BTW.. Could I be in the Shinobi magazine crew? I could do a fanfic for every issue. Something to motivate me


Of course you can be on the crew!  I just forgot to add you when I got home last night from work. XD  As for the fanfics, we can use both, if you want, unless you have a preference...?

As for how this is going to be displayed to the fans, well... I was thinking about keeping it local for now until we garner enough fanbase and maybe we could throw it on a url or whatnot.  Second, I'm no web designer so if this takes off, we'll need a web designer to work this all together (granted I do have my own website XD )...


----------



## Anego (May 9, 2006)

Delicious Slut said:
			
		

> As for how this is going to be displayed to the fans, well... I was thinking about keeping it local for now until we garner enough fanbase and maybe we could throw it on a url or whatnot.  Second, I'm no web designer so if this takes off, we'll need a web designer to work this all together (granted I do have my own website XD )...



local? you mean, here? no prob. I just want to know how we manage and the flow of work. if we don't plan it clearly, our work would screw-up


----------



## Donkey Show (May 9, 2006)

nara-dhei said:
			
		

> local? you mean, here? no prob. I just want to know how we manage and the flow of work. if we don't plan it clearly, our work would screw-up


Well, the thing is, we need to post our work and compile it here on this thread.  I'm almost done working on another cover page pic for Anko and plan on using the one I made earlier as like the page for her article.  I'll post them here as soon as possible.

The reason why it didn't work out 2 years ago was because I had no material to work with, other than my art.  I posted a deadline for the 29th to get it all done and turned in, so we can have at least a week turnover time to edit and compile.  Any other ideas on how to streamline the job?  I could really use them if you have any. XD

Also, I have my own domain where I could host it.  It's no big deal. XD


----------



## Anego (May 9, 2006)

Delicious Slut said:
			
		

> Well, the thing is, we need to post our work and compile it here on this thread.  I'm almost done working on another cover page pic for Anko and plan on using the one I made earlier as like the page for her article.  I'll post them here as soon as possible.
> 
> The reason why it didn't work out 2 years ago was because I had no material to work with, other than my art.  I posted a deadline for the 29th to get it all done and turned in, so we can have at least a week turnover time to edit and compile.  Any other ideas on how to streamline the job?  I could really use them if you have any. XD
> 
> Also, I have my own domain where I could host it.  It's no big deal. XD



so, this _The Shinobi Magazine Project _thread is our headquarter, eh?  .
well, just further Q (oh, you're gonna hate me.. hehehehe): 
- what do you plan about the *mag* itself: host it here, or host it on your domain?
- i guess, all crew here need to know about the inside layout. you had shown us the cover, next is talking about the inside. will it be compiled in jpg format for all of them (maybe several jpg-files), or web-based html (only article will be 'formated' in HTML/web-language)?

you don't have to answer now. take your time on planning. maybe you can show (by jpg-format) the inside-page structure when you're ready...


----------



## Kamikaze Sushi (May 9, 2006)

how are we going to be able to see it page by page?


----------



## Donkey Show (May 9, 2006)

nara-dhei said:
			
		

> so, this _The Shinobi Magazine Project _thread is our headquarter, eh?  .
> well, just further Q (oh, you're gonna hate me.. hehehehe):
> - what do you plan about the *mag* itself: host it here, or host it on your domain?
> - i guess, all crew here need to know about the inside layout. you had shown us the cover, next is talking about the inside. will it be compiled in jpg format for all of them (maybe several jpg-files), or web-based html (only article will be 'formated' in HTML/web-language)?
> ...


Perhaps we could do a layout like how manga releases are sent out.  All zipped with numbered images as the pages.


----------



## Kamikaze Sushi (May 9, 2006)

Delicious Slut said:
			
		

> Perhaps we could do a layout like how manga releases are sent out.  All zipped with numbered images as the pages.


oh. btw, your sig is very...what's the word...creepy


----------



## Mr_Vendetta (May 10, 2006)

Delicious my darling, I just wanted to ask. How erotic am I allowed to get for my magazine drawings?


----------



## Donkey Show (May 10, 2006)

Um... lets be tasteful for now.  I wasnt really going for any uber fanservice just yet. Xd


----------



## Abscon (May 10, 2006)

Have you got anyone to do the other articles? So far it seems youve only got someone for the summoning scrolls article. 



> Originally Posted by Delicious Slut
> Perhaps we could do a layout like how manga releases are sent out. All zipped with numbered images as the pages.



Good idea.. Might be a bit hard to pull off though. Im not sure. 
As I said, you could even put it in a word file. 
But maby we should finish the mag before we start planning the layout...


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (May 10, 2006)

Those are both really kool! I like the Kakashi one the best!


----------



## Donkey Show (May 10, 2006)

Abscon said:
			
		

> Have you got anyone to do the other articles? So far it seems youve only got someone for the summoning scrolls article.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, no one else has worked on the other articles yet.   And yeah, like I was saying earlier, we need to have concrete stuff start pouring in before we can really think about it's presentation.  But thanks for reminding me. =D


----------



## Mr_Vendetta (May 10, 2006)

Hey Delicious, Just one more question for the first issue centerfold. Who do you want and should they wear there regular outfits or something "else"? And do I need to follow any certian guidlines as far as size and compostion?


----------



## Kamikaze Sushi (May 10, 2006)

...there should be an article about what the naruto cast does offscreen


----------



## Donkey Show (May 10, 2006)

Mr_Vendetta said:
			
		

> Hey Delicious, Just one more question for the first issue centerfold. Who do you want and should they wear there regular outfits or something "else"? And do I need to follow any certian guidlines as far as size and compostion?


Well, if the cover ninja is Anko, it should be her, definately.  I'm sure you like that idea. XD

Anyway, again, nothing too scandalous, nothing too offensive.  Let's just go safe for now and be sexy without slutty. =)  As for size, it doesn't matter.  We just need material first before we start editing the layout. ^^



> ...there should be an article about what the naruto cast does offscreen


That's what this magazine is basically about. =)


----------



## Atomisk (May 10, 2006)

are there any openings?
I could edit it... unless theres something you'd rather have me do.
BUT I CAN'T DRAW!!!


----------



## Molekage (May 10, 2006)

yo, dunno if you have seen some of my work, but i can help draw. my best work is the narutrix and the wedding of renton an eureka, both which are somewhere on the forums. drop me a line or something if you need another artist.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 10, 2006)

Well both of you, if you wanna work on it, just pick from the topics at the first post under the June issue spoiler tag.  Then from there just go! ^^


----------



## Atomisk (May 10, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 








I just made that in 5 minutes, it kinda sucs srry...

DS, I take it you're the editer??
I'f this gets big and wehave an editors page I'll be the editors page editor lol



			
				Abscon said:
			
		

> Are you going to put any fanfics in to the magazine? Maby i could contribute then : )


Oh! I am writing an epic right now, I'm expecting it to be atleast 50 pages long in Microsoft word... could we possibly put 1 chapter at a time in the magazine??

I have some more I deas, but we can't let them all out at once


----------



## Donkey Show (May 10, 2006)

Hehe, sweet stuff!

And yeah, I put you on the Kakashi's monthly jutsu.  Thanks for contributing. ^^


----------



## Sogeking (May 10, 2006)

hey, just take my name off the summoning scrolls one.... i can't be sure that I can get it in, sorry.... too many projects and such. I'll pm banannas and let him know to do it.


----------



## Mori` (May 11, 2006)

i have an idea for an advert but I need two decent pics and I can;t find one of them >.<

I'd screencap them myself but i dont have the eps on my hd anymore 

basically I need 1 pic of Jiraiya with his hand out in front pose, and one pic of him on the sofa with the girls all around him if anyone has the time and resources ^^


----------



## Anego (May 11, 2006)

my 1st reportation to HQ 



			
				Delicious Slut said:
			
		

> Perhaps we could do a layout like how manga releases are sent out.  All zipped with numbered images as the pages.



ok then.. *nod*
this is my report to you, what I've done so far:

*Spoiler*: __ 



i'm still writing the Orochimaru Decoration's tip. It's about using color and light for the bedroom. I made him as we are looking for him and he agrees to be our 'exclusive contributor'  so there's an editor's note.

I've working the movie section.. but it seems that Jiraiya is the easiest one :sweat 
actually, I want to put chouji on the 1st issue. But only remember 5-6 movies/series that included food so much..


----------



## Atomisk (May 11, 2006)

I'm almost done with the Juitsu of the month, but I acn't find my dam recordings, so once I find those I'll finish the article...
if there's anything else I'll be Happy to do it


----------



## Donkey Show (May 11, 2006)

Yay!  I'm glad we're all working on something =D

I'm still trying to figure out how the cover should be like... I have like 3 sketches that I have in mind as the candidates, but i'm really confused as of now. XD  I'll figure it out soon.


----------



## Atomisk (May 11, 2006)

Choose the sexiest Anko one, sexy+ Coverstory= more veiwers
I'll be hanging around here 2night... I'll be writing my epic though, so don't expect fequent posts


----------



## Mr_Vendetta (May 12, 2006)

Excatly what section of the magazine does my drawing come into play?


----------



## Donkey Show (May 12, 2006)

Mr_Vendetta said:
			
		

> Excatly what section of the magazine does my drawing come into play?


Errrm, with the cover story of Anko. ^^


----------



## Abscon (May 12, 2006)

Do you have a lot of articles left. I may be able to do one... If you like : )


----------



## Donkey Show (May 12, 2006)

Yeah, there's still a lot!  Look at the first post and under the June Issue spoiler tag to see what's left. =)


----------



## Fysh (May 12, 2006)

General Ryubaka said:
			
		

> hey, just take my name off the summoning scrolls one.... i can't be sure that I can get it in, sorry.... too many projects and such. I'll pm banannas and let him know to do it.



you failed to pm me, haha...I'll still do it, but right now I'm thinking about the water country one.  I can do those two.  I'll do art for the water country one--I've been thinking about what I want to do.  I should have it done in a few days.


----------



## Sogeking (May 12, 2006)

hehe, sorry.... i had a ton of hw this week, I sorta forgot.


----------



## Atomisk (May 13, 2006)

So who's doing what?? I'm looking for the Dam tapes as hard as I can, so I might start something else, Like I could do a Bandage ad with Lee in it lol
seriuos


----------



## Fysh (May 13, 2006)

General Ryubaka said:
			
		

> hehe, sorry.... i had a ton of hw this week, I sorta forgot.



That's all right!

By the way, since there seems to be some confusion about who's doing what article, maybe you should edit that list of articles in the beginning with the names of people who are doing them.  I am planning to write the water country one (I'm almost done with the article, I just need to work on the art)  and the summoning scrolls one, which someone can have if they let me know before I start writing it.  Otherwise I'll assume it's my responsibility.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 14, 2006)

kapuranui said:
			
		

> So who's doing what?? I'm looking for the Dam tapes as hard as I can, so I might start something else, Like I could do a Bandage ad with Lee in it lol
> seriuos


Well, I just updated the list on the first post (thanks bananas) so there's a better idea of who's doing what.  If you feel like adding something else, go for it. ^^

And sorry about not keeping up the past couple of days, work has been rather busy. >.<


----------



## Mori` (May 14, 2006)

well this is my WiP for the cover



going to mess around with the text a bit more, mix up the fonts and placements and so on.

Also have a couple of adverts underway


----------



## Anego (May 14, 2006)

Moridin said:
			
		

> well this is my WiP for the cover
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cool picture! I love it! 
but for fonts, I choose Delicious style.
But again, VERY impressive picture!


----------



## Donkey Show (May 14, 2006)

I was also thinking you could perhaps keep the text bunched more on the left side to take the viewers eyes away from her gigantism with her hand and arm... XD

If not, I also have 2 other sketches that can be used as cover art as well.


----------



## Mori` (May 14, 2006)

> was also thinking you could perhaps keep the text bunched more on the left side to take the viewers eyes away from her gigantism with her hand and arm... XD



hehe, I'd kind of built it up to be the focal point but I'll mess around a bit more


----------



## Anego (May 14, 2006)

*Recommendation Movie*

DS and all crew,

this is my article on movie section. The sentences might be too polite or too formal, you are pleased to edit (english is my 2nd language hehehe). 


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Countdown: 5 IDEAS ON DATING CHOUJI*

Chouji had said 'yes' when you asked him for a date. But.. you don't know what to do next. You don't even know what place are you going to. Panic? No, DON'T! The easiest thing to do is having dinner with him. Yes, food with MEAT. But how to impress him? Watch this movie and get the idea!

*5. CHOCOLAT (US/FR)*
Oscar nominee, great philosophy on chocolate. There's even a practical how-to that you can try.
_Idea:_ best trying this at Valentine Day. Try the recipe that makes a man fall in love to you. In the movie, you get the tips sooo much. So, follow it carefully and make it by yourself. Give a lil spell like 'God, make him loves me..'. Then you both go to dinner (Korean cuisine is suggested). When he accompanies you home, bring your chocolate to him..

*4. CAST AWAY (US).*
Oscar winner, brilliant idea.
_Idea:_ It's summer.. so ask Chouji to go picnic. There's a river at Konohagakure, near the waterfall. Romantic? Yes. Now.. This is the REAL idea: make the situation like Cast Away. Pretend that you are lost (you bring the map but you had survey this place before your Day-H). Of course, with a little effort, he would catch fishes. Since it's only 'game', you can bring your spices, MEAT.. and start BBQ! Chouji would be happy for that and he might suddenly fall in love to you 

*3. IL MARE (Korea)*
Romantic movie, romantic south-korea's scenaries, and romantic food philosophy.
_Idea:_ cooking with him? Hm... why not? What can we cook? Well, if we take your home or his home (when everybody is out) as the place, you can try. Make simple as in the movie: SPAGGHETTI. Chouji is a culinary-art expert but we don't think he knew how to test a boiled spagghetti which is different to ramen. And that's why you must watch this movie. Find the secret there and show him you love culinary-art too!

*2. CHICKEN RICE WAR (Singapore)*
Funny movie, preview in many youth film festival.
_Idea:_ what else we can say? The title show it. It's about Singaporean Chicken Rice. We bet that Chouji had never taste it! So, it's your opportunity to cook. Be ready with your notebook and pen, write the ultimate secret recipes from two merchants whom always fight one each other!

*1. DAE JANGGEUM (Korea)*
TV series, history of food and medicine in ancient Korea.
_Idea:_ you've got the hint: "food", "medicine", "korea". This drama is all about lifestyle in korean-palace. There are so much recipes you can try, absolutely high class and healthy! Match to Chouji's job: ninja. The medicine parts are also taken foods and plants as their basic medicine. Again, these informations are useful for ninja. And since it's korean food, we believe that Chouji won't reject.


Anyway, last tip for ya, "Practice makes perfect!" So keep practice before you date him. Good luck! <nara-dhei>




Thank god.. I just have one more article to finish..


----------



## Anego (May 14, 2006)

*suggest:*



			
				Moridin said:
			
		

> hehe, I'd kind of built it up to be the focal point but I'll mess around a bit more



or maybe.. Moridin concentrate only at the picture, while DS will take care of the font. Well, of course that means Moridin might have to send the original picture format (a psd file, maybe?) to DS. So the quality of the picture and the fonts are keep nice..

just a though..


----------



## Donkey Show (May 14, 2006)

nara-dhei said:
			
		

> or maybe.. Moridin concentrate only at the picture, while DS will take care of the font. Well, of course that means Moridin might have to send the original picture format (a psd file, maybe?) to DS. So the quality of the picture and the fonts are keep nice..
> 
> just a though..


LOL, it's actually the other way around. ^^  I'll send him the PSD file when I get back home.

And great work on the article!  I'll throw up a Chouji sketch or something to compliment the text. ^^


----------



## Anego (May 14, 2006)

*hahaha, 100 posts!*



			
				Delicious Slut said:
			
		

> LOL, it's actually the other way around. ^^  I'll send him the PSD file when I get back home.
> 
> And great work on the article!  I'll throw up a Chouji sketch or something to compliment the text. ^^



awawawawaw... *laugh* didn't know that.
anyway, your thread is the 100th post in The Shinobi Mag Project. Congrats!  

*nod* yes, I was forget to mention about sketchy (since I'm bad on it). Thanks for adding the sketch there.


----------



## Abscon (May 14, 2006)

Just another one of the random things my brain spews out from time to time   We could do a quotes page every month.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sasuke-kuuuun-  _Haruno Sakura_

Akamaru sure looks tasty now- _Chouji_

*Gai:* "Youth is sweet and sour and sometimes strict Kakashi"
*Kakashi:* "Did you say something"
*Gai*: "Oh my god!!! That was pretty good rival Kakashi. That reaction is somewhat 'modern' and it pisses me off." 

Just die. You have no talent at all- _Jiraya_

A feudal lords bull is different from normal bulls. Once it starts running, it makes racing horses look like a joke- _Konohamaru_

*Pakkun:* I didn?t notice until now, but you?Use the same shampoo as me. This scent is floral green. But, but my hair is much glossier.                                                                                   
*Sakura:* I use the same thing as a dog. Same as a dog..?

Hokage is shit. Only a fool would want to be Hokage- _Tsunade, and Orochimaru_

*Naruto:* The bet? I win?  
*Tsunade:* Because Hokage is your dream??

I want to eat and kill you guys, but with my mouth stabbed like this, I cant even get it open- _Mando_

What is this Orochimaru? Planning a reunion or something? ? _Boss Gama_

_Boss Gama: Smokes Mando in the face_.
*Mando:* You basterd! I should make you in to toad jerkey!
*Gama*: And I was just thinking I could use a new snake skin wallet!

Love is the spirit of devoting yourself to someone important and close to you. It is expressed by caring for, and protecting that person-_ Yashamaru_

Love? Is that why he?s strong?    
Temari?Kankorou? I?m sorry.    
I fight only for myself, and love only myself.
_-Gaara_

_A ninja mustn?t show his emotions in any situation. A ninja must prioritize his mission first, and not show any tears._

Whats with that especially spicy-looking bright red color?-T_enten on curry_

*Kisame*: That?s out of character. So even a person like you has an attachment to his home village?
*Itachi:* No? I don?t.
_
(Firecrackers going off)_
You two? Don?t know me very well. Jiraiya the man?Is better at winning a girl then at being seduced by one! I wouldn?t let a woman seduce me with her beauty. When you become great like me, women will go crazy your own beauty -_ Jiraiya_




Thats all for now folks : )


----------



## Fysh (May 14, 2006)

Wait, so what do we do with the articles once we're done writing them?  Do we post them here or send them to someone?  DS, are you compiling them? Hmmm....


----------



## Anego (May 14, 2006)

*Quote's*



			
				Abscon said:
			
		

> Just another one of the random things my brain spews out from time to time   We could do a quotes page every month.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I had given the similiar tought to DS. at last, somebody really do it  Nice work, Abscon.


----------



## Anego (May 14, 2006)

*what i did*



			
				bananas said:
			
		

> Wait, so what do we do with the articles once we're done writing them?  Do we post them here or send them to someone?  DS, are you compiling them? Hmmm....



I sent it here and DS private message. I posted here so if any of you want to edit or give advise, still can do.
I sent DS the same 'file', so she can backup it. in case she need to archive.


----------



## Fysh (May 14, 2006)

thanks, I guess I'll do that too.


----------



## Kisame. (May 14, 2006)

Woot can I join? I would like to help. 

If I could I would be an article writer from Kisame's point of view and my first article would be balancing Romance with being and S-rank Demon Shark.


----------



## Sogeking (May 14, 2006)

Just so y'all know, I am in the position of co-editor, so if y'all want your articles edited, critiqued, etc... send them to me as well. DS has been forwarding them to me, but to make his life easier, you could just send them to me.


----------



## Fysh (May 14, 2006)

I started this a while back thinking it would be fun, do you guys think it's a good idea?  It's about people's dreams of Naruto, sometimes they can be pretty crazy.  Like my first dream was a yaoi dream where I was Naruto and it involved Sasuke, and I like Sasuke better now...tmi i know...but tell me what you think, some people have interesting stuff:

[wind]​_Higurashi​_no​_Naku​_Koro​_ni​_06​_[xvid][28474095].avi


----------



## Donkey Show (May 14, 2006)

K?ame said:
			
		

> Woot can I join? I would like to help.
> 
> If I could I would be an article writer from Kisame's point of view and my first article would be balancing Romance with being and S-rank Demon Shark.


LOL, of course!  We can call it Kisame's Corner or something. XD



> Like my first dream was a yaoi dream where I was Naruto and it involved Sasuke, and I like Sasuke better now...tmi i know...


O_O

j/k!

Hey, tbh, the more stuff, the merrier. ^^  Let's just make sure that we get these ideas on paper.  And yeah, if you can with the finished work, please PM both myself and General Ryubaka.  Thanks a lot y'all!


----------



## fillerab (May 15, 2006)

Hopefully it's not to late to join and help out cause this sounds really interesting.  
I was thinking maybe I could do an advice column with none other than KIBA AND AKAMARU because they would be soo helpful


----------



## Anego (May 15, 2006)

General Ryubaka said:
			
		

> Just so y'all know, I am in the position of co-editor, so if y'all want your articles edited, critiqued, etc... send them to me as well. DS has been forwarding them to me, but to make his life easier, you could just send them to me.



OK, Ryubaka. Thanks for your confirmation.


----------



## Anego (May 15, 2006)

K?ame said:
			
		

> Woot can I join? I would like to help.
> 
> If I could I would be an article writer from Kisame's point of view and my first article would be balancing Romance with being and S-rank Demon Shark.




AT LAST!
we've got the 'thriller' and 'horror'  
welcome, Kisame-kun!


----------



## Atomisk (May 15, 2006)

I just finished the article, Luckily the Tape of the Thanksgiving parade ended just before the Jutsu, and I'm gonna kill my parents for taping over Naruto ...

Delicious, how should I get the Article to you??
Oh Btw, can you keep a copy of your drafts and send them to me? I'm gonna try to make a secondary Archive full of Drafts and final copies (if it's okay)

I also have an ad Idea for the July issue, but I'll keep it secret 
Whats the cover story for next issue??


----------



## Donkey Show (May 15, 2006)

Yeah, just PM me with the info and of course I can send you stuff if you want it as well.  As for the next issue, I'm kinda focusing on this one first and seeing how well it's received before worrying about the next one.


----------



## Kisame. (May 15, 2006)

> welcome, Kisame-kun!



Thx glad to be apart of this.


----------



## Anego (May 16, 2006)

kapuranui said:
			
		

> I just finished the article, Luckily the Tape of the Thanksgiving parade ended just before the Jutsu, and I'm gonna kill my parents for taping over Naruto ...




aiaiaiai....! that's cruel


----------



## Anego (May 16, 2006)

*Interior with Orochimaru (finished)*

Ok, i've done my part. thank god!  

it's not a long article. When I re-read it, I guess, this article would be much2 better in comic-style. Like.. when Sakura teach Naruto about Chakra.
Feel free to change the titles. It's temporary title.
So, I will send it by PM directly to DS (if he wants to draw) and Ryubaka (if he needs to edit.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Interior Decoration with... OROCHIMARU! (temporary title)

---------------------------------------
Editor's NOTE
It's an honour for us since to contact Orochimaru-sama is a hard job! Well,.. you know he's always moving from one mansion to others. We're happy that at last, he agreed to write exclusively for Shinobi Magazine.
So, enjoy <hei, we had risky our reporter & ninja-courier life for this!> (^-^)V
---------------------------------------


BORING WITH YOUR BEDROOM? MAKE IT CATCHY WITH COLOR-PLAY (temporary title)

by Orochimaru


"I hate my room, it's dull!"
"I feel depress to see my bedroom, though it always neat."
"I need a little change. Somebody help!"

Yes, yes, yes. You're complaining. That's why I'm here. First of all, you need to have a strong will to do bad -- I mean, make-over. Second, pay attention to your bedroom condition:
light intention or a need of spirit. Now.. read carefully or I curse-seal you!


Too Dark, Too Bright
I love dark. I usually use soft light. This is useful because I want people to FEAR me. But this is only work if you are a CLEAN-TYPE person, like me. So, if your bedroom is totally mess, and you're lazy-type, don't try this style. You're just going to embarrased me.

If your room seems too bright, there are things you can do:
- put curtain to your window with a darker color like navy blue, dark purple, or heavy brown.
- if the 'too bright side' is only spotted in one wall, hang a picture/paint/photo there. Again, pick picture with strong color or intention. Red, blue, black are the best. Don't use pastels, yellow, or any smooth color because they will blend to the background.


Monotonous vs Circus
It's like reading your personality through your bedroom color. When it comes to monotonous, people would judging you as a boring, scaready cat, or peaceful type. While too much colors makes your room like a circus, people would think that you are too cheerful, too playful, too offense, messy type, or the worst: annoying person. Make it in the middle and you become neutral. Anyway, what if you're a peaceful type but also a playful person? This is what you do: make 3/4 of your room monotonous and 1/4 colorful. Do 3/4 colorful and 1/4 monotonous to give an impression that you can be a serious person, too.

That's it? Simple as it?
Yes. Simple and easy. There are alot of tricky way on using color and light. But I have to find where I hide the scroll first. I guess, I hide it in one of my mountain mansion. Well, see you next month then! PUFF.. *vanishing*

<Illustration: ... Text: nara-dhei>




thx.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 16, 2006)

Yeah, it's a good article!  I'mma throw up some sketches together to add to it. ^^


----------



## Sogeking (May 16, 2006)

yep, I see no problems with it.


----------



## Atomisk (May 16, 2006)

nara-dhei said:
			
		

> aiaiaiai....! that's cruel


why yes, it is!

si whats up? any more articles??
And I just wanna point out that we wanna always have lots of Ideas!
(but not to be used at once, if we have everyone sbmit one artcicle or so per magazine, we'll be paced!)heres afew I thought of:

1) Interviews (Plenty of those)
2) Chakra Abuse
3) Ataksui
4) Shinonbi stages
5) Kage special

also, what if we got some other interveiws, like real ones with popular members like Blind Itachi, Yondaime, Kapuranui(thats a definite :amazed ), etc.


----------



## Sogeking (May 16, 2006)

I think that we have enough ideas for now, maybe the next issue, but it's all up to DS.


----------



## Atomisk (May 16, 2006)

yes it is, and I DID mean for next issue, like I said, if we all put up one idea per mag, and do it (with DS's permission), then we'll be set for life!!
---------
is this gonna be stickied if it gets good enough??
And DS, you must feel like you rule the world, right??


----------



## Sogeking (May 16, 2006)

It would be good if this was stickied. But that's for the mods to decide.
He really must feel powerful, I agree.


----------



## Atomisk (May 16, 2006)

Hmmm... If it was stickied, I think we shouldn't let anyone in!
Its gay if we let 50 people in, they would print crappy articles, just so they could get there names in the magazine...

I think we shouldn't let any more people in from eher on, but thats up to DS...


----------



## Sogeking (May 16, 2006)

what about fanart submissions? And fanfics? We have to feature those. But no more regular staff, I agree.


----------



## Atomisk (May 16, 2006)

Yea, we can accept fanfics and short, short stories, but we won't have them on the list of credits, just in their fanfic!

what if we did a Game page ??(print ourt crossword, games etc)
and would it be possible to release monthly installments of a story?
I'm working on one right now... (but its way to sexual/ gory/ rated R)

Hey, now I know what it's like to have power, yay!


----------



## Sogeking (May 16, 2006)

Not exactly, you are not an editor, however, I am. But I don't think the kiddies would like the R-rated stuff. Otherwise, I am in complete support with your ideas.


----------



## Atomisk (May 16, 2006)

Like I said, BUT its to sexual, gory...
anyhoo, Its still nice to negotiate with someone...
sadly I have to go now... for something called...
Sleep??


----------



## Sogeking (May 16, 2006)

yeah, goodnight.... hopefully DS will get on and see these ideas soon.


----------



## Anego (May 17, 2006)

> Yeah, it's a good article! I'mma throw up some sketches together to add to it. ^^


 --> DS



			
				General Ryubaka said:
			
		

> yep, I see no problems with it.




Ok, thanks to you... ^-^


----------



## Anego (May 17, 2006)

General Ryubaka said:
			
		

> what about fanart submissions? And fanfics? We have to feature those. But no more regular staff, I agree.



yes, the fanart and fanfics must be an open opportunity.. this is what the mag is about. so, for that, it still must an open submit for everyone.
for the crew, it's up to DS. As long as not slower our move, I'm ok.


----------



## Abscon (May 17, 2006)

We allready have at least two Fanfic serials in the mag (mine). We could keep a few serials going, and have short storys in every issue.

I also agree that we have about enough staff now. We could get ideas from randoms, but i think we should have the same reporters.

-> Delicious... Can i be fanfic editor? I can read through and find shorts and stuff and choose the ones to be in the mag. I can also put in recommendations for other fanfics. Ratings etc .. I love fanfics (See sig)

For the serials, I think we should keep it original writing. We cant just publish stuff from finished fics...

After the first issue is realesed, we could Pm a mod and ask him to stickey it. 

-Abscon


----------



## Atomisk (May 17, 2006)

I call the postion co-co-editor if its not already taken (I edit the Editor's editor's page hehe...

so what, everyones just about done now right?


----------



## Anego (May 17, 2006)

kapuranui said:
			
		

> I call the postion co-co-editor if its not already taken (I edit the Editor's editor's page hehe...
> 
> so what, everyones just about done now right?



*dancing in the moonlight* 
I've done all my part. Start thinking about 2nd edition.

Other thing..? I play my RP at --> (see my sig) *bungee jumping*


----------



## Atomisk (May 17, 2006)

say wha??
I'll make a list of articles, it should last for a while


----------



## Donkey Show (May 17, 2006)

Sorry for not coming on for awhile.  I've been rather busy with other things, but I'm just about done with my part.  I'm gonna go over the rest of the stuff you guys sent me and we'll go from there.  As for what we have now, lets just keep it as it is and add both articles and staff accordingly as we hopefully get popular with each issue.  Thanks everyone, hopefully by tomorrow I should be done overviewing everything and whatnot. 

And abscon, I don't see why not. ^^


----------



## badaudio (May 17, 2006)

So what are the positions that arent taken?


----------



## Atomisk (May 17, 2006)

well I think first, we're only having 11 people on the staff...
but we a have a life and times ofthe Hyuuga clan that I don't think anyones doing, and posiibly some other ads...
But you'll have to talk to Delicious Slut about joining...


----------



## Sogeking (May 17, 2006)

Yeah, I'm co editor. So no more requests to become co-editor.


----------



## badaudio (May 17, 2006)

well i might join if its something im somewhat decent at, the positions that is


----------



## Kamikaze Sushi (May 17, 2006)

so what can i do?


----------



## Abscon (May 18, 2006)

Yaay.. Im fanfic editor 

As for the fanfics...I dont think we should have to many serials going at once. One or two mabey.

As of now we have two serials:
Kazume and Naruto (Me)
Sasuke...After the storm (Me )

I could make a thread in the fanfic section for submissions of shorts, and mabey first chapters, for serials. Ill choose which ones to use. 
-Kapuranui... Your epic is Naruto fanfic? is it? Pm me the first few chapters, Mabey we could use it 

Ill just send all the fanfics on to whoever is compiling the Mag.. Deadline is in 11 days... isent it? Were nearly done... Just get the layout..


----------



## Atomisk (May 18, 2006)

Abscon, I'll give the un dited version, so you'll have to edit it...
pming now! [its very rated R]

so whats up?


----------



## Kamikaze Sushi (May 18, 2006)

i need a job to do


----------



## Atomisk (May 18, 2006)

have you talked to Delicious Slut yet??
and are you really nine?? we should have a minimum age requiremnet...
90 and up?? (im 95, and old bag o' fart dust)

did delicious die or something?? does that mean that Ryubaka becomes Editor and I become co-Editor??


----------



## Atomisk (May 19, 2006)

were'd everyone go???
Did you guys get abducted by aliens?? just don't say anything if you did.

Nooooo!!!! 
DS, I need your email, I'll try your IM emails...


----------



## Sogeking (May 19, 2006)

school has been keeping me off, what with exams and all... I'm gonna be real inactive for the next week. Then I'll be back.


----------



## Atomisk (May 19, 2006)

yay! its only exams, not finals or aliens!!
ooooooooookay...
what articles do we have to do?? I emailed mine to DS, so Ican actually start working on stuff for the June issue, or wrap up this issue


----------



## Sogeking (May 19, 2006)

I'm not quite sure. But we should, just to be safe, pm everyone who said they'd do something. Once confirmation of their articles has been given, we can finalize the magazine.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 20, 2006)

Okie, I just finished editing nara-dhei's article on Oro's decorating. XD



And I got your article too kapuranui.  Thanks, that's just what I was thinking about! ^^  But did you plan on having the pictures of the handseals in the document?


----------



## Anego (May 21, 2006)

*awesome!*



			
				Delicious Slut said:
			
		

> Okie, I just finished editing nara-dhei's article on Oro's decorating. XD
> 
> And I got your article too kapuranui.  Thanks, that's just what I was thinking about! ^^  But did you plan on having the pictures of the handseals in the document?




aiaiaiaiaiaiaia! *roflol & hit the wall*
Oro-sama is totally CUTE!  I always think, Kabuto is the one who clean his mansion  Now we know the truth (by seeing the picture). I guess, it would be a nice parody to put villains do 'nice' thing.. maybe after this first issue, we could do:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kimimaro --> sport article (Konoha team vs Sand..)
Kabuto --> gadget/technology/games article (newest technology in naruto world)
itachi --> weather report (Sound-village: cloudy.. Snow-village: always snowy. Poor Itachi...)

except... Kisame... *trembling*




DS, thanks for the illustration, it's great!. and editor, too (Ryubaka?) for fixing some sentences.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 21, 2006)

Hehe, thanks. ^^  I thought it was an interesting article anyway so it's always fun to draw them out of character every once in awhile. =)

And yeah, I edited the text for better flow, but I sent it to GR also.  I'm glad you like it.


----------



## Abscon (May 21, 2006)

Could not resist 
307 - Page 16
Im kinda noob in photoshop. I could do just the pics if you like...

Ill set up a Fanfic thread for submissions after the first issue...
-Nara-dhei: Great article


----------



## Donkey Show (May 21, 2006)

Abscon said:
			
		

> Could not resist
> 307 - Page 16
> Im kinda noob in photoshop. I could do just the pics if you like...
> 
> ...


LOL, that definately does liven it up a bit now. =D

You think you could color those pics though?  I'd really appreciate it. ^^


----------



## Abscon (May 21, 2006)

Sure..
Sould I keep in the frame and stuff I added, or use the original?


----------



## Sogeking (May 21, 2006)

...... I love the article, it made me laugh. So out of character for him.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 21, 2006)

Abscon said:
			
		

> Sure..
> Sould I keep in the frame and stuff I added, or use the original?


The frame... keep it, but don't use a fade.  Just keep it solid and go for a darker red. 

Also with the text, either frame that too, or go with a solid color.  It's a nice touch with what you did, but the bubbles take too much away from the text itself.  Thanks! ^^

Also, before we start working on the next one, perhaps we should have a preview of who's gonna be cover.  Think a pic like this would do?
FC


----------



## Sogeking (May 21, 2006)

I like it, but I wish we could do Temari as the cover or something.... the sand sibs are my favorite.


----------



## Mori` (May 21, 2006)

hahah that looks fucking awesome ^^

I've been so busy with work lately i've not had much time to get anything done but I'll try do some more this week.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 21, 2006)

Moridin said:
			
		

> hahah that looks fucking awesome ^^
> 
> I've been so busy with work lately i've not had much time to get anything done but I'll try do some more this week.


LOL thanks man!  I still need to send you the PSD file for the cover, but I've been busy too.  My priorities are all fucked atm. XD

And you know what, we can do a Sand Siblings one if you want GR. The thing I posted was just and idea and a shameless plug. (i.e. bump the hell out of it) XD


----------



## Sogeking (May 21, 2006)

sweet, thanks a lot.


----------



## Anego (May 21, 2006)

Abscon said:
			
		

> Could not resist
> 307 - Page 16
> Im kinda noob in photoshop. I could do just the pics if you like...
> 
> ...



Thank you, Abscon!
I'm waiting to see/read yours when the final layout come!


----------



## Donkey Show (May 21, 2006)

Here's the script for the Anko interview.  I'll flesh it out more and add artwork when I get home tonight from work.


*Spoiler*: _Anko interview_ 



This month?s cover girl is the proverbial jounin hottie, Mitarashi Anko.  Granted she hasn?t had the best screen time out of all the Naruto cast, she definitely has garnered a huge amount of fans from both genders.  She?s also been the talk of the town recently with her alleged love affair with Kakashi (who has his own section here on SM) and her new music group with Shizune and Kurenai, the Bubblegum Jounins. Today, we catch up with Anko and find out what she?s been doing since we last saw her.

SM:  Seems like you?re in everyone?s conversations these days, Anko.  What?s up with that?  (laughs)

MA: (looks at me with small peering eyes, but its sexy) Well, when everyone wants you, of course I?m going to be in their mouths! (laughs)

SM: Oh?  So I take it that maybe my mouth will be on you sometime then too?

MA: (takes out kunai, throws it at my neck and appears right behind me and catches it)  Depending on how this interview goes? (licks the kunai) we?ll see. (laughs histerically again and takes her seat)

SM:  Holy crap that was scary, yet hot.  But yeah, getting on to the interview?

MA:  So you were turned on by that?

SM:  Ummm, should I be honest?

MA:  I can always get it out of you. ^^

SM:  OK, I gotta stop thinking about all these bad thoughts I?m getting. XD

MA:  LOL, well, I tend to have that affect on guys.  So what was it that you wanted to ask me?

SM:  Oh yeah, the interview!  So anyway, what all this about you and Kakashi having something going on?  Is this something you keep quiet or would this be something you?ll eventually tell the eager public?

MA:  Ha ha, I didn?t even know that was such a big deal!  Well to tell you the truth, Kakashi and I are really good friends.  We have been going out a lot recently just because he?s been on convalescence from sapping his energy from the last mission he was on.  I?m just trying to make him feel better and whatnot so if you see us hanging out at the bar every so often, don?t get the wrong idea. 

SM:  But that?s the thing, everyone does!  So you?re gonna say you haven?t seen his face in private?

MA:  Well? I?ll just say he keeps his mask on for a reason. XD

SM:  Oh ho? so he?s ugly.

MA:  Oh god no, but I?m definitely hotter. =P

SM:  Most definitely!  So are you in a relationship now then? (winks)

MA:   You?re funny, you know that?  But no I?m not in a relationship at the moment.  In fact, I?m rather busy with the Bubblegum Jounins.

SM:  Yeah, how is that going?  I heard your new single ?Love Love no Jutsu.?  It?s really catchy.

MA:  Really?  Thanks a lot!  It?s been getting a lot of play time at the clubs, too, so I can?t complain.  I never thought I?d be a music star. XD

SM:  Speaking of the band, how?s it with Shizune and Kurenai?  Are they fun to work with or are they tough?

MA:  Shizune is all about business for the most part, always nagging about getting things done right or getting things done soon, but she?s really kept us together.  If it were up to me, I probably would have gave up already!  As for Kurenai, she isn?t as quiet as most people think she is.  She?s definitely a pranskter with her genjutsu skills.  One time while I went to go eat my dango, she used genjutsu to make a load of mud balls she made look like dango.  So basically I ended up with a load of mud in my mouth and it was horrible!!!

SM:  Did you get her back?

MA:  Of course I did!  I threw some snakes in the recording room while she was on the mic.  Totally messed up her lines. XD  Needless to say she always messes up my shower here and there, the bitch? (starts laughing)

SM:  So it seems you get along well with everyone.

MA:  Yeah, they?re a fun group to hang out with, especially going out at nights to clubs and stuff.  But again it?s messed up when you?re drunk as hell and Kurenai creates some genjutsu of a dreamy jounin and you end up making out with the air since nothing is there. XD

And Shizune is a freak on the dance floor when she's wasted.  It even makes me turned on when I see her dance all seductive and whatnot!  Oh yeah, there was this one time she was all up on Asuma doing some grinding and booty shake, and Asuma smoked his entire cigarette in one second!

SM:  Can I be that dreamy jounin that you make out with?

MA:  You really want me, don?t you?

SM:  I don?t think I can say no.  How bout I end this interview and take you out for a drink?

MA:  You?re paying right? XD

Artwork and words by DS


----------



## Anego (May 21, 2006)

*OMG!*



			
				Delicious Slut said:
			
		

> Here's the script for the Anko interview.  I'll flesh it out more and add artwork when I get home tonight from work.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Anko interview_
> ...



THAT'S ROCK, DS! *roflol again but not hit anything*
I can't stop laughing. OMG, the band's name... if I had a kunai, I would throw it.


----------



## Sogeking (May 21, 2006)

.... Holy crap, that's awesome..... now our mag's first edition is almost done.... hooray.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 21, 2006)

Hehe, I'm glad y'all like it!  I kinda wanted the interviews to be fun like the ones in Maxim and FHM and also somewhat take them out of character.

Anyway, as for the Bubblegum Jounins, that was based on an old old picture I did for this contest on deviantart. Link removed


----------



## Anego (May 21, 2006)

Delicious Slut said:
			
		

> Hehe, I'm glad y'all like it!  I kinda wanted the interviews to be fun like the ones in Maxim and FHM and also somewhat take them out of character.
> 
> Anyway, as for the Bubblegum Jounins, that was based on an old old picture I did for this contest on deviantart. Link removed




It just so funny to hear 'bubblegum' and 'jounins'.. the name is catchy and 'scratched my heart'  ARGH! I just can't imagine them being a girl-band. *lol* Again, great article!


----------



## Sogeking (May 21, 2006)

man, this is gonna be f-ing great.....


----------



## Donkey Show (May 21, 2006)

dude, wtf?  no way is this going to be on the second page.  *bump*


----------



## Sogeking (May 21, 2006)

well... I didn't wanna double post, and no one else was posting. So I sorta left it alone. It's all kakihara's fault. He went on a critiqueing rampage.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 21, 2006)

Yeah, I found my other work down on the second page too. XD

Think you could bump that one as well?  The Naruto's Sword one?


----------



## Sogeking (May 21, 2006)

sure, no prob.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 21, 2006)

hehe thanks homie!


----------



## Sogeking (May 21, 2006)

It's not a problem, man.... I like to help others out... unless, of course, they're being complete idiots.


----------



## Mori` (May 22, 2006)

I think I've found a fic we could feature, the author is Harlita from here

if you wanna check it out you can find it: 

she's said she'd be willing to make a few edits (namely removing yaoi sex) so it fitted better with a mag format. Its well written and I enjoyed reading it, probably 2 chapters an issue would be a decent rate for fic submissions.

also I hope you don;t mind but I had a play around with touching up the decorating with Oro article



~mori


----------



## Donkey Show (May 22, 2006)

LOL that's freaking awesome!  Good job on the touch up! =)

Well the deadline is coming up, hope we can get the rest of the articles finished. 

Good job y'all!


----------



## Abscon (May 22, 2006)

Ok..Here is my promised coloring of Decorating with Oro
Link to the song
Allthough it seems Moridin beat me to it. Well, now we have two versions.


----------



## Kamikaze Sushi (May 22, 2006)

KAPURANUI said:
			
		

> have you talked to Delicious Slut yet??
> and are you really nine?? we should have a minimum age requiremnet...
> 90 and up?? (im 95, and old bag o' fart dust)
> 
> did delicious die or something?? does that mean that Ryubaka becomes Editor and I become co-Editor??


THAT'S AGE DISCRIMINATION!!!


----------



## Donkey Show (May 22, 2006)

Abscon said:
			
		

> Ok..Here is my promised coloring of Decorating with Oro
> Link to the song
> Allthough it seems Moridin beat me to it. Well, now we have two versions.


Hehe, I like your coloring a lot too.  Morindin's is more faithful to Oro's color scheme, but I love what you did with the curtain since it looks kinda like scales. 

As for K Sushi, just pick something and go for it!  You have a week left before the deadline.  XD


----------



## Anego (May 23, 2006)

Delicious Slut said:
			
		

> Hehe, I like your coloring a lot too.  Morindin's is more faithful to Oro's color scheme, but I love what you did with the curtain since it looks kinda like scales.
> 
> As for K Sushi, just pick something and go for it!  You have a week left before the deadline.  XD



Yeah, both are great *Gai-pose*
and I have same opinion to DS about color scheme.
but I like the way Abscon put some pattern on the curtain.


----------



## Fysh (May 23, 2006)

Yatta!  I'm done with the water country article (I was actually done writing it a long time ago, but I made three pictures to go along with it.)  DS, I'll send it to you right now.  I also have very little to go with the summoning scrolls one, which I mostly finished a while ago, I've just been busy with stupid organic chemistry.


----------



## Sogeking (May 23, 2006)

you're gonna add the suggestion I made, correct?


----------



## Fysh (May 23, 2006)

Yep, that's why it's not quite done yet.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 23, 2006)

*barfs on bananas o-chem homework*

Sorry, I just hate O-Chem that much. XD  I'll be waiting for your stuff. ^^


----------



## Sogeking (May 23, 2006)

cool, cool.


----------



## Fysh (May 23, 2006)

Delicious Slut said:
			
		

> *barfs on bananas o-chem homework*
> 
> Sorry, I just hate O-Chem that much. XD  I'll be waiting for your stuff. ^^



Hey!  Dammit, now I have to redo all these stupid problems.  Thanks a lot.  

I just sent the files, let me know what you think!

Edit: I decided to finish the other article too, while I was at it.  I just sent it to you.  This one didn't have pictures.


----------



## Sogeking (May 23, 2006)

I don't have to take O-chem... but I do have to take Latin III, so yeah. Buut I get out of school tomorrow. So hooray for me.


----------



## Fysh (May 23, 2006)

I think you'll enjoy my articles, ryubaka...they both have shikatema stuff in them.  (You didn't see it in water country yet because it's in the artwork


----------



## Sogeking (May 23, 2006)

cool! I like things that have Shikatema in them.... could you show me it?


----------



## Fysh (May 23, 2006)

hmm, okay but only because you edited my stuff for me.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ooops!  That was for General Ryubaka's eyes only, mwahaha.  You can see it when the magazine comes out or DS posts it.


It's not flamboyantly shikatema, though, just points out who should be together...sorry about the size too, I didn't resize it since I didn't plan on posting it.


----------



## Sogeking (May 23, 2006)

great, I like it.... and thanks for letting me see it.... the magazine is really coming along. Only a few people left to send in their submissions.


----------



## Fysh (May 23, 2006)

Glad you like it!  Hopefully this issue will be a success so I can write more naruto-style yellow journalism.  Well, I must go prepare my prelab for orgo now, perhaps I'll be back later. ciao


----------



## Sogeking (May 23, 2006)

see ya. And yellow journalism isn't so bad, it just advances our own goals through the use of creative interpretation.
Good luck with the prelab, hopefully it's easy for ya.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 23, 2006)

bananas, those articles fucking rock!  You did a really good job with them and I must admit, I liked the whole throwing some of the history of the Hidden Village of the Mist in the Water Country article.  Outstanding! ^^


----------



## Fysh (May 23, 2006)

Muchas gracias   If there's anything else you need me to do, just let me know!  

Hooray, orgo 2 prelabs are much easier and faster to do than the orgo 1 ones.  Why?  saaa....


----------



## Fysh (May 24, 2006)

Actually, I thought of a role for myself...I can do some PR if you want, this weekend when I have time I'll make some banners to put in our sigs, if you could send the layout/cover page art (which I assume is done?) to me.

How are we distributing this magazine?  Downloading?  Web site?  We could have a thread that we update every month (I'm thinking of the "fun with akatsuki" thread).  You've probably thought about this already though.  It might be good to open the thread before the magazine comes out (heightens anticipation you know...like the predictions threads) and I'd try to find out how to make it a sticky.  I feel like if anything deserves to be a fanworks sticky, this does  if it's successful.


----------



## Mori` (May 24, 2006)

*has special powers of stickiness*

*not DS style sticky bukkake powers though*

If no ones grabbed the "life and times with the Hyuuga clan" article still then maybe I can have a go at that.

*prods DS to stop calling him mori*n*din >.< =p


----------



## Rinali (May 24, 2006)

now, those are really cool images


----------



## Kamikaze Sushi (May 24, 2006)

Delicious Slut said:
			
		

> *makes it even stickier with DS style bukkake powers*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is he throwing up?


----------



## Sogeking (May 24, 2006)

Hey y'all, I'm back, and school is officialy done.... hooray!


----------



## Donkey Show (May 24, 2006)

HURRAY!!!   NOW GET TO WORK! XD


----------



## Sogeking (May 24, 2006)

what do ya want me to do? the deadline is sorta close....


----------



## Donkey Show (May 24, 2006)

General Ryubaka said:
			
		

> what do ya want me to do? the deadline is sorta close....


Hmmm... oh yeah, if you have the files from bananas, could you put them into a jpg file like how I did nara-dhei's article?  That would really be awesome!

And what do you think about this pic I just did for the cover...
*point this out*

I personally think it's tons better than the last one I did, but I want your opinion on it.


----------



## Sogeking (May 24, 2006)

hey, sorry, but she only sent me rough drafts.... so I can't do that. But anyways, ah gotta go.... time to be bored for 2 hours by the headmaster's voice.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 24, 2006)

LOL fair enough XD


----------



## Abscon (May 24, 2006)

How do you turn an article into a .jpg? Do you use photoshop or something? I want to do the fanfic section as a jpg, but i have no idea how 
I have PS


----------



## Donkey Show (May 24, 2006)

Abscon said:
			
		

> How do you turn an article into a .jpg? Do you use photoshop or something? I want to do the fanfic section as a jpg, but i have no idea how
> I have PS


Yeah, I use photoshop for that.  Makes distrobution easier, especially since not everyone wants to look at a word document. XD


----------



## Abscon (May 24, 2006)

Ok.. More questions : /

Press new... What size do I use?
How the hell does the stupid Text fuction work?


----------



## Donkey Show (May 24, 2006)

LOL, just choose a point where you want the text to be displayed, then start typing.  There's no word wrap on the tool, so when you want a new line, just hit enter and continue.  From there it's like using a word processor.  ^^

As for the size... hmmmm... I made nara-dhei's article 800x1000, so that should be about right.


----------



## Atomisk (May 24, 2006)

alright!
we got 120 hours and everythings wrapped up, rite??
I might not be on as often....
anyhoo, if theres anything that needs finishing,just lemme no!


----------



## Donkey Show (May 24, 2006)

So far.  I think Moridin is working on the hyuuga clan article but there hasn't really been any adverts coming along.  Maybe we could work on that once I'm finished with the big stuff.


----------



## Sogeking (May 24, 2006)

hoo-fricken-ray.... that was a totally pointless ceremony that I would have been much better not going to. At least I woulda been able to get something done during that time... but no, I had to go to the ceremony.... god, that was boring.


----------



## Fysh (May 24, 2006)

Wait, what ceremony was that?  I hate ceremonies, they're boring as hell.  I would definitely skip my own graduation if it were possible.  Now if they made all ceremonies into luncheons or dinners, things would be different...


----------



## Sogeking (May 24, 2006)

my little bro's graduation from middle school to high school.... -_-


----------



## Donkey Show (May 24, 2006)

BOOYAH!!! 

First two pages of the Anko interview complete!!!  One more to go! 






What do you think?


----------



## Neji (May 25, 2006)

the first page is so cool!


----------



## Fysh (May 25, 2006)

Schweet


----------



## az0r (May 25, 2006)

WOW to put it in words "awesome"

i would like to suscribe to ya magazine


----------



## Mori` (May 25, 2006)

DS those rock, p2 anko is kawaaaaaaaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Fysh (May 25, 2006)

Hey DS, can I have a picture of the cover page?  What font are you using?  I want to use it to make banners


----------



## Anego (May 25, 2006)

Delicious Slut said:
			
		

> BOOYAH!!!
> 
> First two pages of the Anko interview complete!!!  One more to go!
> 
> ...



aiiiyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa! that's that's that's that's rock! *sweatdrop*
HAH! I lost words for this... *triple Gai-pose*


----------



## Anego (May 25, 2006)

Cursed_Seal3172 said:
			
		

> WOW to put it in words "awesome"
> 
> i would like to suscribe to ya magazine



we've got costumeeeerrr


----------



## Donkey Show (May 25, 2006)

Hehe, I'm glad y'all like it.  As for the cover page, in all honesty, I'm gonna go off of Moridin's model, but with a different pic and maybe some different font.  It's in the WIP stage right now, but it'll be done as soon as I finish page 3 of the article.  I'll send it to you by the end of the day if that's okie, bananas. >.<

Abscon, I got your PM too.  Awesome work on the fanpics! =)

EDIT:  Posted the cover page here Rasengan.de


----------



## az0r (May 26, 2006)

yer serious could u like pm me when new issues come out
kinda like "suscribing"  coz its sosososossososo awesome


----------



## Donkey Show (May 26, 2006)

LOL, I guess something could be worked out like that XD  Let's just see how the first issue goes and we'll go from there. =)


----------



## Donkey Show (May 26, 2006)

DPing only because it sounds funny to me. XD

Anyway, I've compiled and streamlined most of the work turned in so far.  You can find everything that's for the June issue in the link below just in case you wanna take some stuff from it or have any suggestions before we finalize next week.

Shinobi Magazine June Issue Directory

I'm gonna finish working on bananas' article tomorrow because I'm way too freaking tired right now and it's 1AM right now. XD  Other than that, I guess we'll just be waiting for Moridin's Hyuuga clan article and then it's pretty much finished. =)


----------



## az0r (May 26, 2006)

Delicious Slut said:
			
		

> LOL, I guess something could be worked out like that XD  Let's just see how the first issue goes and we'll go from there. =)



no problems

june issue rox

oh i havents seen the issue with the kakashi front cover can u post that


----------



## Donkey Show (May 26, 2006)

That was just an idea that popped up in my head a looooooooooooooooong time ago and never became an issue.


----------



## az0r (May 26, 2006)

okz then  so u have any ideas for the nest issue


----------



## Abscon (May 26, 2006)

Well... Ill have to write new chaps for my fanfics... Ill set up a submissions thread for fanfics..
Moridin- Would you _please_ stickey this 
I guess its time for the next issue


----------



## Donkey Show (May 26, 2006)

Cursed_Seal3172 said:
			
		

> okz then  so u have any ideas for the nest issue


TBH, I have no ideas atm. XD  Characters, yes, but articles, nooooooo.

Anyway, I'm more focused on getting this thing done right now by deadline, so we still have lots of time to think about the next one.  It would have been done a lot sooner if it weren't for work, laziness, New Super Mario Bros (XD), and life in general. 

And yeah, a sticky would be pretty awesome.


----------



## BakaKage (May 26, 2006)

So how do I subscibe?


----------



## Donkey Show (May 26, 2006)

Hehe, there's no "subscription" process just yet.  It's going to be distributed just like how scanslations are at the moment.  

I guess what we could do though, since I was thinking about it, is have two versions of the issues, the normal one and the special one for subscribers with extra articles and pics or something.  Just a thought.


----------



## Abscon (May 26, 2006)

> I guess what we could do though, since I was thinking about it, is have two versions of the issues, the normal one and the special one for subscribers with extra articles and pics or something. Just a thought.


Hmm.. I dont know about that. I think we should just distribute what we've got to anyone who wants it


----------



## Mori` (May 26, 2006)

subscriptions could just be done via people signing up to be added to a mailing list, when a new issue is released they get a pm about it and the link to download + release thread?

I might need to bug someone for a few bits of hyuuga art if I can;t think of anything to draw


----------



## BakaKage (May 26, 2006)

I'm a tad bit busy w/ school and work but I can probably help with fanart


----------



## Mori` (May 27, 2006)

XD that;d be cool

I missed the sticky request stuff, I don't think this thread needs to be stickied really as its just for the contributors but if we make a seperate thread for the release I'll sticky that

got done with a rough draft for LaTwtHC, not proofed it yet but some feedback would help me I think. Never written an article before o_O


*Spoiler*: _Life and times with the Hyuuga_ 





Life and times with the Hyuuga

This month we at SM decided to infiltrate the Hyuuga family compound and get a snapshot of their daily life for our readers. Approaching their compound I had circled it once being careful not to attract attention, silently climbing the wall I hopped down to the ground, only to look up into the cold grey eyes of Neji the new hyuuga jounin.

Thankfully he was agreeable to my wishes and with the Hyuuga?s now slightly more laidback approach to life, Hiashi, his two daughters and Neji showed me around.

SM: good morning then, its nice to be meeting you for the first time

All: it?s a pleasure

SM: The Hyuuga have something of a reputation for being cold towards people not from their clan, does that ever bother you?

Hiashi: In the past we had a few issues with other clans in Konoha but that?s all behind us now, we are more open these days. I feel people should come to know us before judging us.

Neji: (looking slightly guilty) Well in the past we have had a tendency to be a bit arrogant at times. My eyes have been opened to that now and it?s been for the better.

SM: Well that?s good to hear, now most of the time when I?ve chanced near the compound I?ve heard the sounds of training. How is the clan in terms of fighting ability?

Hiashi: We are as strong as ever, if not more so. We have talented younger members like Neji here and my daughter Hanabi. Hinata is also improving, she is certainly deserving of her place in the clan now.

Neji: Hinata-sama has really improved in the last few years, she always makes sure to train hard and still finds the time to bring refreshments when others are training.

Hanabi: Nee-san is strong now; even Neji isn?t much stronger than her,

(Hinata blushes and looks away)

SM: How about you Hinata, you seem to be the quiet one and our readers would love to know more about you.

Hinata: (looking bashful) umm?well?I try to train hard, I want to be stronger to show Naruto-kun?I mean?I want to become stronger so I can fight for myself and for the clan.

SM: you are so shy Hinata!

Hinata: well?I?errr?I don?t mean to be.

Neji: She?s more reserved than shy really.

SM: So what does the future look like for the hyuuga clan?

Hanabi: (smiling widely) I?m going to become the head when I?m older, and we?ll be stronger than ever.

Hiashi: (looking confident) What Hanabi says is likely true, she will become strong and an able head of the clan.

SM: not Hinata then?

Neji: Hinata decided to abstain from any high ranked position within the clan, she wishes to be strong for our sake but she says she isn?t cut out for a position of political influence

(At this point Hinata nods emphatically and disappears briefly)

SM: Speaking of politics, how strong is the Hyuuga?s standing within Konoha?s internal structure?

Hiashi: Currently we get on well with the new hokage, she?s worked hard to tie the clans together a bit more and our relations with the others are much closer than before.

SM: That?s good to hear, well then thank you for your time. Is there anything else you might like to say before we conclude?

Hanabi: (shouting) ooh nee-san is back.

(Hinata comes back with a tray of drinks for everyone)

Hiashi: I can?t think of anything else to add other than to thank you for letting us show people that we aren?t as cold hearted as peoples misconceptions seem to think.

(Neji passes me a drink from the tray)

Neji: I hope you?ll stay for a drink at least.

I agree and we spend some time discussing small talk before I make my goodbyes, it?s been a most informative morning and hopefully you?ve received a bit more insight into how the Hyuuga live.

~SM




tried not to make it too long and figured a group interview style thingamybob would work ok for it


----------



## Kamikaze Sushi (May 27, 2006)

sorry guys but my scanner is bbroke so my bro can't scan any pis for the next issue...


----------



## Mr_Vendetta (May 27, 2006)

y second job, when is the deadline for my anko drawing?


----------



## Anego (May 27, 2006)

Delicious Slut said:
			
		

> I guess what we could do though, since I was thinking about it, is have two versions of the issues, the normal one and the special one for subscribers with extra articles and pics or something.  Just a thought.



Agree. That's brilliant idea. by making 2 ver (subscriber + nonsubs), we'll know how much people that really interest to this mag! subscriber are potential 'eternal' market. giving them a little more is something that bringing them even closer to us.


----------



## Anego (May 27, 2006)

Moridin said:
			
		

> XD that;d be cool
> 
> I missed the sticky request stuff, I don't think this thread needs to be stickied really as its just for the contributors but if we make a seperate thread for the release I'll sticky that
> 
> ...



well, Moridin, this is really nice.  
I don't know what the editor(s) would say, this is what I think:
try to write it in naration-style too, so you have 2 alternatives. I see so much _actions_ <example: (Neji passes me a drink from the tray), (At this point Hinata nods emphatically and disappears briefly), etc> and you had opened the reportation with naration-style, I guess it would work better if you keep continue in the same style. Maybe... like this? -->


*Spoiler*: __ 



Life and times with the Hyuuga[/U]

This month we at SM decided to infiltrate the Hyuuga family compound and get a snapshot of their daily life for our readers. Approaching their compound I had circled it once being careful not to attract attention, silently climbing the wall I hopped down to the ground, only to look up into the cold grey eyes of Neji the new hyuuga jounin.

Thankfully he was agreeable to my wishes and with the Hyuuga?s now slightly more laidback approach to life, Hiashi, his two daughters and Neji showed me around, "its nice to be meeting you for the first time."

"it?s a pleasure." they warmly took SM to the main hall.

After everybody sat, SM started to ask, "The Hyuuga have something of a reputation for being cold towards people not from their clan, does that ever bother you?"

Hiashi took a moment before answered, "In the past we had a few issues with other clans in Konoha but that?s all behind us now, we are more open these days. I feel people should come to know us before judging us."

etc..




anyway, this is just an idea.. you can skip this


----------



## shizuru (May 27, 2006)

great mag covers


----------



## Kamikaze Sushi (May 27, 2006)

what's the new one gonna be about?


----------



## Mori` (May 27, 2006)

nara-dhei, that looks like a good plan there


----------



## Abscon (May 27, 2006)

Nice article man.. 
I think you should do a light mix. You can do sort of narration style, while keeping the original style.. Maby extend it a bit. Could someone do some sort of sketch for the article maby?


----------



## Donkey Show (May 27, 2006)

Mr_Vendetta said:
			
		

> y second job, when is the deadline for my anko drawing?


LOL the deadline has always been the 29th of this month! XD

As for the article, that was really good Moridin.  I see you were trying to capture the interview essence and the way you approached it was really good.  Considering the way it was set up leaves for more for the readers to look forward to in the next issue (hint hint XD).

As for the new one Kamikaze Sushi, I dunno yet. XD  Possibly one centered on the Sand Siblings, since that was what GR wanted, other than that, it should be business as usual.

Oh yeah, and Moridin, maybe if we were going to have a sticky, maybe it could be for the issue releases versus this particular thread.  Just an idea. =)

 *BTW, IMPORTANT NOTICE!!!* 

I have a general idea of who each member of this crew's gender is, but I just want to make sure, only because #1, you never really know who is what nowadays (take me for example XD), and #2 I'm gonna make a little credits page with little avatars for each of us explaining who did what on the issue.  So lemme know soon before the 29th about what gender you are. XD


----------



## Anego (May 27, 2006)

Delicious Slut said:
			
		

> LOL the deadline has always been the 29th of this month! XD
> 
> *BTW, IMPORTANT NOTICE!!!*
> 
> I have a general idea of who each member of this crew's gender is, but I just want to make sure, only because #1, you never really know who is what nowadays (take me for example XD), and #2 I'm gonna make a little credits page with little avatars for each of us explaining who did what on the issue.  So lemme know soon before the 29th about what gender you are. XD



well... I'm 100% Female


----------



## Anego (May 27, 2006)

Moridin said:
			
		

> nara-dhei, that looks like a good plan there



well, good luck  Moridin! *gai-pose*


----------



## Kamikaze Sushi (May 27, 2006)

uh, i'm a guy...


----------



## Abscon (May 27, 2006)

Im 100% Haku  

Nah,, not really. Im a boy..
...

I got a new bike today


----------



## Mori` (May 27, 2006)

I'm Sai

err Male

I had a nice idea for an illustration to go with my article so I'll try that later on


----------



## Kamikaze Sushi (May 27, 2006)

i can scan illustrations


----------



## Abscon (May 27, 2006)

Well then.. Make some illustrations and scan them


----------



## Donkey Show (May 27, 2006)

Yeah, not to sound rude K-Sushi, but if you really want in on this project, you gotta start submitting stuff, like anything really.  I've had the list up for a long time now and people have come up with different ideas that they've added on to what I had originally planned.  So if you have anything at all that you want to contribute for this issue, we need it by Monday.  Thanks for the support though. ^^


----------



## Portaljacker (May 27, 2006)

Those are sweet!


----------



## Sogeking (May 27, 2006)

yeah, I'm a guy, but as of now, I can't do anything more. Very limited access to a computer, you see (15 mins at most each day) but in a couple weeks, I'll be back.


----------



## BakaKage (May 27, 2006)

I have an idea for a fanart pic for Moridin's article, I'm still working on it hopefully I can finish it today. Is it too late to contribute?


----------



## Donkey Show (May 27, 2006)

Nope.  Deadline is the 29th of this month... that means you have 2 days left. XD


----------



## Abscon (May 27, 2006)

Meh... It's allready the 28th over here  One day left for me..
How's the compiling goin? Getting close to the finished product?


----------



## Donkey Show (May 27, 2006)

Yeah, I am actually.  Just waiting on a couple of things from other people and I'm working this weekend, so it won't be finished by the 29th.  I'll probably have a rough copy by the 30th and send it to y'all to see what you guys think.


----------



## Fysh (May 27, 2006)

Okay, I didn't have a lot of time to work on these here banners, but hopefully they turned out okay.  For one reason or another, I couldn't get the fonts that DS told me to use working properly (and I couldn't download the one.  Maybe you can send them to me?)

Some shameless plugs:

(I like this one)




and some very simple banners:



(These are my school's colors. I have no imagination apparently.  All the color combinations I like are girly, like bright orange and pink, so I didn't want to use them.)


----------



## Abscon (May 27, 2006)

Love the animated banner. 
The shinobi staff banners are pretty good.. Maby try some different colors.. Good work anyhow..


----------



## Donkey Show (May 27, 2006)

Blargh, damn work and it's inability to show imgshack pics.   Anyway, I'll check the banners out when I get back home tonight and I'll e-mail you the fonts.  I'm sure they look awesome though!


----------



## Fysh (May 27, 2006)

Anyone who wants a staff banner, why don't you tell me what colors you want and I'll make it for you?  It takes like 2 seconds since I have the "template."  Then you could personalize it too.

P.S. are we going to post the link to download the mag in this thread or are we going to start a new thread?

P.P.S. I just looked at what you have so far, I love it!


----------



## Abscon (May 27, 2006)

Ohh...Could you make mine in red background, and yellow fonts? And maby work in something like "Fanfic editor", or something like that. That would be great. Thanks.
-Abscon


----------



## Kamikaze Sushi (May 27, 2006)

Delicious Slut said:
			
		

> Yeah, not to sound rude K-Sushi, but if you really want in on this project, you gotta start submitting stuff, like anything really.  I've had the list up for a long time now and people have come up with different ideas that they've added on to what I had originally planned.  So if you have anything at all that you want to contribute for this issue, we need it by Monday.  Thanks for the support though. ^^


my bro. has this drawing. and it's of neji. 
i think it can be for the hyuuga thingie


----------



## Donkey Show (May 27, 2006)

bananas said:
			
		

> Anyone who wants a staff banner, why don't you tell me what colors you want and I'll make it for you?  It takes like 2 seconds since I have the "template."  Then you could personalize it too.
> 
> P.S. are we going to post the link to download the mag in this thread or are we going to start a new thread?
> 
> P.P.S. I just looked at what you have so far, I love it!


Shoot I'll take a staff banner! =)

Also, we'll start a new thread for the release of the June issue.


----------



## Kamikaze Sushi (May 27, 2006)

i posted a pic that my bro drew


----------



## Abscon (May 27, 2006)

I would color that pic if it wasent 3:13 Am... Im going to bed. Goodnight everybody.

(i've been listening to teh first opening of FMA to many times today. Like 20 times...Damn catchy songs.) Never mind me.. im to tired to think straight. One more listen.. 21 times.. God.. ive got to get out more.


On topic: Nice pic you posted Kamikaze..Might need some cleaning..
Hope we get the release thread stikeyed.
I've allready requested a banner  
I've spent a lot of my day scouting out new fanfics to recomend   five chaps to go.. (Yawn)
....


----------



## Fysh (May 27, 2006)

Delicious Slut said:
			
		

> Shoot I'll take a staff banner! =)



What colors?


----------



## Kamikaze Sushi (May 27, 2006)

how is everyone gonna get the magazine?


----------



## Donkey Show (May 27, 2006)

Hrrrmmm... light purple and orange. 

And K-Sushi, I can't see the pic because work blocks it, but thanks!  I'll check it out at home later on tonight.


----------



## Kamikaze Sushi (May 27, 2006)

Delicious Slut said:
			
		

> Hrrrmmm... light purple and orange.
> 
> And K-Sushi, I can't see the pic because work blocks it, but thanks!  I'll check it out at home later on tonight.


what do you mean by work blocks it?


----------



## Fysh (May 27, 2006)

Abscon said:
			
		

> Ohh...Could you make mine in red background, and yellow fonts? And maby work in something like "Fanfic editor", or something like that. That would be great. Thanks.
> -Abscon



Comme ceci?


DS, here's yours:


As expected, your color choices are far superior to mine


----------



## BakaKage (May 28, 2006)

*For the Hyuuga Interview*

Here's a fanart I threw together today. Hope it get's accepted 
The interview thing gave me an idea I just had to draw it 


*Spoiler*: _clicky clicky_ 



I didn't include Hiashi coz I don't have reference pics for him


----------



## Fysh (May 28, 2006)

very cute


----------



## Mori` (May 28, 2006)

omg Baka you absolutely win!

seriously, you win many times! That'll just leave me Hiashi and mocking things up


----------



## Abscon (May 28, 2006)

Great drawing man...
-Bananas.. Thanks for the banner


----------



## Jef88 (May 28, 2006)

wow this is cool 

(i should visit the fanart section some more)

can i be part of the crew 

i can do some images on request 
for next edition tho

what about "Shinobi's and there pets" =D
Kakashi - dog's
jiraiya - toads
itachi - kisame

etc


----------



## Sogeking (May 28, 2006)

Hmmmm.... y'all choose the color choices, I'm no good. But can y'all put co-editor on there?


----------



## Mori` (May 28, 2006)

finished putting together page 1 of my article...I think <3 for baka's pic

need to draw Hiashi to add before i can get on with p2 though


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Abscon (May 28, 2006)

Wow..great article..Love the illustration, and the splashed text.. This is gonna be great (Looks at calander, then at deadline)


----------



## Donkey Show (May 28, 2006)

I'm loving it lots man!  Looks like everything is gonna come full circle by tomorrow.


----------



## Mori` (May 28, 2006)

thank you 

I tried to keep it the same size and approx style as your Anko one.

*screws up his 4th attempt at Hiashi XD


----------



## Sogeking (May 28, 2006)

Oh, by the way, I really love your hyuuga article, it's very good.


----------



## BakaKage (May 28, 2006)

Yay, my pic got accepted 
Glad you liked it Moridin. Great page layout, looking really good


----------



## Donkey Show (May 28, 2006)

jef88 said:
			
		

> wow this is cool
> 
> (i should visit the fanart section some more)
> 
> ...


jef, you can definately do that for the next issue.  Thanks homie!

And BakaKage, awesome work on the pic too.  It's clean and very manga like!


----------



## Jef88 (May 28, 2006)

just tell me what you want and how you want 
and when XD

i'll do my best
cause i do such things as this in school 
i'm no good writer so might let someone else do the writing

i'll do illustrations and some designing


----------



## Donkey Show (May 28, 2006)

jef88 said:
			
		

> just tell me what you want and how you want
> and when XD
> 
> i'll do my best
> ...


Well, in terms of picture size, the .jpg should be give or take 800x1000, for readability (is that even a word?) purposes. XD

Also, general format should look similar to the following pieces...



And like Moridin's on top with the 2-3 pixel line on the top with the words shinobi magazine on the bottom left of the line and what the article is about on the right.

I really should standardize this on the first page or something. XD  But anyway, throw some ideas out, post them here, like pics and stuff, and I'm sure one of us can pick it up and go from there. 

OH LOL!  I was just thinking I should throw in one of my old scanslations of the Naruto chapters... deliciously evil... >=)



And thank you bananas for the banner. =)


----------



## Anego (May 28, 2006)

bananas said:
			
		

> Okay, I didn't have a lot of time to work on these here banners, but hopefully they turned out okay.  For one reason or another, I couldn't get the fonts that DS told me to use working properly (and I couldn't download the one.  Maybe you can send them to me?)
> 
> Some shameless plugs:
> 
> ...



wow! i love the animated.
can i use it?

for the staff-banner... well, my request is orange and blue.
DS, what 'department' I am? infotainment? 
bananas and you had 'chief-editor' or something under the logo at your banner. is it ok to put that 'infotainment' under my logo? If DS said yes, then that's what I want..

for Moridin, Bakekage, and everybody who work on Hyuga-clan: it's awesome! *triple Gai-pose*


----------



## Fysh (May 28, 2006)

Use any banners you want!  I made them for everyone.  Do you have any title in particular you want on the staff banner?

Here, Ryubaka, I made this one for you:


I can always change the colors if you want though.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 28, 2006)

nara-dhei said:
			
		

> for the staff-banner... well, my request is orange and blue.
> DS, what 'department' I am? infotainment?
> bananas and you had 'chief-editor' or something under the logo at your banner. is it ok to put that 'infotainment' under my logo? If DS said yes, then that's what I want..


................yes. XD

And bananas, I forgot to email you the fonts last night, so I'll do that tonight.  I fell straight to sleep when I got back from work yesterday so I did nothing at all.  Also, could you email me my banner pic since I'm at work again and I can't see it at all. XD  Thanks!


----------



## Fysh (May 28, 2006)

S'aright, I actually managed to get the abc one to work...those fools and their evil extra mac OS option...but anyway, I only need calibri.  Thanks!


----------



## Anego (May 28, 2006)

Delicious Slut said:
			
		

> ................yes. XD



owrite! ^-^ thx DS!

bananas, I repeat my banner-staff request:
- I want orange and dark-blue (orange for background)
- under the logo, please write: infotainment

thank you! thank you! thank you!

back to DS: rrr... you sure we can start to think about next issue?..
this is an idea:


*Spoiler*: __ 



well, in july, there's Tanabata Festival. Traditionally, people will go out with Yutaka (cotton kimono) and there's habbit (from history/legend) to write their wish in a paper and hang it to the bamboo tree. I guess, at least we can make our cover 'model' to use Yutaka (or yukata?) with bamboo tree + hanging papers as background.
Or more crazy: there's a page where all crews (illustration) writing their wish/under the bamboo tree.


----------



## Sieg (May 28, 2006)

I'd like to join. Can someone fill me in on what one can do?


----------



## Fysh (May 28, 2006)

nara-dhei said:
			
		

> bananas, I repeat my banner-staff request:
> - I want orange and dark-blue (orange for background)
> - under the logo, please write: infotainment



aqui tiene:


btw, I had an idea for an article for next issue as well:
*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm interviewing a survivor who escaped from Orochimaru's lair back when he switched bodies last time (2.5 years ago.)  Of course, it involves creating an original character, but I already have some ideas about that, it would mostly be about oro tho.


----------



## Sieg (May 28, 2006)

I don't mind, but rather than reading 300 posts, could you summarize what you guys did?


----------



## Anego (May 28, 2006)

bananas said:
			
		

> aqui tiene:



thank you for banner, bananas! ^-^
seems it's gonna be "All around Orochimaru". My Interior Dec for next month is Oro FEATURING Kabuto (continue speak about color)  so if your idea is accepted by DS, we're on the same way XD


----------



## Fysh (May 28, 2006)

Yep, special Orochimaru issue. 

Who's on the cover for next month?


----------



## Sogeking (May 28, 2006)

.... I wanted a sand sib issue, but I guess Oro is ok....


----------



## Anego (May 28, 2006)

bananas said:
			
		

> Yep, special Orochimaru issue.
> 
> Who's on the cover for next month?



I guess we need to wait what DS would say. 
well, but so far.. we had 2 ideas: "all around oro-sama", "tanabata-festival"
DS didn't say anything yet who's gonna be the model for next cover.


----------



## Sogeking (May 28, 2006)

Yeah, he is the final say on whatever we do. However, I had asked him earlier about doing a sand sib edition, he seemed to be supportive of that when I asked him.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 28, 2006)

sieg said:
			
		

> I don't mind, but rather than reading 300 posts, could you summarize what you guys did?



Here you go! 

*Spoiler*: _summary of June Issue_ 



Deadline: May 29th

Cover page/story: 

Anko - life in konoha, love life, etc. (anything juicy =P)?DS

Other articles:

Life and times in the Hyuuga Clan-Moridin/BakaKage

Summoning Scrolls, useful or waste of time?bananas 

Vacationing in the Water Country?bananas

Monthly Jutsus by Hatake Kakashi!?kapuranui 

Recommendation section (movies)?nara-dhei

Fanfic?Abscon

Orochimaru Decorations?nara-dhei




Folder of finished work for June Issue

And as for next month's cover "people," it's going to be the Sand Sibs, per GR's request earlier this month. ^^  We can also incorporate that bamboo thing nara-dhei was talking about too in their pics.

I'm also down with the Oro survivor and the new decorating piece with Kabuto.  This'll be fun. ^^


----------



## Sogeking (May 28, 2006)

y'almost forgot, Temari (the one with the jap characters in her name) submitted all that fanart at the beginning. A LOT OF IT.


----------



## Fysh (May 28, 2006)

Btw, I was reading earlier posts in this thread (I was looking for that page where you posted the articles that have been finished so far--have you done mine yet?  I'd like to see them if you have )  But anyway, I missed before the post where you asked everyone's gender...you probably already know I'm a girl, but just making sure


----------



## Donkey Show (May 28, 2006)

General Ryubaka said:
			
		

> y'almost forgot, Temari (the one with the jap characters in her name) submitted all that fanart at the beginning. A LOT OF IT.


Yeah I was gonna put that in once I got everyone else's submissions.  All that fanart is in my PM so I'm not gonna forget about her.  =)

And yes, Laura =P, I know you're a girl and your articles are being finalized.  I'm at work right now so I can't do much about it as of now, but I'll post them tonight.  And btw again, good work! 

As for why I asked for everyone's gender, its because i'm gonna draw a pic of all of us like a staff portrait that'll be at the end of the mag. ^^


----------



## Sieg (May 28, 2006)

On the KB thing. What are those seals for?
KB uses one special sign, doesn't it?.


----------



## Anego (May 28, 2006)

Delicious Slut said:
			
		

> Folder of finished work for June Issue
> 
> And as for next month's cover "people," it's going to be the Sand Sibs, per GR's request earlier this month. ^^  We can also incorporate that bamboo thing nara-dhei was talking about too in their pics.
> 
> I'm also down with the Oro survivor and the new decorating piece with Kabuto.  This'll be fun. ^^



AIYA!  it's gonna crazy and fun! gegegegege... 

I will sometimes put 'special guess' for Oro's Decorating and they must be from VILLAIN side XD.
For infotainment recomendation, I'm still thinking who's gonna out first (I've done the ENTIRE list)..
well FYI, I'll be gone for 2 weeks start 12 june or 14 june. No internet, at all *doh!* so maybe i'll be the first to submit my works


----------



## Sogeking (May 28, 2006)

cool, cool, I didn't want her to be left out, she's a good friend of mine on here, and I wanted to make sure she was included.


----------



## Anego (May 28, 2006)

Delicious Slut said:
			
		

> As for why I asked for everyone's gender, its because i'm gonna draw a pic of all of us like a staff portrait that'll be at the end of the mag. ^^




DS: the picture based on your imagination or we need to send our photo to you? 

*I though banana = male... Sorry XD*


----------



## Fysh (May 28, 2006)

nara-dhei said:
			
		

> the picture based on your imagination or we need to send our photo to you?
> 
> *I though banana = male... Sorry XD*



Hahaha, not everything has to do with phallic imagery. Git yo mind out o t' gutter.  "Bananas" is a synonym for crazy in this case...or it really serves no purpose, since I'm only slightly insane, and I don't even really like bananas.  Except on peanut butter toast, and plain once in a while.  I must have been singing that Gwen Stefani song, because if you look at my acadamy registration thing that's what the subject is.

Anyway, DS, how about I'll just tell you I'm 5'8, my hair is blonde, medium length, and I like to wear it in pigtails, and my eyes are greenish-bluish-grayish (the kind that change color depending on what you wear.  If you're even using eye color.)  There, now it will be an accurate portrayal.


----------



## Sogeking (May 28, 2006)

Description?
Alright, I guess I can do that.
Brown hair, hazel eyes, 6'2 (in other words, tall)... if ya need more, tell me.


----------



## Anego (May 28, 2006)

bananas said:
			
		

> Hahaha, not everything has to do with phallic imagery. Git yo mind out o t' gutter.  "Bananas" is a synonym for crazy in this case...or it really serves no purpose, since I'm only slightly insane, and I don't even really like bananas.  Except on peanut butter toast, and plain once in a while.  I must have been singing that Gwen Stefani song, because if you look at my acadamy registration thing that's what the subject is.
> 
> Anyway, DS, how about I'll just tell you my hair is blonde, medium length, and I like to wear it in pigtails, and my eyes are greenish-bluish-grayish (the kind that change color depending on what you wear.  If you're even using eye color.)  There, now it will be an accurate portrayal.



huhuhuh, no no.. not because that i think about phallic imagery. I just though you're a male from the way you 'speak'.

rrr.. well.. if DS need a 'profile' without photo, this is me:

*Spoiler*: __ 



asian-white-skin, 155 cm height, black hair long, left-hand type, black eyes, oval (not rounded!) glasses.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 28, 2006)

sieg said:
			
		

> On the KB thing. What are those seals for?
> KB uses one special sign, doesn't it?.


You know what, I'd like to check the databook on that one, but I can't find anything as of now.  I'll ask kapuranui where he got the info.

As for the descriptions, thanks a lot!  I was gonna ask about that earlier, but I'm lazy so... yeah. XD  Is there anything in particular you want with your characters, like clothing wise or whatnot?

And bananas, I've been wanting to reference that song since I saw your name.  I didn't want to, just because my fiancee hates that song with a passion, and I dunno if you did either.


----------



## Mori` (May 28, 2006)

so....my artistic skills have failed me miserably >.<

if anyone happened to want to draw Hyuuga Hiashi for me so I can finish putting the article together that'd be most awesome as well as useful!!!


*Spoiler*: _description of me for ds_ 





5'9, blonde/brown hair thats kinda shaggy, thinking of an anime character its about Urahara length. white/caucasian, blue eyes, glasses. Don't mind on clothes...give me a katana XD


----------



## Donkey Show (May 28, 2006)

Moridin said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: _description of me for ds_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are now naked with a katana. XD


----------



## Sogeking (May 28, 2006)

The only thing I want on my guy is a Seattle Mariners baseball cap. I hope you know what I'm talking about.
Other than that, just.... I dunno, khaki shorts, t-shirt, normal stuff...
And I do NOT have glasses, just so ya know.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 28, 2006)

General Ryubaka said:
			
		

> The only thing I want on my guy is a Seattle Mariners baseball cap. I hope you know what I'm talking about.
> Other than that, just.... I dunno, khaki shorts, t-shirt, normal stuff...
> And I do NOT have glasses, just so ya know.


How bout I just make you look like Ichiro? XD


----------



## Donkey Show (May 29, 2006)

Double penetra.... I mean double post!!!

Here's a work from bananas I just finished completing.  Hope y'all like. ^^


----------



## Fysh (May 29, 2006)

aw, you didn't use my fanarts.   oh well.  I like the background though.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 29, 2006)

oh crap I didn't even realize you had any... i'mma check it out and add them in.  sorry about that >.<

EDIT:  They're in the page now, go check it out!  I love how you randomly have Obito skiing XD


----------



## Fysh (May 29, 2006)

<--Much happier  sank yu

I chose Obito because he had those goggles.  That picture makes me very happy too.

so words by bananas, and pictures too!


----------



## Donkey Show (May 29, 2006)

glad you likes, b-a-n-a-n-a-s!!! XD


----------



## Mori` (May 29, 2006)

A skiing obito is win for so many reasons XD



> You are now naked with a katana. XD



o_O I'm on a roll, I almost ended up as a part in a yaoi fic yesterday :/


----------



## Donkey Show (May 29, 2006)

That in itself makes you win the internet.  How did that almost happen btw?


----------



## Mori` (May 29, 2006)

hmm, I was defending Sai as he's a fun character and I'd rather he didn't die...

morixsai jokes came along so i thought rather than getting annoyed I'd just say it'd cost a lot of money for morisai...

to which someone replied they'd just write a lemon about it >.<

on a more serious note, did anyone draw me a Hiashi or do I need to try again =p I've still got half an article to put together!


----------



## Abscon (May 29, 2006)

Way cool article bananas Looks like were pretty much finished. (Apart from Moridins article..)
Description:
*Spoiler*: __ 



Blond hair...Greenish/Yellowish sort of eyes (Still cant figure it out.. Sort of yellow towords the middle) Bout 160 cm. Kinda short hair (bit longer then Gaara's)




When is the mag finalised? 

Good work everybody


----------



## Anego (May 29, 2006)

bananas said:
			
		

> <--Much happier  sank yu
> 
> I chose Obito because he had those goggles.  That picture makes me very happy too.
> 
> so words by bananas, and pictures too!




nice article, bananas.  and love the landscape photo at page 2.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 29, 2006)

Moridin said:
			
		

> hmm, I was defending Sai as he's a fun character and I'd rather he didn't die...
> 
> morixsai jokes came along so i thought rather than getting annoyed I'd just say it'd cost a lot of money for morisai...
> 
> ...


I got wasted after doing finishing bananas' article, so I would have done it, but didn't.  XD

I can do it tonight when I get back from work and PM it to you, but I get back around 7PM PST, so I dunno how that will affect you and your time zone.  If anything I can bump the deadline to tomorrow for you if need be, since more than likely, I'll be finalizing everything tonight and tomorrow before release on June 1.


----------



## Abscon (May 29, 2006)

Maby we should create another thread for work on the July issue, and let this one die out. Would be better. All the ideas/articles, and layouts standerds would be on the first page, instead of the 18th, or whatever. 

The thing is, on a forum like this, anyone can just come in and check out all the stuff before the release, or spam up the thread, or stuff like that.. Not a major issue, just an observation. 

For the next issue: 
Article of some sort about the hidden sand- A must if the cover is the sand siblings.. 
Jirayas best pickup lines- Hmm.. This better be good.
Traveling and vacations- Like what we had this issue: Bloodred sunsets over a glowing desert..
Hmm...Interview with the Raikage?- We would have to make an OC..Might be fun.
Just a bunch of random stuff i thought of


----------



## Anego (May 29, 2006)

I have an IMPORTANT question for Kankouru. Please, please, if somebody interview him, ask this question: he is much much better without make-up. He's hot without that black suite. So why must he use make-up? *hiks* I suddenly fall in love to him when I see him without make-up. The second best pick if I can't marry Kimimaro *sigh* and tell him that I want him so bad! ^-^


----------



## Donkey Show (May 29, 2006)

LOL we can do that if you want. XD



> Maby we should create another thread for work on the July issue, and let this one die out. Would be better. All the ideas/articles, and layouts standerds would be on the first page, instead of the 18th, or whatever.
> 
> The thing is, on a forum like this, anyone can just come in and check out all the stuff before the release, or spam up the thread, or stuff like that.. Not a major issue, just an observation.
> 
> ...


Well I was planning on having this more as the discussion thread of sorts about what we want to do.  I could always update the first post anyway with the monthly articles and whatnot and granted it might spam up here and there, I think by having one thread for discussion, just for now mind you, we could garner more ideas from people.  But don't worry, I'll keep the group small like how we are now. =)

And I love those ideas, I'll put them up after I finish finalizing everything tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## Fysh (May 29, 2006)

nara-dhei said:
			
		

> I have an IMPORTANT question for Kankouru. Please, please, if somebody interview him, ask this question: he is much much better without make-up. He's hot without that black suite. So why must he use make-up? *hiks* I suddenly fall in love to him when I see him without make-up. The second best pick if I can't marry Kimimaro *sigh* and tell him that I want him so bad! ^-^



Oh man, I totally agree with you.  His outfit+makeup doesn't do him justice at all.

And thanks for all the comments


----------



## Anego (May 29, 2006)

bananas said:
			
		

> Oh man, I totally agree with you.  His outfit+makeup doesn't do him justice at all.
> 
> And thanks for all the comments



yeahhhh! so we really really need to know why. that make-up makes him like a punkers or glam-rock singer *trembling like Sasuke in eps. 101* IYAI!




			
				DS said:
			
		

> LOL we can do that if you want. XD



you mean.. you can ask it to him?


----------



## Donkey Show (May 29, 2006)

nara-dhei said:
			
		

> you mean.. you can ask it to him?


Yes, of course. =)


----------



## Sogeking (May 29, 2006)

Did I miss anything?


----------



## Donkey Show (May 29, 2006)

LOL, you might want to look at the ideas for the next issue in the last couple of posts. XD


----------



## Sogeking (May 29, 2006)

I did. It seems like an interesting pot of ideas we got here.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 30, 2006)

One more article completed.  Phew... XD  This one is your's bananas! =P


----------



## Fysh (May 30, 2006)

Ah, I do love to see my work in print


----------



## Donkey Show (May 30, 2006)

Hehe, glad you like! =)

Anyway Moridin, here's a sketch of Hiashi I did for your article.


----------



## Mori` (May 30, 2006)

thank you

all done then


*Spoiler*: _page 1_ 









*Spoiler*: _page 2_


----------



## Abscon (May 30, 2006)

Great work on the articles everybody 
Were did you get those pictures on the scrolls article? (Not the screencaps)
Nice Hiashi scetch.. He looks unusually happy 
When is the release? June 1st?


----------



## Mori` (May 30, 2006)

I thought on releases for a minute and felt we should try to do it tonight or tomorrow...if we release on the first it'll quite likely end up getting overlooked in the midst of the new raw coming out. Whereas now will tie people over till the raws out, and then the colourings and fan arts after the chapter is out should keep the section and the issue noticed.


----------



## Abscon (May 30, 2006)

Good idea.. We should go for releasing it before the raw... The question is how to release it...


----------



## Donkey Show (May 30, 2006)

Okies, I'll release it before 12 PM PST today.  Just gotta finalize a bit more stuff and it'll be good.

Shall we have another thread for the release?


----------



## Abscon (May 30, 2006)

Yeah...We need another release thread. As you said, this is more for descution and planning..
And Moridin said he would stickey the release thread...


> I missed the sticky request stuff, I don't think this thread needs to be stickied really as its just for the contributors but if we make a seperate thread for the release I'll sticky that


----------



## Mori` (May 30, 2006)

indeed I did ^^


----------



## Anego (May 30, 2006)

Delicious Slut said:
			
		

> Yes, of course. =)



HO-HO-HO-HO... happy to hear that, DS. XD
Hiashi draw is great.
and the article of scrolling is great! *triple Gai-pose*


----------



## Mori` (May 30, 2006)

triple Gai pose o_O

*brain overloads*

Gai using Kage Bunshin would quite possibly be the most manly thing ever o_O


----------



## Anego (May 30, 2006)

Moridin said:
			
		

> triple Gai pose o_O
> 
> *brain overloads*
> 
> Gai using Kage Bunshin would quite possibly be the most manly thing ever o_O



gegegege, i'd never though of that  
*giving ice* --> for your brain...


----------



## Donkey Show (May 30, 2006)

Okies, I'm gonna post it now.  Hope y'all like it, and thank you all for helping me with this thing!   

EDIT: [S^M] Gintama 09 RAW.avi

There's the link, go check it out! :amazed


----------



## Anego (May 30, 2006)

Delicious Slut said:
			
		

> Okies, I'm gonna post it now.  Hope y'all like it, and thank you all for helping me with this thing!
> 
> EDIT: Harima Suzumiya 9
> 
> There's the link, go check it out! :amazed



at last! *give applause*
rrr... Request, DS... can you provide the bundle as ZIP...? I can't open RAR files..


----------



## Donkey Show (May 30, 2006)

Harima Suzumiya 9

It's been done.  Now bump it like crazy! XD


----------



## Kamikaze Sushi (May 30, 2006)

hey ds did you see my picture?


----------



## Anego (May 30, 2006)

Delicious Slut said:
			
		

> Harima Suzumiya 9
> 
> It's been done.  Now bump it like crazy! XD



rr... DS... the problem is... The file is NOT yet in available in Shinobi Magazine June 2006 (5.93 MB) ZIP file  
so when I tried to save from narutoforum, i always failed


----------



## Jef88 (May 30, 2006)

bumped on request 

if you need any illustrations i might do (if i cant do them it to due of my busy days in school)
 but i sure as hell want to help out on the next one


----------



## Airgrinder (May 30, 2006)

I love these. I will be willing to help! Pm me if you have anything for me to do


----------



## Donkey Show (May 31, 2006)

I'll post the ideas and articles for next month when I wake up.  If you have any ideas, please feel free to tell us and write or draw something up too. ^^


----------



## Anego (May 31, 2006)

DS,
rrr... seems you'd forgotten to put my Movie Rec of Dating Chouji....


----------



## Donkey Show (May 31, 2006)

nara-dhei said:
			
		

> DS,
> rrr... seems you'd forgotten to put my Movie Rec of Dating Chouji....


OMG really?  Gomen... gomen... >.<

Well, I'm gonna re-release it with more fixes so I'll add it in.  ^^


----------



## Mr_Vendetta (May 31, 2006)

Darn I guess I was too late with my drawings. Shizen!!! I feel like an ass. I hope I can help in this next issue.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 31, 2006)

LOL, you can still contribute to the old issue, since I'm making a "reprint" to streamline everything.

TBH, a lot of this was a rush job since we wanted it to come out yesterday, not June 1st.  So yeah, you can definately still help!  I was looking forward to your pin-up though.


----------



## Anego (May 31, 2006)

Delicious Slut said:
			
		

> OMG really?  Gomen... gomen... >.<
> 
> Well, I'm gonna re-release it with more fixes so I'll add it in.  ^^



hehehehe, daijoubu, daijoubo (it's ok), DS-kun!  
release it for July edition, would be better. so I just need to submit the Oro-deco only (i'm afraid not having time too much..)

EDIT: rrr...
well... it's ok if you release it for june. I think I can handle it


----------



## Donkey Show (May 31, 2006)

Oh okie okie, July it is. XD


----------



## Abscon (May 31, 2006)

Well.. I think it turned out really well  Hope its a good drawing vendetta..
-Nara-dhei: Where is Akasia anyway?


----------



## Donkey Show (May 31, 2006)

And oh yeah, I already started sketching the next cover page. =P


----------



## Anego (May 31, 2006)

Delicious Slut said:
			
		

> Oh okie okie, July it is. XD



So, it's fix for JULY edition, eh?
then, ok. 

EDIT: arrrggghhhhhhh! Kankouroooooooooooo-kuuuuunnn! OMG! D*amn! He's so hot!!!!!!!!
DS, you really know how to make woman feels happy XD


----------



## Anego (May 31, 2006)

Abscon said:
			
		

> Well.. I think it turned out really well  Hope its a good drawing vendetta..
> -Nara-dhei: Where is Akasia anyway?




rrr.... I wrote a novel with that title


----------



## Fysh (May 31, 2006)

Haha, I love the Shukaku.

hooray for kankuro with no makeup!


----------



## Abscon (May 31, 2006)

> rrr.... I wrote a novel with that title


LOL! well... Turns out it's also a city in south africa . (What kind of novel?)


----------



## Donkey Show (May 31, 2006)

nara-dhei said:
			
		

> So, it's fix for JULY edition, eh?
> then, ok.
> 
> EDIT: arrrggghhhhhhh! Kankouroooooooooooo-kuuuuunnn! OMG! D*amn! He's so hot!!!!!!!!
> DS, you really know how to make woman feels happy XD


LOL, I have been told that a couple times before. XD

But I tried to base it off of a Green Day picture I found on the web.  Gaara reminds me of the lead singer. 

Anyway, off to find a new pen for my graphic tablet!


----------



## Sogeking (May 31, 2006)

Hey, sweet cover. I love where the next issue is headed. But anyways, sorry for not contributing with the debate, I've been.... let's say occupied. And that occupation produced.... 3 king mackerel, about 10 red snapper, and a couple grouper.


----------



## Anego (May 31, 2006)

Abscon said:
			
		

> LOL! well... Turns out it's also a city in south africa . (What kind of novel?)



In english, should be called as Acacia (tree). 
nnggg... not in africa. i made up a 'world' more like living in 40-50s: a village where an abandon hill with an acacia there.

well.. complicated story, I guess... about love:
relationship between father and son, son to father, girl to her 'memoars of love', love to your job, love to fantasy/dreams,.. more speak about philosophical

sadly, i didn't write it in english  so i can't show it to you.


----------



## Mori` (May 31, 2006)

the cover is looking rather nice so far 

lets get down to business, work out just whats going to be in the next issue and grab stuff


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 1, 2006)

Okie, this is what will be the basis for next issue! (also updated on the first page)

July 2006 issue:

- *Sand Siblings cover story* (3 separate articles for each character or just one big one as a group?)
- *Sand Sibs fanart*, preferably OOC stuff like Temari on a bass guitar or violin or Gaara on the guitar.
- Another Kakashi's monthly jutsu
- Vacationing in the Wind Country
- Another one of Oro's Interior decorating XD
- Interview with Baki (I think that's his name), the sand sibs sensei
- nara's old infotainment article with Chouji =P
- fanarts that I missed from last article
- anything else you guys want to do. ^^

Oh yeah, a horoscope would be nice and again, random fanarts with the Naruto cast doing "normal" things like shopping and whatnot.  And adverts this time! XD

So pick and choose people!


----------



## BakaKage (Jun 1, 2006)

I'll probably try to do the Sand Sib fanart (with DS's idea of course ) I'll get started over the weekend so we have ample time for changes that you guys may want.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 1, 2006)

hehe money!  just remember to try to draw them kinda sorta OOC, like how you did that awesome Hyuuga pic! 

Also, here's a folder for the different fonts I use for the majority of the mag.

Shinobi Magazine Layout Folder
There's also a layout template for the articles if you use Photoshop.  Just make sure you install the fonts first before opening it up. =)


----------



## BakaKage (Jun 1, 2006)

Delicious Slut said:
			
		

> hehe money!  just remember to try to draw them kinda sorta OOC, like how you did that awesome Hyuuga pic!



Will do


----------



## Anego (Jun 1, 2006)

Delicious Slut said:
			
		

> hehe money!  just remember to try to draw them kinda sorta OOC, like how you did that awesome Hyuuga pic!
> 
> Also, here's a folder for the different fonts I use for the majority of the mag.
> 
> ...



aw! I hadn't aware that you send PM to me. but i see it is same to what you post here. (I've got trouble on opening PM..)

well.. nice to have the .pdf template and fonts.. maybe i will do something after i get back 

the horoscope is a great idea! but we must make it a lil different from the conventional horoscope, i guess...


----------



## Fysh (Jun 1, 2006)

Hmm hmm, if you don't mind I can grab that wind country article...I really liked doing the water country one.  Unless someone else really wants to do it.

I'm excited to have the naruto font! haha. I wouldn't have thought to go look for it myself.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 1, 2006)

Hehe, okies, it's all yours =)

And I figured everyone should at least have the fonts to keep things unified.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 1, 2006)

Bumppity bumped for an update.

The deadline for the articles will be June 26th.  I would have made it the week after but not only is it the 4th of July weekend, I'm going to Anime Expo that weekend. =P

And thanks bananas and Pe/\/gui/\/$ for taking two articles already, the Wind Country vacationing and Horoscopes, respectively.


----------



## Sogeking (Jun 2, 2006)

has anyone done the Temari interview? If not, it is mine!


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 2, 2006)

Go for it, it's all yours! XD  I'll do the group interview with all of them together, and then the Gaara and Kankuro singular interview. =P

Anyway, another update.  I got KnK aka NF Admin to do an article about "medical tips and tricks" with Sakura and Shizune. ^^


----------



## DBZthenNaruto2 (Jun 2, 2006)

well that's a neat idea! but i'm afraid that the cover art will get to silly...


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 2, 2006)

DBZthenNaruto2 said:
			
		

> well that's a neat idea! but i'm afraid that the cover art will get to silly...


Silly how?  Most fanart is technically "silly" in regards to the original work.


----------



## Sogeking (Jun 3, 2006)

Alright, any clues on deadlines?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 3, 2006)

DS said:
			
		

> The deadline for the articles will be June 26th. I would have made it the week after but not only is it the 4th of July weekend, I'm going to Anime Expo that weekend. =P



LOL, yeah I've already made the deadline. =P


----------



## Sogeking (Jun 3, 2006)

Sorry. I'm sorta out of it. Not too much access to my laptop. But I will get my article in on time.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 3, 2006)

That's good.  Just want to let you know, since for some reason I'm wanting to go big on this issue, I was already writing a group interview with all three sand sibs and then having an individual interview with each of them.  I know you're taking the Temari one so that's cool.  If you could though, I'd like it if you could finish it a bit sooner so I can streamline it with the rest of the Sand Sibs interviews. =)


----------



## Sogeking (Jun 3, 2006)

23 days, to write an interview. And you want it a bit earlier? No problem. I'll try and have it in... 15. Is that ok?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 3, 2006)

That works for me. ^^  It's only because I want to make it look really nice considering it's a big cover story, so the more time with it, the more I can tweak it and get your response on how it's looking.

I mean, I'm already halfway done on the cover page and it's taken me two days so far because I'm making sure it looks waaaaaaaaaaay better than the last one.


----------



## Sogeking (Jun 3, 2006)

The last one was really good, though..... this is going to be an amazing cover...
Oh yeah, can I make her the girlfriend of Shika? Or are we sticking strictly to what we've seen so far?


----------



## DBZthenNaruto2 (Jun 3, 2006)

Delicious Slut said:
			
		

> Silly how?  Most fanart is technically "silly" in regards to the original work.



what I meant was that the choice of design will stop seeming like _Naruto_ ya know? no?


----------



## Fysh (Jun 3, 2006)

General Ryubaka said:
			
		

> The last one was really good, though..... this is going to be an amazing cover...
> Oh yeah, can I make her the girlfriend of Shika? Or are we sticking strictly to what we've seen so far?



I don't think you should come out and blatantly say something that's not set in stone in the canon.  Just some not-so-subtle hints


----------



## Sogeking (Jun 3, 2006)

darn. Oh well, I can do subtle hints, but I'd prefer making it outright.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 3, 2006)

DBZthenNaruto2 said:
			
		

> what I meant was that the choice of design will stop seeming like _Naruto_ ya know? no?


Well, the whole point of this magazine is to see the Naruto outside of the Naruto we know, ne?  It's never really meant to stick to canon and to see the characters in a different light.  It's not as crazy as yaoi, but it's meant to be different.  If you don't like it, that's cool.  At least I know what you mean.  But I feel there's nothing wrong with messing with the characters at all.

Haha, and yeah, I don't mind you doing that GR, but make it really really really subtle.  And I doubt Temari would be the kind to let something out like that in the blue.  Just tease the readers, kinda like how I did the AnkoxKakashi thing. XD


----------



## Sogeking (Jun 3, 2006)

ok, I can do that.... yeah, I agree, she really wouldn't be too open about that...


----------



## Anego (Jun 3, 2006)

Delicious Slut said:
			
		

> Well, the whole point of this magazine is to see the Naruto outside of the Naruto we know, ne?  It's never really meant to stick to canon and to see the characters in a different light.  It's not as crazy as yaoi, but it's meant to be different.  If you don't like it, that's cool.  At least I know what you mean.  But I feel there's nothing wrong with messing with the characters at all.



well well... seems we start gathering the 'real punch' here, eh?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 3, 2006)

^  LOL  I mean, if people expect to see facts about their favorite Naruto characters in this mag, the they should just look at the databook and see the same stuff over and over again.  It's all about having fun with our fave Naruto chars and so far, it seems like people enjoy it.  It's also a good way of getting other people to contribute to something that might give them more noteriety with their works, versus getting like 5 pageviews in deviantart.  It's for everyone =D

Oh yeah, and here's a sneak preview of the cover for july. ^^



btw nara-dhei, what article are you going to do for this month?


----------



## Anego (Jun 3, 2006)

Delicious Slut said:
			
		

> ^  LOL  I mean, if people expect to see facts about their favorite Naruto characters in this mag, the they should just look at the databook and see the same stuff over and over again.  It's all about having fun with our fave Naruto chars and so far, it seems like people enjoy it.  It's also a good way of getting other people to contribute to something that might give them more noteriety with their works, versus getting like 5 pageviews in deviantart.  It's for everyone =D
> 
> Oh yeah, and here's a sneak preview of the cover for july. ^^
> 
> ...



yup, agree! btw, I don't have the databook . for me, the purpose of this mag is not only to have FUN, but also make some comedy in smart way.. (oh god, we know there's NO Bubblegum Jounin.. and Oro-sama would never do his own interior decor ) The result --> entertainment: laugh, enjoy.

what article am i going to write? OMG, should you ask? of course Oro-deco! XD. I finish this first. When I have more time, I'll do other. I'll be out on 12, will be back on 20 (and will have 2 days jetlag..).. so, maybe the fastest day to be online is 23 or 24.. which mean is really tight to deadline =)

anyway, you made a little mistake to Gaara's tattoo. I just realize it when you give him color (I love his PURPLE shirt! Oro's article speak a lil about purple  coincidence..? or... you PEEK me, again?) Thank god, i have scanner now, I send you the kanji of ai:


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks for the kanji ^^  I have no idea how to write kanji so I was going off what I saw in the manga. XD

Anyway, where are you going for that long?


----------



## Anego (Jun 4, 2006)

Delicious Slut said:
			
		

> Thanks for the kanji ^^  I have no idea how to write kanji so I was going off what I saw in the manga. XD
> 
> Anyway, where are you going for that long?



go to UAE to see the desert.. hehehehe... *lot lot remain me to Gaara's village *


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 4, 2006)

cool XD  take pictures and get some inspiration from there!


----------



## Anego (Jun 4, 2006)

Delicious Slut said:
			
		

> cool XD  take pictures and get some inspiration from there!



ho-ho-ho, I'll do my best. It might be a lil hard to take pic without people around =)  but yes, I still can write a report of Sand country based on my own journey *still think that Kishimoto got the idea from sahara desert*


----------



## Anego (Jun 4, 2006)

*Orochimaru feat Kabuto: ready to go! XD*

ok, ok... i've done writing it! hope you all like it XD. DS, GR, I handed editing on you. I really want to transfer this text to .psd but my working computer is not this laptop  and I still have to do my writing job which.. in hurry.. coz... they already want to pay me.. *cry*

for illustration, again, i handed to DS and anybody who render it.

PS: DS, I don't use the latest Photoshop, but still compatible, right? for next month developing, I'll do some in photoshop.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Interior Decorating with Orochimaru 

*COLOR THAT MEANS..*
feat. Kabuto



_"Purple rope, purple shirt, purple, purple.. Why purple, Oro-sama? That's suck!"
"Why must villain use black or even... purple?"
"You really have no taste, Orochimaru!"_


Whattahell! You -- censor, censor, censor -- need to sit on the art class and before I give you to Manda, you better learn this:

Last month, we had learned the overal view of color and lighting. Now, we take a deeper look to colors. Every color gives emotion and many of them become symbol. In modern day, colors are used for therapy as they called it color therapy. The knowledge of color would empower you not only to work your interior decoration, but also on architecture, fashion, graphic design, and many other things.


*Darker-Original-Pale*
This is like the lighting tutorial I've taught you. Take a look at grey. When you add black a little, it becomes darker grey. Put more and more black, at last you'll get 100% black. Now, add white - let say 15% - and you get a lite grey. Put more white and you'll get even softer grey. 

So every color, when you add black will become darker and when you add white will become pale. For example: purple is the original color. The darker is indigo and the pale is violet. Got it?


*The Secret of 10 Colors*
I've searched my color scrolls. Unfortunately, I don't find it yet. But don't worry. My super-cool-brain-memory can remember the 10 basic colors you need to know. However, it's better if we have someone to demonstrate. I actually asked Deidara to do but she's on Tanabata vacation. The show must go on and... Kabuto, your turn!

Thank you Orochimaru-sama. A great honour and -- (Stop that crap, Kabuto. Just start your demonstration!). OK, Sir! To make it easier, I use my cards. I'll give you the meaning of color from positive to neutral to negative. I'll also inform you the special meaning based on country/continent with code: (*). Let's start.

_White_
(+) light, honest, eternal, absolute, wise, true, functional, quiet, elegant, trustworthy 
(0) new, modest, winter, plain, beginning, space, sterile
(-) frigid, cold, solitary, impersonal, illusary, introverted
(*) purity (US), mourning (JPN)

_Grey_
(+) functional, purposeful, clever, punctual, civilised, independent, considerate
(0) modern, modest, clear, neutral, plain, calm
(-) unfeeling, uncertain, conventional, dull, sober, unfriendly, cold, old-fashioned, poor, unnatural, secret, dry, hard, bad, emptiness

_Yellow_
(+) optimism, joyful, fun, gold, sunshine, energy, heat, fertile, cheerful, warm, radiant, stimulating, fast
(0) protection, progressive, extroverted, untroubled
(-) mellow, loud, careless, outrageous, sour, nervous, restless, egoism, nausea, lies
(*) children (JPN), grace (CHI, JPN), harmony (CHI, JPN), earth (CHI, JPN), prosperity (CHI, JPN), caution (US), danger (US)

_Brown_
(+) secure, warm, natural, sure, stable, homely, conformist
(0) reserved, shy
(-) lazy, passive, dirty, old, bitter, guilt, death

_Red_
(+) love, passion, lust, desire, excitement, affection, happiness, fertility, enthusiasm, energy, heat/warmth, power, motivation, strong, active, feminine
(0) glowing, extreme, dominant
(-) hate, fury, blood, sin, power, danger, war, hell, forbidden, hectic, devillish
(*) wedding (CHI), stop (US)

_Green_
(+) young, healthy, fresh, nature, life, spring, fertility, growth, hope, power, relaxation, regeneration, satisfied
(0) protection, concentration, balance, harmonious, tolerant
(-) harsh, poisonous, egoistic, bitter
(*) money/material wealth (US)

_Blue_
(+) friendly, harmonious, positive, trust, longing, fantasy, relaxation, secure, quiet, clever, sensible, truth, peace, sporty, masculine
(0) protection, water, cleanliness, depth, technology, calm, simple
(-) naive, slow, passive, unfeeling, cold
(*) villainy (JPN), authority (US)

_Violet (including purple)_
(+) fashionable, extravagant, magical, charming, feminine, creative, valuable, sensitive, respectful
(0) authority
(-) ambiguous, old-fashioned, disreputable, melancholic, decadent, static, arrogant, self-referential, extreme, deceptive, disloyal

_Magenta (including pink)_
(+) tender, innocent, soft, easy, feminine, gentle, harmonious, charming, hopeful, pleasant, mild, young, friendly
(0) idealism, meditation, perfection, romantic, dreams, fancy
(-) uncertain, artificial, inappropriate, dominant, arrogant, vain

_Black_
(+) modern, elegant, strong, big, magical, secretive, expensive
(0) functional, purposeful, powerful
(-) rebellious, conservative, introverted, forbidden, cold, heavy, narrow, pessimism, arrogant, hopelessness, threatening, dark, empty, brutal, hard, egoistic, unfaithful, misfortune, bad luck, death, mourning, end


*Back to Purple Problem*
Thank you, Kabuto (You're welcome, Orochimaru-sama). Now I take over. Well, you have the list. Still dare to say I've got no taste *roar* ? I'm fit to purple because I'm a creative missing-nin, charming (I know girls like me and you make fans club to worship me), magical because my genjutsu is the best, fashionable (having fashion collection for disguises), and my goal is extravagant. Don't forget, I'm arrogant, self-referential, extreme, and above 'em all: a true disloyal person. 


*More Implementation*
To interpret a color, you must see the situation and condition. Not all meaning that Kabuto had listed above can be use to interpret a color. Blue, for example, is 'claimed' as masculine. But when female use blue, it doesn't mean she's masculine or tomboy. This is same to violet and red: the colors aren't monopolize by female. 

Then, how to implement color into space? Samples are around you. Banks usually use blue for their logo and space room. Beauty treatment like spas usually put white, yellow, or green to emphasize young, relax, and health. Hospitals use green, blue, or red and so on, so on.

What about our home? For your kitchen, better to use green, it 'reduce' the heat that caused by cooking activity. You can use brown and/or yellow for your dinner room, to give a warm feeling. Blue or green for your bathroom and so on. Remember, it's not always about wallpaper/paint color. It can be anything: curtain, vase, upholstery, carpet, ceramic tile, flower, statue, etc.

That's the best secret I can share. See you next month. I'm off now. Kabuto, let's go for our glorious day! (OK, Orochimaru-sama! For our glory!)


text: nara-dhei	* illustrator: ... * colorist: ... (if illustrator and colorist are different people)


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 4, 2006)

Yeah definately it's compatible.  And thanks for the article!  I'll make some silly art again XD


----------



## Anego (Jun 4, 2006)

Delicious Slut said:
			
		

> Yeah definately it's compatible.  And thanks for the article!  I'll make some silly art again XD



Hahaha, yeah, thx! and never forget my Chouji or I ask you'll be Manda's prey *laugh evilly* XD

anyway, I see you from morning till now (my region time) still online. a computer freak...? Or.. peeking? gegegegegegege


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 4, 2006)

Anal mature

That's what I've been up to this whole night, the new cover, silly =P

But I'm a freak, too. XD  And this freak is probably going to pass out on my bed.  Enjoy the cover, I hope Kankuro is hot enough for you there.


----------



## Abscon (Jun 4, 2006)

Nice article nara-dhei...
Looks like were good for this month 
Ill have to get writing my fanfics... Good cover


----------



## Fysh (Jun 4, 2006)

Hmm...for some reason, Gaara on that cover reminds me of Harry Potter.  Probably because of the Gryffindor colors and tie.  Now all he needs is a cape XP

Seriously though, I like it.  And good job on the article, nara-dhei!  Perhaps I should relinquish the vacationing in wind country article to you...it might be better, since I've never been to the desert and you could just write about what you saw.  More realistic.  Do you want it?  I'll go take something else if you do


----------



## Anego (Jun 4, 2006)

Delicious Slut said:
			
		

> *[Poetical Praise] Jetstorm's tribute to Kaguya Kimimaro*
> 
> That's what I've been up to this whole night, the new cover, silly =P
> 
> But I'm a freak, too. XD  And this freak is probably going to pass out on my bed.  Enjoy the cover, I hope Kankuro is hot enough for you there.



OMG, you're still online O_o I was sleeping 3 hour and continue to do my job. But then I stuck, and get back to online 

AYE! the siblings look hot! Kankurou and purple?  I love his eyes. Makes me faint for 3 secs 

Abscon: thank you ^-^ I'm waiting for next fanfic!


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 4, 2006)

I thought purple would look good on him. XD


----------



## Anego (Jun 4, 2006)

bananas said:
			
		

> Hmm...for some reason, Gaara on that cover reminds me of Harry Potter.  Probably because of the Gryffindor colors and tie.  Now all he needs is a cape XP
> 
> Seriously though, I like it.  And good job on the article, nara-dhei!  Perhaps I should relinquish the vacationing in wind country article to you...it might be better, since I've never been to the desert and you could just write about what you saw.  More realistic.  Do you want it?  I'll go take something else if you do



thanks, bananas! ^-^
AYE! the problem is... when I'm back, it's too close to deadline. I dunno how fast I can write.

an Idea for bananas & DS:
what if we 'stock' one vacationing story. Maybe Mist country or else and bananas writes it. When I can't finished the Wind country vacation story, at least we can published it on the next or 2 months after (if you don't want it too close to July edition) and bananas story come up first for july ed...? 

even if I and bananas write the Wind story together... I'm not sure I can do it quickly... but, writing together might be better... I will write some basic information of desert (humidity, life-style, etc) while bananas write more specific about what is on the Wind country...?


----------



## Anego (Jun 4, 2006)

Delicious Slut said:
			
		

> I thought purple would look good on him. XD



YES! 
and it fits to Oro-sama article. that's why i love it. XD


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 4, 2006)

That's true.  It's still up to you guys who you feel would be a better choice for writing the article.  Yet you do bring up a good idea. =)


----------



## Anego (Jun 4, 2006)

Delicious Slut said:
			
		

> That's true.  It's still up to you guys who you feel would be a better choice for writing the article.  Yet you do bring up a good idea. =)



even if I and bananas write the Wind story together... I'm not sure I can do it quickly... but, writing together might be better... I will write some basic information of desert (humidity, life-style, etc) while bananas write more specific about what is on the Wind country...?

well. let us know the time first. Right now it's 1:57 AM here in Indonesia. Date: 5 June. What day is it there (bananas, DS). The fastest day i'm going to write is at 24th june (Indonesia time). If I'm one day faster than yours, it might be safe to help banana's review..


----------



## Fysh (Jun 4, 2006)

nara-dhei said:
			
		

> even if I and bananas write the Wind story together... I'm not sure I can do it quickly... but, writing together might be better... I will write some basic information of desert (humidity, life-style, etc) while bananas write more specific about what is on the Wind country...?



That could work...yeah that's fine, because for the water country article I definitely did a little research, and I was planning to do the same for wind country.  The water country article I did was divided into 2 parts: topography and history.  You can do topography and I'll do history.  Sounds good. It might be better also because I'm in the stressful part of summer school (where I actually have to learn instead of procrastinating!) so it would be better for me to do a little less this month.  However, for the August & September issues, I'll be on summer break so I can do a whole bunch to make up for it!

Edit: Here it's June 4 at 2:14 pm.  I'll send you my email later so you can send me your article as soon as you're done with it, and I'll put them together.  Or do you want me to send you my article because I might be done with it sooner and you can do the combining?  It doesn't matter that much to me.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 4, 2006)

It's 12:20 PM right now here in fucking stupid hot California. XD


----------



## Anego (Jun 4, 2006)

bananas said:
			
		

> That could work...yeah that's fine, because for the water country article I definitely did a little research, and I was planning to do the same for wind country.  The water country article I did was divided into 2 parts: topography and history.  You can do topography and I'll do history.  Sounds good. It might be better also because I'm in the stressful part of summer school (where I actually have to learn instead of procrastinating!) so it would be better for me to do a little less this month.  However, for the August & September issues, I'll be on summer break so I can do a whole bunch to make up for it!
> 
> Edit: Here it's June 4 at 2:14 pm.  I'll send you my email later so you can send me your article as soon as you're done with it, and I'll put them together.  Or do you want me to send you my article because I might be done with it sooner and you can do the combining?  It doesn't matter that much to me.



to bananas: that's great! I think you better finished your part first and send it to me. I'll fit my part for you.

to DS & bananas: at least we have 1 day differences  give me a lil advantage here.. XD

*this is an update of my schedule. All in South-asia day-time.*
20 june: i'm back.
21-22 june: totally jetlag. I'll probably on bus and airplane maybe for 20 hour
23 june: I tried to open my laptop and check for review from bananas (and not yet for all crew's work..). If I still 'faint', at least I'll start to write my part manually.. That mean, banana (Jenny, right?) must send me the file on 21 june (US regional day).
24-25 june: whatever happened, I must finish 'em all.. I guess. send back to bananas.
25 or 26 june: bananas check again and edit for my lack of english XD then send it to DS and forum.
26 or 27 june: whatever happened, the article must started to finalize by DS, I guess.. (which mean.. still 25-26 june in calif)

are you guys ok with this schedule?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 4, 2006)

yeah, that's totally cool, just dont overdo it. ^^


----------



## BakaKage (Jun 5, 2006)

Hey guys, I know I promised that the Sand Siblings fanart would be done by tonight but I'm so sorry to say that I haven't even started on it. 

I was indisposed the whole day today. I went to a party last night


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 5, 2006)

LOL I didn't even realize you were planning on finishing it tonight. XD

It's all good, whenever you can get it done. ^^


----------



## Anego (Jun 5, 2006)

Delicious Slut said:
			
		

> yeah, that's totally cool, just dont overdo it. ^^



yeah.. don't worry about that. and I need to edit what i told you & bananas yesterday:
it's not Sahara Desert as i told you before. But still, it's arabian area with some deserts spot  .. I guess yesterday I'm totally panic  hope I can get some good pics there. if not, i'll draw it.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 6, 2006)

Okies, a little update and a bump since it's almost on the second page! XD

Anyway, I've completed half of the Sand Sibs group interview.  I just gotta think of ways to spice it up and BAM I'm done!

I'm also working on individual pieces of artwork for each of the Sand Sibs, one of them being the Sand Surfing Gaara that I'm almost done with!

Hope y'all are doing ok too with everything!


----------



## Sogeking (Jun 6, 2006)

Hey y'all, I'm back. I'm working on the interview.... and it's coming along. Slowly tho.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 6, 2006)

Welcome back man!  And yeah, I know how you feel about it being slow. XD


----------



## Sogeking (Jun 6, 2006)

yeah, it's very annoying sometimes... but I'll get it done.


----------



## Fysh (Jun 7, 2006)

You changed your name!  Maybe I'll do that soon.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 7, 2006)

Haha, looks like all of us are gonna go through a name change soon. XD  Oh yeah, we have a new member to help us out with stuff like graphics and backgrounds, Suzuhiko!  ^^

She helped make that one background of the Sand Siblings, so if there's any background work that needs to be done, just ask her. =)


----------



## BakaKage (Jun 7, 2006)

*Sand Siblings article*



I'm a sucker for fan-service so yea, you know what I mean  

I'm doing probably 2 more fanarts with the same subject coz I still got plenty of time 

hope you likey

Edit: I saw that the Kanji on Gaara's forehead was colored black so I upped the fixed version. Layout Artists please get the updated pic


----------



## Mori` (Jun 7, 2006)

*nosebleeds all over the place*

-:~ this is just so you know I am still alive, been a bit busy of late but I'll try contribute a little later in the month ~:-

mori


----------



## Sogeking (Jun 7, 2006)

..... *more nosebleeds*
Hot damn.... that's an amazing fanart. And the other thing, I'm almost done with my interview. 2 more days, at most.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 7, 2006)

BakaKage said:
			
		

> I'm a sucker for fan-service so yea, you know what I mean
> 
> I'm doing probably 2 more fanarts with the same subject coz I still got plenty of time
> 
> hope you likey


Hehe, awesome!  Awesome job keeping it all connected with the cover. 

I definately know where to put this. =D

And Ryubaka, that's cool!  I've been too busy doing the fanarts for the magazine, like the Sand Surfing one to work on the interview. XD  Hope to see it soon!

Mori, thanks for the sticky homie!


----------



## Airgrinder (Jun 7, 2006)

I helping out with the project, and I'm working on my part.


----------



## BakaKage (Jun 7, 2006)

Eek! I just noticed that the kanji on gaara's forehead is colored black!
* fires up photoshop *

heres the fixed version, use this one


----------



## Anego (Jun 8, 2006)

Delicious Slut said:
			
		

> bananas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



rrr... what happened... with the name..? 
Hurray! Suzuhiko the RAIDER  welcome!

*BakaKage*: that's TOO hot. *look at Moridin & Ryuubaka's nose bleed*  Look at the result... they started bleeding.. pervy, oh pervy... *sighed in Tsunade-style*
but that's a great pic! *triple Gai-pose*


----------



## Sogeking (Jun 8, 2006)

what can I say? Temari is hooot....


----------



## Atomisk (Jun 8, 2006)

OMFG!!
wow wars wit the 23 pages?
sry I havent been around, internet on this computer crased XD

so wats Up? I'll be happy 2 do another monthly juitsu,
perhaps a Taijutsu like Hyuga one?
if u got Ideas just lemme no

good to be bak


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 8, 2006)

KAPURANUI said:
			
		

> OMFG!!
> wow wars wit the 23 pages?
> sry I havent been around, internet on this computer crased XD
> 
> ...


Definately go for it since I've had no ideas for awhile. XD


----------



## Sogeking (Jun 8, 2006)

arrrgggh! Stupid distractions! I can't write my interview like this.... ok, I need to finish it, and submit it so y'all can critique it... maybe after this one show.... no! I must work!


----------



## Sogeking (Jun 9, 2006)

Sorry for double posting... I finally got the interview done. It was sent to you, DS, by PM.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 9, 2006)

Haha, what an interesting article.  I'll make sure it gets a good layout.  Good job man!


----------



## Sogeking (Jun 9, 2006)

Thanks a lot.... some of the ideas came to me this morning... i guess my tired mind is more creative than my awake mind.


----------



## plumfit (Jun 9, 2006)

great idea, nice kakashi picture, too ^^ I'll help if you need it, just ask


----------



## Anego (Jun 9, 2006)

DS, I made a little mistake at Oro's article. I wrote there Deidara as SHE, but seems everybody presume Deidara as HE. So.. maybe we should change it? XD up to you, actually... (D*amn... I really though he is a female...)

Kapuranui, welcome back


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 10, 2006)

Has kishi ever really confirmed deidara's sex?

Anyway this issue is looking great so far guys, can't wait for it.


----------



## Sogeking (Jun 10, 2006)

Yeah, actually, I just heard Deidara's voice.


----------



## Gaara_Maniac (Jun 10, 2006)

2Shea said:
			
		

> Has kishi ever really confirmed deidara's sex?
> 
> Anyway this issue is looking great so far guys, can't wait for it.


Deidara is a male,he has no breasts...


----------



## Gaara_Maniac (Jun 10, 2006)

wad can i do for this shinobi mag,i cant write fan fictions..


----------



## Gaara_Maniac (Jun 10, 2006)

can i draw fanarts instead?


----------



## Gaara_Maniac (Jun 10, 2006)

little contribution of me,the art is not so good cause im only a pri student..


----------



## Anego (Jun 10, 2006)

Ryubaka said:
			
		

> Yeah, actually, I just heard Deidara's voice.




eeee? really? what's his sounds like? female/male? *curious*

to gaara-sand: mostly you can contribute by sending fanfic/fanart. But.. DS is the 'boss' here XD so, wait for him.. he will tell you how to submit etc..
btw, nice pic of Yondaime! ^-^

*look at DS and...*
WHAATTT?! that's the name... oh,....  
oh... you change your nickname already 
and Ryubaka had change his nick from General Ryubaka to Ryubaka.
at least still 'Ryubaka',.. and still "DS"... 
Donkey Show...  that's funny nick XD


----------



## Sogeking (Jun 11, 2006)

his voice sounds.... like a guy. 
And yeah, we changed our name... I thought we already discussed this.
and gaara-sand? don't triple post, please.


----------



## Gaara_Maniac (Jun 11, 2006)

omg..DS there?asking how to submit..


----------



## Anego (Jun 11, 2006)

Ryubaka said:
			
		

> his voice sounds.... like a guy.
> And yeah, we changed our name... I thought we already discussed this.
> and gaara-sand? don't triple post, please.




then, I guess DS need to edit my oro's article: Deidara is not SHE but HE.
thank u for your confirmation, Ryubaka.

*last day posting, wish me luck!*


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 11, 2006)

gaara_sand said:
			
		

> omg..DS there?asking how to submit..


Just relax, you already submitted.  I'll put your Yondaime pic on the fanart pages, ok?  Thanks a lot, but remember, please don't triple post.  It's unnecessary and not all of us can be on the forums all the time.  Just be patient and we'll get to it.  Also, Ryubaka is the co-editor so you can go through him as well.

As for next time, you can either post here or PM either myself or Ryubaka for submissions, ok?  ^^



			
				nara-dhei said:
			
		

> then, I guess DS need to edit my oro's article: Deidara is not SHE but HE.
> thank u for your confirmation, Ryubaka.
> 
> *last day posting, wish me luck!*


Hehe, okie I'll change up your article.  And yes, for the third time, Deidara is a guy. XD

Have fun on your trip! ^^
-----------------------------------------------------

And here's the group interview with the Sand Siblings I finished yesterday.  I would have posted it earlier, but NF was all fucked up. XD


*Spoiler*: _It's really long_ 



In true Shinobi Magazine tradition, we were able to get an exclusive interview with the Kazekage himself, Gaara, and his famous siblings, Temari and Kankuro.  It?s not easy getting a hold of these people, let alone being able to get them all in one place at the same time for an interview.  Amazingly, the Kazekage was kind enough to order his siblings in and have a sit down with us, granted the feeling in the air was rather tense in the beginning.  So for this month, for all the hard work we?ve done, SM is going to give you a special treat and give you the interviews of a lifetime!



SM:  We?re greatly honored for being able to interview you with your busy schedule, Kazekage-sama.

Gaara:  Uh huh?

Kankuro:  C?mon Gaara, you?re the one who wanted this interview.  You could at least be a tad nicer to the guy.

Temari:  Sure, and you were the one begging Gaara to accept the interview.  Stop being so pushy with your brother.  He?s the freaking Godaime!

Kankuro:  Hey, you shut up!  You?re the one who wanted all the attention?

Gaara:  Shut up both of you, you?re giving me a headache.  Anyway, thank you for coming.  It?s a pleasure.

SM:  Sure, no problem (starts getting tense)? Well, it seems like you guys are getting along quite well after all these years.  What do you think the change is with your guys? relationship.

Kankuro:  Well, ever since Gaara decided to stop being a prick and become the Kazekage, he?s been rather chill the whole time.

(Gaara stares viciously at Kankuro)

Kankuro:  What?  I?m just telling the truth. XD

Temari:  Kankuro stop it.  Well, people have become more open to him since he has been doing his best to help restore Sunagakure.   It?s amazing what he can do with the sand and restore a lot of our decrepit buildings within the village.  Also, it?s really cute seeing Gaara play with the little kids in the playground and make sand castles with them and having them fly around with his sand. ^^

Gaara:  Hey? don?t tell them that.  (Gaara blushes)

Temari:  Why not?

Gaara:  Because? (Gaara starts mumbling to himself)

Kankuro:  Well since Gaara can?t speak right now, its because he loves the kids, man.  I mean, ever since he was little, he never had anyone to play with, especially when you?re labeled a demon.  Granted myself and Temari haven?t really been the best elder siblings to Gaara back in the day, it?s really nice being able to see him kinda relive his childhood with the children.

SM:  So does Gaara being the Kage of the village make all of you guys happier?

Temari:  Well yeah it does.  In a sense, it ran through the family since our father was the last Kage.  In terms of having another one of our family become a Kage is awesome.  But oddly enough, it brought us closer than ever as a family since he?s been Kage. 

Kankuro:  Yeah, it?s pretty cool too at times because whenever he?s really bored of meetings and whatnot, he just gets Baki to take notes for him and calls both of us and leaves. XD  I?m not saying that?s the best part of Gaara being the Kage, but it damn sure is fun.   Oh yeah, Gaara!  Tell em what we do when we leave those meetings!

Gaara.: ?

Kankuro: C?mon man! (nudges Gaara in the shoulder)

Gaara:  Fine.  We go sky surfing? are you happy now, you little kid?

SM:  Eh?  Sky surfing?  How do you manage that?

Kankuro:  C?mon, tell em, tell em.

Gaara:  Jeez Kankuro, relax!   (a handful of sand flies into Kankuro?s mouth)  Well, now that it?s a bit quieter now, I?d like to say, yes, I do enjoy sky surfing.  And how do I do it?  Well basically I can control sand in many different ways, like making myself levitate off a platform of sand.  I think you can use your imagination from there.

SM:  That?s amazing!  Now is it just yourself who sky surfs or has anyone else given you a bit of ?competition.?

Gaara: (points to Temari)  She definitely does.  Her being able to control the wind rivals my ability to control my sand in the air.  I think she?s able to get faster speeds, but does not have the same minute control as myself.  It?s really fun when we get some free time to fly around the village and it has become an alternative means of transportation to different places outside of Sunagakure, like lets say I wanted to go to Konohagakure for discussions with the Hokage there.

Temari:  Haha, it?s just kind of weird seeing a group of people gliding in the skies like the way we do.  It?s just not really normal, you know?

SM:  What about Kankuro?  Does he ride with one of you guys?

Kankuro: (says something but Sand is still in his mouth)

Temari:  Ok Gaara, you can take it out now. (Gaara looks away disappointingly)

(sand flies out of Kankuro?s mouth and he takes in a breath of fresh air)

Kankuro:  Holy crap Gaara, you almost killed me there!

Gaara:  Dammit? (starts laughing hysterically and everyone else joins in)

Kankuro:  Anyway, I?m not as gifted as the other two over there being able to control sand and wind.  Luckily though, I have a modified Karasu puppet which can fly around as well.

SM:  Does it (Karasu) look the same as before?

Kankuro:  No, no.  He actually looks like a crow this time.

Gaara:  (puts his head back in a condescending way) But it?s so hilarious watching Kankuro flap his arms like wings just to get his lame puppet off the ground and catch up with us.  To be honest, I don?t know who?s really doing the flying, the puppet or Kankuro!

Temari:  Ha ha, that?s so true.  Kankuro looks like a chicken attempting to fly off the ground.

Kankuro:  Ah shut up guys? (looks down and blushes)

SM:  Don?t be sad, at least you can fly.  Well it seems like you guys have now established yourselves as a family unit, especially in the eyes of our readers. Are there any other things you guys like to do together?

Gaara: (scratches head and mutters) We have a couple of drinks here and there.

Kankuro:  A couple?  What about Temari?

Temari:  Oh shut up!

Gaara:  Well, we?ll leave that for Temari to tell another time.  (laughs with Kankuro and Temari blushes)

SM:  Fair enough.  Personally I think that?s all I have for today until we have the individual interviews later on.

Gaara:  While we have time, since our schedules are free for the whole day, would you like to go sky surfing with us?

SM:  Really? =D

I went sky surfing with the Sand Siblings for about 30 minutes.  It was amazing just skimming through the air until the time I had to throw up because I got really dizzy with Gaara doing loop de loops around almost all the buildings in Sunagakure.  Next time I?ll go with Temari or flap my arms with Kankuro.

(end)


----------



## Anbu-itachi (Jun 11, 2006)

*huh*

itachi's little secret  i always knew,,,,



with the popularity of this magazine i bet people are posting right and left submitting good stuff ,  so i am here if you need any extra help or whatever,
its a really good idea.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 11, 2006)

Awesome!  I was gonna color that one when I got home, too!  This'll be good for the mag.  Thanks a lot!


----------



## Anbu-itachi (Jun 11, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> Awesome!  I was gonna color that one when I got home, too!  This'll be good for the mag.  Thanks a lot!



oh yeah it was you who said you would color it, well at least this file is smaller 
thanks again,


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 11, 2006)

Anbu-itachi said:
			
		

> oh yeah it was you who said you would color it, well at least this file is smaller
> thanks again,


TBH, I like working with bigger files versus smaller files.  You can shrink down your mistakes when they're big. XD


----------



## Gaara_Maniac (Jun 12, 2006)

We gonna finish this magazine by...?
Next Month or this month?(June or July)
And...Wads the character of this cover page?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 12, 2006)

Look at the first post of the thread, you'll find all the answers for the July issue. ^^


----------



## Gaara_Maniac (Jun 12, 2006)

oh thanks..


----------



## Gaara_Maniac (Jun 12, 2006)

..........
why is my posts dropping?
i didnt mass post...


----------



## Anbu-itachi (Jun 12, 2006)

> random fanarts with the Naruto cast doing "normal" things like shopping and whatnot.



lemmi do one,, this makes me giggle, a bit,   i've already got some good ones 
naruto choosing ramen, 
sasuke cooking   hahahhahah!!   i'm goin to love this


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 12, 2006)

gaara_sand said:
			
		

> ..........
> why is my posts dropping?
> i didnt mass post...


You're probably posting in areas that have been either deleted or made non "post countable."

And just edit your post please, there's no need to double post unless it's necessary. 



> lemmi do one,, this makes me giggle, a bit, i've already got some good ones
> naruto choosing ramen,
> sasuke cooking hahahhahah!! i'm goin to love this


Go for it!  If you could though, take a look at the first post and click on the July spoiler to see what we're working on for this next issue, especially since it's focused on the Sand.  I've already colored Itachi on your lineart so I'm about halfway done.  I'll definately put that one in since it's hilarious. XD


----------



## Anbu-itachi (Jun 12, 2006)

*is that a challange?*



> > lemmi do one,, this makes me giggle, a bit, i've already got some good ones
> > naruto choosing ramen,
> > sasuke cooking hahahhahah!! i'm goin to love this
> 
> ...



is that a challange?



bit of a QUICKIE though
i really should color some though    what program do you use?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 12, 2006)

LOL a challenge? XD

I'm way too busy to start a challenge let alone get into one! XD

Anyway, that's really cool.  I'm liking the pic.  And I use Photoshop CS2 to color.  What do you use to make your lineart cuz its really clean?


----------



## Anbu-itachi (Jun 12, 2006)

> LOL a challenge? XD
> 
> I'm way too busy to start a challenge let alone get into one! XD
> 
> Anyway, that's really cool. I'm liking the pic. And I use Photoshop CS2 to color. What do you use to make your lineart cuz its really clean?



i use painter 7 with a plugin i downloaded and one of those pen-pad things
you can scan a sketch in and ink it on the program.  it makes it clean and you don't have to worry about mistakes. 

p.s i like a good challange. even if it's me who challanged myself.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 12, 2006)

hmm... what's the plugin because I have painter 9 also including a graphic tablet.


----------



## Gaara_Maniac (Jun 12, 2006)

haha...good picture...hey..
can you add me as a crew member??
i always wanna help in this cool magazine...


----------



## Anbu-itachi (Jun 13, 2006)

the plugin is called pixopedia 1.0.5
but if you have painter with a tablet you should be abe to do it no problem
-if your adept at using photoshop you could do it on there
just scan a scetch in, takes a hellofalot of practace to use a tablet well though.


----------



## Fysh (Jun 13, 2006)

Wow, I have no idea what's goin' on...what did I miss?  Apparently DS changing your name...good thing you've still got the editor in chief banner in your sig, cuz it was like  wtf and also a lot of new people I don't recognize.  I don't feel like scrolling back right now, so who are you and do you want a staff banner?

Anyways, I've been busy (I had an orgo test last week and then I went away for the weekend for a wedding) so I haven't actually gotten anything done at all.  I'll probably write my article this weekend since summer school is intense, and thus my procrastination during the week is of the intense sort where I can't get anything remotely productive done, and that includes writing articles because writing involves thinking.

Edit: P.S. Anbu-Itachi, that one of itachi drawing on his face is extremely amusing


----------



## Anbu-itachi (Jun 13, 2006)

> scrolling back right now, so who are you and do you want a staff banner?



did you mean me?   anything that adds to the emptyness or lack of flashy-things in my sig is welcome


----------



## Fysh (Jun 13, 2006)

Anbu-itachi said:
			
		

> did you mean me?   anything that adds to the emptyness or lack of flashy-things in my sig is welcome



Yeah, you and gaara sand it looks like...what colors do you want?  I let everyone choose their colors since their preferences are generally better than mine.

(Also I was looking at that spoiler tag in your sig, and you credit Temari for that doll. They have made her very famous  )


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 13, 2006)

gaara_sand said:
			
		

> haha...good picture...hey..
> can you add me as a crew member??
> i always wanna help in this cool magazine...


If you really want to help, I need more people taking on the articles versus fanart.  Those who are part of the core crew primarily do articles.  Fanart we can always get in some form or another.  So if you want to be part of the core crew, then it'd be really nice if you could pick up some articles. ^^


----------



## Gaara_Maniac (Jun 14, 2006)

bananas said:
			
		

> Yeah, you and gaara sand it looks like...what colors do you want?  I let everyone choose their colors since their preferences are generally better than mine.
> 
> (Also I was looking at that spoiler tag in your sig, and you credit Temari for that doll. They have made her very famous  )


Gaara's colours? (black,brown or dark blue..)


----------



## Anbu-itachi (Jun 14, 2006)

> Yeah, you and gaara sand it looks like...what colors do you want? I let everyone choose their colors since their preferences are generally better than mine.


RED,  if noone minds, or orange.....orange orange... mm orange is good


----------



## Fysh (Jun 14, 2006)

Sounds good...but you folks actually never told me your function.  What should the text in the left lower corner be?  This is getting complicated.  Last question, I swear.


----------



## Anbu-itachi (Jun 14, 2006)

I dont know, i can make the coffie. lol
no really, i can write and draw-those are my skills-so i guess its up to you now bananas.   and i dont mind questions 

p.s i'm sorry  for being the scource of complication, this is wierd since i stand for simplicity..ahh


----------



## Fysh (Jun 14, 2006)

Sometimes it's fun to make things unnecessarily complicated   I'll do your banner after orgo lab.  Toodles!


----------



## Fysh (Jun 14, 2006)

Anbu-itachi said:
			
		

> RED,  if noone minds, or orange.....orange orange... mm orange is good



How about red AND orange? Some very rude coloring indeed 



Here, Gaara sand, is this gaara-y enough?  I didn't know what text to do so I just did the same.  I really should add art to mine too...oh well.



Sorry to double post, but...meh


----------



## Anbu-itachi (Jun 14, 2006)

nice  maaaaan
street cred +100  respect +100


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 14, 2006)

There, the coloring is done for the Itachi pic!

[Freelance-Manga]​_Inuyasha​_v47​_ch461.zip

This is definately going into the fanart for this issue. XD


----------



## Anbu-itachi (Jun 15, 2006)

............ ill have to think of the right words to use   i'll pm you when i do
for now i'll say   OMG :amazed


----------



## Gaara_Maniac (Jun 16, 2006)

hmm...how to find articles about sand country?
pretty hard..can guide me?


----------



## Anbu-itachi (Jun 16, 2006)

cooking with kankuro


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 16, 2006)

gaara_sand said:
			
		

> hmm...how to find articles about sand country?
> pretty hard..can guide me?


For the most part, just use your imagination, think maybe the sand lifestyle, or what they do for fun. ^^

But this one needs to be done 





> Interview with Baki (I think that's his name), the sand sibs sensei


----------



## Sogeking (Jun 16, 2006)

what'd I miss? I just got back from camp.... that was a great camp. Learned to drive 330 yards, chip, bunker shots.... you know, I'm a good golfer now. Go me.


----------



## Fysh (Jun 16, 2006)

Hmm, I was wondering where you went.  Mite mite, I changed my name too!  I don't think you missed that much, though if you look back you can see some amusing fanart.  
When we had the golf unit in gym, my teacher told me I was very good (er, for someone who had never played before.)  I could totally have kicked your ass.


----------



## Sogeking (Jun 16, 2006)

alright then, a match it is. Where do ya wanna play? I'll show you....


----------



## Fysh (Jun 16, 2006)

Hmm, I think if we had a match it would end up the way all of my miniature golf games end up...with a frustrated snort and me dropping the ball in the hole after hitting it several thousand times.  My golf prowess is all in the past.  Now, if you want to play a game of tennis, I might be up for it...though I haven't played that in a while either...


----------



## Sogeking (Jun 17, 2006)

well, yesterday, I shot even par, so yeah. And tennis, I would lose for sure. You wanna try me in lacrosse or baseball, I'd beat you there too.
And I'm curious, where exactly do you live?


----------



## Gaara_Maniac (Jun 17, 2006)

hmm...in sand country..
-it'll be hot..dam hot..
-ppl there are perspiring all day until the sunset...
-the sunset was nice...
-the place is like a desert...
-ppl continue selling things even though they were perspiring..
i dunno how to put those things or write those things together,im not a good writer..im primary five=)


----------



## Sogeking (Jun 17, 2006)

ok, I am tired of this. Stop double posting. Y'see the little button with edit on it? Use it. Or else. This is your last warning.


----------



## Gaara_Maniac (Jun 17, 2006)

Ryubaka's so mean  

let me reply fysh ok?

To Fysh:Its ok..the pic is nice....


----------



## Abscon (Jun 17, 2006)

Hey guys... Im back 

Been away for a while, so it seems that ive missed a bit. DS is a moderator?? congrats!

I guess ill really have to start the fanfic section again.. Ill try to finish it this week Nice work on the fanarts and articles. Looks good! (Yaay.. Stickeyness for the release thread )


----------



## Gaara_Maniac (Jun 17, 2006)

1more question......
Are we gonna get drawn at the last page,like the first magazine?


----------



## Sogeking (Jun 17, 2006)

I'm alreeady done with what I said I would do. Maybe I could do something else small.


----------



## Fysh (Jun 17, 2006)

Ryubaka said:
			
		

> well, yesterday, I shot even par, so yeah. And tennis, I would lose for sure. You wanna try me in lacrosse or baseball, I'd beat you there too.
> And I'm curious, where exactly do you live?


It depends on the time of year...right now I'm in New Orleans (for school), but it's soon to be Chicago (which is where I'm originally from,) and next year I'm spending in Paris for study abroad.  What about you?



			
				Abscon said:
			
		

> Been away for a while, so it seems that ive missed a bit. DS is a moderator?? congrats!


Dude, I like, totally missed that. When did that happen?

Anyways, just so's y'all know, I finished my half of the article and sent it to nara-dhei.  So when she gets back from vacay she can do her part.


----------



## Sogeking (Jun 17, 2006)

Well, I'm originally a Californian (San Fran), but now I live right in the middle of the bible belt, Memphis.


----------



## Fysh (Jun 17, 2006)

Memphis? Are you serious?  Tennessee is the one state I hate, haha.  It's because I've had a lot of bad experiences there...the most recent being that all of my stuff I was bringing down to New Orleans for my dorm was stolen out of my car while I slept in my hotel...in Memphis.  So much for hotel security...luckily insurance covered all the replacing.
Well, you live at the halfway point on my way home from nola.  I shall be driving by your area in just 2 short weeks.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 17, 2006)

gaara_sand said:
			
		

> 1more question......
> Are we gonna get drawn at the last page,like the first magazine?


If you contribute, then yeah you might.

*editor mode*
Ryubaka, why don't you pick up the Baki interview or something like that, since you're done with the Temari one? ^^

And as for becoming a mod, it happened earlier this week.  XD

And as for Paris, Miss Fysh... I hate Paris.  Bunch of snobs over there.  The only thing I like about that place was the Lourve and the assloads of Japanese Ramen restaurants in the center of town. XD


----------



## Sogeking (Jun 17, 2006)

Fysh said:
			
		

> Memphis? Are you serious?  Tennessee is the one state I hate, haha.  It's because I've had a lot of bad experiences there...the most recent being that all of my stuff I was bringing down to New Orleans for my dorm was stolen out of my car while I slept in my hotel...in Memphis.  So much for hotel security...luckily insurance covered all the replacing.
> Well, you live at the halfway point on my way home from nola.  I shall be driving by your area in just 2 short weeks.


Trust me, if I could leave, I would. But I can't. I'm stuck here till graduation. At least Memphis has a good basketball team.
And I may pick up the Baki interview. It all depends on what ideas pop into my head. I can give you a more definite answer tomorrow.


----------



## Fysh (Jun 17, 2006)

Yeah, DS, but do you speak French?  I was reading a book (Culture Shock! France) and it said a lot of parisians like foreigners better than their countrymen, which I found funny.

Plus, they're enrolling us as art history students at Sorbonne, so I get free access to the Louvre whenever I want (as well as every other museum.)

I look forward to eating lots of ramen there

Ok, time to stop spamming up the thread. 

Actually, do you have anything little I can do?  I don't really want to write another article, since I have a lot of orgo to read, but if there's anything I can do for a few minutes (of procrastination) I will.


----------



## Gaara_Maniac (Jun 17, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> If you contribute, then yeah you might.
> 
> *editor mode*
> Ryubaka, why don't you pick up the Baki interview or something like that, since you're done with the Temari one? ^^
> ...


Japanese Restaurants,Singapore got it..


----------



## less (Jun 18, 2006)

Myself in the other thread said:
			
		

> Sign me up as a writer for the next issue, if you need one. I have a third of a BA in English and 2 and a half years of relevant work experience. [/truth] I am also very good with deadlines.


Do contributors get assigned tasks or do we come up with our own ideas?


----------



## Sogeking (Jun 18, 2006)

you come up with ideas, then float them past DS and me. Based on our reaction, we'll then give you the go-ahead or the no-go.


----------



## Fysh (Jun 18, 2006)

Yeah, but I've never seen a no-go before.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 18, 2006)

Well, we've also only had one issue just to see how people react to it and none of the ideas were like... "WTF that's horribly stupid," so for now we'll take what we can get. =D


----------



## less (Jun 18, 2006)

Ok, is Shinobi mag an NF exclusive-thing, or is it posted elsewhere to? Cause my idea includes NF-stuff, and not just Naruto-stuff


----------



## Fysh (Jun 18, 2006)

why don't you say what your idea is and we'll see if it works or not


----------



## Sogeking (Jun 18, 2006)

you do know that this is probably gonna go in next months mag, right?


----------



## Gaara_Maniac (Jun 19, 2006)

Have you guys did the orochimaru thingy??


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 19, 2006)

gaara_sand said:
			
		

> Have you guys did the orochimaru thingy??


Here's what's been done so far, and if I mess up, tell me otherwise.

- Sand Siblings cover story (group story and Temari individual) (done)
- Sand Sibs fanart, preferably OOC stuff like Temari on a bass guitar or violin or Gaara on the guitar. (done)
- Another Kakashi's monthly jutsu (?)
- Vacationing in the Wind Country (bananas and nara-dhei) (done)
- Another one of Oro's Interior decorating XD (done)
- Interview with Baki (I think that's his name), the sand sibs sensei (not done)
- nara's old infotainment article with Chouji =P (done)
- fanarts that I missed from last article (done)
- anything else you guys want to do. ^^
- Sound Nins "how to play the violin" (Penguin) (almost done)

Dont forget *next monday the 26th is the deadline!!!* :amazed



			
				less said:
			
		

> Ok, is Shinobi mag an NF exclusive-thing, or is it posted elsewhere to? Cause my idea includes NF-stuff, and not just Naruto-stuff


Well... it's not quite exclusive to NF, but it is rather NF=centric.  I don't mind if it includes NF stuff.  ^^

Anyway, if you get your submission in before the deadline, then it could make it into this month's issue.


----------



## Sogeking (Jun 19, 2006)

uh. I can't do the Baki interview, sorry. No time. I have 2 camps for the next 2 weeks.


----------



## Fysh (Jun 19, 2006)

> - Vacationing in the Wind Country (bananas and nara-dhei) (done)



Did nara-dhei finish her part?  I never heard about it.  I want to read it if she did...


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 20, 2006)

Well, not yet... I just put done since it was was picked already.


----------



## Anego (Jun 20, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> Well, not yet... I just put done since it was was picked already.



I'm back 
seems alot things happened while i'm out. So.. first of all, DS --> congrats for being a MOD.  --> is this gonna give SM more 'profits' ? XD

2nd, I've recieve Jen's article. Will work it soon.
I've been home yesterday (19 jun, calif. time), and slept 14 hours XD. Now I wake up, not know what to do for my '2 days jetlag' and started to see my internet.. thx for fishy-bananas by sending me the article so quickly.

DS, i've got the photos! *dancing*
but not yet loading it to internet.. again, will work it soon


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 21, 2006)

Awesome!  It's good to know you're back and safe. =)  And thanks a lot! ^^


----------



## Anego (Jun 21, 2006)

*photos and article confirmation*



			
				Donkey Show said:
			
		

> Awesome!  It's good to know you're back and safe. =)  And thanks a lot! ^^



done with the photos! I'd already uploaded them to here:


enjoy, DS!  

especially to jen/fysh:
if you're unsatisfy with the photos.. I guess, I must load my quick-sketches. rrrr... not the best sketches, actually XD

i still keep the article even i've done it. sometimes i get new idea. my plan is to submit it to you (not yet to forum, so you can add/delete things first) tomorrow..


----------



## Sogeking (Jun 21, 2006)

my head hurts.... it's too damned hot here. I think it was 105 heat index. Horrible. And I got a huge sunburn. Bad day.


----------



## Fysh (Jun 21, 2006)

nara-dhei said:
			
		

> done with the photos! I'd already uploaded them to here:
> 
> 
> enjoy, DS!
> ...



I like the photos!  I especially like this one:

and this one:


The article tomorrow, that'll be good--I don't really have time to look at it today anyway 

(P.S. Does Jen refer to me?  My name is Laura, though my middle name is Jean so I guess you can call me Jen if you want )


----------



## Anego (Jun 22, 2006)

Fysh said:
			
		

> I like the photos!  I especially like this one:
> 
> and this one:
> 
> ...



OMG... My "short-memory-loss" attacked again! >.< I guess I just lucky to call you 'Jen'.  

anyway, since my SML attacked, I also forgot some pictures you have to see. I took it from the dates plantation.
this is the link:
 and see 3 first photos..

Thanks, I love that pictures too (the camel, especially). I actually afraid to get closer to it. since it keeps looking at me *LOL* although camels are known as friendly domestic animal, I didn't wanna take a risk. When I took the picture, I actually 'separate myself' from my group =)
and trully.. it's hard to breath in desert.. you can't predict the wind and the sand kept coming to you. I really risk my camera. It was covered with sands everywhere..  I even almost lost my hat when a strong wind came. *LOL* it's funny to remember myself running to catch my hat. XD

Anyway, Laura, if you still need a help (if you're going to write Rock Village), I can provide you with photos, too. There are some part of arabia are fully covered with rocks.




			
				Ryubaka said:
			
		

> my head hurts.... it's too damned hot here. I think it was 105 heat index. Horrible. And I got a huge sunburn. Bad day.



Ryubaka, I guess you need to take a rest and.. drink water a lot...


----------



## Gaara_Maniac (Jun 22, 2006)

since we haven think of kakashi's monthly jutsu,may i think of 1??


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 22, 2006)

Go for it, since we haven't heard from KAPURANUI for a long time.


----------



## Gaara_Maniac (Jun 22, 2006)

i've done it!! yeah!!
its made from paint..and theres 2pages..but.the image is too big...photobucket resized it...i made it page size but they still wont accept it..
pls help me..


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 22, 2006)

Have you tried using imageshack?  That might work.


----------



## Fysh (Jun 22, 2006)

nara-dhei said:
			
		

> Anyway, Laura, if you still need a help (if you're going to write Rock Village), I can provide you with photos, too. There are some part of arabia are fully covered with rocks.



Yeah, those pictures will be great for when we do the Country of Earth (hidden village of the Rock.)  We'll have to remember them!


----------



## Sogeking (Jun 22, 2006)

..... Does she live in Arabia?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 22, 2006)

Nah, I think like Malaysia or somewhere around there.


----------



## Sogeking (Jun 22, 2006)

oh. Well then. That clears it up. Thanks.


----------



## Fysh (Jun 22, 2006)

Hmm, I thought she lived in India.  Well anyway, we're done with the wind country article, and I formatted it an e'erthang!  D'ya wanna see it?  Do you do you do you?  (I'm excited because I think it's pretty.)  Well, without further ado:


----------



## Sogeking (Jun 22, 2006)

I love it. I can't say anything to criticize it...


----------



## Gaara_Maniac (Jun 23, 2006)

opps there's an error at the first page..
on the fifth paragraph,"Just Now that" please edit it to "Just Note that"
Sry for double Posting,this is quite urgent...


----------



## Anego (Jun 23, 2006)

DS, Ryubaka, Fysh: gossiping.. *me*?   
ok, ok.. DS has the closest answer.  I'm living in Indonesia. That's why I always said "Jakarta/Bangkok time" when I confirmed my regional time and day, coz some west part of indonesia including Jakarta had same time to Thailand (bangkok).




			
				Fysh said:
			
		

> Hmm, I thought she lived in India.  Well anyway, we're done with the wind country article, and I formatted it an e'erthang!  D'ya wanna see it?  Do you do you do you?  (I'm excited because I think it's pretty.)  Well, without further ado:




 OMG... Laura, you almost make my heart stop beating! It's sooooo beautiful. I feel like reading an airplane magazine by watching the first page =) *first impression: it's rock!*

edit, IMPORTANT: Laura, at the last sentence of first page and the beginning of 2nd page, you write "alive" twice. I guess you must erase the one at the 2nd page..


to gaara_sand: nice work! *triple gai-pose*


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 23, 2006)

Yeah, good job gaara_sand!    I'm gonna edit it a bit just to clean it up and whatnot, but thanks for the work!


----------



## Fysh (Jun 23, 2006)

nara-dhei said:
			
		

> DS, Ryubaka, Fysh: gossiping.. *me*?
> ok, ok.. DS has the closest answer.  I'm living in Indonesia. That's why I always said "Jakarta/Bangkok time" when I confirmed my regional time and day, coz some west part of indonesia including Jakarta had same time to Thailand (bangkok).
> 
> OMG... Laura, you almost make my heart stop beating! It's sooooo beautiful. I feel like reading an airplane magazine by watching the first page =) *first impression: it's rock!*
> ...



I'm glad you like it!  I tried to fix that typo, but my computer isnt cooperating with me  hopefully only the very observant will notice and cackle to themselves.


----------



## Sogeking (Jun 23, 2006)

I guess I'm not as observant as I thought, hmm?


----------



## Fysh (Jun 23, 2006)

Hmm, you probably didn't scrutinize it as much as she and I did.  (I noticed it yesterday but my computer was opposed to me doing anything about it.)


----------



## Gaara_Maniac (Jun 24, 2006)

Are we gonna print out the pages and make it like a magazine to sell them?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 24, 2006)

gaara_sand said:
			
		

> Are we gonna print out the pages and make it like a magazine to sell them?


LOL, you got the wrong idea. XD


----------



## Anego (Jun 24, 2006)

Ryubaka said:
			
		

> I guess I'm not as observant as I thought, hmm?



well.. you're just _'not yet a full observer'_. 
by learning and practice, you'll be a good observer. 

The easiest thing to start observating is... by watching a magician action. Pay attention to their other hand. you'll soon realise their tricks  second... play puzzle  third.. read Agatha Christie's book.. *lol*

*to Laura:*
can u use any jutsu to fix your computer? *stupidly grinned*
I realize the 'alive' matter at second time I open the pages.. so I guess, I'm not the best observer, too 

*to gaara-sand:*
no. it's a free online magz.


----------



## Fysh (Jun 24, 2006)

Well I managed to fix it.  Stupid typos...I used "resize no jutsu"


----------



## Gaara_Maniac (Jun 25, 2006)

hmm...guys i cant go online everyday anymore,schools' reopening..I can only go online every week,so i promise i'll surely download the july issue ok?
tomorrow is my school day,and also the magazine's deadline..good luck with the magazine...you guys seem to reply when im sleeping and i seem to reply when you guys are sleeping....im in a country from Asean...hehe^^


----------



## Anbu-itachi (Jun 25, 2006)

well if the deadline is tomorrow there's not alot i can do now, i'll get alot more involved with the next one, (since you gave me such a nice banner)


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 25, 2006)

Well that's cool, thanks for your help though. XD

Also, just wondering how the work is going for everyone elses articles.  Gimme a PM when y'all get a chance so I can start finalizing stuff and sending you a draft before we release. ^^


----------



## Fysh (Jun 25, 2006)

D'ya want me to send you the jpgs of my article?  Cuz if you save the pictures from my post to the desktop it'll be the same thing, they didn't change at all when i uploaded them onto photobucket


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 25, 2006)

Fysh said:
			
		

> D'ya want me to send you the jpgs of my article?  Cuz if you save the pictures from my post to the desktop it'll be the same thing, they didn't change at all when i uploaded them onto photobucket


Yeah, that's totally cool.  Whatever is easier for you, if anything. ^^


----------



## Anego (Jun 26, 2006)

Fysh said:
			
		

> Well I managed to fix it.  Stupid typos...I used "resize no jutsu"



at least, it fixed *lol*


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 26, 2006)

Hope things are going ok with you guys, especially since today is the deadline. ^^


----------



## Fysh (Jun 26, 2006)

Oh, here I'll send those things to you.


----------



## Sogeking (Jun 26, 2006)

well, damn. I can't help with next month's issue. I got in trouble (with what, I dunno), but anyways, until august, my laptop is gone. Sorry y'all.


----------



## Anego (Jun 26, 2006)

DS, pre-last month issue, kapuranui (or who...?) had made us small banner based on Anko cover design.. I guess, we need to continue it. So, let say, every a week before launching time, we 'advertise'. But.. who would made it? XD


----------



## Fysh (Jun 26, 2006)

^Twas I, if I had a copy of the cover I could easily make another one.  Except not until this weekend prolly, I'm going to be doing mad studying for orgo (the final is thurs.) and then mad packing after that.  However, I'll re-load it under the same name as the old one so my imageshack will host the new one in place of the old one, so if you weren't hosting it yourself it should change automatically.  Unless you don't want me to do that.

And Ryu, you make me sad.  Parents are evil.  Maybe it will be like the time my parents grounded me from the car for 6 months, which turned into 3 months, and so on down to 1.5 weeks because damn, it was inconvenient for them to have to drive me and my brother around all the time.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 27, 2006)

Yeah, sorry guys I'm almost done with the cover.  I'm just really annoyed right now with that "Shinigami Magazine Project" rip...


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 27, 2006)

dp for bumpage:



BTW, Fysh and Nara... fucking awesome articles.    You get my power rep of a kazillion. :amazed


----------



## Anego (Jun 27, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> Yeah, sorry guys I'm almost done with the cover.  I'm just really annoyed right now with that "Shinigami Magazine Project" rip...




haahahahha, Yeah, I saw it, too

But, if someone/group follow us, means your idea is rock, eh? Honestly, that's why I really want to help you when I saw this thread for the first time. I love to work with people who had idealism but fun. And I don't care about money (but still.. have benefit: I add this magz to my Curriculum Vitae list) and the most of all, I'm proud to work on it.  and becoz some of us works there at Shinigami which now change their name, it doesn't mean we compete one each other. Let us just think it (ripping thing, as you called) as compliment  and motivation to be the best. 

and hahahaha, thanks for the rep. We're just trying to do our best. 

btw, damn you, making the cover design so rock! I love the color picking (the red color) and the fonts u used at the red banner! I must say that from the 3 of them Kankuro's eyes is the sexiest one =) In real world, I could faint if a man give me a look like that. At least.. I was blank (for the first time) when I saw my junior at college (he's a model..) and unable to speak for seconds (just repeating what I say while my friend was waiting what next I'm going to say)  =) what a shame..


----------



## Fysh (Jun 27, 2006)

All right! thanks for the rep--just doing my job 

I'll get to the cover today after I have my nice little conference with my teacher in order to figure out how to not fail.  I'll be a much happier camper in 2 days when this damn lagniappe semester is over...


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 27, 2006)

You're welcome about the rep, you guys deserve it anyway. ^^

I've gotten over the whole Shinigami Magazine thing.  I really don't want to repeat as to why I was upset, but it's just rather odd seeing something like that pop out of nowhere and use the name as such (and then some) after working with you guys to get SM off and running.  Yes, I was flattered by the whole thing, but when you've been working on something for 2 years on deviantart and this happens all of a sudden, it's kinda like you feel like someone borrowed $100 out of my wallet without telling me.  So, if you could understand why I was upset, then it's all good.  Everything is now easy breezy, so I wish them the best of luck with that project, especially since I love Bleach almost more than Naruto. XD

But yeah, the finalization process is going to take a couple days this time around, but it will be done before July 1st.  There's a general overhaul in my design that I'm thinking of, which won't affect your awesome articles, since they were beautifully made.  That's why the text for Shinobi Magazine is different now.

Anyway, here are some new ideas that I came up with for the new issue.

Main Story, Kakashi
Leaf Village, Fire Country article (usually done by fysh)
Konoha Nightlife
Short Interview with team 7
Hair care article with Pakkun
Best places to eat in Konoha
Article on the most famous missing nins of Konoha
How to start building your house, with Yamato
Probably another Oro's decoration article (usually done by nara-dhei)
Drinking contest!  Gai vs Lee vs Jiraiya vs Tsunade!

With Ryubaka getting grounded XD, we're probably going to see some new staff floating around here and there too.  If you guys can, see if you can find anyone interested in working with us. =)

Anyway, off to finish this thing up.


----------



## Fysh (Jun 27, 2006)

Of course I'll take the travel article...even my brother (who has no interest in anime whatsoever) complimented me on the wind country article, after I made him read it.



> Hair care article with Pakkun


Hellz yeah!  I call this one.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 27, 2006)

Haha, fair enough. ^^  And yeah, the wind country article was really really good.  You guys make a great team.  The positioning, the content, everything was just great! 

As usual I'll call the main story and the drinking challenge. XD


----------



## Utz (Jun 27, 2006)

Hi guys, new staff member here. I'll be helping out wherever needed, mostly for editing/graphics/typesetting and the sorts. I'd like to thank DS for letting me in on such an awesome and creative project, definitely glad to be here!


----------



## Anbu-itachi (Jun 27, 2006)

donkey show , that cover is amazing, love the S on shinobi


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 27, 2006)

Welcome welcome Utz!  Glad you could be here. ^^ And anbu-itachi, thanks a lot!  But I think I have something special in mind for the name, kinda like a new logo.

And Fysh, I just sent the e-mail of the psd file.  Hope it can be of good use. ^^

EDIT:  OMG, I lost the art I did for Temari and Kankuro >.<  This is gonna take longer than I thought guys, bear with me please.


----------



## Fysh (Jun 27, 2006)

Okay all, just finished the new flashy ad:

Hope you like!  It's not the best, but I'm getting better at them.  It is a different file than the old one, so copy this one's URL.

And welcome Utz!  (I trust you to do work, so do you want a staff banner? If so, que colores?)

Okay everyone, you MUST wish me luck and send good thoughts to help me concentrate while studying for my orgo final.  I do NOT want to fail this class and have to retake it.  Once was hell enough.

P.S. Hey nara, actually do you want to cowrite the travel article again?  I really enjoyed working with you last time.  I think it works out well because we combine the hemispheres...I've only been around America so I can only write from my experiences here, and you add another enriching perspective.  Well, just my thoughts...let me know!


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 27, 2006)

Hey Laura, do you think you could send me the file of the Shinobi Mag editor pic again?  I had to go through a couple of account changes for a bit so I lost everything >.<


----------



## Fysh (Jun 28, 2006)

Hmm?  It should still be linked in one of my previous posts.  Too lazy to look for it?   okay, I'll do it for you because I'm good-natured 

Here ya go:


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 28, 2006)

you are too kind m'lady. ^^


----------



## Utz (Jun 28, 2006)

Ohh, thanks Fysh . I'd like a blueish/white if possible. I don't really know what kind of staff member I am at the moment, so I guess just "Graphics" or something would be right? No idea lol. Thanks a lot, appreciate it. 

Oh and awesome flash ad-banner, very catchy!


----------



## Warsmith Dameon (Jun 28, 2006)

Hey this is a very cool thing your doing, i like it alot actually, keep up the good work, i'll be a suporter


----------



## Fysh (Jun 28, 2006)

Aight, I'll get on that banner when I have a study break.

By the way, since Sai is one of my favorite characters and I wanted him to be in the mag, but didn't really know what to write about him, I went to the Sai FC and asked if anyone wanted to write an article, and it turns out the entire FC wants to collaborate on one.  I assume this is okay, and it might turn out to be very entertaining  just so y'alls know.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 28, 2006)

yeah, i'm totally cool with that ^^  The more fanwork, the better. =D


----------



## Fysh (Jun 28, 2006)

aight utz:


----------



## Anego (Jun 28, 2006)

Fysh said:
			
		

> Okay everyone, you MUST wish me luck and send good thoughts to help me concentrate while studying for my orgo final.  I do NOT want to fail this class and have to retake it.  Once was hell enough.
> 
> P.S. Hey nara, actually do you want to cowrite the travel article again?  I really enjoyed working with you last time.  I think it works out well because we combine the hemispheres...I've only been around America so I can only write from my experiences here, and you add another enriching perspective.  Well, just my thoughts...let me know!



Laura, I'm so pleased to co-work with you again! ^-^ You can use some of my photos too. I'll collect whichever suitable for Konoha.
I wish you LUCK for your orgo final. GOOD LUCK!
and great that your brother loves the article, too. ^-^
Hey, I really love the animated advertising you make  I'm going to link our next issue to the RPG (where I became a MOD) I played. Some people there were NF members. Hope any of them would read it.

DS, glad to see u back on spirit *order _sake_ and give some to DS*  ganbare masho!
Hair care article with Pakkun ---> *I screaaammmmm so looouuuddd* OH NOOOOO! *trembling like Sasuke in eps. 101*
Yep, I'll go with Oro's. I guess I need Sasuke or Kimimaro (as the handsome people) to be his MODEL this time. 
Maybe I will come with something like 'Godaime learns from here' : a movie/series list about medical (like E.R, Nip/tuck, etc) =) for infotainment's article.


Utz, welcome! love to see new people.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 29, 2006)

OK, sorry about the lack of updates since I lost a lot of the info for the July Issue somehow on my computer.  I'm about 70% complete with it and it should be done by the morning of June 30th.  Hopefully. XD


----------



## Fysh (Jun 29, 2006)

Well, done with the orgo tests and such...yeah, pretty sure I failed that class.  Boo.  At least it balances out somewhat with the A I got in spanish.  Now to spend many hours packing and then driving home!  Hooray!

DS, it's all right as long as it's out by the first, right  can't wait to see it!


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 29, 2006)

Fysh said:
			
		

> Well, done with the orgo tests and such...yeah, pretty sure I failed that class.  Boo.  At least it balances out somewhat with the A I got in spanish.  Now to spend many hours packing and then driving home!  Hooray!
> 
> DS, it's all right as long as it's out by the first, right  can't wait to see it!


Oh, congrats I guess! XD  But anyway, how far do you live from your uni?  God I miss those days...   

I need to keep myself from playing Dragonball tonight so I can finish this mag up already. XD


----------



## Gaara_Maniac (Jun 30, 2006)

donkey show,im back!! after a boring week of schooling....


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 30, 2006)

Uh, welcome back man. ^^  I didn't even know you left. XD

Anyway, 80% done.  I was really tired last night and only finalized two articles, the Temari interview and the Oro interview.  Lucky for me the week I have to finalize was the week I worked the most. XD

I'll see if I can finish up a lot when I have some spare time at work, which is not much since I don't have photoshop on my comp here, but I should be able to get through a couple things.  If my USB hard drive didn't shit out, I wouldn't have had to go through this since most of the articles that I finished were lost. 

Actually, I got another add on from Abscon yesterday with the fanfics.  I'm gonna have to overhaul the heck out of it to make it more pleasing to the eye, unless one of you guys would like to hit that up and have the daunting task of sending it to me sometime tonight.  Just lemme know if you're up to it, if not, I'll go ahead and finish the work.  So yeah, a couple of snags have happened but I'll do my best to release it sometime tonight or buttfuck early in the morning.  Then off to Anime Expo for me.


----------



## Abscon (Jun 30, 2006)

Well, I kind of threw that toghether in a hurrey becouse i was so late.. But i think it came out ok.. Probably does need some editing though,,
Good luck 
Looking good... Love the banner for the new issue.. 
(Mistake, the mountain was only 1060 meters high)


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 30, 2006)

Hehe, it's all good.  But don't worry about it though.  It's all for general clean up if anything else.  Thanks again!


----------



## Gaara_Maniac (Jul 1, 2006)

Donkey Show,hope you complete it soon!!Good Luck!!


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 1, 2006)

Hey y'all, TBH... I don't think I can finish it until the weekend is through.  I'm kinda jumbled up with family stuff, Anime Expo this weekend, and work.  I'm sorry about that, but I'll do my best to finish it before the 4th of July.  Sorry in advance everyone. >.<


----------



## Abscon (Jul 1, 2006)

Never mind... Just go have a great time at Anime Expo  
Be sure to tell us all about it... (Wants to go...)


----------



## Fysh (Jul 1, 2006)

Finally I'm home!! (It's a 14 hour drive from my university in New Orleans to my house in Chicagoland.  I drove 9 of them, 7 in a row! ugh.)  Well, if you want me to do anything I can...I'm free of obligation now! Hooray!

Although my happiness is marred by one thing...I'm super jealous of DS.  I wanna go to the Anime Expo!

Abscon, I certainly haven't seen you in a while.  What'cha been up to?


----------



## Abscon (Jul 2, 2006)

Fysh huh? Nice to see you again...


> Abscon, I certainly haven't seen you in a while. What'cha been up to?



A) Been to Canada
B) Got bored of NF for a while
C) School finals
D) Watching too much Eureka Seven...
E) Climbing 1044 meter high mountains.
F) Chilling...

Sort of got cought up in a bunch of things, and I just really got bored of NF... Back now though. Ill have to help more with the August issue...
Looks like this will be a good issue anyway  Is there a lot of new staff? (Too lazy to check the last ten pages)
Summer holidays FTW!


----------



## Fysh (Jul 2, 2006)

> D) Watching too much Eureka Seven...



Oh man, I just got hooked on this anime too.  It's so awesome.  I know what you mean about getting bored...I did that some too, but I always seem to come back because my homework is even more boring


----------



## Anego (Jul 2, 2006)

Abscon said:
			
		

> Fysh huh? Nice to see you again...
> 
> 
> A) Been to Canada
> ...




That's interesting 
well.. DS out for AnimeExpo (and I'm jealous, too. No AnimeExpo here. Only manga/comic book fair by certain publisher..)
Ryubaka is grounded *poor Ryu...*
Utz is new member

and.. that's all that I can remember..


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 3, 2006)

Alright, thanks for waiting y'all.  And yeah, I have been having an amazing time at Anime Expo, especially since it's my first con ever. ^^

But besides that, July Issue is about 90% done.  I need to finish editing and cleaning abscon's fanfics and pretty much everything else.  I hope you guys will like the new look in comparison to last issue. ^^


*Spoiler*: _new look teaser pages_ 












And with Fysh's and nara-dhei's article, I just changed the top header.  There was no need to overhaul the presentation of your article since it was so damn good. ^^

It should be done by tomorrow night, but don't quote me on that since I still have work tomorrow and the last day of Anime Expo on Tuesday.  I'll do my best until then.  Thanks for being patient y'all. ^^


----------



## Fysh (Jul 3, 2006)

I like the layout!  However, there are some grammatical errors in the second and third pages...would it be very hard to send me the text so I can edit it real quick?


----------



## Airgrinder (Jul 3, 2006)

Donkey show, is my article I wrote going to be in there?


----------



## Fysh (Jul 3, 2006)

^I'm sure it is, as long as you sent it to him.  He's just posting random pages from the issue...

By the way, do you want a staff banner?  I ask this of everyone I guess, hope it's not obnoxious...if so, what colors and what caption in the lower left corner?


----------



## Sogeking (Jul 3, 2006)

hmmm.... can I ask for a change? I'd like orange and blue, if ya please.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 3, 2006)

Pe/\/gui/\/$ said:
			
		

> Donkey show, is my article I wrote going to be in there?


Hehe, yeah it is.  I guess you didn't look at the teasers in my last post.



I made Sakon and Ukon "do" the article since they're from the Sound and it'd be interesting to see them do the piece.  I should move your name though to the first page instead of the last page of the article.  And I was able to bring down the amount of pages you said from 4 to 2, while still keeping all of your original work intact.  Hope that's ok. ^^

And Laura, yeah, go ahead and edit those two pages and send em back. ^^  I haven't finalized everything yet, so it's all good.  By email again?

I'm glad y'all like the new look.  I wanted it to have more of a modern magazine feel than before and make it look like an actual product than just a bunch of stuff smashed together.


----------



## Sogeking (Jul 3, 2006)

hey hey, can I see my article? I don't know when my next chance to get on the comp will be.


----------



## Fysh (Jul 3, 2006)

> hmmm.... can I ask for a change? I'd like orange and blue, if ya please.


Sure thing, Ryu.  Orange in the background or text?  Background prolly.



> And Laura, yeah, go ahead and edit those two pages and send em back. ^^ I haven't finalized everything yet, so it's all good. By email again?


Yep, email'd work out best.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 3, 2006)

Doh >.<  I'm at work right now so I can't pull up the file from my comp at home.  I only made 3 teaser pics and uploaded them onto my server, but if you don't mind, I'll post a pic when I get back home.


----------



## Airgrinder (Jul 3, 2006)

I did send it too you. Can I  have the text white, other colors blue.


----------



## Sogeking (Jul 3, 2006)

ok, I guess that'll work. I'll try to get on tomorrow. And no, blue background, orange text, if you please.


----------



## Fysh (Jul 3, 2006)

Hmm, good thing I asked.



And for penguins:


----------



## Sogeking (Jul 3, 2006)

thank you very much.


----------



## Deranged (Jul 3, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> Hehe, yeah it is.  I guess you didn't look at the teasers in my last post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it may not be my place but the dynamics markings have to be the right font as it is the same for all score sheets... it cant be an arial font.. has to be a hand written one



that style for example... just saying somethings as a guy who took music theory and played the violin for a few years  Hope i didnt sound rude


----------



## Fysh (Jul 3, 2006)

^Remember, it ain't finalized yet, and I'll be editing it.  As a girl who took piano for 8 years, french horn for 2, and has been singing practically since birth, the dynamic markings were one of the things I was going to edit.


----------



## Deranged (Jul 3, 2006)

Alright then... as long as its sorted... i was just having a sneak peek at what you guys get up to and that just popped out at me  

Keep up the good work, i love the last issue, cant wait for this one


----------



## Fysh (Jul 3, 2006)

haha, yep, i can't wait for it either.

By the way, DS, if you actually want to send me any of the other articles that might need editing, I can do them too (since Ryu has this month off)


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 3, 2006)

LOL, I'm the last person to know all that stuff about notes and everything, but yeah, I'll change it accordingly.  Thanks ^^

And Laura, I'm going to send you abscon's two fanarts.  If you could go through them and type them up in a nicer readable format and send them to me sometime today, that'd be awesome.   thanks a bunch!


----------



## Fysh (Jul 3, 2006)

^Yep yep, o'course!  I'm a-gonna have to change my title to "editor."  It'll make me feel more special.


----------



## Anego (Jul 3, 2006)

really nice layout! I totally love it, DS! and yes, love Chouji's face there


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 3, 2006)

Fysh said:
			
		

> ^Yep yep, o'course!  I'm a-gonna have to change my title to "editor."  It'll make me feel more special.


Hehe, definately go for it then. ^^

Also, I just sent the e-mail with the fanfics to you.  Have you sent the edits of your article yet?  I haven't received anything from you yet.  Well, don't rush, as long as its sometime before late night tonight since I kinda want to release before tomorrow morning since I'll be spending most of the day at Anime Expo tomorrow. ^^

And nara-dhei, thanks!  I'm glad you like your Chouji article so far. =)


----------



## Anego (Jul 3, 2006)

Laura,
I lost my 'shinobi-mag: infotainment staff' signature! Oh noooo! can you give the link again? *sad eyes* I should save it in my TinyPic then! *dhei, what a fool!*

I had feel it.. you know.. feel that something was wrong with my signatures.. 

btw, I learn piano too (and many times I get bored ) for 13 years. You must break my record


----------



## Fysh (Jul 3, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> Also, I just sent the e-mail with the fanfics to you.  Have you sent the edits of your article yet?  I haven't received anything from you yet.  Well, don't rush, as long as its sometime before late night tonight since I kinda want to release before tomorrow morning since I'll be spending most of the day at Anime Expo tomorrow. ^^



Eh, does my article need to be edited?  Hmm, I'm bad at editing my own stuff.  Or do you want me to send them as psd files so you can manage the layout?

I went though and typed out the first fanfic, I'm going to wait a bit to re-read it for mistakes so I can catch the ones I missed at first.  I asked Harlita to send me hers in text format so I can edit it, hopefully she will soon.


Nara, I'm still hosting your sig on photobucket as far as I know.  You should still be able to find it on page 14 of this thread 

I took piano from when I was 6 to about 14, but I never did very well because my teacher was a bee-otch.  (Although I did win third place at a contest once, Yay!  My first trophy that had nothing to do with my artsy pinewood derby cars for Indian princesses.)  I might start up again soon, now that I've gotten over my loathing for practicing.

Edit:  Oops, it's in fact on page 15.  Anyways here, I'll repost it:


----------



## Anego (Jul 3, 2006)

Fysh said:
			
		

> Nara, I'm still hosting your sig on photobucket as far as I know.  You should still be able to find it on page 14 of this thread
> 
> I took piano from when I was 6 to about 14, but I never did very well because my teacher was a bee-otch.  (Although I did win third place at a contest once, Yay!  My first trophy that had nothing to do with my artsy pinewood derby cars for Indian princesses.)  I might start up again soon, now that I've gotten over my loathing for practicing.
> 
> Edit:  Oops, it's in fact on page 15.  Anyways here, I'll repost it:



Then.. becoz I'm panic, I didn't think it still hosted at page 15  *stupid dhei!* and thanks to put it back here ^-^

I remember I had my 'thropy' at 6 (yeah, I started at 6, too) for 'the best student of this year' under my course with Yamaha's branch on classic piano. But.. what made me REAAAALLLY boring.. is becoz I just played. I'd never known the background of the music, never known the history of that song. Just like robot. Maybe becoz I'd never asked em why.. *sigh* or if I lived in big city where Yamaha is there, they had better methods to teach. Anyway, I really hate Bartok, his music iritating my ears *lol* and hate almost all Sonatinas. 

on age 14/15, I took electone lesson too (hm.. you might called it organ. Or people here say 'electone', too? It's a word originally from Japan, I guess). And much2 enjoy it coz it's pop songs to play  The last crazy thing I did: drum lesson at age 17 so in one time by every week I had 3 teachers to meet *lol* I really had trouble on guitar, and only able to play bass, autodidac. =)


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 3, 2006)

@ Laura: Oh, I must have misunderstood you when you mentioned typos and stuff on page 2 and 3.  I thought you were talking about your article.  If thats not the case, then I don't need you to resend it.

And as for Harlita, last time I talked to her, she mentioned she was gonna go to sleep after getting out of work, which was like... um... an hour ago.  I hope she send it to you, if not, use your newfound editor powers and edit away! XD

And I play a little acoustic/electric guitar and sing. O_o


----------



## Anego (Jul 3, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> And I play a little acoustic/electric guitar and sing. O_o



Oh... that's dangerousssss! you must stay away from me  coz i usually easy to fall in love to the guy who can play classic guitar  :roflol

no wonder,... many philipinos are talented singer/musicians ^-^ I love to hear songs from there..

ok, I will rep you for... Talented and dangerous for me


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 3, 2006)

nara-dhei said:
			
		

> Oh... that's dangerousssss! you must stay away from me  coz i usually easy to fall in love to the guy who can play classic guitar  :roflol
> 
> no wonder,... many philipinos are talented singer/musicians ^-^ I love to hear songs from there..
> 
> ok, I will rep you for... Talented and dangerous for me


LOL XD  Are you serious?  I guess I am both now that I think about it. =P  Okay, I'll stay away, but... you still have to work on the mag. XD


----------



## Anego (Jul 3, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> LOL XD  Are you serious?  I guess I am both now that I think about it. =P  Okay, I'll stay away, but... you still have to work on the mag. XD



Serious on which one? the 'guitar guy' matter? yup. my ex BF was great on playing accoustic and classic guitar but I knew it later. *lol*
I dunno.. I just think that classic/accoustic guitar is sexy to hear.
but you.. you're still save. As long as you don't play it in front of me.. *roflol*

I guess I am both now that I think about it. =P ---> rrr... i don;t understand this part.

and don't worry, private life and working are separate thing to me


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 3, 2006)

LOL, Donkey-san works too. XD  But yeah, I have high hopes for this particular issue.  Seems like everyone stepped up to the plate and threw out some really amazing articles.  Add to that the improved look (at least in my eyes anyway XD), I think this issue will be AHHHHHHSOME!!! XD  Again, thank you so much everyone for your hard work.  To make it easier, I'll be making a revised template for everyone to use as soon as I'm done finalizing the issue.


----------



## Fysh (Jul 3, 2006)

Man, I wish I could play guitar, but learning it will have to be put off until after college.

Anyway, I was talking about articles 2 and 3 of your teasers, the violin one and the chouji one.  I want to proofread the text of those, so if you could send them to me pweese?  I just sent back the articles you asked me to edit (in word format, I wasn't sure you wanted me to add a background and whatnot, since I don't really have the template for the new layout)

P.S. Hey Abscon, who wrote the Kazume and Naruto fanfic?  Was it you?  Because you don't have anyone credited for it on the page...


----------



## Abscon (Jul 3, 2006)

Yeah... That's mine.. Good luck on the editing..


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 3, 2006)

I'll email the text to you since I'm at work and have no way of getting you the psd files right now. >.<


----------



## Fysh (Jul 3, 2006)

All right cool, that's all I really need anyway.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 3, 2006)

Hehe, okie Laura, I just sent the text to you on email.  Thanks a bunch again! ^^


----------



## Fysh (Jul 4, 2006)

DS: Mmmkay, I sent them back to you.  Sorry it took a while, I was watching fireworks   I looked around for dynamic markings, but I couldn't find good pictures of them.  Well, just use a bit of a fancier standard font (like Book Antiqua) for them, and keep them in italic lower case, it should be fine.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 4, 2006)

It's all good.  Thanks for the edits.  As for the scale, tbh, its almost exactly like scales in guitars.  I know I can't scale for shit though, primarily out of sheer laziness. XD

EDIT:  Issue 2 is out now!!! I'll tell you what


----------



## Anego (Jul 4, 2006)

Yaiaiyai! At last!  I red your pm, DS. thx for announcement. feels great and i'm going to download now! 

EDIT:
omg, i really laugh to see the magazine core staff page. Akatsuki style! Never think about that before *lol* I guess you've got the idea becoz of 'fysh' is really close to 'fish' and close to Kisame XD

having 36 pages? ck, ck, ck... That's a big development from the first edition  I guess I must congratulate by open my _sake_ gourd again..


----------



## Abscon (Jul 4, 2006)

After celebrating the sucessfull release of this issue, it is THAT time again. The time when we must again start from scratch, and build it up again. Any plans?
(Wow,, you really redid the fanfic section. Guess the new version is better. Made the old one in a bit of a hurrey)
But for now: Sake any1?


----------



## Fysh (Jul 4, 2006)

OH NOES!  I found an important typo...in dhei's article about colors, you accidentally put red instead of gray in the first column.

Other than that, it looks awesome, as I enthusiastically commented on the release page.

dhei, don't forget to change your link in your sig, since DS started a new thread for this one. (And he can sticky it himself now, how exciting!)

I'll take some of that sake (even though I shall be getting drunk at a bbq later today, it being Independence Day and all...)


----------



## Sogeking (Jul 4, 2006)

FIREWORKS! HOORAY! I got meself 288 bottle rockets, just waiting to be fired off.


----------



## BakaKage (Jul 4, 2006)

awesome release guys 

I saw that I was in the core staff! Thank you for the appreciation guys


----------



## Fysh (Jul 5, 2006)

Yay for the 4th of July!  One of my friends accidentally shot one of my other friends in the foot with a bottle rocket though.  It was not a pleasant experience for her.


----------



## Anego (Jul 5, 2006)

Fysh said:
			
		

> OH NOES!  I found an important typo...in dhei's article about colors, you accidentally put red instead of gray in the first column.
> 
> Other than that, it looks awesome, as I enthusiastically commented on the release page.
> 
> ...



TO LAURA:
I did renew the link as I saw the thread *lol*
yah, I saw the 'accident', too. I was confused to see "Red" in grey. but that a small accident.

To ABSCON:
rrr... DS had announce that next month project is Konoha. 

I don't know what is 4 july about (errr.. heroes heroes things, right?) but I just want my sake! *pass the sake to everyone! ^o^V * WOOOHHOOOO


----------



## Fysh (Jul 5, 2006)

Nope, the 4th of July be the day when our founding fathers signed the Declaration of Independence in 1776.  No more Mother England!  A nice lesson in American history for you.

Btw, about our article for next month:  I'm going on vacation to the north woods of Wisconsin next week, and that's kinda how I imagined Fire country to be like (since it's full of woods), but also kinda like California (redwood forests, random fires at certain times of the year...) so I was going to write my half then. That means I'll be done with it and send it to you probably around the 17th.


----------



## Anego (Jul 5, 2006)

Fysh said:
			
		

> Nope, the 4th of July be the day when our founding fathers signed the Declaration of Independence in 1776.  No more Mother England!  A nice lesson in American history for you.
> 
> Btw, about our article for next month:  I'm going on vacation to the north woods of Wisconsin next week, and that's kinda how I imagined Fire country to be like (since it's full of woods), but also kinda like California (redwood forests, random fires at certain times of the year...) so I was going to write my half then. That means I'll be done with it and send it to you probably around the 17th.



hohohohoh, Ok, ma'am 
Well, enjoy the trip! rrr.. just a stupid question: when you watched/read naruto, do you think Fire country is lied at equator (which mean only have 2 season: raining and summer)? I think.. I'd never see snow there.. or.. fall?


----------



## Sogeking (Jul 5, 2006)

damn, that 4th of July was kickass. That fireworks show was AMAZING! I wish I could show photos, but my camera isn't working again.  Too bad, they're great pictures.
oop, guess what, it worked. 
there ya go.


----------



## Anego (Jul 5, 2006)

hahahah! Nice pic! ^-^
argh.. I miss hanabi...


----------



## Fysh (Jul 5, 2006)

@ dhei: I didn't think it was on the equator, just because of all the people (like Naruto) who wear long sleeves.  That's why I thought it was more like California...it never snows there either, as far as I know, and it's a little more temperate.  Idk, DS lived in Cali, so he can give us more feedback as far as this goes.  Probably mid-state, between San Francisco and Los Angeles, there's a bunch of redwood forests there too. I think the countries are probably at the same latitudes as Japan or China.  It's not really tropical enough to be equatorial, and the fact that desert wind country is next door indicates it to be near one of the tropic lines (I believe they are 23° latitude, but I could be wrong.)  Well, that's what my geology background tells me.

@Ryu: Fireworks are indeed quite excellent, though the ones I saw were partially blocked by the stupid fence we were sitting by.  Oh well.  Are you using someone else's computer, or did you manage to get un-grounded?


----------



## Anego (Jul 6, 2006)

to laura:
okay then! ^-^
take lots of photos!


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 7, 2006)

Whoa whoa whoa, 2nd page? O_o

Anyway, I'm gonna PM everyone the list of things for this month.  If you're doing something that is continuing from last month, go ahead and continue that (i.e. Goomba's violin lessons).  Also, lets see if we can push the deadline a bit earlier so that there's more time to edit just in case something comes up like last week with the release.

Also, looks like Suzuhiko is making a new monthly article about Japanese language classes with Iruka.  It's really looking good so far! ^^

Another thing I want to add since the first issue, but haven't had the time to at all was ads.  Stuff like "Got Ramen," fashion ads, movie ads, and whatnot that pertain to the Naruto world.  So if you guys have any ideas about that as well, please lemme know. ^^

So... sorry about not being around the past couple of days.  I totally nerded out at Anime Expo last weekend and have been working on all these Gundam and Eureka Seven models I bought there. XD


----------



## Anego (Jul 7, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> Whoa whoa whoa, 2nd page? O_o
> 
> Also, lets see if we can push the deadline a bit earlier so that there's more time to edit just in case something comes up like last week with the release.
> 
> ...



maybe every month at day 23rd would be good for deadline? it's about a week before day 1st on next month..

yeah.. Nihongo to Iruka would be interesting! Go Suzuhiko! XD
Advertisement can be draw at any article which had empty space.. I'm still not good on drawing (especially CG) so I guess I can give you the 'rough' idea, scan it, and give it to you.. (and i'll become... art director... *ROFLOL*)

i really want to know.. how NERD you are XD any pictures?  you don't use cos-play at animeExpo, don't you?


----------



## Fysh (Jul 7, 2006)

Oh my gosh, I'm soo excited about the language articles.  I'll bet that'll be super popular.

I'm going on vacation (later today, in fact!) and I plan to draw some pictures there, some of which could be adverts I suppose.

Oh and dhei!  I figured out the truth behind Konoha's weather.  It's a tectonic hot spot, like Hawaii or Yellowstone!  (it explains why it's called "fire,"  I'm thinking it'll have a volcano! and hot springs.)  So if you know of any continental hot spots in your hemisphere (I think most of them are in Africa, so maybe not, most are in the Pacific I think.  Also Iceland.)  Anyway, what do you think of that idea?  Or it could just be on a border of tectonic activity, like Japan.  It makes sense that Kishi would make Fire country closest to Japan, right?  Well, I still be writin' the article when I go on vacation today/tomorrow.  Indeed.


----------



## Anego (Jul 7, 2006)

Fysh said:
			
		

> Oh and dhei!  I figured out the truth behind Konoha's weather.  It's a tectonic hot spot, like Hawaii or Yellowstone!  (it explains why it's called "fire,"  I'm thinking it'll have a volcano! and hot springs.)  So if you know of any continental hot spots in your hemisphere (I think most of them are in Africa, so maybe not, most are in the Pacific I think.  Also Iceland.)  Anyway, what do you think of that idea?  Or it could just be on a border of tectonic activity, like Japan.  It makes sense that Kishi would make Fire country closest to Japan, right?  Well, I still be writin' the article when I go on vacation today/tomorrow.  Indeed.



china and jpn have snow. but since we're not sure yet about the weather, it's savety to predict it as a subtropical (like Calif. as you said). One reason why I thought it is lied in tropical area, coz FIRE is easily burn the forrest like in my country *lol*.
Yeah, tectonic activity are lots in jap and we can use it  . But Africa seems too far. Too hot =) but south america is close to the weather and demography.
I guess, I can use Bali island (again, it's in indonesia *lol*) for role-sample: some mountains, people's life, etc and don't worry, I've stayed in japan, we can use it too  And you can come up with US data. so, this Fire country would be a veeeeerry rich country to tell XD


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 7, 2006)

nara-dhei said:
			
		

> maybe every month at day 23rd would be good for deadline? it's about a week before day 1st on next month..
> 
> yeah.. Nihongo to Iruka would be interesting! Go Suzuhiko! XD
> Advertisement can be draw at any article which had empty space.. I'm still not good on drawing (especially CG) so I guess I can give you the 'rough' idea, scan it, and give it to you.. (and i'll become... art director... *ROFLOL*)


Actually, any ideas for adverts would be great.  As long as we have ideas, it can easily be done. ^^

And the 23rd sounds good.  We'll keep it at that for now. 



> i really want to know.. how NERD you are XD any pictures?  you don't use cos-play at animeExpo, don't you?



 =P

As for general weather in Southern California... it's fucking hot. XD  But from Central California and up, it gets rather foresty until lets say the western half of California where it becomes rolling hills and then beach.


----------



## Anego (Jul 7, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> Actually, any ideas for adverts would be great.  As long as we have ideas, it can easily be done. ^^
> 
> And the 23rd sounds good.  We'll keep it at that for now.
> 
> =P




*scream at the photo and faint*
OMG... that's... that's.... thattttt's... really reallly reaaaallllyyy horrible! Are you wearing a wig? It's horrible! really.. I'd better see Gai's hair *lol*

But i bet the girl beside you would make Ryubaka and BakaKage get nosebleeding again


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 7, 2006)

nara-dhei said:
			
		

> *scream at the photo and faint*
> OMG... that's... that's.... thattttt's... really reallly reaaaallllyyy horrible! Are you wearing a wig? It's horrible! really.. I'd better see Gai's hair *lol*
> 
> But i bet the girl beside you would make Ryubaka and BakaKage get nosebleeding again


LOL XD  You can't call the Sexy Commando horrible! O_o


----------



## Anego (Jul 7, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> LOL XD  You can't call the Sexy Commando horrible! O_o



but it is PROVEN that you're not a sexy commando XD except.. you prove to me --> playing guitar. Then let me see if by playing it you're sexy enough or not XD

PS: thx for asking Kankuro about make-up ^-^ and I almost faint when I red he wants to know my (and laura too) name  I always forgot to tell this thing. You know my prob: loss memory..


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 7, 2006)

nara-dhei said:
			
		

> but it is PROVEN that you're not a sexy commando XD except.. you prove to me --> playing guitar. Then let me see if by playing it you're sexy enough or not XD
> 
> PS: thx for asking Kankuro about make-up ^-^ and I almost faint when I red he wants to know my (and laura too) name  I always forgot to tell this thing. You know my prob: loss memory..


I'd show you a pic since its sexy (and playing the guitar) and I am going commando :amazed , but #1 it's in the bath house and #2 it's specifically for Suzuhiko. =P


----------



## BakaKage (Jul 7, 2006)

hahahahahahah
OMG DS that Sexy Commando cosplay is AWESOME!!!


----------



## Harlita (Jul 7, 2006)

No, the Sexy Commando cosplay is not horrible. It's freakin great!!

Got your PM - will see what I can do, as well.  %_%


----------



## Anego (Jul 7, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> I'd show you a pic, but #1 it's in the bath house and #2 it's specifically for Suzuhiko. =P



sexy is not only about physical things *lol* Even if you get nude but your aura is not sexy, then you're not. I need to see you play guitar so I can judge you as "so sexy", "sexy enough", "standard sexy", "pose as sexy but no sexy aura", "you better try again", or... "Oh no! You are HORRIBLE!"


*totally roflol*


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 7, 2006)

Hehe, thanks Baka and harlita, the Sexy Commando is the winner!  ^^

And yeah, thanks for helping out as well. 

EDIT:  And my fiancee thinks I'm rather sexy, so I'll take her word for it nara. XD


----------



## Anego (Jul 7, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> Hehe, thanks Baka and harlita, the Sexy Commando is the winner!  ^^
> 
> And yeah, thanks for helping out as well.
> 
> EDIT:  And my fiancee thinks I'm rather sexy, so I'll take her word for it nara. XD



arrrhhh HUEK HUEEEKKK! 
of course your fiancee said good things to you. You might had spell on her *lol*
at least.. choose a better wig!


----------



## Abscon (Jul 7, 2006)

Well.. Im going to Canada on the 15th.. So ill have to get my stuff done b4 that.. : )
Ds.. Wow,, Its a picture....... Of you...... I dont know what to say........... Nice pic i guess...

I think Japan itself works really well as the fire country... Plenty of hot springs, and pretty warm... Just because we havent seen it snow in the Manga, doesent mean it never snows... Its a cartoon,
(I like this pic: 
) ...

Edit: Ohh.. a monthely article about japanese would "rock my socks!"


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 7, 2006)

nara-dhei said:
			
		

> arrrhhh HUEK HUEEEKKK!
> of course your fiancee said good things to you. You might had spell on her *lol*
> at least.. choose a better wig!


LOL I guess you haven't seen Sexy Commando Masaru-San. XD  (his hair is really like that =P)


----------



## Anego (Jul 7, 2006)

Abscon said:
			
		

> Well.. Im going to Canada on the 15th.. So ill have to get my stuff done b4 that.. : )
> Ds.. Wow,, Its a picture....... Of you...... I dont know what to say........... Nice pic i guess...
> 
> I think Japan itself works really well as the fire country... Plenty of hot springs, and pretty warm... Just because we havent seen it snow in the Manga, doesent mean it never snows... Its a cartoon,
> ...



I agree. It might have snow. but since we never see it,.. maybe we better make a 'save' journalism about Fire country.. but anyway, Laura is on charge, so she decide XD


----------



## Fysh (Jul 7, 2006)

I think it's great how you guys all call me by my real name.  I haven't really seen that happen consistently anwhere else in the forum.  I feel so speshul 

Yep, like I said, I'll have that article done by the 17th or 18th.

(P.S. DS, that pic is not as dhei says.  It's sexayyyy...the nice guy pose!  who is that girl next to you?  Your fiancee?)


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 7, 2006)

LOL Thanks Laura, you roxxors!  And no no, she's not my fiancee. XD  She's just a Sexy Commando fan.   As for the fiancee, I dunno if I have a random pic of her somewhere...



BTW, my fiancee is Suzuhiko (who's in the pic), for reals. ^^


----------



## Fysh (Jul 7, 2006)

Ah, that explains all her contributions without ever posting in this thread.

And that pic is adorable!  awww...


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 7, 2006)

Yeah, she's my cutie. *blushes*  And she's also my under the table dealer for help as well. XD  I need her to start posting on this badboy eventually. =P


----------



## Anego (Jul 8, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> Yeah, she's my cutie. *blushes*  And she's also my under the table dealer for help as well. XD  I need her to start posting on this badboy eventually. =P



Suzuhiko is cute. You're far from cute XD
I guess, we must 'lasso' Suzuhiko to drag her here often


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 8, 2006)

LOL, the ideas that Suz and I have for the Kakashi interview are horridly evil... >=)


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 9, 2006)

Whoa, second page again? XD  Anyway, I hope you guys got the PM of Suz's article. ^^


----------



## Anego (Jul 9, 2006)

Suzuhiko said:
			
		

> Lol I can't wait till this issue comes out now. I should try to input more often .
> 
> Oh and hi everyone . Since I'm actually doing stuff for the magazine now I'll post in here more XD.



here comes the girl! ^-^
nice article! love it!

DS, I made the rough sketches for the advertising.. again, SKETCHES. I cannot draw manga properly, especially Naruto's characters. So I just leave the face... BLANK XD

I might send it tomorrow (the scans)..


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 9, 2006)

nara-dhei said:
			
		

> here comes the girl! ^-^
> nice article! love it!
> 
> DS, I made the rough sketches for the advertising.. again, SKETCHES. I cannot draw manga properly, especially Naruto's characters. So I just leave the face... BLANK XD
> ...


Word, that's totally cool.  I can do the clean up and whatnot on the scans anyway.  Thanks a lot!


----------



## Abscon (Jul 9, 2006)

Yaay... Italy wins... And I havent got any Pms... (Goes to sulk in corner, gets bored after 0.0324 seconds, and returns happy again)
-nara- Good luck with the sketches... Itll probably be better then anything I can do.. ( No really! )
-Suzuhiko- Nice to meet you 
-DS- 





> LOL, the ideas that Suz and I have for the Kakashi interview are horridly evil...


Please be nice to Kakashi... He's cool! I love him. (In a very friendly, and non-gay way...) 
Can you post the layout for the August issue soon? Im leaving on the 15th, but luckily ive got my Fanfiction written to the third or fourth chapter, so im in the clear....
Does anyone here have MSN? Good way to bug me to get my work done... (_But it's troublesome!_) Also may be a way to send files work on ideas etc...


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 10, 2006)

I sent you the list via PM.  Hope that helps ^^


----------



## Anego (Jul 10, 2006)

Abscon said:
			
		

> Yaay... Italy wins... And I havent got any Pms... (Goes to sulk in corner, gets bored after 0.0324 seconds, and returns happy again)
> -nara- Good luck with the sketches... Itll probably be better then anything I can do.. ( No really! )
> -Suzuhiko- Nice to meet you
> -DS-
> ...



yeah.. Italy wins. I accidentaly fall in love to Zidane yesterday *lol*. deep eyes, bald.. (eh, bald? oh yeah!). thx, abscon for supporting the sketches. No,..it's actually only rough ideas =)

and DS, i'd sent the link to you..

uh yeah.. everybody loves Kakashi. his legs are sexy *I guess I was really pay attention to eps 101* XD


----------



## Gaara_Maniac (Jul 12, 2006)

hihi..i have to go..i'll come back again on saturday...>.<


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 13, 2006)

Jeez, everyone and their mother has disappeared in some form or another. =/

Anyway, 50% complete with the Kakashi interview piece.  Just gotta start on the art for the interview. ^^

And harlita, awesome stuff on chapter 2.  It is really good.


----------



## Gaara_Maniac (Jul 14, 2006)

erm..you guys started on the august issue?its getting late..i'll do the kakashi's monthly jutsu ok?!


----------



## Fysh (Jul 14, 2006)

Hey all! I'm back from vacation.  Good news:I had a good time.  Bad news: I was having a good time, so....I didn't exactly work on anything at all.  Well, that's what this weekend is for!

And welcome Suzuhiko...nice to meet  you finally ^^  and great article!


----------



## Fysh (Jul 14, 2006)

Oh, I like the idea.  I was thinking we should do some serialization of manga/comics in the magazine before, I just didn't say anything I guess...anyway, as long as it's an interesting comic, I think it's a great idea!  (Of course it's best to have naruto-related comics, but that'll come later you say...)


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 14, 2006)

Well, alright.  I'll email the guy and tell him to send the rest, and then have him make Naruto comics afterwards. XD


----------



## Anego (Jul 14, 2006)

wb laura!
yeah,.. comic would be nice. and i think it's ok not a naruto things. kinda like intermezzo


----------



## BakaKage (Jul 14, 2006)

hey guys just an update I'm doing probably 3 pieces of fanart for the Kakashi interview and I'm done with 2  just need to color them. 

@ DS
If there is an article that needs some fanart just let me know (PM would be better)


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 14, 2006)

Hmm... okie, that I'll do.   Thanks again man!


----------



## AkamaruKiba92 (Jul 14, 2006)

If its not too late, can i help with something...... i can write articles, get pictures, just tell me what i can do.


----------



## Fysh (Jul 14, 2006)

Did DS pm you the list for this month?  Oh well, in case not, I'll forward it to you.

Btw, speaking of manga, I'm making one where the rookie 9 (+Temari) goes to New Orleans, and they get some beads...in the "traditonal" way, har har.  Well, it should be entertaining.  Leave it to me to make a New-Orleans-placed comic.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 14, 2006)

Fysh said:
			
		

> Did DS pm you the list for this month?  Oh well, in case not, I'll forward it to you.
> 
> Btw, speaking of manga, I'm making one where the rookie 9 (+Temari) goes to New Orleans, and they get some beads...in the "traditonal" way, har har.  Well, it should be entertaining.  Leave it to me to make a New-Orleans-placed comic.


Ohhh sounds awesome!  This'll be a fun read of course XD

And thanks for PMing the list to him.  I just caught wind of his post right now.

EDIT: *LOL BRAINSTORM!!!*

If you haven't seen it already, I just drew a pic of Hard Gai.  I'm thinking we could have an "Ask Hard Gai" section. =P


----------



## Fysh (Jul 16, 2006)

Here's a question: what's our policy on manga spoilers?

Because if we don't care about spoiling people, I could 
*Spoiler*: _315 spoiler_ 



throw together a quick guide to the chakra elements (wind, fire, earth, lightning, water).  Maybe I can do it anyway, and relate it to the countries instead of chakra, but that wouldn't be as fun...


Maybe we can just put across the top in huge letters *MANGA SPOILER!!!* or something.


----------



## B (Jul 16, 2006)

That is hella cool! 8D Great idea.


----------



## az0r (Jul 16, 2006)

Can't Wait 

u guys Rock!!!


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 16, 2006)

Fysh said:
			
		

> Here's a question: what's our policy on manga spoilers?
> 
> Because if we don't care about spoiling people, I could
> *Spoiler*: _315 spoiler_
> ...


TBH, I was never really concerned about manga spoilers.  I mean, this mag is potentially a big ass spoiler to all anime viewers, so I don't mind about all that. =)

Go for broke! 

And thanks everyone, we're glad you like the project. ^^


----------



## RaineJoybringer (Jul 16, 2006)

^_^ I have a small contribution... it's an old picture, but always gets a laugh:



Maybe it could be used for an advertisement? (ie. This issue, brought to you by Akatsuki Sushi!)


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 17, 2006)

RaineJoybringer said:
			
		

> ^_^ I have a small contribution... it's an old picture, but always gets a laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it could be used for an advertisement? (ie. This issue, brought to you by Akatsuki Sushi!)


AH RAINE!!!  It's me Gev!

LOL, in fact we should just call it Akatsushi!!!  (time for more fanart!)  Thanks so much, we can definately use it! =D


----------



## RaineJoybringer (Jul 17, 2006)

Meep! *is hug-squished*

Whoo   Hehe, I'm really glad that helps! And also, just so you know, I'm a bit of a writer, so if you have any article ideas you'd like me to write up, I'd be happy to help.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 17, 2006)

Konoha Nightlife
How to start building your house, with Yamato
Article on the most famous missing nins of Konoha

Well, there are those ones that could be done (you don't have to do all of them XD).  That'd be a really big help!  Thanks so much Raine!

After the Kakashi pic is finished, I'mma work on that Mechatsuki one. XD


----------



## RaineJoybringer (Jul 17, 2006)

Hmm... I'll see if I can do something ^_^ That nightlife one sounds pretty fun!

X3 I can't wait to see the Mechatsuki!


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 17, 2006)

Hehe, same!  If you can, just PM your articles to me as my e-mail got hacked and stupid yahoo still can't fix it.


----------



## Anego (Jul 18, 2006)

DS, I write my Oro-article at photoshop and had copy the fonts to Windows. But strange, all Callibris don't work.. 
for this moment, I use Trebuchet MS (hope u have it) and better send the psd file to you.. when I finish 'em all


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 18, 2006)

Sweet, thanks a lot ^^  As long as it looks alright, the font is just fine as you like. =)


----------



## Kurosaki (Jul 20, 2006)

I just wanted to say that I have just read this months issue.
It was awesome and you guys have done an amazing job on it
I can't wait to read the next one.


----------



## Gaara_Maniac (Jul 21, 2006)

donkey show,my kakashi monthly jutsu is almost done...btw, wad is the deadline?


----------



## Gaara_Maniac (Jul 21, 2006)

here is the link:
Link removed
for the august issue...pls wait for the download queue and download it....type the code..=)
sorry for double posting,really sorry.....


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 21, 2006)

Uhhh, what's the code? O_o

Anyway, thanks for the work man!  The deadline is the 23rd so you made it just in time. =)


----------



## Fysh (Jul 21, 2006)

Shit, the deadline's the 23rd?  Well...I was going to ask this anyway: can I get a reprieve from the travel article?  I'll do it for next month or something, I'm just not feelin' it this month.  I've got another two that I'm planning on doing.

Is there some kind of template or something for your new layout, DS?  If so, I want it...

And I was going to put together the article akamarukiba92 sent me (the short interview with team 7), as soon as KbK sends me the picture she's supposedly drawing for it.  So that's all covered.


*Edit:*  I just finished writing one of the articles. Comments, suggestions, flames, declarations of love appreciated:

*Spoiler*: _Hair Care with Pakkun_ 



Hey everyone, Pakkun here to tell you how to properly care for your hair.  I’ve been noticing lately, some ninjas I see seem to be slacking, claiming they have too many missions to worry about such things.  I do a lot of work myself, but I still manage to keep my hair soft and bouncy (like my paw pads.) In reality, proper hair care is very simple.

First, the basics.  You have to use a good shampoo.  Shampoo removes the dirt and products from the day. I prefer to use Floral Green.  Kakashi’s student, Haruno Sakura, also uses this shampoo, and you know it looks good because even one of her enemies gave her a compliment on her shiny, silky hair.  Apply just enough shampoo to saturate your hair with it.  (Large amounts of foam and lather actually mean that you are wasting shampoo, but they are fun so I don’t mind.)  Be sure to choose a shampoo that’s made for your hair type—look at the label and it will tell you what kind it is made for: oily hair, dry hair, combination hair, fine hair, or colored hair shampoos are the most common types.  You don’t need to repeat washing unless your hair is exceptionally oily or has a lot of product in it.  Straight hair should be washed every day to stay beautiful, whereas more curly hair tends to have a frizzier look if washed every day, so every other day will do.

Next, you should use a good conditioner.  Conditioner will repair your hair where it is broken, or at least lessen further breakage, ensure that it isn’t dry, and give it a sleek and soft look and feel.  Conditioners are also made for specific hair types.  Apply the conditioner from the root to the end, being generous with the ends (this is the part of your hair that tends to get dry.)  You don’t need to massage the conditioner into your scalp unless your scalp is dry.  Let the conditioner sit for a few seconds to a minute before washing it out so it can be absorbed.  You should condition your hair immediately after shampooing every day.

These are the very basics of healthy hair, and the upkeep doesn’t take very long.  Five minutes at the very most.  If you have so many missions, you can surely afford the best shampoos and conditioners to have beautiful hair.

There are a few other suggestions I have for hair care, if you care to know:

If you have long hair that tends to get lots of knots, brush the knots out of the bottom of your hair first, then move progressively up.  Brushing the knots from the top of the hair down compounds them and makes them nearly impossible to get out, and results in increased breakage.

If your hair is extremely dry, there are leave-in conditioners you can use after showering.  You can also use body lotion, but they tend to make your hair look unnecessarily greasy.

If people seem to pat you on the head a lot and you don’t like it, consider using hair gel.  It makes your hair hard and nasty to the touch so people will quit touching you.  Beware though, if not used properly, hair gel can make you look like a greasy, scummy person.  If you want touchable hair but still need a strong hold for your hairstyle, try applying gels and hairsprays while your hair is still somewhat damp, or use hair wax (which is also good because it allows you to change the style later in the day if you change your mind.)

Well, I hope this short, basic guide helped you in your quest for shiny, attractive hair.  I expect to see fewer mops and rats nests on peoples heads now that you know how simple it is to care for your hair properly.  Well, as long as you shower regularly.


----------



## Gaara_Maniac (Jul 21, 2006)

erm,donkey show,can you see the pic??wad do you mean by code?!


----------



## Fysh (Jul 21, 2006)

DS said:
			
		

> Uhhh, what's the code? O_o
> 
> Anyway, thanks for the work man! The deadline is the 23rd so you made it just in time. =)





			
				Gaara_Mania said:
			
		

> erm,donkey show,can you see the pic??wad do you mean by code?!



DS, it was one of those pages that make things super-confusing because it's free.  You had to enter the one of those codes that they use so computers can't download them automatically (with the funky looking letters and numbers.)  I dled it and emailed it to you, so actually you don't have to worry about this problem anymorez


----------



## Gaara_Maniac (Jul 22, 2006)

oh guys,anything still undone??i could do anything but fanfics,hehe


----------



## Anego (Jul 22, 2006)

laura, love your article 
gaara, it's nice work!


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 22, 2006)

Hehe, nice articles everyone!  Love the Pakkun hair care. =D  Anyway, I also got your pic gaara_mania, thanks so much! ^^

And Laura, as for the new layout, I can email it to you, but my yahoo account got fucked so I can't pick up new stuff from that account.  I do have a gmail account though and it's digitalninja22@gmail.com so send stuff there as well.  I can also extend the due date to later on this week, lets say... the 26th.  As for the new layout, can I get your email again?  I forget which service you use, gmail or hotmail. XD


----------



## Anego (Jul 22, 2006)

DS, you better send us the layout. or leave it again in your website. send to my yahoo, it works now (weird.. I must delete all cookies and internet-temporary files to make the 'reply', 'move', and 'attachment' buttons work...)


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 22, 2006)

I can't access my website right now because it got hacked and the server is currently investigating it, that's why I haven't been able to make any updates to anything for awhile.  Anyway, I sent the template to you to your hotmail.  I don't know what your yahoo is.


----------



## Fysh (Jul 22, 2006)

DS, you just used calibri for that font at the top, right?  Because my photoshop isn't reading it for whatever reason, so I cain't edit it.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 22, 2006)

That I did.  That's weird...


----------



## Gaara_Maniac (Jul 22, 2006)

will i do anymore stuff?=)


----------



## az0r (Jul 22, 2006)

Good Luck to you guys on your next issue ^


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 23, 2006)

"Best places to eat in Konoha"

Gaara, can you do that one?


----------



## Gaara_Maniac (Jul 23, 2006)

lol.....ichiraku ramen!! i'll try it...


----------



## Gaara_Maniac (Jul 23, 2006)

Oh Yea!! I've done the page.Here's the link,i uploaded it on another site and and i think this site is much better.. wait for it to load as its a little bit laggy..
here
pls click the "newest files".if you clicked the 'original size' and it takes too slow to load,you may bear with it,or choose large if you are extremely angry....


----------



## Fysh (Jul 23, 2006)

Gaara, it doesn't load.  Maybe one has to be signed in?  Why don't you use photobucket or imageshack or get a deviantart account or somesuch?


----------



## Anego (Jul 23, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> That I did.  That's weird...



see..? The calibri doesn't work XD
fysh, what version is your Photoshop?
i'm 7. 
Maybe it won't work at lower version?  *first time i found a ttf file won't work at lower version*

DS, I wrote my yahoo add at CC (mitayas@yahoo.com)
but that's ok. I'll check the hotmail.


----------



## Fysh (Jul 23, 2006)

Mine is version 8.0.  Actually, I clicked in the text box to edit it, and it gave me some warning about altering the layer but it worked just fine.  I generally ignore all the warnings photoshop gives me, I guess I should continue to do so.


----------



## Anego (Jul 23, 2006)

Fysh said:
			
		

> Mine is version 8.0.  Actually, I clicked in the text box to edit it, and it gave me some warning about altering the layer but it worked just fine.  I generally ignore all the warnings photoshop gives me, I guess I should continue to do so.



I guess 8.0 is equal to Photoshop CS, righT?
hm.. the altering layer warning has appeared everytime I open the file (not when I start to type with calibri). in this case, i always update it. Maybe i should ignore it.. I'll try it.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 23, 2006)

I don't see why it wouldn't work.  Cuz I have to do the same thing with your PSD files too when altering the text layers if I want to make them editable.  Perhaps its because I use CS2. O_o


----------



## Fysh (Jul 23, 2006)

Yeah, I have Photoshop CS. It's also always is telling me that I've got to convert color profiles to the working space or whatever, and I always wait until I'm done editing the thing before I let it switch them or what it needs to do.

Btw, DS, I just sent you my finished pakkun article.  Let me know you got it.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 23, 2006)

Schweet, I got the files! ^^  That is some awesome work you got going on there, Laura. =D  Can't wait to see the other ones you did.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 24, 2006)

Bumped for bumpage. O_o

Anyway, Suz and I have almost completed the Kakashi interview, but I still need the pics from Bakakage.


----------



## BakaKage (Jul 24, 2006)

So sorry guys, here's the first Kakashi pic. Another Kakashi pic and the Missing-nin pics are coming, hopefully all by wednesday or thursday.



umm DS I'm sure you'll be able to see some messy parts where I neglected to clean my pencils properly feel free to retouch as you see fit.


----------



## Anego (Jul 24, 2006)

BakaKage said:
			
		

> So sorry guys, here's the first Kakashi pic. Another Kakashi pic and the Missing-nin pics are coming, hopefully all by wednesday or thursday.
> 
> 
> umm DS I'm sure you'll be able to see some messy parts where I neglected to clean my pencils properly feel free to retouch as you see fit.




ARRRGGHHH *nose bleeding*
d@mn, hot.. but he looks so young  or I am too old..

nice work, BK!


----------



## RaineJoybringer (Jul 24, 2006)

Oh, I am in serious love with that picture...


----------



## Fysh (Jul 25, 2006)

I know. I want to know which part is messed up, because I feel incompetent not being able to tell.  It looks perfect to me.

DS, I sent you my elements article.  The first page is a) a freaking huge file (How did that happen?  I want to cut it down ) and b) I don't like the title, but I don't know what to do with it.  Maybe you can think of something, let me know and I'll send you the page again without the title on it.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 25, 2006)

Uh... the first page (the huge file) doesn't show up for me, which is really weird.  There's just no picture there. O_o  As for the second one, it seems kinda cluttered with all the colors next to each other with one big block of color representing the types of chakra elementals.  My suggestion would be to use the same kind of table structure, but keep the color and the character in a circle with the text representing it outside of that circle.  ^^


----------



## Fysh (Jul 25, 2006)

Eh? Yeah, while I was falling asleep last night I was thinking about how there's too much color on that page, and I'd have to redo it.  Also, the first page has to be redone too.  Like I said, I was tired while I was doing it, and my computer has been acting up lately, so not my best stuff.  I be gettin' to dat right now.  Also, I don't know what you're talking about with the circle business, but I'm probably going to change the entire table layout to a two-color thing and then just put gray in the background.  I don't know, I'm going to have to think about it, and then I'll send you what I come up with.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 25, 2006)

okies, fair enough. ^^  i'm sure it'll come out even better next time.


----------



## Fysh (Jul 26, 2006)

Okay, DS, I just sent them to you.  They have significantly improved. Do you have the cover?  I can make a new advert for next month, though I probably won't have it done by the first.  (I must have gone and gotten a life somewhere----whaaaaat?  Less and less time is devoted to narutardiness...)

So tomorrow I intend to finish and send you
1. Team 7 Article
2. Harley's beta'd fanfic (she scolded me for the one I edited last time, so that might take a little longer since I have to run it by her first.  Of course, I'm going to stick to editing languages that I have a good hold on this time, so it'll probably work out better.)
3. The advertisement I'm going to make out of KBK's art.

This is my goal to get them to you by tomorrow, but DEFINITELY by Thursday if not tomorrow.  Sorry to be so flaky, but I started working again because I'm poor...I never realized how much time a job takes up.  Grrr.  But anyway, I'll definetly do a better job on these things and I won't have to redo them, because I'll make them while I'm awake!  I was also going to make some of my own fanart for the team 7 article, so that's probably the last thing you'll get.

Ah!  Enough rambling.  You're probably laughing at me for acting so stressed out.  I imagine you giving me a virtual pat on the head or something and telling me to calm down.

dhei, you better have the cyberdrinks ready after this one


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 26, 2006)

LOL, don't worry, here's a huggle for ya ^^



I know how you feel about the job and whatnot since I've been working extra hours too which is eating up my time to finish the deal.  I'm currently working on Raine's article and nara's article as well.  Suz should be finished with the Kakashi interview at least by tomorrow, so everything should be all good before the 1st of August.  Take your time with it and relax when you can, k? ^^

Good job, co-editor! 

EDIT:  Wow, that looks a lot better!  ^^  But elements2 gives me a broken img.  What happened? O_o


----------



## Fysh (Jul 26, 2006)

Yes, this article is very troublesome.  *beats computer*  Well, I uploaded them on deviantart because that's the least troublesome upload site, so maybe you can just download them from there.

linkies:


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 26, 2006)

Awesome!  That's perfect. Now I finally have both of them! XD


----------



## Gaara_Maniac (Jul 26, 2006)

lol....heres my link...any problems pls state them out,i'l try my best to reply cause im off for a schooling week and i'll reply at sat as soon as possible...

erm...pls edit line 4.."they also say cup noodles" pls change to "they also sell cup noodles"...sry...that was a careless mistake =P


----------



## Fysh (Jul 27, 2006)

Mmmkay, DS, I sent you the group of things for today.  Let me know if I need to resend something! But my computer is cooperating now, so it should be all good ^^


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 27, 2006)

Hey Laura, here's what the cover will look like.



I'll go check my email and grab the files you sent.  I'll also send you to the .psd file for the cover as well.  Thanks soooo much! ^^


----------



## BakaKage (Jul 27, 2006)

ok missing-nin pics, I hope this goes well with the article
2 versions of pretty much the same thing:





Umm DS, when's the final deadline for everything and when is the release? I still have 2 unfinished art that would probably be done by friday, so I was just asking just to make sure.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 27, 2006)

Wow, those are awesome! XD  Just get it to me by Saturday.  That should be enough time to work things out and whatnot. ^^


----------



## BakaKage (Jul 27, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> Wow, those are awesome! XD  Just get it to me by Saturday.  That should be enough time to work things out and whatnot. ^^



kk, will definitely get those to you by then. Glad you like the pics.


----------



## Gaara_Maniac (Jul 27, 2006)

did you guys see the best place to eat in konoha thingy?


----------



## Fysh (Jul 27, 2006)

^I'm sure he did, Gaara.

Bakakage, those picture are awesome!  But what article are they for?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 27, 2006)

Yeah I got that article gaara, thanks!

I was also hoping you could expand it a bit more, such as adding the Yakuniku place that Chouji always goes to and the Dango shop that Anko loves.



			
				Fysh said:
			
		

> ^I'm sure he did, Gaara.
> 
> Bakakage, those picture are awesome!  But what article are they for?


They're for this article I'm working on of the Missing Nins of Konoha.  It's supposed to be like a tabloid article giving "facts" as to why they left Konoha. XD


----------



## Fysh (Jul 28, 2006)

All right, last thing: I sent the team 7 interview to you.  Lets me knows you gots it!  Oh, and I got the cover you sent me.  I'll have the gif done this weekend.


----------



## Gaara_Maniac (Jul 28, 2006)

donkey show,erm...the tango shop...there are only a little bit of information wherer anko buys it,but the rest...i shouldn't know...any manga or naruto episode gives the information about the tango shop and the shop that chouji oftens go?!


----------



## Gaara_Maniac (Jul 28, 2006)

[EDITED] oh now i understand,sry...


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 28, 2006)

Gaara_Mania said:
			
		

> erm sry for double posting,but bakakage,i dun think sasuke is 153 cm and 43kg thats like a 10-11years old kid....=)


You could have just edited your last post... O_o

Anyway, I'm assuming you haven't really read far into either the manga or the anime.  Sasuke's a lot older than 10-11 years old in the current manga arc (he's 16) and as for Yakuni-Q, the place where Chouji goes to, granted there's not as much info as Ichiraku Ramen, the whole point is to make stuff up so that the reader can have a general idea of what can be bought and eaten there.  BTW, that place is a Korean BBQ restaurant.  Just use your imagination and go with it, k? ^^


----------



## Anego (Jul 28, 2006)

YAY! I love the barcode at the new cover! ^-^

Laura, don't forget to make the gif. file for our advertising


----------



## Fysh (Jul 28, 2006)

^I shan't forget. I've just been doing other things....

Gaara doesn't believe in editing posts, DS.  It must be part of his religion.  Good thing Ryu isn't here right now or there'd be some serious oppression going on 

Also, harlita wanted me to put ch 3 of her fic in this issue as well as ch 2 (since she's still in the process of writing her fanfic and I guess she wants the magazine to catch up to ff.net or something.)  Anyway, DS, I told her it was okay and I'll send ch. 3 to you in a bit.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 28, 2006)

That's totally fine.  Considering how long she planned the fic to be, I suggested to her that she should have 2 chapters every issue.  I also saw the Team 7 interview. XD  It confused me for a bit, but it kinda makes sense now. =P


----------



## Fysh (Jul 28, 2006)

Eh? What confused you?  Sasuke being there, maybe...that confused me for a bit too, but oh well.


----------



## BakaKage (Jul 28, 2006)

Gaara_Mania said:
			
		

> erm sry for double posting,but bakakage,i dun think sasuke is 153 cm and 43kg thats like a 10-11years old kid....=)



umm actually those are his databook stats pre-timeskip. I followed their pre-missing nin appearances for the pics... i.e. orochimaru in a jounin konoha sweater, Itachi and Sasuke in their old clothes.


----------



## Fysh (Jul 28, 2006)

Finished the ad for this month!


----------



## Gaara_Maniac (Jul 28, 2006)

okok!!Anko's one's done..
heres the link:
Oh yea! i managed to finish it by breakfast..lol heres the link..

Hope you guys like it!!


----------



## Fysh (Jul 28, 2006)

Gaara_Mania said:
			
		

> hmmm...then its ok...thanks for replying me...
> 
> Erm...can i ask something? wheres ryubaka?! out for a holiday?!



Ryu got grounded from his computer for a month...he should be coming back around now, actually, (if indeed he is coming back.  J'espère que oui!)

But now I shall take over for him: you really shouldn't multipost, hun.  Use the edit button, please.  Tis not hard.  (Well, Ryu would say it in a more belligerent fashion, but same diff.)


----------



## Gaara_Maniac (Jul 28, 2006)

oh...sry..fysh....i've deleted it...


----------



## Naruto514 (Jul 28, 2006)

thats nice piece of art


----------



## Sogeking (Jul 28, 2006)

hey y'all, sup. I'm back for a bit. How ya doing? And sorry, I'm no help with the upcoming issue. Ah got grounded.... how, my secret.


----------



## Fysh (Jul 28, 2006)

Yay!  It's Ryu!  Are you ungrounded yet?


----------



## Sogeking (Jul 28, 2006)

1 week. Then I get my laptop back. I have to write summer reading stuff.


----------



## Fysh (Jul 28, 2006)

Yaaay!  Haha, I remember having to do summer reading.  That blows.  What do you have to read?


----------



## Gaara_Maniac (Jul 29, 2006)

cool, ryubaka's finally back!!
Hooray!!


----------



## Fysh (Jul 29, 2006)

btw ryu, reduce that freakishly large sig of yours.  It expands my page.  Here:


Edit:  Ah, he missed it.  Tch.


----------



## Gaara_Maniac (Jul 29, 2006)

lol...wad does ryubaka's sig means?i dun understand that language


----------



## Naruto514 (Jul 29, 2006)

gaara, fysh is talking a bout the signature of ryubaka


----------



## Fysh (Jul 29, 2006)

no no, gaara's talking about the French in ryu's sig.

I can't give you a direct translation really, but "pervers!" obviously means perverted and "qu'est-ce qu'elle fout la?" means something like "_what_ is she touching????" (actually, "fout" is a form of the verb foutre, "to fuck.")  So what basically happened is they touched each other in a perverted manner without meaning to.

But you know they both liked it


----------



## BakaKage (Jul 29, 2006)

ok fanart time again, another one for the kakashi interview.


----------



## Gaara_Maniac (Jul 29, 2006)

lol wad a perverted sig...btw is DS online?


----------



## RaineJoybringer (Jul 29, 2006)

Kakashi fanart makes me smile


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 29, 2006)

LOL!  That's perfect XD!!!

Anyway, tomorrow I'll start the final process in finalizing the magazine.  It should be done by August 1st.  Awesome gif btw, Laura. ^^

And welcome back Ryu, took you long enough =P




OHHHH, and yeah, wait til you see the staff pic this time... I'm rather proud of myself when I started sketching it up.  He he he.


----------



## Fysh (Jul 29, 2006)

@DS:  Thanks ^^ I like the disco ball.

Also, could you do one thing to my article?  On the second page of the elements article, put an asterisk by Kisame's name (because the latest chapter confirmed him as a water type!  Gosh, what a surprise.) Thanks!

I can't wait to see the staff pic...they're always a treat for me 

@Bakakage:  Kakashi=*drool*


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 29, 2006)

Alright Suz, I'll try to remember to remind you about the change. =P

And Laura, I'll do that as well.  I thought it was pretty obvious, but it's nice to have some confirmation. XD

Okie, so... now that most of the magazine is pretty much complete, anyone have any ideas for next month, September?


----------



## Fysh (Jul 29, 2006)

I think maybe I'll finally get to that random oro article I thought of like 2 months ago.  Perhaps I'll also be motivated to do another travel article...I kind of wanted to to rock country.  Also, it's likely that I'll think of things as the month goes on (as with the elements article.)

But now I shall try and think of ideas for someone else to do...hmmm....


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 29, 2006)

Oh yeah, Suz and I were talking about an article with the Sound 5 and Oro looking all J-Rocked out.  The Sound nins... Malice Mizer style. XD


----------



## Fysh (Jul 29, 2006)

Oh yeah, if we're doing sort of an "oro" or "sound"-ish theme, we could also put in an article about kinjutsus, and why they're forbidden, and who they're forbidden to (like some jounins seem to be able to perform some kinjutsu, like kage bunshin.)


----------



## Mansewerz (Jul 29, 2006)

I think I can help with straight shots of the character, just tell me what to draw and I can help. Some of my work is Jounin uzumaki Naruto, Hatake Kakashi (its based off of another pic, but I like it), Hyuga Neji, black and white, and Jiraiya with a kunai in his hand (not that good, but i'm still adapting to different positions.)Tell me what you need.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 29, 2006)

Fysh said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, if we're doing sort of an "oro" or "sound"-ish theme, we could also put in an article about kinjutsus, and why they're forbidden, and who they're forbidden to (like some jounins seem to be able to perform some kinjutsu, like kage bunshin.)


Actually, it's been stated that the Kage Bunshin isn't the kinjutsu, but the Tajyuu Kage Bunshin is, only due to the fact that it has high chakra consumption (and that it's also in the databook too), but I like that idea for an article. ^^  I guess we'll have to start reading up on some of the databooks now XD

We could do something like MTV Cribs and check Oro's place out... like a big ass extension of the Oro Decorating Article.  

And Mansewerz, that'd be a great help.  Do you mind posting some of your works so we could all see what they look like?


----------



## Fysh (Jul 29, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> Actually, it's been stated that the Kage Bunshin isn't the kinjutsu, but the Tajyuu Kage Bunshin is, only due to the fact that it has high chakra consumption (and that it's also in the databook too), but I like that idea for an article. ^^  I guess we'll have to start reading up on some of the databooks now XD
> 
> We could do something like MTV Cribs and check Oro's place out... like a big ass extension of the Oro Decorating Article.



Feh, details.  Well, that's why it's an article for someone else to write.  I've never looked at the databooks, actually, and so people are always correcting me over stuff like that.

Hmm...I've also got some ideas for that sai article I was going to write with their fc, so maybe I'll have that done by next month as well.  Got to have some non-oro-based stuff, and poor Sai hasn't been getting any love 

Maybe...we could do something fun like hide akatsuki members randomly around the pages, lol.  Or a where's waldo type thing!  How fun ^^ Is anyone good at designing word games, like crosswords? we could have a games section or something!  But maybe that's a stupid idea...


----------



## AkamaruKiba92 (Jul 29, 2006)

I think thats a good idea about the Akatsuki thing, maybe we could partner with the guy who makes the Akatsuki cartoons even


----------



## Mansewerz (Jul 29, 2006)

Sure its spoiler tagged. Here you go.


*Spoiler*: _pics_ 










I'm not the best, but i can draw and the Jiraiya one isn't that good, since I'm still not that good with different positions, but i can draw straight shots. Angles aren't my forte.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 29, 2006)

Fysh said:
			
		

> Feh, details.  Well, that's why it's an article for someone else to write.  I've never looked at the databooks, actually, and so people are always correcting me over stuff like that.
> 
> Hmm...I've also got some ideas for that sai article I was going to write with their fc, so maybe I'll have that done by next month as well.  Got to have some non-oro-based stuff, and poor Sai hasn't been getting any love
> 
> Maybe...we could do something fun like hide akatsuki members randomly around the pages, lol.  Or a where's waldo type thing!  How fun ^^ Is anyone good at designing word games, like crosswords? we could have a games section or something!  But maybe that's a stupid idea...


LOL I'm just messing with ya. =P

But perhaps we could have a monthly art class with Sai or something, kinda like how we do Oro's decorating. XD

And I like those ideas a lot.  I think we have to expand a bit more on our magazine now that it has the basics down.

Mansewerz, I'll check out your pics when I get back home.  The work server blocks those pics. =/


----------



## BakaKage (Jul 29, 2006)

umm DS/Suz I thought the colors/shading were a bit too sharp on the Kakashi interview pic I softened them up a bit and did more cleaning on the lines so this one should be a better version.


----------



## Fysh (Jul 29, 2006)

BakaKage said:
			
		

> umm DS/Suz I thought the colors/shading were a bit too sharp on the Kakashi interview pic I softened them up a bit and did more cleaning on the lines so this one should be a better version.


 Yeh, I kinda like that softer version better. カカシは teh smex です!

(And that's about as much japanese as i know.)


----------



## Gaara_Maniac (Jul 29, 2006)

erm...who is suzbot? never heard of him/her..


----------



## RaineJoybringer (Jul 29, 2006)

^.^ I don't have any ideas at the moment, but I'm always willing to help out on anything if you guys want!


----------



## Fysh (Jul 29, 2006)

> erm...who is suzbot? never heard of him/her..


suzbot=suzuhiko, she changed her name.


----------



## Gaara_Maniac (Jul 30, 2006)

ohh...thanks for replying me...can i ask...when willbe the august issue out?


----------



## Anego (Jul 30, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> Actually, it's been stated that the Kage Bunshin isn't the kinjutsu, but the Tajyuu Kage Bunshin is, only due to the fact that it has high chakra consumption (and that it's also in the databook too), but I like that idea for an article. ^^  I guess we'll have to start reading up on some of the databooks now XD
> 
> We could do something like MTV Cribs and check Oro's place out... like a big ass extension of the Oro Decorating Article.
> 
> And Mansewerz, that'd be a great help.  Do you mind posting some of your works so we could all see what they look like?



hahahaha, funny, actually for Sept issue, Oro's deco is about his room and his activity. So i guess, it will be fit XD I already have his bedroom layout (top view) and his kitchen. If this is about "MTV Cribs", we can 'stop' his decoration article for 2-3 months. i'll change with other Villain-character with different subject (maybe... 'how to make indie movie production')

@ Laura: nice advertising *go dancing*
@ Ryuubaka: welcome back
@ BK: this time i'm ready with handkerchief when the nosebleeding attacked XD


----------



## Mansewerz (Jul 30, 2006)

How about a first aid section with Tsunade like with the first aid tip of the issue, and possibly a cooking section with Ramen girl and Naruto. A Where are they now? section with all the bad guys and criminals or other characters like Tazuna.


----------



## AkamaruKiba92 (Jul 30, 2006)

I could do a cooking thing, my mom has got ten million recipes and i can copy em onto here or something.


----------



## Fysh (Jul 30, 2006)

Hmm, well if you want to do a cooking article, that's cool.  You probably only need to do one recipe, my suggestion is to do something that's either from Japanese culture and is surprisingly easy to make (like sushi, I love sushi!)

Or no! I have an idea.  You could do something like "Akamaru's Puppy Chow!" You know that "puppy chow" you make out of chex, chocolate, peanut butter, and is coated with powdered sugar?  Mmm, delicious.  I want some now.

But whatever you decide to do, don't put too complicated of a recipe up there.  I have a feeling our target audience don't have too many experienced cooks among them ^^


----------



## Kissed_by_Kakashi (Jul 30, 2006)

Fysh said:
			
		

> Hmm, well if you want to do a cooking article, that's cool.  You probably only need to do one recipe, my suggestion is to do something that's either from Japanese culture and is surprisingly easy to make (like sushi, I love sushi!)
> 
> Or no! I have an idea.  You could do something like "Akamaru's Puppy Chow!" You know that "puppy chow" you make out of chex, chocolate, peanut butter, and is coated with powdered sugar?  Mmm, delicious.  I want some now.
> 
> But whatever you decide to do, don't put too complicated of a recipe up there.  I have a feeling our target audience don't have too many experienced cooks among them ^^


agreed laura!yum...puppy chow!^^


----------



## Fysh (Jul 30, 2006)

Yes, it is delicious  but I just ate a bunch of cheese (as is my weakness...) so I won't eat any now ^^

So that article will be done by AkamaruKiba92.  Btw AK92, since it's already associated with Akamaru you don't have to associate it with the ramen girl (what's her name again?  Ayame?  Somthing common like that.) or Naruto if you don't want to.  (Naruto doesn't cook, anyway, he just makes cup ramens. 

KBK-chan, do you want to write an article, or would you rather stick to your arts?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 30, 2006)

bad news everyone, my computer crashed today and i'm in the process of retrieving all the files.  I'm totally pissed off right now cuz I was gonna finish finalizing today, but I restarted my comp since it was acting up on me and it wouldn't restart.  I was going to overwrite windows, but that would have meant losing EVERYTHING I've ever done... so I'm installing a new hard drive on it and hoping I can get all the other info back onto it.  Wish me luck. >.<


----------



## Kissed_by_Kakashi (Jul 30, 2006)

*wishes DS luck*
nope laura.i like fan art better.truth is i couldn't wright an artical if my life depended on it! yup!


----------



## Fysh (Jul 30, 2006)

@DS:  Poor DS.  I hate computer troubles.  They have been significantly reduced since I got my mac.  When I had a dell, I had to get the motherboard replaced 5 times (that's right, count 'em!  5) in a year, and the hard drive replaced twice.  Talk about crap.  Haha, bad things always seem to happen right when the magazine is supposed to come out...

@KBK-chan: aight!  Make us lots of pretty pictures, yup ^^


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 30, 2006)

Yeah, I'm getting a Mac after I probably move out.  This thing's given me too much bleh. XD

Well, now everything is working out now, I just have to reinstall PS now... =/


----------



## Kissed_by_Kakashi (Jul 30, 2006)

good DS.^^and i'll make pretty piccys laura-hime!


----------



## Fysh (Jul 30, 2006)

Yay!   KBK-hime's pretty piccys 

Man, I'd be pretty much screwed if I had to reinstall photoshop, I think...I didn't exactly get an install disc...

Edit: Hey DS, what were you thinking of for the cover next month?


----------



## Kissed_by_Kakashi (Jul 30, 2006)

yeah.whats the cover gonna be DS?
laura:


----------



## Fysh (Jul 31, 2006)

Oh ho!  You think you can out-glomp me?
  Shannaro!!

    

take THAT! ^^


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 31, 2006)

LOL glompfest! XD

Hmmm... well are we gonna go with the Sound Village theme then?

If that's the case, we should go for a cover spread like this...


But the Sound Five instead. XD


----------



## Fysh (Jul 31, 2006)

OOOhhh fun!!  You're going to write a sound 5 article then?  For the background of something you should use their curse seals.  Especially the spider guy (I forgot their names ), his was cool.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 31, 2006)

I mean, we could do a double issue with the Sound.  One of them having Oro looking like Marilyn Manson and the Sound 5 cover too.


----------



## Fysh (Jul 31, 2006)

Maybe you could just do oro on the cover, and like a "centerfold" of the sound five?  Cuz pictures like the example you posted don't fit that well on covers, I feel like...


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 31, 2006)

Fair enough.  We haven't really had a centerfold anyway so this would be the best time to start XD


----------



## Fysh (Jul 31, 2006)

SM #4 will be the start of many exciting things, it seems ^^  (<--btw, I picked up excessive use of this from you.   I know I'm inclined to pick up speech habits, I didn't realize it could happen online too...)


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 31, 2006)

When you start using this... XD  then I'll be really surprised. =P

But yeah, I do the same thing too.  It's really bad when I'm in Georgia or Texas...


----------



## Fysh (Jul 31, 2006)

Try moving from Chicago to New Orleans.  I say "y'all" all the time now.  When I went to Tennessee it was bad too, when I got back my friends yelled at me for doing a crappy southern accent all the time (It wasn't intentional!  Really!) and then when I went to France the same thing happened with an English accent...


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 31, 2006)

Yeah, I know what you mean.  Y'all is now a permanent part of my vocabulary mixed in with my Californian accent.  Sometimes the English accent will come out every once in awhile when I'm with Suz in England too.  It's so freaking weird. XD


----------



## Kissed_by_Kakashi (Jul 31, 2006)

ok laura you asked for it:

  :toliet  

XP hehehe^^


----------



## Fysh (Jul 31, 2006)

Okay, this calls for reinforcements.



har har...all this glomping is wearing on my knees...i bain't so young anymores...


----------



## Kissed_by_Kakashi (Jul 31, 2006)

i cant see you pics! oh well....


----------



## Fysh (Jul 31, 2006)

Ah, well, that's pics from deviantart for you.  They're a bit flaky on the forums.  It's too bad, the last one is a really cute kitty.

But this is the last one, good ol' traditional 

We should stop spamming up the thread with such sillyness


----------



## Molekage (Jul 31, 2006)

just wanted to say good job guys!

um, if you ever need some artwork, i'd love to get involved. i think i'm a decent artist, so just let me know


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 31, 2006)

I have to start writing everyone's names down who would like to help as artists.  We could definately use the variety in styles and my hand could rest a bit too. XD

BTW... this issue is gonna be more than 40 pages long! O_o


----------



## Molekage (Jul 31, 2006)

sound 5 huh, let me get back to you on that. i've never drawn them before so i need to see if i can do it without getting really annoyed first 

tatuya with a mohawk is the way to go


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 31, 2006)

Molekage said:
			
		

> sound 5 huh, let me get back to you on that. i've never drawn them before so i need to see if i can do it without getting really annoyed first
> 
> tatuya with a mohawk is the way to go


That's exactly what I'm talking about!  Get creative! =D


----------



## Airgrinder (Jul 31, 2006)

When is the next issue due, I want to wrok on mine ASAP


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 31, 2006)

Shoot, if you're talking about September's... it would be about the 25th of August.


----------



## Fysh (Jul 31, 2006)

Okay, let me go check my PMs.  The only ones I think of off the top of my head that I worked with were harlita, KBK-chan, and AkamaruKiba92 (who was very concerned about getting in the staff picture, btw, he pmed me about it ).  Other than that I'm pretty sure I just did my own articles, but let me check.  Also, didn't Goomba finish his violin article?

Edit: Yeah, that was it.  Also, Quonina (who changed her name recently from that, I like the old one better ) said she was going to get involved later (maybe October or something,) but no one else I know of (besides who you've got on that list and the ones I mentioned in the above paragraph) contributed.  I've just been bombarded with, "when's the next issue coming out???" questions


----------



## Mansewerz (Jul 31, 2006)

How about music section with Tayuya


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 31, 2006)

LOL, where are people asking you about the next issue?  I get it here and there, but nothing to the point of madness. XD

So... I dunno if I should put them in the pic.  Core staff, for the most part, are those who have contributed more than once.  I guess I can have them cameo in the background, but nothing too intense as I've already pretty much layed down the ink for the staff pic.  If I'm gonna put AkamaruKiba92 in the pic, I'm gonna have to add everyone else as well.  Not to say that I don't want to, but it wasn't intended in the beginning.  What do you think?

As for the violin thread, Goomba PMed earlier in the month about not being able to finish it for August, so it's alright.



			
				Mansewerz said:
			
		

> How about music section with Tayuya


Why not?  Why don't you make an article about that? ^^


----------



## Molekage (Jul 31, 2006)

your staff pic really shouldn't have anyone who you can't consider staff, ie contributed only once. i don't think guy should be in it, because then EVERYONE is going to request there pic and thats just stupid. of course i'm a newbie here, so i don't REALLY know whats going on


----------



## Fysh (Jul 31, 2006)

Well, I personally don't have a preference.  I know I'll be in it, so everyone else doesn't matter ^^ But yeah, I think it's be fine to have a rule that you have to contribute for at least two issues or something, since we've gotten going.  If we start having tons of people contribute just one small thing or another, I guess you can't be expected to draw them all. Or something major to one issue. But how do you judge?  The people who spam up the thread the most?  Cuz I know some people mostly communicate with us through PMs. How do you decide which contributions are more important than others?  Well, luckily I'm not the editor-in-chief, so I don't gots to decide on the rules


----------



## 2Shea (Jul 31, 2006)

You guys have been doing a great job w/ the project, I can't wait to see the next issue


----------



## RaineJoybringer (Jul 31, 2006)

Got any things for me to write/draw for next issue? :3

I've just swapped over into a writing degree at uni- I've been inspired.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 31, 2006)

RaineJoybringer said:
			
		

> Got any things for me to write/draw for next issue? :3
> 
> I've just swapped over into a writing degree at uni- I've been inspired.


Oh... congrats! ^^

Lets see then, since we're focusing on the Sound now.  Um... maybe you could write an article on the Sound 5 and their fashion sense/style or you could interview them on their J-Rock tour, I dunno. XD  I was going to draw them similar to this as a centerfold...



You could definately draw singular pics of them as well too. ^^  Just let your imagination run wild.

And Laura, as for the staff pic, I'll stick to my rule for the 2 issues until you're considered core.  It just makes it easier for now.  No hard feelings to those who aren't in, ya know?

@ 2Shea: thanks man!  Where's that advert you were talking about? XD


----------



## Molekage (Jul 31, 2006)

hey donkey show, you want kimimaro in that sound 5 pic? or just the 4?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 31, 2006)

All 5 of them! ^^


----------



## Molekage (Jul 31, 2006)

yes, editor san. right away ^^


----------



## Mansewerz (Aug 1, 2006)

use mole kage, hes a good artist.


----------



## Mansewerz (Aug 1, 2006)

oh, btw, I'd like to do a Tayuya article, but I'm not a musician, so I'm not good. I could start off with basic stuff like cleaning your instrument and that kinda stuff, maybe put into some musical notes. Also, I don't have publisher or anything so if it is an article, it will just be text. Do we have any musicians here? maybe we could work together.

Lastly, i have some of my latest work. Mostly reproductions cuz i need inspiration, but I could go off the top of my head, but bear with me, I'm not that advanced yet. However, the Naruto one is quite real, all my own work. 



*Still trying to perfect my craft. Hope I can help in a big way with the whole project! -Mansewerz*


----------



## RaineJoybringer (Aug 1, 2006)

>.< I'd love to draw Tayuya in J-rock gear...


----------



## Molekage (Aug 1, 2006)

how do you like these apples



something i pumped out really fast


----------



## RaineJoybringer (Aug 1, 2006)

That looks awesome o.o


----------



## RockLee (Aug 1, 2006)

I may be interested in writing an article or two. I think this is a pretty neat idea.

Can't do the art, though. 

If youa want references, ask Spectrum, or better yet go to the Naruwards Thread Spectrum created. If I can dig up the link, I'll post it.

I wrote something for an award there, and it's pretty good, if I do say so myself. 

If you want a sample of my writing, check out the The 2005 Naruwards Thread and what I wrote for it.


----------



## Fysh (Aug 1, 2006)

OMG molekage, that is totally awesome. 

@Rocklee: of course, we'd love to have you! ^^


----------



## Molekage (Aug 1, 2006)

hey fysh, when is my deadline for coloring that? i'm the kind of unfinished fanart (just check any of my threads )

glad you like it!


----------



## Fysh (Aug 1, 2006)

Hmm...I think September's deadline is the 25th of August.  So you've got some time...although as usual, sooner is better than later   But I hear you, I've got a bunch of unfinished things too.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 1, 2006)

cool, thanks for allowing me to jump on board. i'll try to do it soon 

i hope to get to know you and ds while working with you as well


----------



## Fysh (Aug 1, 2006)

Yep, you'll get to know all our interesting ways, and as soon as you figure out what it is, you'll start calling me by my real name like everyone else in this thread does

Well, off to bed now.  Nighty night!


----------



## RockLee (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks! It's a bit late, but I have a question:

Do we get assignments, or do we just type something up, or what? I need a direction, man!


----------



## Gaara_Maniac (Aug 1, 2006)

hmm..should i make the kakashi monthly jutsu for september yet?then i could rest in august cause august is my examination month...sorry for not replying...hehe...


----------



## Anego (Aug 1, 2006)

Sound 5? Kimimaroooo? Argh! ^-^ *1000 claps*

DS: your new template totally unable to use in my comp. This time, everytime I click Text, it crashed my Adobe (even not clicking Calibris)  So, I came up with idea: I copy-merge your template and create new file. At least, it work 

the result is like this (I made a Yamanaka Store advertising for fun, but if you like, you can put it for Sept issue *lol*) -->


DS, does the font-type at the picture is still same with your template? I'm afraid my Adobe had automatically convert it to my available fonts..
and if you want this pic, I will send the original size. I just realize that flickr.com had resize to max 688x1024 pixel


----------



## Fysh (Aug 1, 2006)

@Rocklee:  Hmm, for the past few months, DS has come up with a list of ideas that you can choose from.  However, you're completely welcome to think of an idea for an article on your own.  (I've done both.)  I don't know if he's going to make a list this month or not--you can do that kinjutsu article I mentioned before.  Or not.  It's really open ended.  Do what you like, be creative ^^

@Gaara: yeah, you can make your article whenever you want!  There's no problem if you make it now.

@dhei: Actually, that ad is very cute!  I like it!


----------



## Kissed_by_Kakashi (Aug 1, 2006)

tis very cute dhei! though she could use a vail.but thats just me!still looks good!


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 1, 2006)

Mansewerz said:
			
		

> oh, btw, I'd like to do a Tayuya article, but I'm not a musician, so I'm not good. I could start off with basic stuff like cleaning your instrument and that kinda stuff, maybe put into some musical notes. Also, I don't have publisher or anything so if it is an article, it will just be text. Do we have any musicians here? maybe we could work together.
> 
> Lastly, i have some of my latest work. Mostly reproductions cuz i need inspiration, but I could go off the top of my head, but bear with me, I'm not that advanced yet. However, the Naruto one is quite real, all my own work.
> 
> ...


That's totally fine actually.  If you need help, just let us know. ^^  With the Tayuya article though, I was thinking more along the lines of music tastes that she would like or recommend, like either j-rock or rock in general. It can be anything really, not necessarily rock. ^^  The reason I bring this up is because Goomba already has something with Sakon about playing the violin.  Having two instrument articles in one issue is a tad much.

But thanks and I'm looking forward to seeing your work, just like everyone else is here. ^^

@ Raine:  It'd be cool if we had some of your chibi's here and there too. ^^

@ Molekage:  Run with that idea.  I like it lots so far. =)

@ Rock Lee:  I read the Naruwards bit you did.  Looks really good! ^^  As for direction, I'll come up with something within the next 2 days as to what I'd like to see in next month's issue, which is going to be focused on the Sound.  I'll also PM all of you with the tentative articles for next month as well.  But if you have any ideas to throw at us, too, lemme know for sure. ^^

@ Gaara:  Why not work on it now?  ^^

@ nara:  Wow that's a cool advert, do you mind if I use it for the August issue?  Also, for the adverts on the issue, you dont have to use the template.  It looks odd with it on, tbh.


----------



## Anego (Aug 1, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> @ nara:  Wow that's a cool advert, do you mind if I use it for the August issue?  Also, for the adverts on the issue, you dont have to use the template.  It looks odd with it on, tbh.



Ya, you can use for August issue. I though you are finished em all and won't add anything for now XD I'll send you via e-mail. It's pdf. I'd already convert the typos, so you don't have to worry em. Yeah, I though it's odd too with the template XD but i dunno your 'style' about advertising. That's why I keep the template, too.

anyway, what is 'tbh' and 'bbq'?

@Laura & KbK: thank you! XD it's first time I can draw better in shading, make details on hair + eyes. Uh, I really didn't think about the veil! >.<

EDIT: I sent it to DS email.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 1, 2006)

LOL, it's okie.  TBH means "to be honest" and BBQ is "bar-b-que" like the stuff that Chouji eats, Korean BBQ.

And I think that picture that you drew is great.  Fits the theme very well for the advert. ^^


----------



## Anego (Aug 1, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> LOL, it's okie.  TBH means "to be honest" and BBQ is "bar-b-que" like the stuff that Chouji eats, Korean BBQ.
> 
> And I think that picture that you drew is great.  Fits the theme very well for the advert. ^^



huhihihihihihihi, thanks for explanation. XD
and thx for taking the advert for August issue. I'm flattered XD


----------



## Molekage (Aug 1, 2006)

hey donkey show, should i spread the characters out more? you said something about a centerfold or something?


----------



## Mansewerz (Aug 1, 2006)

Is there anything you'd like to draw or a picture you have seen and want me to reproduct (yes, still a beginner), but you might have seen my work, so i'm pretty good at looking at stuff and remaking it. Now, Anything specific I should draw though? Or give me a verbal description and I can try.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 1, 2006)

by the way mans, you have been getting much better. what you are doing is great practice 

personally, for this project, if you are going to reproduce things it might be better to learn how to do coloring and just color manga... but of course, i'm not donkeyshow nor a staff member (yet )


----------



## Sogeking (Aug 1, 2006)

harharhar, 1 1/2 weeks, then I am back in full.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 1, 2006)

@ MoleKage - I think that setup is just fine for now.  I wanna see how it's going to look completed. =)

@ Mansewerz - Hmmmmm, see if you could draw... Oro like having a picnic with Kabuto on Manda's head.  I could definately use that for the Oro article. ^^

@ Ryubaka - Ah, almost out of incarceration I see. =P


----------



## Molekage (Aug 1, 2006)

HA. that a hilarious idea. no sasuke with them on the picnic?


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 1, 2006)

Ah why the fuck not right? XD


----------



## Molekage (Aug 1, 2006)

seriously, sasuke needs some love. i mean, what, does oro just keep him in his room all day? i'm sure they go on picnics all the time together


----------



## Mansewerz (Aug 1, 2006)

I just have to say, I made this pic right when i saw the request, I did it fast, made it cartoony on purpose seeing as this is somewhat a joke. Tell me if you want a change or any adds.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 1, 2006)

mans. come now. its not a joke 

HAHAHA thats hilarious!


----------



## Sasukesux (Aug 1, 2006)

Hey guys!  It's Fysh (I'm posting under my friend's name) and Mansewerz, I have a room full of people who just got a good hearty laugh over that picture.  It pwns 
(Btw, I won't post under this name prolly again.  Be nice to this here fellow )


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 1, 2006)

No, that's alright... Sasuke sux anyway. XD


----------



## Molekage (Aug 1, 2006)

donkey show, i just thought of another question. should fatty be wearing a laker jersey, seeing how the laker's don't exist in narutoverse? if not, what kind of jersey do you recommend?


----------



## Fysh (Aug 1, 2006)

> No, that's alright... Sasuke sux anyway. XD


Noooo...I wub Sasuke


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 1, 2006)

LOL, it's okie Laura.  You don't have to be in denial. =P  (i kid, i kid)



			
				Molekage said:
			
		

> donkey show, i just thought of another question. should fatty be wearing a laker jersey, seeing how the laker's don't exist in narutoverse? if not, what kind of jersey do you recommend?



Um, put the sound symbol instead of the Lakers.  Fits in with the Narutoverse. ^^

EDIT: Hey Laura, what did akamarukiba92 do again?  I completely forgot while going through all theses works. XD


----------



## Molekage (Aug 1, 2006)

hm... how about the jazz


----------



## RaineJoybringer (Aug 1, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> @ Raine:  It'd be cool if we had some of your chibi's here and there too. ^^



 Awesome idea. I shall have to come up with something then!


----------



## Mansewerz (Aug 1, 2006)

oh, so should I redo the picnic or leave it as is?


----------



## Molekage (Aug 1, 2006)

i think it looks fine, there are some atonomical details hear and there, but seeing how someone will probably be editing in photoshop before it goes in so its more presentable, i don't think its a problem. good job mans!

btw, sorry i havven't said anything about your sig. for some reason, some pics on the form has stopped showing up for me, and your sig is included :sweat


----------



## BakaKage (Aug 1, 2006)

so when's the release?


----------



## Fysh (Aug 1, 2006)

DS said:
			
		

> Hey Laura, what did akamarukiba92 do again? I completely forgot while going through all theses works. XD



He wrote the team 7 interview.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 2, 2006)

BakaKage said:
			
		

> so when's the release?


I would have been done with most of it yesterday, but I got sick and fell asleep for 13 hours without realizing it. O_o

Anyway, it should be released by the end of today or tomorrow morning! ^^


----------



## Fysh (Aug 2, 2006)

Hopefully you finish it today in time for the agony party


----------



## Kissed_by_Kakashi (Aug 2, 2006)

i cant wait to read it!.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 2, 2006)

LOL I know, I know.  I'm agonizing over all this right now. XD

Anyway, I got caught up with some editing issues.  Gaara_mania forgot to change the "jutsu of the month" part on top of his restaurant articles.  I'm pretty much going to have to overhaul those because they're all jumbled and whatnot as well. >.<


----------



## Molekage (Aug 2, 2006)

you can do it donkey show! i believe in you!


----------



## BakaKage (Aug 2, 2006)

sweet can't wait for the release. GO DS GO!!!!


----------



## Mansewerz (Aug 2, 2006)

ya, i can't wait for this release. will all the pages be in there?


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 2, 2006)

Mansewerz said:
			
		

> ya, i can't wait for this release. will all the pages be in there?


Oh yeah... I'm guessing around 50 pages. O_o


----------



## Molekage (Aug 2, 2006)

thats a fricking huge mag. good job ds


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks! ^^  It hurts my fingers making it. XD

Anyway, here's a little teaser to satiate your appetites for the mag's release.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 2, 2006)

yo ds, who drew that and who colored it? because i'm still a newbe at color and inking


----------



## Fysh (Aug 2, 2006)

^Twas Bakakage!!  His art pwns!


----------



## Molekage (Aug 2, 2006)

SOMEDAY I MUST SURPASS HIM 

maybe. i just got to draw more and keep learning 

hi fysh! you have to edit a lot yeah?


----------



## Kissed_by_Kakashi (Aug 2, 2006)

@_@ 50 pages........thats a lot.but I still can't wait! and hi laura-hime!


----------



## Anego (Aug 2, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> Thanks! ^^  It hurts my fingers making it. XD
> 
> Anyway, here's a little teaser to satiate your appetites for the mag's release.



OMG.... *startled* THAT is awsome, DS!
50 pages? gosh,... we're going to make VOGUE or Cosmo? XD that's alot of pages! ^-^
And DS, I support you. Get it finished soon and i'll give you SAKE to celebrate your engagement!


----------



## Fysh (Aug 2, 2006)

@Molekage: Yeah, I edit some, but I'm not doing anything right now.  DS hasn't asked me to, and I don't know exactly what the process of finalization entails...if he asked me to do something, I'd do it  He does a lot more than I do, I think. Why?

Konban wa, KBK-chan!


----------



## Molekage (Aug 2, 2006)

no reason really, i just like asking questions, seeing how i'm still a newb around here. i need to get to work on my art... but i started the line art!


----------



## Fysh (Aug 2, 2006)

Molekage said:
			
		

> no reason really, i just like asking questions, seeing how i'm still a newb around here. i need to get to work on my art... but i started the line art!


Ah, indeed  You're ahead of me, I haven't really started anything for next month so much, except I wrote part of my interview with Sai...wanna read it?  It's not near done but...you can still see it.  Tis amusing.


----------



## RaineJoybringer (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm even more excited over this than the next Naruto chapter >.< 

Yay DS! *starts setting up a table with party stuff*


----------



## Molekage (Aug 2, 2006)

@fysh, sure! that sounds like fun. thanks!

i'm just going to say that you and ds are awesome. i feel very welcomed


----------



## Fysh (Aug 2, 2006)

Aight, here you goes:


*Spoiler*: _Some Sai interview_ 



Shinobi Magazine: So here I am with the newest addition to Team Seven, an ANBU named Sai.  Thanks for joining us today.
Sai: My pleasure, pigtails-san.
SM: Pigtails-san?
Sai: Yes, because you have pigtails.
SM: I’ve never heard that one before.
Sai: Well, I’ve read it’s important to have nicknames to establish closeness.  And I hope to become good friends with you during this interview, pigtails-san.
SM: Er, well, you know it isn’t necessary to have nicknames for everyone…
Sai: It isn’t?
SM: No…and neither is it necessary to come up with nicknames right away.  They are something that comes naturally as a friendship goes on.  And some of my friends I just call by their names, no nicknames.
Sai: Ah, I see…so many things I have to learn about this.  And some can only be learned from experience…
SM: Well, tell us what else you have learned in your reading.
.
.
.
(I haven’t written this middle part yet.  It'll be about his books and friendship, prolly.)
.
.
.
(This will be a semi-abrupt change of subject)
SM: So, Ino or Sakura?
Sai: E-eh?  What do you mean?
SM: Which would you want to date?
Sai: Oh, well…ano…I know Sakura better, and she seems a little nicer, but it seems like Naruto has his eye on her…
SM: Well, who cares about him, though.
Sai: Er, since I just got into his good graces, and he’s one of the first real friends I’ve had since my brother, I don’t want to make him angry.  Besides, Sakura acts like such a hag sometimes.  Although Ino doesn’t seem too great either…both of them have such strong personalities, I wish I could have a little say in a relationship…I mean, I’m used to following orders without question in ANBU, I don’t need it at home.  Plus, I read that in an ideal relationship, the partners should be more or less equals…but I don’t know, maybe Sakura or Ino has a nicer side they don’t show normally…
SM: You’re stalling.  Decide.
Sai: Um, both?
SM: Ha ha! Yeah right.  In a perfect world.
Sai: Then, um, neither?
SM: No, you have to choose.  It’s for the fans!
Sai: Well, then…I’m going to have to say that, come to think of it, I probably shouldn’t be starting romantic relationships right now at all.  I think I’ll stick to learning how to have a successful friendship first.
Peanut Gallery:  Booo!  What a cop-out!
Sai: Why is there popcorn being thrown at us?
SM: I have no idea.  Well, since that topic was a failure, let’s talk about your art.  Could you, for instance, make a popcorn chain out of this here popcorn?
Sai:  I believe that falls under the general category of “crafts.”  And yes, any run-of-the-mill three-year-old could also make a popcorn chain.
SM: Indeed, heheh.  Well, tell us about your art then.
Sai: Well, I’ve been drawing and painting since before I can remember—I have some sketchbooks laying around from when I was really little that have some, well, rather interesting pictures in them.  *laughs*  Then while I was training in ANBU, my instructor saw me sketching while I was bored and thought I had such a talent in it and could draw exactly what I wanted fairly quickly, so he said I should find some way to incorporate it into my ninjutsu.  And that’s how I got my art jutsu.
SM: Can you go into more detail about how you developed it? I’d like to--
Sai: No, that’s my secret. Develop your own specialty jutsu.
SM: Tch. Foiled again.
.
.
.
(Aaand that's as far as I've gotten.  I might talk about ANBU or his childhood briefly here.)




And thanks   We try to keep it a fun "work" environment around here.  It doesn't hurt that most of the staff are awesome too!


----------



## Molekage (Aug 2, 2006)

that. is. awesome!!!

i think for that part about the book you should maybe tie him into make out paradise  maybe that could lead to the ino sakura question


----------



## Mansewerz (Aug 2, 2006)

this is just an internet magazine, not a real mag i can hold in my hands rite? either is good


----------



## Fysh (Aug 2, 2006)

@MoleKage: LOL, maybe I should!  The ideas are already forming in my head.  I got some good ones in Sai fc too, it's awesome to throw these things around since ppl on the forum have good suggestions ^^

@Mansewerz: yep, it's just on the internet.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 2, 2006)

do you guys just bounce ideas off each other here as well? seems like a good place to do it...

what should i do for kimimaro's hair? i don't really like it... any good ideas?

i've also decided to give fatty a utah jazz jersey


----------



## Fysh (Aug 2, 2006)

Yeah, we bounce around here sometimes...bouncebouncebouncebounce

Well, since Kimimaro just doesn't look right without longer hair...give him a 'fro.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 2, 2006)

HAH. thats a good idea... but hows that possible with his hair

dreadlocks maybe?


----------



## RaineJoybringer (Aug 2, 2006)

Kimimaro mullet!  Or maybe like Super Saiyan hair?


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 2, 2006)

Mansewerz said:
			
		

> this is just an internet magazine, not a real mag i can hold in my hands rite? either is good


If you print it out, it can be in your hands. XD


----------



## Fysh (Aug 2, 2006)

oooh, that's even better.  As ghetto as possible.
Btw, I really like the spider guy (I forgot his name) in that drawing.  (Did I say that before?  Maybe.  He's my favorite of the sound 5.)

Edit: DS! Do you have any last-minute stuff for Laura to do?


----------



## Molekage (Aug 2, 2006)

thanks! did you like kidomaru's spiderman beenie?


----------



## Fysh (Aug 3, 2006)

lol yes indeedy  Once you get done with it, I'll prolly use him for a new ava.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 3, 2006)

@ raine joy bringer, i drew him wearing a suit... dunno how well that would go...

fysh, in that case i better do an extra good job on him


----------



## Anego (Aug 3, 2006)

Sorry for rarely speaking. My internet connection keeps dropping here..

@ Laura: nice article of Sai. Anyway, is he in ANBU? I though he was in other organization (ach! I forgot the name). I haven't yet reading 317 if he's in ANBU now. So far, I only know Yamato in ANBU.

@ Molekage: yay! dreadlock.. oh...
*imagine...* well... I just hoping he has a longer hair, shiny longer hair =)
as long as not mohawk, i'm ok.. I guess. =)


----------



## Fysh (Aug 3, 2006)

Yeah, my internet had to be reset when the power flashed out...now wireless isn't working so I had to go find an ethernet cord...me-n-do-ku-se.

And yeah, Sai is in ROOT, a subdivision of ANBU.  (I think ROOT was officially defunct though, I'm not quite sure.  I must do some research...a good excuse to re-read the manga ^_^)

And molekage, I'm sure whatever you draw will be ava-worthy  Your sketch even is, but since I know there'll be an improved version I'm holdin' out for it


----------



## RaineJoybringer (Aug 3, 2006)

Molekage said:
			
		

> @ raine joy bringer, i drew him wearing a suit... dunno how well that would go...



Hehe, I was kidding  Maybe in a nice ponytail then?


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 3, 2006)

Fysh said:
			
		

> Edit: DS! Do you have any last-minute stuff for Laura to do?


Maybe you could make out a little spoiler page for next issue.  Like a random sound pic saying... we're invading the sound next month... watch out!

And maybe perhaps a co-editor page w/ your thoughts on the issue and the mag. ^^


----------



## Anego (Aug 3, 2006)

rrr..... Molekage, i just thinking.. maybe it's good for Kimimaro if you add with Scotland Kilt..?? XD


----------



## Molekage (Aug 3, 2006)

WHOA.

THATS AWESOME but i don't know how well that would do in a ghetto


----------



## Anego (Aug 3, 2006)

@ Molekage:
well i dunno. it's just a random idea  in my mind, he keeps using his long pants, using shoes as you like. for his torso, it's up to you. everything would look good for him. long shirt with tie are ok... punk-style is ok.. 

the kilt.. i dunno.. i just think it's catchy..
*sorry, I love him toooooo much XD *


----------



## Molekage (Aug 3, 2006)

i can't come up with anything more ganster so i just kind of game him a suit. i'm definately open to better ideas. i thought the suit would be good since kimi isn't llike the rest of the sound 5


----------



## Fysh (Aug 3, 2006)

Okay, how's this for a teaser page:


I had a bunch of things to say about this issue like, yesterday, but as soon as I got the opportunity to say them, my mind went blank  so I can't think of anything.  I'll do a page like that next month tho.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 3, 2006)

i don't really like the "please look forward to it"

perhaps "sound the alarm?"

"sounds like an exciting issue?"


----------



## Fysh (Aug 3, 2006)

Haha, I said that because that's what they say at the end of the previews for the anime for the next week.  I thought it was cute.  Maybe I should change it to "be prepared" or something like that, but I can't think of anything else good really...


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 3, 2006)

Shit, that looks good to me!  Thanks a lot! ^^


----------



## Mansewerz (Aug 3, 2006)

@donkeyshow enough for me


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 3, 2006)

I'm uploading the issue now. ^^

EDIT:  Complete and posted!!! =D


----------



## Fysh (Aug 3, 2006)

AAAAAHHHHHHHHH! Hooray!

DS=


----------



## Anego (Aug 3, 2006)

@Molekage:
well... remember AXL ROSES? He use kilt but still use ordinary clothes. I think this style is fit to Kimimaro =)

@Laura: *look at the teaser that u make* Nice one! ^-^

@DS: YIHAAAA! *giving 2 bottles of SAKE* as I promise! XD

Edit:
yay... *startled to see all nickname..*

*claps in happiness* I see the magz! I guess DS will always take 'akatsuki style' for member's page


----------



## Molekage (Aug 3, 2006)

who is axl roses? pardon my ignorance 

GREAT JOB DS! looks AWESOME!


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 3, 2006)

Molekage said:
			
		

> who is axl roses? pardon my ignorance
> 
> GREAT JOB DS! looks AWESOME!


Thanks a lot!

And you don't know who Axl Rose is? O_o Blasphemy! XD

He's the lead singer of Guns n' Roses.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 3, 2006)

. kimi in that? i'll need to think long and hard about this 

sorry sorry! i knew it sounded familiar!


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 3, 2006)

Molekage said:
			
		

> . kimi in that? i'll need to think long and hard about this
> 
> sorry sorry! i knew it sounded familiar!


LOL, I was just playing with you =P

Anyway, just do what you think would look best for them ^^


----------



## Molekage (Aug 3, 2006)

i just finished a drawing for a good friend, so now i'm free to do this one. and shirk all my other art projects


----------



## Mansewerz (Aug 3, 2006)

am i a staff member? if not, i would like to be, i love this project.


----------



## Anego (Aug 3, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> Thanks a lot!
> 
> And you don't know who Axl Rose is? O_o Blasphemy! XD
> 
> He's the lead singer of Guns n' Roses.



*lol* thank god we plug our eyes to 90s decade, DS XD
anyway, I red the page 5, a box with cover and some word about Kakashi wardrobe and lol to the company's names and prices.

actually I'm thinking on brand's parody too as advertisement. So.. maybe Coca-Cola become Coca-Sora (Sora = Sky, japanese) or Coca-Coma (Sasuke was ever experience coma, right?). or QuickSilver become QuickSealer. Motorola become Mecharola (d@mn, I'm still laughing for Mecha-tsuki). Dunno, just think it might be fun. =)


----------



## Fysh (Aug 3, 2006)

OMG dhei, those are awesome ideas, lol.  I like Coca-Sora because it's got the phonetic pun in there too 

@Mansewerz: As long as you contribute for a while ^^ DS says to be in the staff photo, you have to have contributed to at least 2 magazines. Yah.


----------



## Kissed_by_Kakashi (Aug 3, 2006)

WOW!*just read the august mag.*laura i love how you edited my pic!!!!
Kick Ass!!!and the add for the konoha costume shop thing....HELL YEAH!!!!!  thankies laura!


----------



## Sogeking (Aug 3, 2006)

just checked the new issue..... sweet job y'all.... and I can help on the next issue, btw.


----------



## Fysh (Aug 3, 2006)

Kissed_by_Kakashi said:
			
		

> WOW!*just read the august mag.*laura i love how you edited my pic!!!!
> Kick Ass!!!and the add for the konoha costume shop thing....HELL YEAH!!!!!  thankies laura!


tee hee, sank yu. es:  

@Ryu: thanks, and excellent--we'll def put you to work^^


----------



## Sogeking (Aug 3, 2006)

hey hey, don't forget I do have seniority on this project over you...... I'm willing to work, but you ain't the boss. DS is. 


hold on, I can put you to work! heheheheh....


----------



## Fysh (Aug 3, 2006)

Boo!  You posted in this thread what, like 20 minutes before me?  Besides, I got promoted on merit.  You're just a figurehead 

If anything, we'd be equal...no way am I calling you my senpai.


----------



## Anego (Aug 3, 2006)

I thought the 3 of us are senior XD

@Laura: then Coca-Sora must work XD but i need someone who can draw naruto cha.  (teamwork again..)


----------



## Fysh (Aug 4, 2006)

Yeah, dhei, I'd say that's about right.  If this is a ranking-type deal, you, me, and Ryu are on the exact same level.  Just below DS.  

And I can draw Naruto, he's my favorite ^^ How shall I draw him?


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 4, 2006)

Yeah, I thought of you all as the same, regardless of rank.  And besides, Fysh has been pulling her weight helping out with this issue.  Anyway, no more talk of it, it causes too much friction for something so trivial. =P

Anyway... think we could use this on the next issue somehow?  I made it as an art trade for someone on deviantart.


----------



## Fysh (Aug 4, 2006)

Oooh I like that picture!  I'm sure we can fit it in somehow, did you have something in mind particularly?

(And DS, don't worry, your underlings were just jokin around   We're too good-natured to create much friction between us.)


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 4, 2006)

Fysh said:
			
		

> Oooh I like that picture!  I'm sure we can fit it in somehow, did you have something in mind particularly?
> 
> (And DS, don't worry, your underlings were just jokin around   We're too good-natured to create much friction between us.)


Actually, no I didn't. XD  Well, perhaps maybe for an advert like how I did the Too Hot Extreme Fashion with Hinata.


----------



## Fysh (Aug 4, 2006)

Ah, well I'm too tired to brainstorm now...I really should go to bed, but the computer is so addicting...

And I just noticed, I certainly have that same set of photoshop brushes as you do.  I recognize all the arrows...


----------



## Anego (Aug 4, 2006)

Fysh said:
			
		

> Yeah, dhei, I'd say that's about right.  If this is a ranking-type deal, you, me, and Ryu are on the exact same level.  Just below DS.
> 
> And I can draw Naruto, he's my favorite ^^ How shall I draw him?



*smile evily to Ryu* we're on same level *grin*


mm.. Naruto on bycicle! Do you ever see classic Coca-Cola advertisement (it's about 40s-50s era)? It's couple actually, laughing while riding. But if it's too difficult (drawing bycicle a problem for me.. yay!), Just make him looking to the sky. For the rest like typography, tag-line, background and forground, colors, I can do it..

so, you're only draw him. You may color him, too or just create the outline.
and thx a bunch to volunteer! ^-^

EDIT:
@DS: yay! That naruto is hot! XD"""""


----------



## Fysh (Aug 4, 2006)

Hmm...maybe I can draw Naruto and Sakura on a bicycle?  Or naruhina?  Or narusasu, lol.  kakanaru.  oronaru!  So many good crack pairings, hehe....okay this is getting ridiculous.  I need sleep.  I be drawin' it tomorry because if I drew it now it would look like a 2-year-old did it.


----------



## Anego (Aug 4, 2006)

Fysh said:
			
		

> Hmm...maybe I can draw Naruto and Sakura on a bicycle?  Or naruhina?  Or narusasu, lol.  kakanaru.  oronaru!  So many good crack pairings, hehe....okay this is getting ridiculous.  I need sleep.  I be drawin' it tomorry because if I drew it now it would look like a 2-year-old did it.



or NaruLee  with tag: Enjoy Youthful (?) XD
I have the real postcard advertising of it (thank god!) I will scan and send it here (not now.. in days  based on my mood) maybe it will help you on drawing.

hm.. to make easy, I'll give you some tag-line and you can choose whatever you like if Naruto is pairing (Sasu/Saku/Hina/Oro/Kaka/Kiba/Chouji/Sai/Lee/etc):
- Enjoy Youthful
- Happiness
- Run! In the name of Youth!
- Together
- Feels like forever
- Hope

sweet dream!

_*I'm in deviantart! I'm in deviantart! LOL*_


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 4, 2006)

I'm making Oro look like Gackt for the next cover... XD


----------



## BakaKage (Aug 4, 2006)

just read it guys, awesome job everyone


----------



## Anego (Aug 4, 2006)

DS: just make sure he looks... *cough* sexy *roflol*


----------



## Sogeking (Aug 4, 2006)

hahaha, sorry y'all, didn't mean to cause any trouble..... it doesn't really matter to me at all.


----------



## Gaara_Maniac (Aug 4, 2006)

Oh yeah!~~ its out!woooooooo~


----------



## Kissed_by_Kakashi (Aug 4, 2006)

ok DS.any thing you need me to do?and can you give me the list for this month.(sorry if you posted it before.im to lazy to look back.shika moment-_-)well im ready to work.^^ and to laura:


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 4, 2006)

I have no list yet. XD

But, I will PM you guys by the end of the day when I come up with stuff for the next issue. ^^


----------



## Fysh (Aug 4, 2006)

KBK! 

I have requests for our awesome artists:
~I want pictures of SAI!!!  I'm writing a Sai interview.  FINALLY he'll show up in the magazine in a big way!
~A chibi pic of Oro ^^ where he is kawaii
~An amusing pic of one of the charas at a cafe in France.  (Actually, this is for personal use, i'm gonna put it in my sig once I go abroad, to replace the narusaku one.)  I don care which character, but I'd prefer one (or more) of my favorites, which are listed on my profile (and I'm in most of the FCs.)  I'd do it myself, but I can't think of anything amusing


----------



## Kissed_by_Kakashi (Aug 4, 2006)

sure i can do it.oro's gonna be fun.^^but what pose do need sai in?and i may be a while for you sig though.or well...


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 4, 2006)

Okie, lets discuss ideas for next months issue.  I'll list out what is more than likely already going to be done...

Oro interview
Sound 5 interview
japanese lesson - by Suz
Kakashi's Monthly Jutsu
travel article?
Sai interview
Tayuya music article - Mansewerz
Ask Hard Gai article - me >=)
Fanfics (we could always use more too)
Fanart

Maybe we could get more comics or monthly columns like horoscopes or something.  Shoot your ideas at us and lemme know. ^^


----------



## Molekage (Aug 4, 2006)

is there a letters to the editor section?

crossword puzzle????


----------



## Anego (Aug 4, 2006)

@ DS: I'm a bit boring doing oro's deco XD
Seems that me + Laura will work Coca-Sora (Coca-cola parody) advertisement.

@ Laura:
this is the coca-cola classic file (bycicle)


@DS:
I'll think about another 'continous' article. Maybe about movie making. Do you think Hidan-Kakuzo good to be Producer and Director? *lol* or who else you think suitable for this job? I want the villain to do this..


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 4, 2006)

@ Molekage - nope there isnt

@ nara - That's totally fine with the Oro thing, especially since we're focusing on the Sound this month.

As for the Movie thing, go for it! It'd be a fun dynamic with them. XD


----------



## Sogeking (Aug 4, 2006)

hmmmm, travel, eh? I could do that. I got lots of great pictures on my last trip. I kin show y'all soon, then someone can tell me which country they fit the best with.


----------



## Kissed_by_Kakashi (Aug 4, 2006)

hey ds, about the comic thingy.im re-making a *very* old comic of mine and i should be finished soon.but its a three pager and im workin on pg 2 line art and pg3 sketch.so it may be awhile

*Spoiler*: _teaser sort of_ 




still needs work.



and laura the oro doll is almost done!


----------



## Mansewerz (Aug 4, 2006)

ok, so this music section, i can use the hot hits of our world like Shoulder lean, and like London bridge rite?


----------



## Molekage (Aug 4, 2006)

hey mans, it might be fun to come up with whitty puns relating to naruto in such song titles


----------



## cathydecker (Aug 4, 2006)

Some letters to the editor would be funny--maybe someone who got injured trying to follow Kakashi's ridiculously hard jutsu directions or someone who went to one of the "hot" nightspots and had a bad time and whines or got beat up by a Drunk Lee?  Sakura should write in and insist she does not use the same shampoo as Pakkun anymore . . .


----------



## Molekage (Aug 4, 2006)

Fysh said:
			
		

> ~I want pictures of SAI!!!  I'm writing a Sai interview.  FINALLY he'll show up in the magazine in a big way!
> ~An amusing pic of one of the charas at a cafe in France.  (Actually, this is for personal use, i'm gonna put it in my sig once I go abroad, to replace the narusaku one.)  I don care which character, but I'd prefer one (or more) of my favorites, which are listed on my profile (and I'm in most of the FCs.)  I'd do it myself, but I can't think of anything amusing


i can draw the french one if you're willing to wait... since the sound 5 pic will take a little bit :sweat

oh snap i see it now. sai with those snooty french striped outfits with a beret and bagette. WOO


----------



## Mansewerz (Aug 4, 2006)

@Molekage: Ya, thats a good idea, i'll try to my best on that.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 4, 2006)

@ Mansewerz - That sounds great, go for it. XD

@ cathydecker - Care to write some of those ideas up? ^^


----------



## Anego (Aug 4, 2006)

cathydecker said:
			
		

> Some letters to the editor would be funny--maybe someone who got injured trying to follow Kakashi's ridiculously hard jutsu directions or someone who went to one of the "hot" nightspots and had a bad time and whines or got beat up by a Drunk Lee?  Sakura should write in and insist she does not use the same shampoo as Pakkun anymore . . .



Oh my! This is funny! XD""""


----------



## cathydecker (Aug 4, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> @ cathydecker - Care to write some of those ideas up? ^^



Sure! Should I pm you a draft or just post it here?


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 4, 2006)

cathydecker said:
			
		

> Sure! Should I pm you a draft or just post it here?


Awesome!  Just PM me the draft, unless you also want the staff to see what you got. ^^

Anyway, I have better management over my PMs, so if you would so kindly, post both from a PM and here as well.  Thanks so much! ^^

I'll do my best to answer in an... "appropriate manner." XD


----------



## Molekage (Aug 4, 2006)

can we all just send you "letters?" it might work out better that way, cause maybe we might think of some things cathy might not


----------



## Mansewerz (Aug 4, 2006)

*Tayuya's music article*

*"How come everytime you come around, Tazuna's bridge is falling down?"*
From the Wave Country, we have the hit song "Tazuna's Bridge." The song, inspired by the bridge building of Tazuna, is sung by his daughter Tsunami. Tsunami lives with Tazuna and Inari in a quaint house in the Wave country. After being tormented by Gato and his henchmen, including Momochi Zabuza, Tsunami feared for he life, and even more, for Inari's life. Now that all is well, Tsunami has decided to pursue a career in music making. And with this hit single from her debut album, "Hidden in the Waves", Tsunami hopes to send a message to all the criminals and her friends in Wave country.

*"I'm bringing sexy back!"*
In his free time, the honorable grandson, Konohamaru, has been playing with some beats. After his putative mentor, Naruto left, Konohamaru devoted training to perfecting Sexy no Jutsu. However, he doesn't stop there, he's putting his feelings in his music. Creating his hit song, "Bringing Sexy Back", Konohamaru wishes to show critics that even slack offs can create great jutsus, and that their students can pass it on. You can find this song on his new album, "Confessions of an Honorable Child".

*"I've become so Numb"*
And now, to a face that most of us recognize, or don't really recognize due to the mask, Hatake Kakashi. While hospitalized, Kakashi started to think about what he should do after retiring from the shinobi's life. And then it hit him. Music! Thinking of the thing that made him unique, he turned to the Sharingan. It had recently evolved into the infamous Mangekyou sharingan. Seeing as how it hurts him when overused, Kakashi put that as his first song on his debut album "The Face Behind the Mask". The song, "Numb", explains how it feels to be a non-Uchiha using the Mangekyou. Kakashi hopes to explain that it takes a major toll on the body, eventually leading to  his body being numb. Watch out for this song because it might just strike you like a "Lightning Blade" once you hear it.

Thats all for now. Until next time, this it Tayuya of the Sound 5. 

P.S. Could I get some donations, being incarcerated for a mistake in the shinobi world has its down sides.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Thanx for the idea Molekage, I decided to use three songs, and make parodies based on the real songs just like Molekage suggested. Hope you like it Donkeyshow.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 4, 2006)

OH MY GOODNESS. I LOVE THE FIRST SONG TITLE 

thats HILARIOUS


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 4, 2006)

Good shit man. ^^  We could definately use that. =)

Do you mind PM'ing me what you wrote?  It makes it a lot easier for me to get all the info down. =)

And yeah, more letters from everyone else could work too, give a little bit of variety. ^^


----------



## cathydecker (Aug 4, 2006)

Here's a draft of the Sakura letter. I don't know if it would be appropriate to mention to the death of the 3rd--would Sakura maybe refer to the attack after the chuunin exam instead? I'm not sure what "time" the Shinobi magazine exists in, so I tried for an obvious time since there have been several exams if the magazine is on manga time. 

To the Editors of Shinobi Magazine:

You need to have a staff of fact checkers! I do not use the same shampoo as Pakkun!  After the death of  Konoha’s beloved Third Hokage, I switched shampoos to Pink Cherry Blossom, which is designed to enrich pink and red tones in hair.  Any decent nin dog could tell with one sniff I don’t use Floral Green—clearly that baku Pakkun is too busy sniffing himself and his punni punni pads to be accurate!  What sort of editors ask for hair care from a dog?!  You know you interviewed me for the same issue—you could have asked about my hair products then instead of  asking nosy questions about my team members!   

Haruno Sakura


----------



## Kissed_by_Kakashi (Aug 4, 2006)

lol thats good.and ds did ou read my last post?(not this one)


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 4, 2006)

You could say... "after my first Chuunin Exam" or "after the Sound attacked the Leaf Village."

@ KBK - about the comic?  Yeah, that's fine. ^^  Take your time with the comic. =)


----------



## cathydecker (Aug 4, 2006)

Actually, on second thought better leave the mention of the Hokage--it would be more normal to mention that, and not very pc to mention when the sand were helping sound attack. 

I see Kissed by Kakashi uses Baka not Baku, so that's needs to be changed (I'll assume KbyK is right!)

The songs sounds very funny


----------



## Kissed_by_Kakashi (Aug 4, 2006)

yeah i think baka is right.^^ and thanx DS!


----------



## cathydecker (Aug 4, 2006)

Another idea occurred to me--a trip to Konoha's favorite dog park might be interesting or an exclusive look into the famous Forest of Death with Anko?
An interview with Ibiki would be fun also.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 4, 2006)

i think ibiki should write about his brother from the fillers, and deny everything (since it isn't cannon )


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 4, 2006)

Molekage said:
			
		

> i think ibiki should write about his brother from the fillers, and deny everything (since it isn't cannon )


That would be freaking awesome!  We should also do one with Tiger Mizuki and all the other filler guys! XD


----------



## Molekage (Aug 4, 2006)

oh. man. letter to the editor: lawyer of tony the tiger

re: mizuki

dear editor, i am writing on behalf of my client to let you know that we intend to file suit for copyright infringement...


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 4, 2006)

Molekage said:
			
		

> oh. man. letter to the editor: lawyer of tony the tiger
> 
> re: mizuki
> 
> dear editor, i am writing on behalf of my client to let you know that we intend to file suit for copyright infringement...


LOL, we should have that as a special report... Fillers in trouble! O_O


----------



## Mansewerz (Aug 4, 2006)

wat mite baka/baku mean?


----------



## Kissed_by_Kakashi (Aug 4, 2006)

*Baka*=idiot.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 5, 2006)

KBK, you're WRONG

baka = molekage


----------



## RaineJoybringer (Aug 5, 2006)

^_^ If any chibi characters are needed to be drawn, I can take a crack at them. Also, travel-reporter Kita would like to be sent on another mission! Yosh! Hehe*salutes* 

I'd like to try and write a small fashion article about ways to wear a forehead protector, maybe with Ino heading it?

And er, I'm offering my skills as a proof-reader if anyone wants.... ^_^;


----------



## Fysh (Aug 5, 2006)

Ahhh!  It looks like you've all been busy while I've been working (and then smoking hookah) all day.  Man am I exhausted!

@KBK-chan:  Hooray!  I <3 your chibis!  And if you want to draw Sai, any way you want to portray him will do ^^

@Molekage: I would love you to do the French drawing.  And I'm definitely willing to wait, take your time ^^  Looks like my posts will be full of your art!

@Ryu:  Good, I officially pass the candle to you for the travel articles.  I was getting a little tired of them.

@DS: you forgot to write that I'm the one doing the Sai interview!  No one else better choose it!   though I doubt they would

@Raine: I like the forehead-protector article idea ^^ I imagine it would be highly amusing.

@Mansewerz and cathydecker: Awesome job guys!  I like what you wrote ^^  and want staff banners for the sigs?  (Raine and Molekage too, if I haven't offered before)  If so, what colors?

Phew, I think that's everyone.  I'm going to bed now, I'm pooped


----------



## Gaara_Maniac (Aug 5, 2006)

DS,have you seen my kakashi monthly jutsu for august?
wad do you still wan to me do?


----------



## Mansewerz (Aug 5, 2006)

@Fysh: Hell yeah I would like a staff banner. Colors? Silver, black, and red! Thnx dude


----------



## Molekage (Aug 5, 2006)

^ hey mans, from what i can tell, fysh is a girl named laura 

@fysh, i wouldn't mind a staff banner, but i'm at my sig picture limit


----------



## Kissed_by_Kakashi (Aug 5, 2006)

@molekage just put all you pics togeter in GIF. format. i'll do it if you want me to.its very easy.^^

@laura  the oro doll's all done i'll pm it to you!^^

EDIT:this is the 1000th post!hehehe!


----------



## Fysh (Aug 5, 2006)

Molekage said:
			
		

> ^ hey mans, from what i can tell, fysh is a girl named laura


This is true.  It's all right though, I actually like being mistaken for a guy.  (Why? Saaaa...)

Mansewerz, you get the uber-special staff banner, because I took about 10 extra seconds and added some special layer options to make the text look more like "silver" rather than "gray."


KBK-chan, hooray!  I can't wait to see it!   You should post it in the thread because I'm not sure what I want to do with it yet, but I'm sure there will be some calling for an Oro chibi in the next issue


----------



## Kissed_by_Kakashi (Aug 5, 2006)

here:


----------



## Fysh (Aug 5, 2006)

OMG ITS HUGE!!! lol 


*Spoiler*: _Here is a smaller version, courtesy of ImageShack_ 








it's vewwy cute


----------



## Kissed_by_Kakashi (Aug 5, 2006)

does the shading look right?did i miss any thing? yeah im sorry for the bigness!really!-_- oh well...


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 5, 2006)

Nope, that looks outstanding!


----------



## Kissed_by_Kakashi (Aug 5, 2006)

thankies DS!^^


----------



## Mansewerz (Aug 5, 2006)

Kissed_by_Kakashi said:
			
		

> @molekage just put all you pics togeter in GIF. format. i'll do it if you want me to.its very easy.^^
> 
> @laura  the oro doll's all done i'll pm it to you!^^
> 
> EDIT:this is the 1000th post!hehehe!


umm wat do you mean GIF format and how do you do it?


----------



## Mansewerz (Aug 5, 2006)

the doll and the banner for my sig both look pimp!!!!


----------



## Molekage (Aug 5, 2006)

heres what i do when i'm bored at work. i thought i would show my inking style/ ask a few questions.



should i draw this so that kido's whole body is in the shot, or can his legs be cut off? is there anything anatomically wrong with this lineart?

so far i'm also done with fatty's face and parts of tat's head


----------



## Anego (Aug 5, 2006)

@LAura:
still want to do Coca-Sora? This is the original file but you don't have to draw like that:
Link removed

@Molekage: nice pic!

@KbK: sooo cute!


----------



## Molekage (Aug 5, 2006)

oh, am i allowed to make a seperate thread for the art i do for this project? cause i'm an attention whore


----------



## Mansewerz (Aug 6, 2006)

its looks good!


----------



## Fysh (Aug 6, 2006)

Molekage said:
			
		

> oh, am i allowed to make a seperate thread for the art i do for this project? cause i'm an attention whore


Haha, I'm pretty sure the rest of us do.

@dhei:  Yes, I'm still gonna draw it! smile big  I've just been extremely busy lately...a couple of my coworkers angrily quit, so guess who gets to pick up the slack. so I haven't had that much spare time lately.  I'll prolly do it tomorrow since my work is closed Sundays so I don't have to go in (I'm currently an optician.  But that shall change as soon as I graduate college.)


----------



## Molekage (Aug 6, 2006)

i just made the thread... i feel dirty 

fysh, do you think that i should draw out all of kidomaru?


----------



## Fysh (Aug 6, 2006)

Hmm, well, it's really up to you.  It works the way it is now...the question is, how is he going to fit into the picture compared with the rest of them?  I think you should make the picture how you want it to "frame" the rest of the sound 5 (who are standing, right?  just like your sketch.) and then draw as much of kidomaru as you need to finish him within the frame.  (D'you kind of know what I mean?  I don't really know my terms that well.)  So it depends on how you draw the others.  If the drawing requires him to be finished, then finish him.
However, if you're not sure how he's going to be placed in the drawing, (cuz I'm assuming you're going to add them all in as different layers in photoshop, that's how I would do it) then I would finish him, just so you can move him around freely without having to worry about it.


----------



## Warsmith Dameon (Aug 6, 2006)

Thats the first mag i read and it was awsome!!!! i loved it, keep up the good work


----------



## AkamaruKiba92 (Aug 6, 2006)

Thank you, and Fysh, did you get my PM on all the Akamaru stuff? And any article or something that needs to be done?


----------



## RaineJoybringer (Aug 6, 2006)

Anyone got any ideas for a travel article I could write? :/


----------



## Mr_Vendetta (Aug 6, 2006)

Hey guys, I'm sorry I,ve been out for so long. I was in the middle of moving and hadn't had online acess in a month. anyhow I see the magazine is getting big. Its looking awsome. I still wanna be an artist for it so I guess someone can tell me who the center fold will be for the september issue and I'll get started.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 6, 2006)

RaineJoybringer said:
			
		

> Anyone got any ideas for a travel article I could write? :/


Hrmm... we've done the Mist and Sand.  I know!  Maybe you can do an article on that one gambling town that Naruto and Jiraiya had to find Tsunade at. ^^



> Hey guys, I'm sorry I,ve been out for so long. I was in the middle of moving and hadn't had online acess in a month. anyhow I see the magazine is getting big. Its looking awsome. I still wanna be an artist for it so I guess someone can tell me who the center fold will be for the september issue and I'll get started.


I'd say, do Tayuya. =)

Also, I've updated the first post with links to the first 3 issues and updated the Core staff list.  Remember, if you want to be part of the core staff, you'd have to contribute for at least 2 articles. ^^

One other thing... I was thinking, considering fanart can get lost like crazy over here if people post on this thread, I was wondering if you guys think it'd be a good idea to make a separate thread for Shinobi Magazine Fanart submissions, ne?


----------



## Kissed_by_Kakashi (Aug 6, 2006)

sounds good DS.


----------



## Fysh (Aug 6, 2006)

@Akamarukiba92: Yep, I got it, I'll be working on laying it out eventually. ^^

@DS: I was thinking about this the other day, how huge is this going to be?  If we get a lot of staff, posting in just one thread is going to get confusing.  You know how Naruto Fanwork Anime got their own forum (but I don't think this is big/complicated enough for that--at least not yet )  But yeah, I think that a separate art thread is a good idea.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 6, 2006)

That's what I was thinking too.  It seems, especially after the last issue, more and more people want to come on.  I personally don't mind, but there will be a point where it becomes a bit too much.  I mean, it was kinda tedious just running through the thread looking for missed articles and whatnot when I was finalizing.  So I guess the Fanart thread will be a start of making everything easier to get across and compile.

Thanks for the input. ^^  I'll go start it now.


----------



## Mansewerz (Aug 6, 2006)

is there any more artwork that you guys would like to me try out?


----------



## Mansewerz (Aug 6, 2006)

oh, dude you I have a fanfic i would like to submit to the magazine. Here is the link
The ultimate bijuu

I can PM you all that I have so far, and in every issue, a new chapter, or like a few new chapters. Hows that work?


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 6, 2006)

Mansewerz said:
			
		

> oh, dude you I have a fanfic i would like to submit to the magazine. Here is the link
> The ultimate bijuu
> 
> I can PM you all that I have so far, and in every issue, a new chapter, or like a few new chapters. Hows that work?


Yeah, just PM me the stuff.  Like I mentioned before, it's easier for me to take it all in considering how busy this thread is getting nowadays.  Thanks homie. ^^

As for the artwork, just focus on what you got first.  There's still a long time to go before deadline.


----------



## Fysh (Aug 6, 2006)

Mansewerz, double posting, tsk tsk.  Gaara_Mania got scolded a lot for that by Ryu and other various folks (including myself...) so just warning you. ^^

DS, your first post editing has typos.  Don't you mean August Issue 3 and September Issue 4?  And you attempt at a spoiler tag failed...  Not to be nitpicky or anything...


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 6, 2006)

Fysh said:
			
		

> DS, your first post editing has typos.  Don't you mean August Issue 3 and September Issue 4?  And you attempt at a spoiler tag failed...  Not to be nitpicky or anything...


You are... XD

Anyway, fixed them.  Thanks a lot! ^^  Also, I saw your post on the fanart thread.  You made a very good point.  Cookies for you! 

Oh yeah, I dunno if this would be the appropriate asshole answer to a "letter to the editor" from cathydecker.



> To the Editors of Shinobi Magazine:
> 
> You need to have a staff of fact checkers! I do not use the same shampoo as Pakkun! After the death of Konoha?s beloved Third Hokage, I switched shampoos to Pink Cherry Blossom, which is designed to enrich pink and red tones in hair. Any decent nin dog could tell with one sniff I don?t use Floral Green?clearly that baku Pakkun is too busy sniffing himself and his punni punni pads to be accurate! What sort of editors ask for hair care from a dog?! You know you interviewed me for the same issue?you could have asked about my hair products then instead of asking nosy questions about my team members!
> 
> ...


----------



## Mansewerz (Aug 6, 2006)

oh, if you guys want to check out my fanfiction, click on the link in my sig to get to the one of fanfiction.net or go to "the ultimate bijuu, my creation, plz help in creation" in the fanfiction section of narutoforums.com!


----------



## Molekage (Aug 6, 2006)

fysh, i did you ever get an artist for sai for you interview? i was thinking about a pose today and can take a stab at it


----------



## Fysh (Aug 6, 2006)

Awesome!  Molekage, you are my new best friend. ^^


----------



## Molekage (Aug 6, 2006)

hah! does that mean i can call you laura ?

i'll finish the sketch later today. i came up with the idea because the pastors sermon at church today was unbelievably boring , but i found out that i could draw the pose but didn't remember what sai looked like :S


----------



## Fysh (Aug 6, 2006)

Of course!  (Though everyone calls me Laura anyway...)

And I know what you mean, sermons are usually boring.  The worst is when they're really long.  Teaching the Bible is like teaching social studies--it has the potential to be really interesting, but most people don't know how to make it as such.

Now, after I lurk around these forums for a while, I'm going to try and draw Naruto and Lee on a bicycle.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 6, 2006)

laura, do you happen to have  agood picture of sai's clothes? i don't know what they look like, but i'm almost done with the sketch. thanks!


----------



## Fysh (Aug 6, 2006)

I...don't, but he's on one of the chapter covers.  I just asked which one it was in the Library's thread.

Edit: Here's chapter 302:

and he's also on the cover of ch. 294, they said. That's not full view though, just a shoulder shot.  Maybe not the greatest pictures, but they should give you a general idea...

Thanks again for drawing him! ^^


----------



## Anego (Aug 6, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, I dunno if this would be the appropriate asshole answer to a "letter to the editor" from cathydecker.



well, it seems nice encounter answer, DS. The 3 lines:
_Pakkun is well respected amongst the hair care community, so we felt he was the suitable choice in the matter. He?s also been in the industry for about 20 some odd years, so I believe his experience in these products is greater than your own._

is a good excuse and enough reasonable. I don't really like the next part (about sakura swooing Sasuke). I think, just cut it at 'greater than  your own' is still good. Actually, I'm laughing to read that..


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 6, 2006)

nara-dhei said:
			
		

> well, it seems nice encounter answer, DS. The 3 lines:
> _Pakkun is well respected amongst the hair care community, so we felt he was the suitable choice in the matter. He?s also been in the industry for about 20 some odd years, so I believe his experience in these products is greater than your own._
> 
> is a good excuse and enough reasonable. I don't really like the next part (about sakura swooing Sasuke). I think, just cut it at 'greater than  your own' is still good. Actually, I'm laughing to read that..


I put the Sakura part in there mainly because it's probably true. XD


----------



## Anego (Aug 6, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> I put the Sakura part in there mainly because it's probably true. XD



AYE! you're online! XP
well, I think I'm a bit 'lost in translation' to read the sakura part. I didn't sit with my dictionary XD *whisper*
well, then, I guess i won't protest your decision *lol*


----------



## RaineJoybringer (Aug 6, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> Hrmm... we've done the Mist and Sand.  I know!  Maybe you can do an article on that one gambling town that Naruto and Jiraiya had to find Tsunade at. ^^



Ohhh... so much fun and torture... Kita's going to have a ball 

Kita has written a "letter" to the editor as well:



> Editor-san,
> 
> This is your travel-reporter Mitsukai Kita... yeah, remember me? I was the one who was put through the torture of having Gai and Lee as tour guides! :<
> 
> ...


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 7, 2006)

RaineJoybringer said:
			
		

> Ohhh... so much fun and torture... Kita's going to have a ball
> 
> Kita has written a "letter" to the editor as well:


LOL!  I'll definately put that one in. XD

I'll come up with a more thought out reply, but basically it's gonna be like this...

_Whoops, I knew I forgot something when we wrote up your contract! XD  Uhhh, don't kill me? o.o_

Bump for new info... XD

Anyway, since Abscon just disappeared into thin air (well I think he did anyway), I took the liberty to bring back to life the Shinobi Magazine Fanfic Submission thread in the Fanfic section.

lol

Looks like a couple people have submitted their fanfics, so It'd be cool if you guys can check them out and see if they'd be good for the next issue. =)


----------



## Fysh (Aug 7, 2006)

Will do!  An excellent way to slack off at work if the boss isn't around...


----------



## AkamaruKiba92 (Aug 8, 2006)

Anything else I can do for the issue, I'm not much of an artist but anything else you guys/girls need tell me.


----------



## Emma (Aug 8, 2006)

Hey, I was wondering if I could maybe help out with fanart, if you do need help I'll post up some of my drawings ^__^


----------



## Sogeking (Aug 8, 2006)

ye gads! I dissapear for 2 days, and this is what I see? Amazing. Anyways, for some reason, websense isn't up at my school (I'm done with work, but don't have a ride home yet) and I could get on here. So hello, all ye newbies to SM. I'm Ryu. 1 of 2 co-editors and I've been on the project for all 4 months of it's existence. Y'all can send any drafts to me, and I'll get them edited as soon as I can. Don't worry, I ain't too tough.


----------



## Fysh (Aug 8, 2006)

Emma--There's a new fanart thread where you can post them, it just went up like yesterday: TIME TO GET YOUR MOSH ON!  You can also check in this thread occasionaly, as people sometimes will post fanart requests for articles, (though I personally will try to post them in both threads.)

Ryu--How are you, my fellow co-editor?   (Where do you work?  If I may ask, are you not working illegaly?  You're under the working age in my state, according to your profile...)  I'm also responding to your message right now.


----------



## Mansewerz (Aug 8, 2006)

oh, will my fanfic be in the this month's issue or next?

oh, and anymore work for me to do? just let me know. I'm thinking for next issue's Tayuya's music section


----------



## Molekage (Aug 9, 2006)

laura, want to apologize for sai not being up yet. been doing a lot of stuff at work, so i haven't had time to finish

but i'm almost done with fatty and tay for the sound 5 pic

how are you doing?


----------



## Fysh (Aug 9, 2006)

Oh, no, that's quite all right.  Take your time...all my progress on this project has come to a grinding halt until the weekend, probably Sunday, because now a third employee has just randomly walked out on my boss!  That's 3 in a week, 3/6, and none of them gave two weeks notice or anything like that.  My boss had a nervous breakdown in the middle of work yesterday, I felt really bad for her.

But anyway, enough about work drama.  In conclusion, I have a shitload of hours to pick up the slack, and thus I don't have any time to do anything with this project except randomly post in the thread occasionally.  So I understand having no time...don't sweat it ^^

And how are you?


----------



## RaineJoybringer (Aug 9, 2006)

I've started work on my travel article... Oh, poor, poor Kita...


----------



## Sogeking (Aug 9, 2006)

Fysh said:
			
		

> Emma--There's a new fanart thread where you can post them, it just went up like yesterday: ugly people  You can also check in this thread occasionaly, as people sometimes will post fanart requests for articles, (though I personally will try to post them in both threads.)
> 
> Ryu--How are you, my fellow co-editor?   (Where do you work?  If I may ask, are you not working illegaly?  You're under the working age in my state, according to your profile...)  I'm also responding to your message right now.


uh, it ain't a job. Just volunteer stuff. real boring shit. And I saws your message.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 9, 2006)

nervous breakdown??? wow... thats really bad

alright. i'm doing lab work over the summer, and neat chemistry is being done .

i've also been working on the sound 5 lineart. i'm surprised i haven't cracked and started coloring. i enjoy coloring a lot more than lineart


----------



## Fysh (Aug 9, 2006)

@Ryu: Ah, you're not getting paid, that makes more sense.  You have to wait till 16 to get paid, but slave labor is for all ages. 

@Molekage: I prefer lineart, myself.  Always have.

Chem?  I looked at your profile, and saw you were a chem major!  That means you're a nutcase, but more power to you if you actually find it interesting.  I only like learning about the practical applications of it, and that's the only stuff I remember.  (I just finished Orgo 2, and the only thing I can recall off the top of my head is that liquid soap works using micells.)  I didn't mind lab, though, as long as we used an aqueous copper compound, because those are pretty colors.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 9, 2006)

yeah, i'm a nutcase, go chemistry! 

i like inorganic much more though. its very intuitive. ochem is just memorization, which is normally fine except that there is no end to it @_@


----------



## Anego (Aug 10, 2006)

hi all (especially editors),

i've done the article. Who's gonna edit it? I'm planning this Movie article on 3 part: how to 'pre-production' with announcement of newest Akatsuki Film Co. releasing film; the how to 'production' with lauching poster of "that" film; and the how 'post-production' with the film premiere report (like *cough* Cannes Festival). 

BTW,The article is pretty serious, so I need more humorous pictures =) and who's gonna handle it? is you, DS, or someone else? I know you're busy XD 

@DS:
And for the poster project, can I 'invite' someone to co-work with me? I think jef88 is the right choice. The film title is... Dear Sasuke which inspired from Dear Frankie (UK/Ireland production). Once I saw Dear Frankie's poster (I watched the movie, too), I think jef88 can make something poetic picture like that.


*Spoiler*: _And this is the article_ 



*HOW TO MAKE FILM (part 1): Pre-Production*
_with Hidan and Kakuzu_


After the opening of Akatsushi, Akatsuki's member Hidan and Kakuzu were going back to their main bussiness: film production. Under their label Akatsuki Film Co., they're going to make a movie right now. Just like how we have exclusive contributor -- Orochimaru -- this time Hidan and Kakuzu would be our new exclusive writers. They are going to give you the ultimate secret of movie making that suitable for you to make: a low budget movie.


Prologue - by Kakuzu
Movie bussiness is awesome! You meet a lot of people, being glamorous, working on team, and of course, money. But producing a movie is a long process from pre to post production. You work with lots of preparation, people, and schedule. 

In a pre-production, there are 3 core people to work: producer (like me), scriptwriter (like Deidara), and director (like Hidan). The 3 of them need balance and harmony, that only work if they work together well. Producer(s) is not only looking for fund but also maintain budget, creating schedule, organize and pay the workers, and marketing. Scriptwriter(s) developes idea and writes it into a story. Then there's director(s). His job is maintain whatever thing that must run in production. He is the leader on the set, working from pre to post production to put every movie piece into final.


The Producer
In a big production, producer might work with co-producer, executive producer, etc. The point is, those people help producer's main job. In a small production, producer might work alone (with hectic). The key to avoid overlapping job is planning and scheduling of the overal production.

A producer has a lot of paper works. In money budgeting, he will list how he gets fund, how much, and how to distributes those money for the entire project. Then he makes The Shooting Breakdown. Once a script has been approved, producer will break the script into shooting schedule. He will estimate the exact money they need, how long the pre to post production will run, scout the locations, also arrange audition for actors and or 'backstage' people (well, producer, director, scriptwriter are backstage people, literally..) like cinematographer, musician, editor, etc. He also starts the advertising campaign, making budget on it, scheduling marketing and materials to support. Sounds a lot? Yes. So, once you become a producer, remember to stick yourself to the schedule you make. One tip, spare more money and days to your scheduling papers. If your shooting in location A is estimated as two hours, put one hour more. You never know how weather can change or maybe you get trapped in traffic jam, and because preparing shooting equipment sometimes need a lot of time (professionally, it could take 2 hours, but if you only use your camcoder, it might less than half hour).


The Writer - by Hidan
Everything starts with idea. It's good if a writer with producer and director sit together and discuss how to develope it. Doing this gives them benefit: knowing how to write and how to execute the story. After that, a writer has to write a script. The length of script is counted per page. A page equals 60 seconds. So if a script contains 30 pages, then it's a 30 minutes movie. There is also script format on writing story for movie:
_Slugline/Scene Heading _(number of scene, interior/exterior, name of location, day/night)
_Action area_ (where you locate all descriptions, narations, and action)
_Character Name_ 
_Parenthetical_ (write here what character feel or special guide like sad, cheer, shout, whisper, etc)
_Dialogue_ (a place to write what character said)
_Transision_ (a place to write transision effect from a scene to next scene like CUT TO, DISSOLVE TO, etc) --------> I will draw the paper for sample.

For ton huge movie script samples, log on to . To make you easy to write in perfect format, use Final Draft () or any other script software.

A story is a heart of a film. You have to know how to write good dialogue/monologue and how to describe action. Read books about how to make a movie script. You can also learn from any book that teach you writing novels. The basic is same. The difference: film is a audio-visual media while novel is a visual media and radio is an audio media. When you make a film, a scene must 'speak' itself. An expression of actor's face, a silence, a panorama, colors; they give you sense.

A story has its own target audience. So does your film. Knowing the exact target will simplified the marketing. Example: your story is about teenage music group. Means your target audience are teenagers and music lovers. The producer can advertise and market this film at schools, universities, music cafees, music communities, and else.

Just remember -- on writing film script, more pages mean more time and money. More characters mean more actors. More sets mean more scouting locations and accomodations (never forget about the gasoline for your car, the food or *cough* catering for your crew, and transports). We think that for small budget movie, you better make your movie less complicated. Make a breakdown of set (location) of the story. Studied it. Use a set at least for two scenes. This means you save location. Sample: in your story, there's a kitchen scene which only once to be appeared. If possible (and logic), make another scene using the same kitchen again.


The Director - by Kakuzu (again)
A director responsibles to interpret a script into film, starts from storyboards (some directors avoid using storyboard) and or shotlists. A storyboard is a way to make 'blueprint' of a film. There, a director draw his still images that will be taken on production. And oh, one thing, you don't have to master how to draw. Stick figure is ok. Shotlist is a place where a director listing how many lighting set-ups you need to do, and shots for each one. Director also responsibles to create nuance and the 'look' of a film, directing actors and crew during the shoot, working with editor(s) to get a cut of the film, directing the sound design, and many more to do. 


==============================
*ALERT: Press Conference with Hidan*
Couple days ago, just as this article is ready to set-up, The Akatsuki Film Co. made a press conference due to their plan launching new film. It was a big secret rumor on movie industry of what and when this film company would confirm the project to public. After months, we've got the truth. The press conference was held at Akatsuki Den Studio and we sent our reporter to cover the news.

"Yes, we're going to make a new film. We're working the post-production." Hidan, the director confirmed. Some reporters surprised and asked him how long they prepared and started the project. "The pre-production took three months from developing story, researching, and fund. And the production took about six weeks. It was fun, I admit." he answered. 

What's the story about?
"The story?" he teased and laughed. "It's secret. When the time comes, I'll let you know. About actors, it will be a surprise, too." Some reporters started to moan and their tactic worked, "Ok, ok," he said with a gorgeous peaceful smile, "I give you some hints but don't question further, ok? It's based on true story about loneliness and hope. A family story. Poetic and beautiful." He ended the press conference with photo session and after that, dissappeared to the backstage.

Words: nara-dhei
Illustrations:
Editor:




@Editors: you can send back here when you finish editing, or PM or email to mitayas@yahoo.com.

Thanks, ^-^


----------



## Mansewerz (Aug 10, 2006)

wat mite XD mean


----------



## Molekage (Aug 10, 2006)

^ look at it like a smiley. it remencient of this  XD


----------



## Mansewerz (Aug 10, 2006)

i c thnx for the help


----------



## Sogeking (Aug 10, 2006)

ND...... I will edit for grammar..... I see a few mistakes already.... if you could email it t'me, I'd be most greatful.


----------



## Fysh (Aug 10, 2006)

Good, I was hoping you'd pick that one up, Ryu.  Any articles that come about before Sunday are your job, because that's when my hellish work week ends.


----------



## AkamaruKiba92 (Aug 11, 2006)

Fysh, is the cooking thing i wrote going to be in the next issue?


----------



## Fysh (Aug 11, 2006)

^yes, it will.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 11, 2006)

nara-dhei said:
			
		

> hi all (especially editors),
> 
> i've done the article. Who's gonna edit it? I'm planning this Movie article on 3 part: how to 'pre-production' with announcement of newest Akatsuki Film Co. releasing film; the how to 'production' with lauching poster of "that" film; and the how 'post-production' with the film premiere report (like *cough* Cannes Festival).
> 
> ...


No prob, just lemme know what pics you'd like to see and I can work that out no problem. ^^  Also, I'll go edit it and send it back to you.

@ Raine - Yay!  Can't wait to see the article! =)  Maybe there'll be some of your chibis? o.o

And sorry I've been gone for awhile, y'all.  I've been busy taking care of school stuff, work, upgrading my comp, doing a Gundam X marathon, and getting more art supplies in the past 3 days. XD


----------



## RaineJoybringer (Aug 12, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> @ Raine - Yay!  Can't wait to see the article! =)  Maybe there'll be some of your chibis? o.o



I'll try and get the article finished asap, and then work on some chibis. I'll try and get that Ino forehead protector article done too. Though, if I can't get the chibis done, I have a couple old ones in my dA gallery that could be recycled. 

Also, I did a sketch for the article, though I dunno if it could be used. I don't think I'd get time to digitally ink and colour it.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 12, 2006)

guh, been plugging away at the sound five... check the thread if you want to see the lineart to date.

i have NO idea how to draw dreadlocks . if anyone has a cartoon of someone with dreadlocks, that would be jawesome.


----------



## Anego (Aug 12, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> No prob, just lemme know what pics you'd like to see and I can work that out no problem. ^^  Also, I'll go edit it and send it back to you.
> 
> XD




@DS: thx DS. For this month article's pictures, it's up to you. I will do the layout first once you send back the text file.  Actually, I had sent the text to Ryu, but seems he hadn't open yet.

@Ryubaka: I canceled editing with you.. but thx


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 12, 2006)

@ Raine - Looks awesome so far!  I love the pic and I think it'd be great for the article.  If you can't get the pic done though, perhaps you could ink it and I can color it from there.  I suck at digital drawing, tbh. XD

@ Molekage - Errrmmmm... I present to you Tousen from Bleach!



@ nara - I'll probably e-mail you the edit later on today.  I'm at work atm, so I'll finish it when I can. ^^


----------



## Molekage (Aug 12, 2006)

oh yeah. tousen. thanks ds!


----------



## Sogeking (Aug 12, 2006)

Fysh said:
			
		

> Good, I was hoping you'd pick that one up, Ryu.  Any articles that come about before Sunday are your job, because that's when my hellish work week ends.


Weeelll...... my school starts monday..... so sorry, but I'm positively swamped right now. Math, English, and Latin to do..... 2 days to do them all.


----------



## Fysh (Aug 12, 2006)

I'll be back on Monday, so it works out ^^


----------



## Molekage (Aug 12, 2006)

any seasoned vets of coloring want to give me a few pointers? i'm having a lot of problems coloring this thing... check my sound 5 art thread to see the colors. somethings... not right...


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 12, 2006)

I think you're shading a bit too much around Tayuya's mouth.  It looks like she starting a mustache.  Go a bit more simplistic around the face.  Also, to keep within the style you're going for, which looks like soft cel shading, also make the hair shading a tad more simplistic.  Besides those two things, I'd say you're doing a great job so far. ^^


----------



## Fysh (Aug 12, 2006)

I'M BAAAACK!!!! Whoo!  I'll have some stuff to show y'all by the end of the week.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 13, 2006)

Fysh said:
			
		

> I'M BAAAACK!!!! Whoo!  I'll have some stuff to show y'all by the end of the week.


Hehe, same here. ^^  I hope the cover pic of Oro I'm working on will make guys go gay for him... XD

And nara, I finished editing your article and sent it to you via e-mail.  That's a good article. 

------------------------------------

EDIT:

And here's something new from me... XD

*ASK HARD GAI! pt. 1*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Dear Hard Gai,

There?s this girl I like in my academy class but I don?t know how to approach her.  She?s really pretty, but she seems so into being in the top of our class, it seems like she wouldn?t have the time to speak to me or let alone look at me.  What should I do?

Desperate Shounen

*DYNAMIC ENTRY!!!  Well, Desperate Shounen, it looks like you?re stuck between a rock and hard place, which is exactly my kind of place, YOSH!  Well, enough about me and my wants in life. We?re here to talk about you, my boy!  A young youth like you shouldn?t hold back in what you desire.   Someone like you, who desires something that seems unattainable needs a special something to guide them in life.  What is that you might ask?

It?s a SELF-RULE!

Give yourself a goal.  If you can?t do it, then give yourself a challenge to do better!  Like myself for example, if I can?t get 10 men or women to wink back at me when I?m shopping downtown within 30 minutes, I have to pour hot candle wax on my body for 10 minutes straight!  Basically you should do something similar with her.  Let?s say if you can?t get her to look at you and have a conversation with you tomorrow, you should do 5000 pushups naked on top of the academy after classes have ended.  Remember Desperate Shounen, I?ll be making sure you do all those naked pushups if you fail your mission. =D  So go out there and engulf her in your Springtime of Youth!  YOOOOOOOOSHOOOOO!!!!*


----------



## Mansewerz (Aug 13, 2006)

so any thing else that i should do? also, when shall the issue come out?


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 13, 2006)

Mansewerz said:
			
		

> so any thing else that i should do? also, when shall the issue come out?


There's a good 2 weeks before I start finalizing the issue, so give it about the beginning of Sept. before it comes out.

Well... I haven't heard from Gaara_Mania, so maybe you could do Kakashi's Monthly jutsu.


----------



## Mansewerz (Aug 13, 2006)

ok, i haven't really kept up with the other parts of the magazine, so could you explain this monthly jutsu to me? also, if u need a pic for my fanfic, here is the jinchuriki. I was wondering if anyone could draw the actual bijuu, here is the info.

Silver fur, black flame and lightning stripes.
Right eye is black with Silver Lightning bolt in middle, and Left eye is black with silver flame in middle.
 12 tails, alternating flames and lightning bolts.
Big like Kyubi
Optional, but like a lightning/fire glow.


----------



## Fysh (Aug 14, 2006)

eto eto eto...you haven't read the other magazines?  Maybe you should....you basically just explain how to do the jutsu, with chakra and seals and whatnot...


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 14, 2006)

Yeah, use the other magazines as reference.  =P

But here's the initial lineart for the next cover. ^^

this user


----------



## Anego (Aug 14, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> And nara, I finished editing your article and sent it to you via e-mail.  That's a good article.
> 
> ------------------------------------
> 
> ...



Hi DS,
I get your e-mail. thx. I haven't read or start the layout, but ASAP. There is job i'm working here and not yet finish *ouch*
AYE! what a scary Gai. Wink back? WAX? *lol* It's a funny article! *wink back to Gai and give gai-pose*


----------



## Mansewerz (Aug 14, 2006)

ok, for this article i will try to do a jutsu that isn't totally mainstream (i.e, chidori/raikiri, rasengan, etc)

please tell me if i did a repeat so i can fix it. thnx


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 14, 2006)

@ nara - LOL, glad you like Hard Gai. XD

@ Mansewerz - Well, the ones that have been done so far are the Kage Bunshin, Goukkakyu no Jutsu, and Chidori.


----------



## Mansewerz (Aug 14, 2006)

*Kakashi's monthly jutsu:Kage Kubi Shibari no Jutsu*

This month's jutsu is a jutsu utilized by the Nara clan, but is not a bloodline technique. Kage Kubi Shibari no jutsu translates to Shadow Neck Bind technique. After becoming a chuunin, Nara Shikamaru was taught this technique by none other than his father, the jounin, Nara Shikaku. Having a striking resemblance to his father, it was only right that Shikamaru was taught this technique.

The first step is to learn the unique hand seals of the Kage mane technique. Make sure you have enough chakra for the Kage mane technique, otherwise, it will fail. If needed, use the nearby shadows to add on to your shadow surface area to catch your opponent, much like the fight between Shikamaru and Temari. 

The next step is to catch your opponent in the Kage mane and make sure they cannot move. Afterwards, during the Kage mane, perform the handseals for the Shadow Neck bind to initiate the powerful technique. Once caught, the shadow will form a hand that creeps up the body of your opponent up to their neck. At this point, the neck will then be attacked, either snapped or damaged based on the opponent.

Note: This technique will work anywhere from 0-10 meters, or can be more depending on the shadow, the time and sunlight, and nearby shadows. Also, if your opponent has a large amount of chakra, or has enough and is strong enough, the technique can be defended against, and the technique will fail.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 14, 2006)

Beautiful! ^^

Just PM that to me and I'll make sure to finalize the whole deal. 

EDIT: and I'm retarded for not checking my PMs when I wrote that. XD  Thanks!


----------



## Sogeking (Aug 14, 2006)

hey y'all, sup? aaanyways, I'm here because I did a pretty kickass drawing of Temari. I haven't scanned it yet, but I did try and draw something! YOSH! hahaha, I was surprised how well it turned out, but I guess I cheated a little by using a old manga chappie as inspiration, but I ain't as creative as y'all or as good as y'all whan it comes to drawing. So, later tonight hopefully, I'll show y'all.


----------



## Fysh (Aug 14, 2006)

oooh, was that the one you said you were going to draw in my thread?  Wanna see it!  Wanna seeit! Wannaseeit! bouncebouncebounce

And @ Mansewerz!  Perfect!  Mwah!

Edit: For some reason, Ryu couldn't get his picture to post on the forum.  So he asked me to post it.  
And after seeing it, I would like to assert that his claim to have no artistic talent is bullshit.

*Spoiler*: _Ryu's Temari_ 




Great job, Ryu! 

I didn't make a thread out of it, cuz I thought you might want to do so when you got NF working again.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 15, 2006)

nice pic Ryu ^^

I also finished what would be the cover of the next issue, minus all the text. =)

UtahCrip = win


----------



## Mansewerz (Aug 15, 2006)

ha, looks like marilyn manson, like it, great job


----------



## Sogeking (Aug 15, 2006)

Fysh said:
			
		

> oooh, was that the one you said you were going to draw in my thread?  Wanna see it!  Wanna seeit! Wannaseeit! bouncebouncebounce
> 
> And @ Mansewerz!  Perfect!  Mwah!
> 
> ...


hmmmm...... y'all don't quite understand, I think. It ain't a question of NF not letting me.... it's the problem of Websense. I cain't get on NF during school. And at home.... well.... let's say, my parents are quite obsessed with my schoolwork all of a sudden.


----------



## AkamaruKiba92 (Aug 16, 2006)

Hey DS, are we gonna start a cooking thing in the magazine from now on?  I don't know if Fysh PMed you the recipe that I got (puppy chow), but if you think it sounds like a good idea I can find a simple recipe once a month.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 16, 2006)

Although I haven't seen it, I totally don't mind that.  It's nice to have a monthly article here and there. ^^


----------



## Fysh (Aug 16, 2006)

I've been unmotivated lately.  It seems like I wait till the week of the deadline to do everything and then stress out about it...I'm one of those work-under-pressure types of people it seems.  But that's why I haven't sent DS your article yet, AK92.


----------



## Sogeking (Aug 17, 2006)

It must not DIE!


----------



## Mansewerz (Aug 17, 2006)

YES, IT SHALL LIVE!


----------



## Gaara_Maniac (Aug 18, 2006)

ALRIGHT!! THE DAM GAARA IS BACK!! here is the monthly jutsu for september:....i've come back from the stupid exam and i have it next week too...cant wait to work something for u


----------



## RaineJoybringer (Aug 18, 2006)

Sorry I haven't been working on my stuff lately guys  I've been busy with uni and that, and I also just got promo'd to being a mod for the Naruto sections over at MangaHelpers :amazed


----------



## Mansewerz (Aug 19, 2006)

ummm Gaara mania, u weren't around so i took care of the monthly jutsu thing. think u could work on the october issue?


----------



## Gaara_Maniac (Aug 19, 2006)

erm..so make it october issue?right at november i have another stupid exam..will be away for that period of time: 1 Nov~ 20Nov or something liek that...


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 19, 2006)

Hmm... seems school has been kinda getting in the way of things for all of us. XD

Anyway, considering I've been busy all the same, lets push the deadline to... the 8th of September.  Hopefully that'll give people who are getting settled in school to get some breathing room.  Also, I'm kinda at a loss of artistic creativity as well, so maybe a little more time for all of us will be good. ^^

Regardless, I finished the fanfic section. =)


----------



## Mansewerz (Aug 19, 2006)

sweeet!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sogeking (Aug 19, 2006)

fucking a..... I hate AP Latin already......


----------



## Gaara_Maniac (Aug 19, 2006)

wad can i do for the september issue? i'll like to help...


----------



## Anego (Aug 20, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> Hmm... seems school has been kinda getting in the way of things for all of us. XD
> 
> Anyway, considering I've been busy all the same, lets push the deadline to... the 8th of September.  Hopefully that'll give people who are getting settled in school to get some breathing room.  Also, I'm kinda at a loss of artistic creativity as well, so maybe a little more time for all of us will be good. ^^
> 
> Regardless, I finished the fanfic section. =)



wew... 3 days off and things happened so much.. 
8 sept? :amazed ok. at least I can re-design my article. actually i had finished it but not satisfied with the result. 

it gives me more time. XD


----------



## Sogeking (Aug 20, 2006)

sooo..... are y'all gonna put my art in the fanart section? cause I'm willing to let y'all use it.


----------



## Fysh (Aug 20, 2006)

Yeah...let me finish coloring it.  Or start.  I've been having a one piece marathon lately, since i just started watching it....it goes on and on and on....anyways, I'll get to it eventually.  Is the deadline for September really the eighth?  I got some time.


----------



## Sogeking (Aug 20, 2006)

yeah, yeah, procrastinator..... haha, just kidding.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 20, 2006)

Fysh said:
			
		

> Yeah...let me finish coloring it.  Or start.  I've been having a one piece marathon lately, since i just started watching it....it goes on and on and on....anyways, I'll get to it eventually.  Is the deadline for September really the eighth?  I got some time.


Yeah it is.  I've just been way too freaking busy to do anything recently and I'm sure other people are feeling the same way, especially since school has started for a lot of people.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 22, 2006)

oh my christ bump! XD


----------



## Sogeking (Aug 22, 2006)

Jeebus! Bumpage!


----------



## Fysh (Aug 23, 2006)

Haha, guess no one's around lately.  Me too.  I started that coca-sora ad with the tandem bike...twas harder than I thought, but now it's just things like details, shading and such.  I'm not a big details person...but oh well.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 23, 2006)

just wanted to let everyone i'm not dead. i got artist burnout last week and couldn't do any art to save my life 

but i'm alive and kicking and working hard to finish the sound 5 and sai picture! sorry for taking so long


----------



## Gaara_Maniac (Aug 23, 2006)

wad do i have to do?!T.T DS's ignoring me...my stupid exams' over now i can continue helping u...T.T


----------



## Mansewerz (Aug 23, 2006)

i'm back, actually i've been here the whole time, but since no one was posting, i haven't really checked this thread. School has started for me too and its getting harder to keep up with other stuff. LOL, i'm open for any other projects.


----------



## Anego (Aug 23, 2006)

Fysh said:
			
		

> Haha, guess no one's around lately.  Me too.  I started that coca-sora ad with the tandem bike...twas harder than I thought, but now it's just things like details, shading and such.  I'm not a big details person...but oh well.



take your time, laura. I won't rush. coz exactly i'm rushing myself finishing the 'office' work that makes me reaaaaaaly depressed now *HUEEEKKKK*

XD


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 23, 2006)

Gaara_Mania said:
			
		

> wad do i have to do?!T.T DS's ignoring me...my stupid exams' over now i can continue helping u...T.T


LOL, you're not the only one who's busy.  I'll tell you what.  Write an article about the Naruto video games out there. ^^


----------



## Gaara_Maniac (Aug 24, 2006)

erm...naruto video games? naruto narutimett hero 4? i dunno is it out yet..


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 24, 2006)

No, I meant do a review on the games that are out already.


----------



## Sogeking (Aug 24, 2006)

bleuurg...... *falls down* damnation, so much hw..... anyhoo, I'm drawing a ton lately.... I'll show some more stuff when I find some time.


----------



## Gaara_Maniac (Aug 25, 2006)

erm..DS,do you mean the games that are recently out? and how many pages do i need?


----------



## Mansewerz (Aug 25, 2006)

dude, try to make a parody, or make it for real. but recently out right now is wat i think he means.


----------



## Gaara_Maniac (Aug 25, 2006)

erm...any new games to recommend me?


----------



## Mansewerz (Aug 25, 2006)

pirates of the carribean, black, gta: liberty city stories, anything u think is good and not too old.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 26, 2006)

ah! is the deadline tonight?


----------



## Sogeking (Aug 26, 2006)

September 8, man. No worries.


----------



## Gaara_Maniac (Aug 26, 2006)

should we do more on naruto new games? we'll just include Narutolash of Ninja,which is like one month ago,and pirrates of the carribean and GTA:liberty city stories that is quite new.... heh heh...off to work!!


----------



## Gaara_Maniac (Aug 26, 2006)

Sry for double posting, here are the pages!!
Firstpage :
Secondpage :
Thirdpage :
hope you enjoy!! =)


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 26, 2006)

Good stuff.  I'll make sure everything gets placed in correctly with the mag.  Thanks a lot! ^^


----------



## Mansewerz (Aug 26, 2006)

sweet, so we got almost 2 weeks until deadline. so anything else, or is it just being put together now?


----------



## Sogeking (Aug 26, 2006)

maybe the deadline should be sooner. Because it seems like most of the stuff is done.


----------



## Mansewerz (Aug 26, 2006)

yes, and i'm real eager to see this issue! xD


----------



## Fysh (Aug 26, 2006)

heh...none of my stuff is done...i'll get on it.


----------



## Gaara_Maniac (Aug 26, 2006)

hmmm...DS..anything still want me to do? i dun  wan to be locked in the cage like august issue's ryubaka T.T


----------



## Sogeking (Aug 26, 2006)

I was locked in the cage, as you call it, as a metaphor for me being in trouble and having internet access revoked.


----------



## Mansewerz (Aug 27, 2006)

i just got a great idea, *Gai's monthly training/exercise tips* I can probably do it tomorrow, just in time for the issue.


----------



## RaineJoybringer (Aug 30, 2006)

Bad news guys, I have a whole heap of uni assignments suddenly popping up and a lot of problems at home so I won't be able to complete my travel article.  I wish I could, but when I still have a 3000 word draft due in for one of my subjects soon, it take priority. Sorry guys!


----------



## BakaKage (Aug 30, 2006)

wow, I didn't realize the deadline was on Sept 8, I guess that's what I get for not being online. But I finally got internet today (well techinically yesterday coz its 4 am here >_<) and I made a mad dash to finish the Oro J-rock art, hence why I'm up at 4 am. 
Ah well, here it is anyway.
@ DS, I really hope this suits your needs. I'm J-rock illiterate and I don't know how these people behave and what not. I just took elements of what was J-rock clothing according Google and gave him the most appropriate pose I could think of (also somewhat copied from poses j-rockers do).
Also the style is somewhat different, its mostly flat colors and a lot of black, kinda vectory too but I thought it was a nice effect.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 30, 2006)

That's beautiful. ^^  That will definately be used well for the article.  It totally fits his style. XD

As for everything else, it's slowly moving along.  Just like Raine, I'm really freaking busy.  But we'll get everything together along smoothly.

If anybody wants to add anything else to this issue, just go ahead and submit it.  My creativity is down 12 notches so anything is welcome, including that Gai article. ^^


----------



## az0r (Aug 31, 2006)

Could i help out with drawing the art on some articles or anything else on the next issue and others
id be very happy to help out with this magazine ^^


----------



## Fysh (Aug 31, 2006)

Okay you guys, sorry for not posting in a while, but I've actually been avoiding X/
I'm not going to be able to finish what I wanted to on this issue...that is, I won't be able to do the layouts *cries* I'm sorry, DS!  I've just had a lot of stuff going on, what with going to France and all...

So I should be able to finish my Sai interview while I'm on the plane/at the airport today (on my way to Paris for the year to study, w00t!), and I'll send the writing to you as soon as I have access to the internet after that.  As for AkamaruKiba92's article, this is what he wrote:

*Spoiler*: _Akamaru's puppy chow_ 




Woof! Welcome to my cooking show! I'm Akamaru, the adorable, huge dog of Kiba's. For my cooking lesson today, we are going to be making one of my personal favorites, Puppy Chow! This is a delicious chocolatey, peanut buttery treat that you will all love.

3/4 cup peanut butter
1 cup chocolate chips
1/4 cup butter
8 cups Crispix Or Chex cereal
2 cups powdered sugar

Melt the peanut butter, chocolate chips, and butter together. Pour over the cereal in a large kettle or bowl and stir well. Pour the powdered sugar into a large brown paper bag and add the cereal. Fold the bag to seal and shake well to coat evenly.

Hope you all enjoy the puppy chow! Time for me to dig in now, WOOF!


Damn that stuff is delicious.  Layout shouldn't be too tough, but I just don't have the time...I'm real sorry.  Hopefully I'll be settled in enough by next month or the month after that I'll be able to work on stuff again.


----------



## Anego (Aug 31, 2006)

@Baka: nice Oro-sama! ^-^

@Fysh: good article. i love the opening: Woof! 

@DS: well,.. if you need me to help on layout, I can help..


----------



## az0r (Sep 1, 2006)

So Donkey Show if you dont have enough staff or are looking for another drawer could i get a job here? i want to help with this great magazine and id be happy to help ^^
so just consider it at least ^^

thanks


----------



## Gaara_Maniac (Sep 1, 2006)

erm ds...should i write something about Shurikens,Wind-Mill Shurikens,kunais,many kinds of weapons....i'll do it for this issue or the october issue? im not sure will i get online this few weeks =) stupid school=X


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 1, 2006)

Why don't you do it for this one?  I'm kinda considering holding off the next issue because it's going to be a really busy month for myself and everyone else due to school and whatnot, so lets just go all out with this for now. ^^


----------



## Gaara_Maniac (Sep 1, 2006)

hmm...i'll start doing it now..


----------



## Radical Dreamer (Sep 1, 2006)

You know, since it's hurricane season in the states, it would be cool if someone like Temari did a 'Hurricane Preparation Checklist!' section.


----------



## Gaara_Maniac (Sep 1, 2006)

completed!
link for 1st page:
link for 2nd page:


----------



## Fysh (Sep 2, 2006)

Haha, a hurricane preparation checklist sounds great.  From Gai: Prepare for the Senpuu!!

Anyway, I'm finally in Paris and connected to the internet somehow (it cost me 60 euros to sign up for orange wifi for a week, grrr.  Hopefully I'll find it cheaper elsewhere, and when my school starts, maybe it's somewhere around Sorbonne for free...) but anyway, during my 8-hour flight I wrote a couple of articles.  (Sorry in advance, but I'm sure I'm going to have to double post to get them on the site.)  The first one is the Sai interview; if someone can do the layout for it that would be awesome.  If anyone wants to edit it a little, they're welcome to do that too. Here it is:


*Spoiler*: _Sai interview_ 



Shinobi Magazine: So here I am with the newest addition to Team Seven, an ANBU named Sai.  Thanks for joining us today.
Sai: My pleasure, pigtails-san.
SM: Pigtails-san?
Sai: Yes, because you have pigtails.
SM: I’ve never heard that one before.
Sai: Well, I’ve read it’s important to have nicknames to establish closeness.  And I hope to become good friends with you during this interview, pigtails-san.
SM: Er, well, you know it isn’t necessary to have nicknames for everyone…
Sai: It isn’t?
SM: No…and neither is it necessary to come up with nicknames right away.  They are something that comes naturally as a friendship goes on.  And some of my friends I just call by their names, no nicknames.
Sai: Ah, I see…so many things I have to learn about this.  And some can only be learned from experience…
SM: Well, tell us what else you have learned in your reading.
Sai:  The most interesting thing I found was that people tend to fall into 16 different categories.  I took a survey and found that I'm INTP.
SM: Ah yes, the good ol’ Meyers-Briggs.  That seems popular.  I personally think it’s a bunch of crap, but I guess it has more merit than astrological typing…
Sai: Actually, about that, I thought my sign was really accurate.
SM: What sign are you then?
Sai:  I thought you said it was irrelevant.
SM: That doesn’t mean I’m not curious.
Sai: Well, tell me your sign first.
SM: I asked you first.  (Sai gives me an evil glare) Okay, okay.  For the sake of moving this right along, Virgo.
Sai: Well, mine doesn’t matter then, because we’re not compatible.  So stop giving me pointed looks.
SM: Don’t flatter yourself.  So, Ino or Sakura, is one of them compatible?
Sai: E-eh?  What do you mean?
SM: Would you be able to date either of them?
Sai:  Actually, I don’t really know their birthdays…I read their signs are something I should definitely take into consideration, so I’m still doing research.
SM: What were you reading, Cosmo?  (Sai looks confused)  Well anyway, let’s assume that horoscopes are irrelevant. (His expression changes from confused to scandalized.)  Just bear with me for a minute.  Ino or Sakura?
Sai: Oh, well…ano…I know Sakura better, and she seems a little nicer, but it seems like Naruto has his eye on her…
SM: Well, who cares about him, though.
Sai: Er, since I just got into his good graces, and he’s one of the first real friends I’ve had since my brother, I don’t want to make him angry.  Besides, Sakura acts like a hag sometimes.  Although Ino doesn’t seem too great either…both of them have such strong personalities, I wish I could have a little say in a relationship…I mean, I’m used to following orders without question in ANBU, I don’t need it at home.  Plus, I read that in an ideal relationship, the partners should be more or less equals…but I don’t know, maybe Sakura or Ino has a nicer side they don’t show normally…
SM: You’re stalling.  Decide.
Sai: Um, both?
SM: Ha ha! Yeah right.  In a perfect world.
Sai: Then, um, neither?
SM: No, you have to choose.  It’s for the fans!
Sai: Well, then…I’m going to have to say that, come to think of it, I probably shouldn’t be starting romantic relationships right now at all.  I think I’ll stick to learning how to have a successful friendship first.
Peanut Gallery:  Booo!  What a cop-out!
Sai: Why is there popcorn being thrown at us?
SM: I have no idea.  Well, since that topic was a failure, let’s talk about your art.  Could you, for instance, make a popcorn chain out of this here popcorn?
Sai:  I believe that falls under the general category of “crafts.”  And yes, any run-of-the-mill three-year-old could also make a popcorn chain.
SM: Indeed, heheh.  Well, tell us about your art then.
Sai: Well, I’ve been drawing and painting since before I can remember—I have some sketchbooks laying around from when I was really little that have some, well, rather interesting pictures in them.  *laughs*  I mostly do quick sketches, since I don’t have that much time between missions, but I am working on an oil painting.  It takes a long time because I have to use low-odor paint thinner in my building, which is annoying because it means the paint dries more slowly between layers.  Sometimes if I come back from have a particularly short mission the paint still isn’t dry when I come back!  
Then while I was training in ANBU, my instructor saw me sketching ink drawings while I was bored, and thought I had such a talent in it and could draw exactly what I wanted fairly quickly, so he said I should find some way to incorporate it into my ninjutsu.  And that’s how I got my art jutsu.
SM: Can you go into more detail about how you developed it? I’d like to--
Sai: No, that’s my secret. Develop your own specialty jutsu.
SM: Tch. Foiled again.
Sai:  You’re so greedy.
SM: In no way am I greedy, just lazy.  Anyhow, it was an excellent talk, I hope we can do it again sometime.
Sai: I already told you we’re not compatible.
SM: That’s not what I…erm, well anyway, thank you very much for the interview!
Sai: My pleasure, pigtails-san =P



The parts in parentheses I actually meant to be italics, but I failed.  Oh, well.


----------



## Fysh (Sep 2, 2006)

Now I wrote this one about a sort of "original character," because I wanted to write about Orochimaru.  I don't know how well it turned out, if someone wants to edit it up or you want to reject it, that's cool.  Feedback would be awesome--this seems to me to be almost like a oneshot fanfic about an original character, but oh well.  The end is a bit boring/lame/cheesy, but it's what I came up with after travelling on the plane for 8 hours and having slept only 3 of the past 40 hours.  So change it if you wish. Meh.


*Spoiler*: __ 



*From Special Ops to the Snake's Nest and Back again.*

_After recovering for three years, ANBU Raili Mika is finally back on the job.  She is only known escapee from Orochimaru’s lair since he became a missing-nin shortly after Yondaime’s inauguration.  Now she tells her story, so the rest of us can be forewarned._

	I first heard of Orochimaru when one of my teammates came back shaken from an encounter with what he said was “a white-skinned alien.”  Apparently, he had been  taking a walk in the woods when he came across a strange creature surrounded by dead woodland animals.  He was sitting in the middle of a clearing, somehow biting them and trying to fill them with his chakra, but they would drop dead after only a few moments of contact.  My teammate watched, horrified, for a few minutes, before he came running back to where we were training.  My other teammate, Ibiki, and I didn’t believe him, so we followed him to the clearing where the mass sacrifices were taking place.  What we found there was indeed, a creepy looking guy who appeared to think he was a vampire.  My teammate and I watched in horror, (though Ibuki seemed to be considering what the creatures were thinking just before they lost their lives.  I think that was when he started being interested in the psyche during torture, because he surely got some creepy ideas after that.)  Suddenly, the alien turned around and saw us.  We all screamed and ran at the evil smirk he threw at us.

Oh, if only that evil smirk was the last I ever saw of that snake bastard.  But alas, the end was yet to come.

Several years later, I had moved along in my ninja rank enough to be part of an ANBU team of hunter-nins.  It wasn’t really problematic; a lot of missing-nins are only considered a threat because they brought with them something valuable to the village.  They were weak to begin with, so they escaped with something they think might earn them a large reward and high rank if they present it to another hidden village.  It was easy to track down and kill them before they spread their knowledge, so I was used to coasting along in my job.

Then one day, Sandaime assigned us a mission to go out and hunt Orochimaru, who had been recently conspicuous because of his falling out with Akatsuki.  I was a little nervous for that mission, since of course I had since realized that the creepy alien was actually the snake sannin, and I was always on edge when it came to him.  I was right to be, too—I won’t go into it, but despite all of the hunter ANBU on the mission being extremely talented, a bloody battle resulted in about half of us being killed and the other half being captured.

I was dragged to Orochimaru’s place in my unconscious state, where I was separated from my teammates and placed in a small cell of my own.  I never saw them again; I assume they were killed.  I stayed in that cell for days and days, though a gray-haired medic nin came in occasionally to treat my wounds.

I didn’t really understand why they were healing me at first.  However, my questions were answered after what I overheard was the third week of my being there.  They needed initially healthy bodies to experiment on.

So the snake sannin’s experimentation had long since progressed from helpless forest animals to humans.  I was dragged daily into a sterile-looking room and prodded with different needles.  I assume they were experimenting with antidotes, because I was usually given two different kinds of drugs, and once I recognized the smell of [find strong-smelling poison].  

After they had poked me with about two thousand different needles, and I felt I had been there for decades and decades, and I was somehow still alive, Orochimaru himself bit me, and left some kind of bruise on my back.  It was probably the most painful ordeal I had to go through while I was there.  I was put in a room with a bunch of other people who had a similar mark somewhere on their bodies.  It was horrible; a lot of them died, and they only cleaned out the cells once in a while.  Once only about a fifth of us remained, Orochimaru started taking us out again to the sterile medical room, where we were again injected with some kind of antidote.  About a third of the people died the day after the injection, and a lot followed afterwards.  Only a quarter of us survived, and once we were through with that ordeal, our bruises had gone away.

I think that was all of the experimentation they wanted me for, because after that, I was once again thrown in an individual cell that opened into some kind of large basement room.  I didn’t get any human contact other than the occasional plate of bad food, and sometimes I could hear the screaming of my fellow prisoners.

One thing that everyone in Konoha has assumed wrongly since I came back is that I was physically abused.  This isn’t true.  Other than the hundreds of pokes with the needle and the one bite, no one at Orochimaru’s base ever touched me.  I don’t know that this is true for everyone, but a strange thing about being there was that I never heard a woman scream, even though they were definitely present.  It makes me wonder what was going on.  I think if you’re a woman you might have a better chance of surviving through the experiments, since they don’t seem to pay as much attention to them.

Anyway, after I had sat in that dark, dingy little room for god-knows-how-long, that gray-haired medic came in and opened all the cell doors leading into the large basement room.  He told us to have a battle royale.  I think everyone but me must have run out into the room and started tearing into each other.  I couldn’t, however, because I was feeling weak from hunger—last time food had been brought, I had spit through the bars at whoever was giving me that plate of crap, and as a result I hadn’t gotten any.  That turned out to be my saving grace, actually, since I didn’t participate in the battle royale.

Instead of letting the winner of that huge, long, fight free has he had promised, I watched Orochimaru do some strange jutsu that I know now resulted in him transferring into the winner’s body.  I’ll never forget how that technique looked—Orochimaru did hand seals for about five minutes, so fast that I couldn’t keep track after the first minute or so.  Then a blast of purple chakra radiated out from his body and knocked the winner off his feet.  The winner was left unconscious, and the one that I thought was Orochimaru was dead.  Somehow, I was so excited at the demise of my jailer that I was able to crawl out of my cell to safety…I think my chakra was so low that that medic didn’t even notice anything was awry.  So that’s how I finally escaped Orochimaru’s lair.

It was not one of the more pleasant experiences of my life, but since I’ve made it through, I’m sure I’ve become stronger for it.  However, if you ever find yourself in a situation like mine, all you can do is not give up hope.  The same goes for any bad situration you’re in as a ninja—just keep looking for that opportunity that will see you through, it will come, and with it will come victory.



*Spoiler*: _about this character_ 



 I envisioned this to be one of those pretty-but-tough kunoichis, kind of a cross between Tsunade and Ino (with a high ponytail, but sans big boobs--sorry.)  If someone wanted to do a character design out of your head that would be awesome.  If y'all feel like using this article.




Hope you enjoy!  Adios, back to trying to get used to communicating en français...


----------



## seraluanma (Sep 2, 2006)

An October issue should definately be Halloween themed. Maybe Naruto's tips on how to do awesome tricks?  How to carve a pumpkin with a kunai, Gai's leotard: Costume is disguise?

I used to be on Yearbook and Newspaper way back when, so I still have fun with this type of stuff.


----------



## Gaara_Maniac (Sep 2, 2006)

I've been thinking of halloween,since seraluanma say its halloween themed,lets make...or draw...Naruto characters in halloween suit!! LOL!!
Its only an opinion,nvm if you dun wan it


----------



## Anego (Sep 3, 2006)

in case Fysh cannot done the Coca-sora, I've done other simple advertisement. I made 2 alternatives and sent it by e-mail to DS, too. Dunno which he likes XD

so here's the link:
rainymushroom
Link removed


----------



## Fysh (Sep 4, 2006)

And I haven't...I been busy, I just got to France! It's been craziness. The place I'm staying right now is totally awesome because the internet is only 5 euros a month Schweet!  Also, there's a japanese boy staying here--I'm going to accost him.  He will be scared of me by the end of my three week stay. =P


----------



## Anego (Sep 4, 2006)

Fysh said:
			
		

> And I haven't...I been busy, I just got to France! It's been craziness. The place I'm staying right now is totally awesome because the internet is only 5 euros a month Schweet!  Also, there's a japanese boy staying here--I'm going to accost him.  He will be scared of me by the end of my three week stay. =P



so don't worry about the Coca-sora. We'll pending it for October's issue. and.. have fun with the japanese boy  *ah, should be delicious..*


----------



## Fysh (Sep 4, 2006)

I shall....he seemed to like me, he kept poking fun at my pitiful Japanese.  He was like, "what do you know how to say?" and among other things, I said, "watashi wa hokage ni naru!!" (I'm going to become hokage!) He was pretty amused.  

Also, if you have time dhei, can you do the layout for my articles? Unless DS says he's going to...he hasn't said anything about them.  Arigato-gosaimasu!


----------



## Sogeking (Sep 5, 2006)

hahahaha! I wish I coulda seen that! Anyways, I'll do the Hurricane prep article for next month, Temari as hostess..... I used to live in Florida, so I've got some experience in the matter.


----------



## Anego (Sep 5, 2006)

Fysh said:
			
		

> I shall....he seemed to like me, he kept poking fun at my pitiful Japanese.  He was like, "what do you know how to say?" and among other things, I said, "watashi wa hokage ni naru!!" (I'm going to become hokage!) He was pretty amused.
> 
> Also, if you have time dhei, can you do the layout for my articles? Unless DS says he's going to...he hasn't said anything about them.  Arigato-gosaimasu!



LOL, of course he was amused! next time, tell him you want to rule the world with akatsuki power. he'll knee down for you *roflol*

I'll do it, except DS taking over. XD
but no editing, right? coz u know my english is not proper to do that  
DS seems busy or... really really bad mood or.... uninspired to work *glanced to DS* but i believe he will come here soon.

but... Laura, *which* article? you wrote 2, eh?
and somebody must make the illustration for your article coz i can't handle illustration..


----------



## Mansewerz (Sep 5, 2006)

well, my computer was messed up for a while so i haven't been able to get on until today, so the Gai issue is most likely postponed. so, are u still thinking about holding off this issue?


----------



## Fysh (Sep 5, 2006)

Oh, I guess the one that you can do...maybe I can manage to draw a picture and try and photograph it somehow if we postpone the issue.  It seems to me that a lot of magazines have september/october issues anyways...well, it comes out when it comes out.  So just do the Sai article for now I guess...I wanted the second one in the orochimaru issue tho, obviously.

DS, feedback, onegai?


----------



## Gaara_Maniac (Sep 5, 2006)

so,wad shud we do now?
all the stuff done?


----------



## angelinoshi (Sep 5, 2006)

nice job! [thumbs up] I look forward to more of your work


----------



## Gaara_Maniac (Sep 6, 2006)

ahh...almost done.btw,i've made an fc a month ago,which is the naruto got punched like a dough fc,pls join it...=P


----------



## Sogeking (Sep 6, 2006)

man. Where the hell is DS? He needs to finish up the mag so we can get it released!


----------



## Fysh (Sep 6, 2006)

He's avoiding us, because I bet he's slacking.  Oh, ye goDS, please hear our prayers and answer them!  Just a sign from to know that he's alive...(or rather, I know that's the case, because I see him lurking  show your face, teme! )


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 6, 2006)

Sorry guys, school and work have really been hard up on me so I have had a lack of time to do anything really.  I've checked out all the articles, I like your Sai article Laura, and I really like the ads that nara made as well.  I said the deadline was the 8th, but I'll try to start finalizing soon, whenever I have the time.  Maybe if y'all could just finalize your work to follow the design of the mag, then it would make it easier on me to get it all finished up.  As much as I like editing and whatnot, it gets rather straining when I end up finalizing a majority of it, so my creativity level hits rather low.  If y'all could do that, then that would be great.

I have a full time job and now I'm finishing up my degree, plus I'm moving soon.  I'm only human and I need a little help y'all. >.<


----------



## Fysh (Sep 6, 2006)

DS, it's all good, it's all good.  It's okay if the mag doesn't come out on time, believe me, I understand busy.  Just wanted to make sure you were still around


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 6, 2006)

Coolness. ^^ I'm not neglecting the mag since I have rough drafts of my own articles as well, but I really haven't been able to find the time to get it done. XD


----------



## Anego (Sep 6, 2006)

Fysh said:
			
		

> DS, it's all good, it's all good.  It's okay if the mag doesn't come out on time, believe me, I understand busy.  Just wanted to make sure you were still around



I'll do Sai interview? Ok..
again, i only work the layout. Someone else must provide me with picture of him! ^.^

@DS: ganbatte ne!!!


----------



## Sogeking (Sep 6, 2006)

I know the pain of busyness....... 
However, I have the feeling the readers will be, shall we say, "anxious" for the release. I would help if I could with PS, but I cain't. Any editing, like articles and such, I'd be more than happy to help with.


----------



## Mansewerz (Sep 6, 2006)

I guess i found the time to do this article, so here we  go.
*Gai's Monthly Training tips*

Today, we will start out with the basics of training. First off, we need to take care of stretching. Stretching is a key exercise when training with weights, and/or endurance training. Always stretch out for about 10 minutes before your workout. Take care of all the major muscles. If short on time, work on the main muscles you will be using for that workout. Some basic stretches include:

Side leg stretches
Hurdler streches
Strattle stretch

Use these main stretches, but don't limit yourself to just these. Work on everything, and don't leave anything behind, or you can pull something. If not properly stretched out, tendon damage (tendonitis), pulling muscles, or even worse, ripping a muscle, can occur. After you work out, do a cool down stretch for 5-10 minutes. This should relax your muscles and allow them to anabolize at a healthy rate and form. Until next time, this is Gai with his monthly training tips.


----------



## Anego (Sep 8, 2006)

@Laura, DS: i've done the layout. hope u like it..

@Laura: but.. I need you to make the "prologue" (look at the pic, I wrote there where the spot for prologue). My brain stopped thinking. I've too many writing project here XD

if nobody wants to work the pics (only 2!), I might do it. Don't blame me for tracing the real Naruto manga for the layout 

this is the link:


----------



## Fysh (Sep 8, 2006)

Looks good, Dhei!  I could ask Arriku if I could use that one picture he drew of Sai in his anbu outfit.  It was totally sweet, I loved it.  I'll write a prologue in a bit.


----------



## Mansewerz (Sep 8, 2006)

oo, where's the new issue, i thought it was due out today?


----------



## Gaara_Maniac (Sep 9, 2006)

wads the new due? XD


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 9, 2006)

LOL, the deadline was yesterday.  I'll start finalizing today after work.  As for the Sai pics, I can do some makeshift editing. ^^


----------



## AkamaruKiba92 (Sep 9, 2006)

Yay, i'm really looking forward to this issue.  Looks like its going to be a good one (but when isnt it lol).


----------



## Anego (Sep 9, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> LOL, the deadline was yesterday.  I'll start finalizing today after work.  As for the Sai pics, I can do some makeshift editing. ^^





			
				fysh said:
			
		

> Looks good, Dhei! I could ask Arriku if I could use that one picture he drew of Sai in his anbu outfit. It was totally sweet, I loved it. I'll write a prologue in a bit.


__________________

@laura, thx and send the prologue quick! XD 
about Sai pic, deal it with DS

@DS: give me 24-30 hours, eh? hope Laura quick enough to post the prologue. then i'll send u the photoshop files. BTW, somebody said the typo I used for the article is bad.  so if you don't like it, too, you can change it. Don't worry, i use the "text formated to paragraph" so u can do it easily XD


----------



## Sogeking (Sep 9, 2006)

YAAAARR! GO TEXAS!


XD
Sorry y'all, I had to say that.


----------



## AkamaruKiba92 (Sep 10, 2006)

Well, since Ryubaka is doing that, GO ILLINOIS!!!!!!!! FIGHTING ILLINI RULE!!!!!!!


----------



## Mansewerz (Sep 10, 2006)

amen to Akakiba92


----------



## nirvanainanutshell (Sep 10, 2006)

could we rder a subscrition or are they free.


----------



## Mansewerz (Sep 10, 2006)

its free, just wait for ds to release the issue


----------



## Sogeking (Sep 10, 2006)

AAAGH! GODDAMNIT! Texas LOST!


----------



## Mansewerz (Sep 10, 2006)

bummer, thats a shame. go ILLINI!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## Sogeking (Sep 11, 2006)

Eh, whatever. The Seahawks won. So yeh.


----------



## Mansewerz (Sep 11, 2006)

i'm not a football fan, i like basketball better, but yay for you. at this point, i'm pretty anxious for the issue, DS, i know you have it in, just one more push and give the issue out. lol, take your time to do wat u have to do, just let us know when it comes out. btw u said ur getting ur degree. I'm just curious in what your getting ur degree in.


----------



## Sogeking (Sep 11, 2006)

For b-ball, Memphis Tigers all the way, baby!


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 11, 2006)

Mansewerz said:
			
		

> i'm not a football fan, i like basketball better, but yay for you. at this point, i'm pretty anxious for the issue, DS, i know you have it in, just one more push and give the issue out. lol, take your time to do wat u have to do, just let us know when it comes out. btw u said ur getting ur degree. I'm just curious in what your getting ur degree in.


It's global business.  It'll be interesting.

BTW, I'm going to get as much done as possible tonight since the electrician is shutting down my electricity tomorrow to fix some burned wires.  Another delay. XD


----------



## Molekage (Sep 11, 2006)

ds ds, i'm soooo sorry its taken this long, but i'm half an hour from finishing the sound 5 pic!


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 11, 2006)

lol, i was wondering about that. XD


----------



## Molekage (Sep 11, 2006)

please forgive me! work happened last month 

just curious, how are you?


----------



## Mansewerz (Sep 11, 2006)

its quite a shame that the electrician has shut down ur wires, and tsk, tsk, tsk Molekage, u should know better? LMAO just messing with ya. so, can't really wait, i'm gonna grab some sleep soon. XD


----------



## Molekage (Sep 12, 2006)

let me know if the size is ok!


----------



## Anego (Sep 12, 2006)

can't wait for laura's prologue any longer  so i send whatever file I have here to DS' e-mail.

Laura, you can send the prologue to DS or even DS create it for you  *glance to DS*


----------



## AkamaruKiba92 (Sep 12, 2006)

Whoah! Molekage thats an awesome drawing!!!!  Except for one little thing, Kimimaro looks a little older than he should, but other than that GREAT job!

Go ILLINI!


----------



## Mansewerz (Sep 12, 2006)

its great molekage, keep it up


----------



## Fysh (Sep 12, 2006)

Sorry, gal.  I think I wrote a little intro blurb at the beginning, maybe not?  I meant to.

"We recently had the opportunity to talk with Sai, the mysterious ANBU member of Team 7.  This is what he had to say..."  Something simple and not too long, like that?  Ah well.

And go Illini, hell yeah!  You go there?  My best friend does, and so did I for the Katrina refuge semester.


----------



## Mansewerz (Sep 12, 2006)

actually, i'm not in college. i'm just a fan. my cousin goes there though.

EDIT: you know, molekage, i never really knew 100%, ur a dude right?


----------



## Molekage (Sep 12, 2006)

check my sig

its a MYSTERY 

you should take a poll


----------



## Gaara_Maniac (Sep 13, 2006)

Awwww...
When will the new issue be out?


----------



## AkamaruKiba92 (Sep 13, 2006)

I think molekage is a lady, personally.  Feel free to correct me Molekage.


----------



## Fysh (Sep 13, 2006)

Well, I thought Molekage was a boy, but then I realized that there is NOT a membership to the bath house on the profile so now I'm just confused.

btw everyone, my birthday was yesterday...yaaaay!  Now I'm the legal age to drink in the US (not that it matters though, because I'm in France...)  And if you were wondering, yes I had a good time.

Also, I've been sending out mass emails to my friends about my French experiences (I'm not keeping a journal, so that's kinda it) and I would probably consider you all friends enough to hear about it, so if you want me to add you to the list let me know and give me your email.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 13, 2006)

Happy B-Day Laura! ^^

And the mag is about 50% complete.  It's currently going through my rigorous QC atm. XD


----------



## Mansewerz (Sep 13, 2006)

cool, can't wait

btw@Molekage: ya, i noticed the pokecard, that kinda sparked the ? i actually think ur a dude,  but then again i was wrong about laura too.


----------



## Molekage (Sep 13, 2006)

its a running gag i like to keep. i actually choose most of my works somewhat carefully so its ambigious 

and GOOD WORK DS


----------



## Mansewerz (Sep 13, 2006)

lol nice, its working


----------



## Molekage (Sep 13, 2006)

oh btw mans, at long last i finished that anbu lee pic


----------



## Anego (Sep 13, 2006)

happy b'day laura! ^0^


----------



## Mansewerz (Sep 13, 2006)

sweet i'll check it out, and HAPPY B-DAY LAURA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sogeking (Sep 13, 2006)

Fysh said:
			
		

> Well, I thought Molekage was a boy, but then I realized that there is NOT a membership to the bath house on the profile so now I'm just confused.
> 
> btw everyone, my birthday was yesterday...yaaaay!  Now I'm the legal age to drink in the US (not that it matters though, because I'm in France...)  And if you were wondering, yes I had a good time.
> 
> Also, I've been sending out mass emails to my friends about my French experiences (I'm not keeping a journal, so that's kinda it) and I would probably consider you all friends enough to hear about it, so if you want me to add you to the list let me know and give me your email.


Bday hooray. Drink drink drunk, fall on the floor, get up, drink again. Etc. Anyways, senda me the e-mail. it'd be cool. XP


----------



## AkamaruKiba92 (Sep 14, 2006)

Nice..... You know we should get rankings around here, like Akatsuki.  DS can be the AL, Fysh or Ryubaka Itachi, etc.  Just a dumb idea thrown out there, sounded kinda cool.  Oh and congrads Fysh on finally being able to drink lol.  Please dont end up like Ryubaka's picture LOL.


----------



## Fysh (Sep 14, 2006)

Well, I always had the capability....it's just whether it was legal to be pulled over with a bit in my bloodstream, heh heh heh.


----------



## Mansewerz (Sep 14, 2006)

haha, nice


----------



## Sogeking (Sep 14, 2006)

Fysh said:
			
		

> Well, I always had the capability....it's just whether it was legal to be pulled over with a bit in my bloodstream, heh heh heh.


hahaha...... it ain't illegal if ya don't get caught.


----------



## Mansewerz (Sep 14, 2006)

lol, whata rebel

EDIT: btw, what is the drinking age in France. Qu'est-ce que c'est?


----------



## Sogeking (Sep 14, 2006)

I dunno. I think it's 21, tho.
and for the rebel thing, naw. That's just the way people think hereabouts where I live.


----------



## Mansewerz (Sep 14, 2006)

oh i c, doesn't matter to me anyways, i don't like the whole idea of alcohol, its just not my bag.


----------



## Sogeking (Sep 14, 2006)

I don't drink either. No drugs. Nada. But ya know what, I don't care. I get my fun stuff. Like lacrosse and such.


----------



## Molekage (Sep 14, 2006)

oh lacrosse

i suck at that game

alcohol is overrated imho


----------



## Sogeking (Sep 14, 2006)

I would be a team captain! *very proud of this*


----------



## Molekage (Sep 14, 2006)

OH! good job 

i was once a cross country captain


----------



## Sogeking (Sep 14, 2006)

I run cross country. Hate it, yes. Not so good at it, also yes. But I still do it.


----------



## Molekage (Sep 14, 2006)

cross country is AWESOME 

kinda. its really tough

but i like the people on the teams i've ran with


----------



## Sogeking (Sep 14, 2006)

the team part is great. But I suck at it. running long distances ain't my thing. I'm more of a sprinter.

Heh. that reminded me of the time at lacrosse camp we played a game with hourlong halves. And then, once we finished that (my team won), we had gained a peanut gallery of little kids (we were the oldest group), and then, the coaches told us we would be playing against the all-stars of the 3 best teams in Memphis. Right then. luckily, not enough showed up to play. But I think I woulda collapsed if I had had to play.


----------



## Mansewerz (Sep 15, 2006)

^^ rite there with ya, i'm not a good long distance runner either, sprinter. although i like playing lacrosse, (the little bit that i have played), i'm more of a basketball player, thats what i've been practicing lately. so, how about the next issue.

@DS: any updates? release date?


----------



## Fysh (Sep 15, 2006)

Oh yeah?  Oh yeah?  Well, my best friend was a cross country captain.  I played tennis though, cross country never appealed to me...running in the heat of the day...ugh.

btw, you can legally buy alcohol at 14 in France.  I think going out is curbed by there being a curfew for minors.

And I don't drink that much either (well, I didn't before I got here...XD)...ze weed is much better.

Now time for a pre-excursion wine and cheese party!! I just got back from lunch, but oh well


----------



## drunken kunai justu (Sep 15, 2006)

well id love to help this is friken awsome so i cant draw for shit but i love doin fan fics so im good a writing so i can do anything you need that doent involve drawing!


----------



## Mansewerz (Sep 15, 2006)

yay, more help. DS, hows it coming?


----------



## drunken kunai justu (Sep 15, 2006)

yo can i become part of staff for like article writing or sumthin


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 15, 2006)

I'm looking more along the lines of probably Tuesday or Wednesday.  I just got off of work and am looking forward to 3 more great days of 12 hour shifts at the hospital... =/

Being older sucks.  Cherish your youth.  XD


----------



## Fysh (Sep 16, 2006)

drunken kunai justu said:
			
		

> yo can i become part of staff for like article writing or sumthin



2 articles to be considered staff, yup.  DS usually comes out with a list of ideas for the next issue soon after he releases the first one, but you can also make up your own ideas and write about that.  You've seen the older magazines, so you know kinda what we do, yeah?

Ganbatte!


----------



## Sogeking (Sep 16, 2006)

hahahaha, I had a great night yesterday....... I got to watch my high school beat up another school in football (a guy with a broken arm intercepted the ball and ran it back for a touchdown on our team)..... aand I finally pulled up my Biology and Precal grades. SO yeah, I had a great day.


----------



## Mansewerz (Sep 16, 2006)

sweet, thats cool. i just came back from bowling last nite, it was pretty good. i just woke up as i'm writing this, so i feel dizzy. lol, can't wait for the issue. Tues/Wednes is still pretty good.


----------



## drunken kunai justu (Sep 16, 2006)

manswerz thx, you inspired me to make my own forumon card and anyway what is the idea for this month? i would love to be part of article writing staff


----------



## Mansewerz (Sep 16, 2006)

sweet, it looks cool. anyways, i guess u could start by sending DS the fanfic u said u had. and then just ask him, he's the boss.


----------



## Gaara_Maniac (Sep 17, 2006)

ahhh.....is the issue coming out? anything more to do?!


----------



## Mansewerz (Sep 17, 2006)

DS said it should be coming out either tues. or wed., but as for stuff to do, think about the next issue.

EDIT: DS, hows those 12 hour shifts goin?


----------



## Mansewerz (Sep 20, 2006)

this double post is only intended for the bumping of this topic


----------



## Sogeking (Sep 20, 2006)

I was meaning to do that.......


----------



## Mansewerz (Sep 20, 2006)

cool, nice sig btw.


----------



## gokuden553 (Sep 20, 2006)

Very nice


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 20, 2006)

Mansewerz said:
			
		

> DS said it should be coming out either tues. or wed., but as for stuff to do, think about the next issue.
> 
> EDIT: DS, hows those 12 hour shifts goin?


LOL, they suck.

As for the mag, it's on indef atm as the electricity in the house has been on and off due to changing circuits and myself moving back and forth moving stuff.  I'm currently on my macbook so I can't really do anything since everything is on my PC.  Hopefully things will be fixed by the weekend so I can set up everything again and finish this long overdue issue.  Sorry about that guys. >.<


----------



## Mansewerz (Sep 21, 2006)

it happens, no sweat, as for me, i've got the flu, so I'm at home for now.


----------



## Sogeking (Sep 22, 2006)

aaaahhh....... I love this three day weekend already. Anyways, no worries, dude. We'll just have to wait.


----------



## Anego (Sep 23, 2006)

DS: take your time. 

Ryuu: nice to hear u have a good time. XD

Laura: ehem.. how's with the japanese boy?


----------



## Mansewerz (Sep 23, 2006)

o ya, Laura, how about that japanese boy?


----------



## Sogeking (Sep 24, 2006)

hahahaha, I saw Jackass 2 yesterday. Funny shit, that. I'm lucky most of my friends are 17. He got my ticket for me.


----------



## Mansewerz (Sep 24, 2006)

sweet, i'm hoping to see that too, but since i ain't 17, i may just wait for the dvd. so, didn't Bam start crying?


----------



## Sogeking (Sep 24, 2006)

Mansewerz said:
			
		

> sweet, i'm hoping to see that too, but since i ain't 17, i may just wait for the dvd. so, didn't Bam start crying?


hmmmm.... I think he did. Especially after getting branded. Yeah.


----------



## Fysh (Sep 25, 2006)

Cute new sig, Ryu!

And about the Japanese boy, he has a girlfriend, who also happens to be here...ah, well.  He actually doesn't speak French very well, and English only a little better, so he's pretty quiet.  He gets really amused and happy everytime I use one of the random japanese phrases that I know--for example, the other day my friend was having a laughing fit, and I said, "Ochitsuke!" (calm down!) and he repeated it and laughed.

I had dinner with Japanese people one night, for one of the excursions, and I learned something:  Japanese <3 Americans and vice-versa.  They are so fun and outgoing and smiley!  Our cultures are really complimentary and awesome when mixed.  If I wanted to go to Japan before, it was nothing compared to how much I want to go now!  Maybe I'll teach English there for a while or something after I graduate college.

Man, sorry I'm so wordy today, but that's how I get when inebriated.  Yup, I'm still drunk from last night...this Irish guy was showing me how to properly drink Guinness (not the stuff you get in America, the real Irish kind) and I lost track of how much I drank.  Yup, I was still drunk when I woke up this morning.  Hooray for beer!

Well, I'll let you all get back to your day.

And Jackass?  Funnier stoned.  (But then again, so is everything...)


----------



## Anego (Sep 25, 2006)

Fysh said:
			
		

> Cute new sig, Ryu!
> 
> And about the Japanese boy, he has a girlfriend, who also happens to be here...ah, well.  He actually doesn't speak French very well, and English only a little better, so he's pretty quiet.  He gets really amused and happy everytime I use one of the random japanese phrases that I know--for example, the other day my friend was having a laughing fit, and I said, "Ochitsuke!" (calm down!) and he repeated it and laughed.



aw! pity he has a girlfriend XD...

btw laura, i don't think you're different when u drunk or not. At least, i don't see any differences..  

so... keep have fun there!


----------



## maaster999 (Sep 25, 2006)

You are serious good in drawing man keep it up


----------



## Mansewerz (Sep 25, 2006)

so what else is new? any more updates on the issue?


----------



## Sogeking (Sep 25, 2006)

Fysh said:
			
		

> And Jackass?  Funnier stoned.


  rotflmao


----------



## AkamaruKiba92 (Sep 26, 2006)

Umm DS did Fysh ever pm you about the cooking thing?  I can make it again unless you dont want it in the article.


----------



## Mansewerz (Sep 28, 2006)

any more updates ds?


----------



## Sogeking (Sep 28, 2006)

I think DS..... died. Or something.


----------



## AkamaruKiba92 (Sep 29, 2006)

Yea he probably did lol.


----------



## maaster999 (Sep 29, 2006)

I love it


----------



## Sogeking (Sep 29, 2006)

...... cool. A fanboy.


----------



## AkamaruKiba92 (Sep 30, 2006)

A fanboy lol, dont see one of those everyday.


----------



## Sogeking (Sep 30, 2006)

rotflmao!

Nice use of sarcasm.


----------



## Mansewerz (Sep 30, 2006)

i pmed ds earlier, he said that he did die. lol, ya, he has leg and back pain so he is in bed atm. he can't get everything together since he only has his mac with him atm


----------



## Sogeking (Sep 30, 2006)

lol. I wuz right after all.


----------



## Anego (Oct 1, 2006)

poor DS. 
*yelling to DS* DS!!!! GANBATTE NEEEEE! and heal soon!

rr.. I think I'd ever saw the cooking article.. Fysh had preview it here..

anyway.. it's october now.. I think we can skip the Nov issue and make it october,.. if... DS can "survive" from his injury....


----------



## Mansewerz (Oct 1, 2006)

i just came back from an amusement park, legs are tired, feel very sleepy.


----------



## Sogeking (Oct 1, 2006)

Ok y'all, news flash. Y'all need to send all finished articles and such to me, and then I will forward it to DS in a big PM. Once that's done, we should be that much closer to getting the..... October issue out. Man, we're way behind schedule.


----------



## Sogeking (Oct 2, 2006)

1000 posts! wooo! 


sorry for double posting.


----------



## Anego (Oct 2, 2006)

Ryubaka said:
			
		

> Ok y'all, news flash. Y'all need to send all finished articles and such to me, and then I will forward it to DS in a big PM. Once that's done, we should be that much closer to getting the..... October issue out. Man, we're way behind schedule.



I had sent all my articles to DS via e-mail. shall I send it to you? *confuse*
anyway, HAPPY 1000 POST! *confetti*


----------



## Mansewerz (Oct 2, 2006)

yes, happy 1000 post, i already sent all of my articles to ds


----------



## Anego (Oct 3, 2006)

hehe, thx for rep, ryu. anyway, seems you can reach internet again, now XD

hm, though DS is still sick, maybe we can continue our work. I mean, if the article we write has no connection to "monthly theme", we can start writing it. Like mine with DIY making movie, or kakashi jutsu.. or advertisements and fanart.. So we can keep up with Nov issue. 

Ryuu and Laura can do editing, while me and laura can do layout. So we will help to press the stress for DS. I hope he won't get sick for full October..


----------



## Sogeking (Oct 3, 2006)

lawl, yeah. I can get on at any time.
Anyways, yeah, we could, but we need to get out the last months issue before doing a new one.


----------



## Jun'ichi (Oct 3, 2006)

Wow, you guys really have made something out of this O_O


----------



## Darkhope (Oct 3, 2006)

I really like this...


----------



## Anego (Oct 3, 2006)

Ryubaka said:
			
		

> lawl, yeah. I can get on at any time.
> Anyways, yeah, we could, but we need to get out the last months issue before doing a new one.



i know. but the prob is.. all are with DS. since he never "backup" it to us, we can't do anything about releasing. But instead of doing nothing, that's why i suggest to keep working whatever we can work. At least, we have a "bank of article". and we dont need to be panic when dead line is coming. XD


----------



## Sogeking (Oct 3, 2006)

I sent him all the articles. So, all he has to do is finalize. Then we can release.


----------



## Anego (Oct 3, 2006)

Ryubaka said:
			
		

> I sent him all the articles. So, all he has to do is finalize. Then we can release.



hope he can work it. he seems very ill.. because he never post here for long time..


----------



## Sogeking (Oct 3, 2006)

he told me that it's not that he's forgotten. Just that he's been extremely busy.


----------



## Anego (Oct 3, 2006)

Ryubaka said:
			
		

> he told me that it's not that he's forgotten. Just that he's been extremely busy.



ah, ic...
well, i'm going offline. see u soon, ryuu!
bubye all! ~waves~


----------



## Sogeking (Oct 3, 2006)

see ya, dhei.


----------



## Fysh (Oct 4, 2006)

Oh yeah...well, I guess I'm unexpectedly un-busy now that the intensive-learning course is over.  So yeah, I can prolly do layout again.  Have any of the articles been layed out, or should I just start with anything?


----------



## Sogeking (Oct 4, 2006)

just start with anything. DS isn't giving me any feedback.


----------



## Anego (Oct 4, 2006)

Fysh said:
			
		

> Oh yeah...well, I guess I'm unexpectedly un-busy now that the intensive-learning course is over.  So yeah, I can prolly do layout again.  Have any of the articles been layed out, or should I just start with anything?



finish the coca-sora XD


----------



## Mansewerz (Oct 4, 2006)

i can work on the music for this issue and gai's monthly training articles


----------



## Fysh (Oct 5, 2006)

Ahhhh!  I'm sorry to make promises I can't keep, but I made those promises before I accidentally deleted photoshop from my applications folder....quelle bêtise!  So I actually can't do anything, for the time being.


----------



## Mansewerz (Oct 5, 2006)

^^oh no! lol, how long until u think u'll get it back?


----------



## Sogeking (Oct 6, 2006)

w00t! Homecoming tonight! Yahoooooooo!
also, I got my letter jacket. is vurry nice.


----------



## Fysh (Oct 6, 2006)

Oh!  So I got everything back.  Took some work...but now I also have the blue-toned itunes, got rid of that crappy "iDVD," and just downloaded "Bad Situation" (which had been on my ipod that died, but not my computer for some reason,) so I'm a happy camper.  I'll try to get some stuff done then.  Can't make any real promises though, since things are starting to pick up a little again.  I'll let you know if I'm working on anything and I'll get it done the whole way through.


----------



## Sogeking (Oct 7, 2006)

shit. Why am I up so late? oh yeah, because of the never-ending monopoly game. I gave up on it.


----------



## Molekage (Oct 7, 2006)

hm.... just wondering, any new assignments yet?


----------



## Gaara_Maniac (Oct 8, 2006)

ahh...i have a sabaku sousou monthly jutsu page...
wth...school entirely grounded me for a month


----------



## Mansewerz (Oct 8, 2006)

DS where are you????????????????????????????????xD


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 10, 2006)

I just got better from the flu, so it's been a horrific 2 weeks, especially after messing up my back. >.<

Anyway, lets just stick with what we had to do for the last issue and combine it with October.  I'm somewhat behind on some things so lets just take it slow and go from there.


----------



## Sogeking (Oct 10, 2006)

sweet, you're back. Hope you feel better.


----------



## Anego (Oct 11, 2006)

Poor DS.. *shook shook shook*
waiting for your command, taichou! XD


----------



## DarkFire (Oct 11, 2006)

u guyz keep up ur awesome good work u guyz r the best and ds sry bout the flu i just got off it it was horrible! well keep up the good work guyz REPS for all (will rep DS and gaara manina tmr used up all rep opp)


----------



## Sogeking (Oct 11, 2006)

cool, rep. I like rep.


----------



## DarkFire (Oct 12, 2006)

yep i like rep too!


----------



## Molekage (Oct 12, 2006)

by the way, do any of the main editors have an art project that they'd like me to work on?


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 14, 2006)

Molekage said:


> by the way, do any of the main editors have an art project that they'd like me to work on?



Could you work on something Halloween related with Naruto?  Also, Halloween is my birthday so this issue better be special. XD


----------



## Sogeking (Oct 14, 2006)

oo! ooo! pick me, pick me! I have a halloween fanart! Well, actually, one of my members gave this up. But same diff.


----------



## Mansewerz (Oct 14, 2006)

cool i like reps 2. btw, wen is the new issue due out? anything else to work on? thanx


----------



## Anego (Oct 14, 2006)

thx for the rep! ^^

anyway, i love ryubaka's fanart for halloween XD
shikamaru looks fit as dracula
*roflol*


----------



## DarkFire (Oct 15, 2006)

np every1 for the rep u guyz deserve it and its ur birthday on halloween Ds wow my sis has her borthday then too! And awesome this issue extra special hope its over 50 pages!!!!


----------



## Sogeking (Oct 15, 2006)

itachifire said:


> np every1 for the rep u guyz deserve it and its ur birthday on halloween Ds wow my sis has her borthday then too! And awesome this issue extra special hope its over 50 pages!!!!



yeaaaah...... extra special. that's it.


----------



## Sogeking (Oct 18, 2006)

this can't die! nono.


----------



## DarkFire (Oct 19, 2006)

i just hope it dsn die canuse I'M DIEING waiting for it


----------



## ueharahikari (Oct 20, 2006)

*hey wot!*

Can I help out in the next issue with Orochimaru in it? I do art. XD


----------



## Sogeking (Oct 20, 2006)

we've just got to finalize the issue. It's been done for a while. Next issue. Sorry.


----------



## Mansewerz (Oct 20, 2006)

yes, i've been waiting for this one.


----------



## DarkFire (Oct 21, 2006)

alrite its coming out!


----------



## Mansewerz (Oct 21, 2006)

soo, um, when is this one coming out?


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm thinking hopefully before Halloween.  I have to be on campus for most of next week so I'll see if I can put in some time to get everything ready inbetween.  Also, more halloween fanart would be good. ^^


----------



## Sogeking (Oct 21, 2006)

Donkey Show said:


> I'm thinking hopefully before Halloween.  I have to be on campus for most of next week so I'll see if I can put in some time to get everything ready inbetween.  Also, more halloween fanart would be good. ^^



I'll work on finding more fanart. I already have one chibi fanart for halloween. I'll just PM you soon with the compilation of them.


----------



## DarkFire (Oct 22, 2006)

so before hallowenn eh? Alrite i won't be out for hallowen for a dance anyways so uh more halloween art is it going to be chibi?


----------



## Sogeking (Oct 22, 2006)

itachifire said:


> so before hallowenn eh? Alrite i won't be out for hallowen for a dance anyways so uh more halloween art is it going to be chibi?



it's not all going to be chibi. just one so far.


----------



## Mansewerz (Oct 22, 2006)

i've actually got basketball tryouts this friday, saturday, and then there's a cut, and then a tryout on monday. the final team is chosen on Halloween, so I'm looking forward to this issue.


----------



## DarkFire (Oct 22, 2006)

Whoa ur crazy for basketball... can tell by ur avatar! But only 1 chibi???? Oh well i was hoping for more cause i'm a total fan Well i'm going to be eagerly wiating looking at the montor waiting for u guyz!


----------



## ueharahikari (Oct 23, 2006)

Ryubaka said:


> we've just got to finalize the issue. It's been done for a while. Next issue. Sorry.



Er... Ok then... hopefully I'll be able to HELP out with that one...


----------



## Sogeking (Oct 23, 2006)

Avy v2
Avy v2
Avy v2
Avy v2
Avy v2
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed

There. I fixed the two links, and added a couple more. So. Yeah.


----------



## DarkFire (Oct 24, 2006)

awwww the 4th one and the 3rd was so cute but i can't see the last 2 and  i think the last one is chibi DAM


----------



## Sogeking (Oct 25, 2006)

I added a few more fanart and fixed those two links. So yeah, I think 8 is enough. If anyone else has any more, they're more than welcome.


----------



## Mansewerz (Oct 27, 2006)

itachifire said:


> Whoa ur crazy for basketball... can tell by ur avatar! But only 1 chibi???? Oh well i was hoping for more cause i'm a total fan Well i'm going to be eagerly wiating looking at the montor waiting for u guyz!



ya, its my life.i just got back from basketball tryouts. today was the first day. i have another tryout tomorrow before the first cut. god, i really hope i make it. well, hows the magazine coming? good? sweet, i'll be sure to check in soon


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 1, 2006)

is the magizine coming out okay? Cause its halloween alrdy


----------



## Mansewerz (Nov 2, 2006)

itachifire said:


> is the magizine coming out okay? Cause its halloween alrdy



just came back from basketball practice, and I second that question. updates?


----------



## AkamaruKiba92 (Nov 2, 2006)

I third that question.


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 2, 2006)

i 4th that(wait can i do that?)


----------



## Mansewerz (Nov 3, 2006)

^^not sure, but hopefully its enough for a response.


----------



## Marguerite Perrin (Nov 3, 2006)

cool, ohh and cool avatar mansewerz


----------



## Sogeking (Nov 4, 2006)

y'all wanna PM DS, go right ahead. I don't care.


----------



## Mansewerz (Nov 4, 2006)

Methwolf said:


> cool, ohh and cool avatar mansewerz



thanx dude, btw the spurs won last thursday


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 4, 2006)

Man DS still wit this project? Cause he hasn't responded in a long time (though i'm not doubting him)


----------



## Mansewerz (Nov 7, 2006)

it turns out that DS has been going back and forth to the hospital for a head injury, and he has lost eyesight in his right eye temporarily, so he is out for now. I hope that everyone else understands because he no longer has the room in his life for a project like this, at least in this situation, so if there is another editor that wants to step up, plz do, but until then, the project is on pause.

Don't shoot the messnger, jk,
Mansewerz


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 7, 2006)

wow ty for clearing that up wit us....whoa DS is he still going to be a forum mod with his injury because it sounds serious and a powerful enough head injury can knock naruto and us rite out of his head *goes to pray for DS's health+safety*


----------



## Sogeking (Nov 8, 2006)

Mansewerz said:


> it turns out that DS has been going back and forth to the hospital for a head injury, and he has lost eyesight in his right eye temporarily, so he is out for now. I hope that everyone else understands because he no longer has the room in his life for a project like this, at least in this situation, so if there is another editor that wants to step up, plz do, but until then, the project is on pause.
> 
> Don't shoot the messnger, jk,
> Mansewerz



well, seeing this unfortunate event, as the only remaining editor, I'm going to declare the entire magazine as on hiatus. Until we have an expert photoshopper on the squad again, we can't finalize any of our mags. Sorry to all the readers and also to all the staff members, but unfortunately, we cannot continue. If there are any adept Photoshop users who would like to help and revive this, PM me. 
Till we meet again, later dudes. It's been fun, but sadly, I declare the Shinobi Magazine project closed.


----------



## Anego (Nov 19, 2006)

sorry for long not online. my modem had crushed and still... in fixing process. feel sad for DS  hope he get well soon. I can work with photoshop BUT not with coloring/scanning picture. I will only work the layout. So far, Laura can do the same. if we're going to continue,... somebody else must create the picture for cover-picture. in this case, we can ask a 'special guest' to do the cover-picture if DS feels ok with that. however, i need the Shinobi Magz's logo (font). His layout style is much much using modern-minimalist. I think I can 'copy' that XD

And because we're running on time, we must stick ourselves for max. 20-30 pages again. XD and... we create the new theme for the month (the one that we'd already sent to DS, let them with him.. it will be a special issue or will be released after DS returns..)

I know this is sounds crazy..


----------



## Sogeking (Nov 19, 2006)

nara-dhei said:


> sorry for long not online. my modem had crushed and still... in fixing process. feel sad for DS  hope he get well soon. I can work with photoshop BUT not with coloring/scanning picture. I will only work the layout. So far, Laura can do the same. if we're going to continue,... somebody else must create the picture for cover-picture. in this case, we can ask a 'special guest' to do the cover-picture if DS feels ok with that. however, i need the Shinobi Magz's logo (font). His layout style is much much using modern-minimalist. I think I can 'copy' that XD
> 
> And because we're running on time, we must stick ourselves for max. 20-30 pages again. XD and... we create the new theme for the month (the one that we'd already sent to DS, let them with him.. it will be a special issue or will be released after DS returns..)
> 
> I know this is sounds crazy..



sweet. I think we can work something out with this. let's keep working on this idea. grand.


----------



## Gaara_Maniac (Nov 21, 2006)

heh....is the next issue out? i was like grounded for months...my connection was busted...


----------



## Sogeking (Nov 23, 2006)

Gaara_Maniac said:


> heh....is the next issue out? i was like grounded for months...my connection was busted...



read the previous posts, idiot.


----------



## bloody_butterfly (Nov 23, 2006)

this is a neat idea! 
kakashi looks nice in a suit


----------



## Anego (Nov 28, 2006)

Ryubaka said:


> sweet. I think we can work something out with this. let's keep working on this idea. grand.




oh..? thanks... 
mmm.. I think we must honor DS for his idea. So.. this is the idea:
our next issue will not based on Village. Because we will do those theme with DS. We're doing *cough* 'filler' issue (maybe we should call it Shinobi Magz Injection or sumthing heheheheheheheh). So the theme is based on precious word in ninja's world like... Friendship... Honor.. Kindness,.. Brave,.. etc. By this filler magz, we also send our hope that DS will get well soon, "cheer" him to keep a high spirit to work, and any message for him.

I think we can get advantage by using 'ninja words' theme: easier to execute. For example, if the theme is Friendship, the interview might be doing with Saku-Ino or Team 7. For traveling issue, we can give story how Gai + Kakashi went to bla-bla country and spent time together. Infotainment might speak about Movie recommendation by Kimimaro (about loneliness and needed of friend). For entertainment, we can review the best restaurant and cafe to spend with friends. etc, etc.

So, the basic pattern is same to SM, just the theme that a lil different. What do you guys think...?


----------



## Sogeking (Nov 29, 2006)

nara-dhei said:


> oh..? thanks...
> mmm.. I think we must honor DS for his idea. So.. this is the idea:
> our next issue will not based on Village. Because we will do those theme with DS. We're doing *cough* 'filler' issue (maybe we should call it Shinobi Magz Injection or sumthing heheheheheheheh). So the theme is based on precious word in ninja's world like... Friendship... Honor.. Kindness,.. Brave,.. etc. By this filler magz, we also send our hope that DS will get well soon, "cheer" him to keep a high spirit to work, and any message for him.
> 
> ...



sweet. I can start work as soon as.... wait..... at least after Saturday/Sunday. I have a SAT subject test Saturday. that puts just a little problem in my schedule.


----------



## DarkFire (Dec 1, 2006)

sweeeeeeeeet the magizine is back in action!!!! Reps for u 2 and hope ur issue helps Ds gets better or at least cheer him up!!!


----------



## Anego (Dec 2, 2006)

*Shinobi Magz - the supplement project!*

Alright, then let's move! ^^

We don't have much time. Mm.. since we have to develop new pages and do lot of thing, I was thinking about many things that we must concern right now:

1. The name of the magz. I'm thinking about "Shinobi Magazine -De Special" which taken from DS initial. XD i'm waiting for better name. however, don't make this thing as polemic. Let us just make a quick decision so we can work the main thing: the inside review.

2. It's near to New Year. Means holiday, means.. there are times that we all might not online. So.. the fastest date to launch the magz is JANUARY 15th. I count the time: writers and illustrators must given their work to editor(s) before DECEMBER 20th. Editor(s) must give their work to layout maker(s) before Xmas. Finalizing and else must be done in 10 days (from JAN 2-11). The spare time is 3 days so if something urgent happened we're still on deadline. Agree or disagree? XD

3. Ryuubaka and other members by e-mail/pm/whatever you can reach, please gather back ALL STAFF from the first time we launch.. Coz our goal is to cheer up DS, I hope all staff can participate. I also plan to make "Message Board" in one layout page, to leave our message for DS. I hope you all like it.. I can't do this part since my computer now is having problem while my modem was fixed *sigh* so I still use premium dial-up network which.. *cough* higher cost and still SLOW. While you guys gather them, I start developing the layout. don't forget to contact Fysh (laura) and Suzuhiko (DS' fiancee). They can work with photoshop. any help is needed now XD

4. We need someone to create illustration for Cover Magz. Personally, I'm ok with whatever character to be 'photograph' there. But if you guys have better idea, pls share! I think BakaKage can do this. what do you think? If you agree, tell him immediately ^^

5. Now... about the theme...
I think we can develop the theme of "Hope and Apologize".
Reason and philosophy as our brainstorming:
- We HOPE that DS get well soon. We also hope that this magz is not stop working.
- The new year is coming. what do you hope for your future, what's your resolution for next year..?
- what a ninja hope from his work, from his life..?
- we need to apologize because this project is hold for long time to our readers XD
- human makes mistakes. nobody's perfect. even a ninja made mistake. How do they handle it, how do they fix it, how can they bear living with traumatic event?
- what do ninja do in new year..? what did they do? are they still in mission? XD

6. Now about the magz section... According to the August issue, There will be:
- Cover Magz
- SM Core staff page
- Editor's note (in this case, Ryuubaka or Fysh must write heheheeh)
- Index page
- advertisement(s)
- education (japanese class or kakashi monthly jutsu)
- lifestyle (restaurant/food review, traveling, health and beauty, infotainment, decoration, etc)
- interviews (in one issue, there will be 2 interviews)
- fanfic
- fanart
- credits
- preview for next issue.

It's lot enough. Remember, since we're developing this in 'limited ability', we must decrease the page from 50 to max 30. So, pages like advertisement might only 2 or max 3. And, since this 'supplement' issue(s) may not forever, then fanfic must be a short story. 


That's all I can think right now. Ryuu, since I think you can online much more than me, I think you can do whatever you need to do. XD 

btw, if there's anything to speak with me, send email to mitayas@yahoo.com. write your nickname in subject so I won't think it's a spam XD

see u soon! ^^
PS: itachifire, thx for rep!


----------



## INSANITY (Dec 2, 2006)

Cool! You're making a magazine? I read all the others like a million times! ^^ So can I like do something, help out, and what not?

I could do like fanfics and fanarts and stuff, maybe a monthly jutsu.  So, can I help out if you need help?


----------



## Sogeking (Dec 2, 2006)

nara-dhei said:


> Alright, then let's move! ^^
> 
> We don't have much time. Mm.. since we have to develop new pages and do lot of thing, I was thinking about many things that we must concern right now:
> 
> ...



I'll get started tomorrow or monday. Finally got my SAT done with.


----------



## Anego (Dec 6, 2006)

Silver_Dragon said:


> Cool! You're making a magazine? I read all the others like a million times! ^^ So can I like do something, help out, and what not?
> 
> I could do like fanfics and fanarts and stuff, maybe a monthly jutsu.  So, can I help out if you need help?



DS (owner) who makes this magz. ^^
I think Ryuubaka will set what writing topic/story we need, so wait for him. monthly jutsu was taken by Gaara_Mania at previous issues. I think we'll wait for his confirmation if he let other people to handle. btw, If you want your fanart to be release, you can link it here

@Ryuubaka:
I've done making some layout templates. 10% of the hardest part had done *yahoo!* 
I have one advertising and we need 1 other. 

@Laura:
*sob* I miss u! where are you?
Etto.. if the Coca-Sora bycicle version is not done yet, don't worry. I'll come with other Coca-Sora edition


----------



## Sogeking (Dec 6, 2006)

nara-dhei said:


> DS (owner) who makes this magz. ^^
> I think Ryubaka will set what writing topic/story we need, so wait for him. monthly jutsu was taken by Gaara_Mania at previous issues. I think we'll wait for his confirmation if he let other people to handle. btw, If you want your fanart to be release, you can link it here
> 
> @Ryubaka:
> ...



Laura is in France. and she no getty on anymore. unfortunately.
anyways.
I'll have the stuff in by tomorrow.


----------



## Anego (Dec 8, 2006)

Ryubaka said:


> Laura is in France. and she no getty on anymore. unfortunately.
> anyways.
> I'll have the stuff in by tomorrow.



yeah,.. it's been long time, though... 
btw, have you contact the staff?


----------



## Eureka (Dec 16, 2006)

So is this thread dead? 'Cos it seems pretty dead, wich is a pity


----------



## Sogeking (Dec 16, 2006)

nara-dhei said:


> yeah,.. it's been long time, though...
> btw, have you contact the staff?



...... @!^$*^#@
I completely forgot about this....


----------



## DarkFire (Dec 19, 2006)

common it better not be dead!


----------



## Anego (Dec 23, 2006)

i was talking to DS, he will go off for a month, and will be back next month (which i think on early february). so.. actually, we still can do one special edition before he comes back. he had agree to let us go on with our idea before he return.

so better do quick contact to old staff.
and for you who wants to contribute, you are welcome. confirm what you wanna write/draw to ryubaka. I might be 'rarely' to online (d@mn wireless! it still not fixed yet, the problem is still occured >.< )


----------



## Gaara_Maniac (Jan 14, 2007)

arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
im back but i can only get online every week, am i gonnA work out something for the february issue?come on its 2007!!!


----------



## Anego (Jan 14, 2007)

Gaara and else: what shall we do? XD
*hopeless* hehehehehe


----------



## Gaara_Maniac (Jan 21, 2007)

nara-dhei said:


> Gaara and else: what shall we do? XD
> *hopeless* hehehehehe


hopeless? i dun understand wad ya mean


----------



## Anego (Jan 22, 2007)

nothing..
XD


----------



## Gaara_Maniac (Jan 28, 2007)

hey hey so wad am i going to do? kakashi's monthly jutsu?
im good in that...come on,lets revive this thread ok??


----------



## Gaara_Maniac (Jan 28, 2007)

im double posting,CUZ I WANNA REVIVE THIS PROJECT(man,i had to say this:sry for double posting)

REVIVAL-NO-JUTSU!!!!!!!!


*Poof*


Shinobi magazine!


----------



## Anego (Jan 29, 2007)

I actually have done with the 'temporary' page layout. so i guess, you can do your kakashi's article. I really hope Ryuubaka is here and so does everyone else. and if anyone wants to submit article, just let us know in this thread..


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi hi everyone!

As much as I'd love to continue working on the mag, I really have no time to devote to it as I did before.  Now that I'm in my upper level uni courses including moving up at work, I have to pretty much do essays and projects every week. >_<  I will try to throw in an occasional fanart here and there, but it's going to be unreliable in terms of time constraints and whatnot.


----------



## Anego (Jan 30, 2007)

yay! DS is back! ^^
well, then, it's up to you, DS. we will just follow XD


----------



## Gaara_Maniac (Feb 1, 2007)

oh yeah ds ur back!! i miss u!!

Oh yeah!! HERE IT IS!!!
Kakashi monthly jutsu!!


----------



## Gaara_Maniac (Apr 22, 2007)

sry for double posting, but, would it revive? DS!!


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 22, 2007)

I dunno.  I was thinking about it the other day, but time is really a big issue here.  I mean, let's look at it like this.  If we made it bi-monthly, then we wouldn't have to put a crazy rush on articles and whatnot.  Another thing is that I need more people to finalize.  I have a lot of ideas in my head atm, but we'd have to rebuild the staff once again because I have no intention of doing quality control myself. XD


----------



## Anego (Apr 22, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> I dunno.  I was thinking about it the other day, but time is really a big issue here.  I mean, let's look at it like this.  If we made it bi-monthly, then we wouldn't have to put a crazy rush on articles and whatnot.  Another thing is that I need more people to finalize.  I have a lot of ideas in my head atm, but we'd have to rebuild the staff once again because I have no intention of doing quality control myself. XD



I actually "driving-test" my fashion magz if you're really notice it in dA XD
yeah, bi-monthly is enough, i think. If you really want to revive it, i suggest to take 3 month developing time before the issue launch. you won't lose your breath and when you feel 'boring' or out of idea, you still have time..


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 22, 2007)

Yeah, I saw a bit of the fashion thing and it looks pretty nice so far.  Keep it up!

Anyway, do you want to do that then?  We can start a new thread and recruit from there.  I'd probably do it later in the week though when I could gather up more stuff before posting.


----------



## Anego (Apr 22, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Yeah, I saw a bit of the fashion thing and it looks pretty nice so far.  Keep it up!
> 
> Anyway, do you want to do that then?  We can start a new thread and recruit from there.  I'd probably do it later in the week though when I could gather up more stuff before posting.



thanks, DS. you can participate there if u want *lol*

do that what? *looks stupid* SM? of course! I have no prob. Call back Ryubaka. I believe he's still interest with this project..


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 22, 2007)

Like I was mentioning, it would have to be later on in the week because of work and school, but we should definitely take a slower pace this time like you were mentioning.  We'd probably get some quality stuff out there once we do it.


----------



## Chee (Apr 22, 2007)

Wait so, SMP is still alive? =o


----------



## Anego (Apr 22, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Like I was mentioning, it would have to be later on in the week because of work and school, but we should definitely take a slower pace this time like you were mentioning.  We'd probably get some quality stuff out there once we do it.



ok. I have no objection on it. I guess the very point you have set-up is... SCHEDULE *with scary+satanic face* lol. because getting people to involve to SM is much much easier than the fashion-magz i develop (waiting for people isn't work, so I'm the one who search for them. but SM - as our past experience - showed that people were coming to contribute). So I'm not worried about human-source. So I think you need to make time-schedule list..

then we'll work based on it.. I guess... o.O
Ok, I'll wait for your instruction. whatever help you need, just let me know, DS XD

anyway, I'm sorry that I stored SM last edition on my site and let SM reader download it from there. since the link you provided had died.

@Chee: there's possibility.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 22, 2007)

Sure, no problem! ^^  Thanks for your help in re-hosting the issue.  I don't mind that at all. =)

And yeah, the timeline is something that needs to be strictly followed.  I think this time with more than a month to work on it, we should perhaps split it up to the point where we basically have more than a month to finish the initial work and about a month to finalize.  If we end up finishing before that time, hurray for the readers. XD

Again, if you have any ideas, you know the usual outlet.  Organizing would be easier too now that I'm a super moderator.  When the new information comes for the next issue, I'll close this thread and make a new one for each issue so that we don't have to sort through so much when conversing and brainstorming.

Anyway, I'll go ahead and start writing some stuff up that's running through my head now.  I'm getting excited again. =D



			
				Chee said:
			
		

> Wait so, SMP is still alive? =o


Is it okay to say "yes?"


----------



## Anego (Apr 22, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Sure, no problem! ^^  Thanks for your help in re-hosting the issue.  I don't mind that at all. =)
> 
> And yeah, the timeline is something that needs to be strictly followed.  I think this time with more than a month to work on it, we should perhaps split it up to the point where we basically have more than a month to finish the initial work and about a month to finalize.  If we end up finishing before that time, hurray for the readers. XD



No, DS. You must finished it before or ON TIME. -_-
in this case, maybe you have to decrease the pages or 'zip' in one page. for example.. the fanart pages that you made took 5-8 pages. maybe you can make 2 fanart in one page. this might efficient your time on 'coding' the page number. Or make it clear that total pages we make won't be more than 30 pages (except for special event like new year, maybe 50 pages would be fun. and preparation should take at least 4 months. yes, 4 months). 

Seriously,.. I thought I felt "drown" to see u worked on the previous SM, almost "alone", like crazy. 3 months per issue, should be very enough time. You need at least 2 more people to help on layout. If needed, don't be editor XD except in emergency XD. 

Anyway, don't forget to make a document of list: 
contributor | date of coming material | who's editor in charge for her/him | who's handle the layout for that article | and deadline. 
So you can easily track what has done and not done.



> Again, if you have any ideas, you know the usual outlet.  Organizing would be easier too now that I'm a super moderator.  When the new information comes for the next issue, I'll close this thread and make a new one for each issue so that we don't have to sort through so much when conversing and brainstorming.



oh no! you're superman now! XD
well, that's sounds good. keep let me know the update.
anyway, if we really start on beginning of May, then the "first" issue shall be out on Aug.. it's exactly a year vacuum from our latest SM *lol*




> Anyway, I'll go ahead and start writing some stuff up that's running through my head now.  I'm getting excited again. =D



me too! ^^

Is it okay to say "yes?"[/QUOTE]

yes, reviving-no-jutsu is working! ^^


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 22, 2007)

LOL, maybe three months is a bit too long IMO.  Let's say we start working on it during the end of this month.  We could probably get it done by the middle or the end of June.


----------



## Anego (Apr 22, 2007)

I think finalizing deadline on end of june is 'safe' time n issue out on beginning of July as long as you think you can handle it. o.O


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 22, 2007)

Yeah, we'll see how everything goes.  I don't think it should be too big of an issue since we're not burning ourselves out like before.


----------



## Anego (Apr 22, 2007)

lol, I hope so. *laugh evily*


----------



## Mansewerz (May 14, 2007)

guess whose back?????????????????????????

yea, tho i haven't read naruto in months, i remembered this project. so did the issue i worked on every get made ? (october i think it was, with orochimaru and sasuke) i'm not sure if i can draw right away, but keep me updated


----------



## Anego (May 15, 2007)

Mansewerz said:


> guess whose back?????????????????????????
> 
> yea, tho i haven't read naruto in months, i remembered this project. so did the issue i worked on every get made ? (october i think it was, with orochimaru and sasuke) i'm not sure if i can draw right away, but keep me updated



hi there! long time not seeing u.
october issue was out. that was the latest issue had ever produced and still on the sticky thread. We'll still wait for DS to confirm whether he is ready to revive or not...


----------



## Sogeking (May 15, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> LOL, maybe three months is a bit too long IMO.  Let's say we start working on it during the end of this month.  We could probably get it done by the middle or the end of June.



I CAN HELP AGAIN! O:

anyways, I have greatly improved on my writing skills over this year, and I can also do photography for backdrops or somesuch things. I'm also trying to learn how t'do PS for stuff like this, but so far it's not going as well as I hoped O:

anyways, good to see that it's alive again. Besides, it's not like I got anything else to do over the summer XD


----------



## Anego (May 16, 2007)

good, Ryu!
I hope the fact that u can do various things would bring more positive energy to bring back the magz.. I wonder coz.. it's been almost a month since DS said about reviving...
Oi, DS... how's everything doing?.... ^^


----------



## Mansewerz (May 16, 2007)

nara-dhei said:


> hi there! long time not seeing u.
> october issue was out. that was the latest issue had ever produced and still on the sticky thread. We'll still wait for DS to confirm whether he is ready to revive or not...



i must be a baka cuz i can't find the october issue.think u can link it for me?


----------



## Anego (May 17, 2007)

argghhhh! gomennasai! I thought you mean August.. the last issue was august. not october. there's no october issue. i'm sorry for my baka-ness


----------



## Mansewerz (May 17, 2007)

nara-dhei said:


> argghhhh! gomennasai! I thought you mean August.. the last issue was august. not october. there's no october issue. i'm sorry for my baka-ness



o ic . so wat will happen to the work done for the october issue?


----------



## Anego (May 18, 2007)

nothing. the oct issue never out..


----------



## drunken kunai justu (Sep 25, 2007)

you guys should make more issuse your fist couple were awsome
!


----------



## Yellow (Sep 26, 2007)

^I agree. I love it.


----------



## Gaara_Maniac (Oct 22, 2007)

zzz...it will never come out again...


----------



## AlexForest9 (Mar 2, 2008)

i want to know 1 thing, wtf is this thread and why is it in naruto fanworks


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Mar 2, 2008)

my opinion i like this idea


----------



## Mansewerz (Jul 23, 2008)

Hey, I haven't visited this since like 2006, but what ever happened to this project. i worked on the October issue, did it ever come out?


----------



## Anego (Jul 23, 2008)

Mansewerz said:


> Hey, I haven't visited this since like 2006, but what ever happened to this project. i worked on the October issue, did it ever come out?



no. the latest issue was that october. everybody seems busy..


----------



## Kairi (Jul 23, 2008)

I really like this idea! I have Photoshop and I'd love to help out


----------



## Anego (Jul 23, 2008)

♥Yachiru-chama♣ said:


> I really like this idea! I have Photoshop and I'd love to help out



sadly the project had stopped from 2 years ago and will not continue


----------



## Kairi (Jul 23, 2008)

Awws to late, de gozaru


----------



## Anego (Jul 23, 2008)

lol, sorry for the bad news..


----------



## Kairi (Jul 23, 2008)

Its okey^^
For some reaspn this makes me want to start a new project thingy


----------



## Anego (Jul 23, 2008)

I hope you can make it! ^_^


----------

